# Things are heating up in the world #4



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Just heard on the hotel TV about Canada. I am sending my best wishes for Canada's safety and the end to all jihadists.


SQM, I'm sorry to hear about your sister in law. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just heard on the hotel TV about Canada. I am sending my best wishes for Canada's safety and the end to all jihadists.


Thanks SQM.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Federal Judge Upholds Puerto Rico Marriage Ban
> 
> Going against the tide of decisions for marriage equality, the judge goes so far as to invoke incest and polygamy in his ruling.


Good to know that world events can't distract you from your mission. Nothing gets through those blinders.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Stunning discourse!!! As usual!!!


Actually, your post left you open for that statement Neb. Read it again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good to know that world events can't distract you from your mission. Nothing gets through those blinders.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nice to see you, too! "Ah the H"??? I don't get it. I am feeling rather slow right now, though. I've spent the last three days cleaning out every closet, cupboard, drawer and pantry, not to mention the basement. Tomorrow, baseboards, light fixtures, windows and blinds!


You might feel better if you spread it over instead of doing so much all at once??? Since I hurt my shoulder I have to and it is amazingly less stressful - wish I had learned that years ago/

Actually, to be perfectly honest I never have done my house that quickly, I spent a month each spring to do the house wich gave me lots of time to get it done without hating it too much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Intentionally absent! There's been no discussion, just tit for tat between liberals and conservatives. Booorrrinngg! I read an article which linked to the Daily Beast article. I thought perhaps... it would spark discussion??? Its getting pretty bad when the libs reject their own sources. I've nowhere to turn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Tina Brown was never a source of mine; if you thought she was, that was your own doing. What you call tit for tat only happens when cons come by and choose to insult rather than discuss. Solo has said some worthwhile things, but the instant KPG sticks her head in the door, the air gets sucked out. She has nothing to say on the issues, so spends a lot of time looking for unimportant errors in our writing. Thus she satisfies her narcissistic needs without having to contribute to the conversation. You're the only con worth arguing with! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nice to see you, too! "Ah the H"??? I don't get it. I am feeling rather slow right now, though. I've spent the last three days cleaning out every closet, cupboard, drawer and pantry, not to mention the basement. Tomorrow, baseboards, light fixtures, windows and blinds!


Do you clean all the keyholes with a Q-tip? Or have I given you a bad new idea?

"Ah the H Post" refers to the Huffington Post, which probably was once a decent liberal source but not since its founder sold her soul for $300 million.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You make me laugh! At least I have a family.


I glad you are able to laugh. However, I suggest you align yourself with people who care and look after you and you in turn, also start caring for your family and friends instead of putting your energy into hating others.

My family is none of your business. I, unlike you, am not so stupid to post pictures of my grandchildren on a website such as this where they will then reside permanently on the web with morons like VocalLisa and other predators who live and thrive on foolish acts such as yours. I recognized you were failing your family and suggested you not post actual photos of your granddaughter along with her name as you were doing. My suggestions were so you'd consider stopping what you were doing to protect your family. Then you accuse me, repeatedly, of threatening and scaring you for your foolishness. You were too stubborn or too dense to not recognize my sound advice. (although I think you did stop posting photos - or at least I haven't seen them)



BrattyPatty said:


> I have never had to file bankruptcy on a business that I was too stupid to run, unlike you.


1) I doubt you've ever owned a business so you couldn't have a need to possibly file for bankruptcy.
2) I have never needed nor even had to consider filing for bankruptcy on any business I've owned as my endeavors have not been failures.
3) I was not so lax and uncaring to not teach/assist/support any one of my family members. None had to go on a state or federal entitlement/subsidized/assisted program because, thankfully, no family required outside support or monetary or taxpayers' assistance. Every child of mine would receive every last nickel of mine and that of my immediate family and extended family who DO love one another before having to be forced onto such assistance as you told us about that which your daughter received (WIC). You also were the one to tell us she was a single mother, God only knows why you would share that info.



BrattyPatty said:


> I never had a failed etsy site and certainly do not have a drinking problem and a lying problem like you do. Sad thing is is that you believe your own lies.


1) I've never had a failed Etsy site nor shop either which is probably what you meant but are too ignorant to iterate.
2) I've never had a drinking problem and have no idea if you do nor do I care if you do. 
3) I, unlike you, don't lie and am happy to prove just one of your simple blatant lies. You proclaim all kinds of lies and falsehoods about me and cannot and have not proved one of your lies, simply because they are lies.

The attached image is one of your posts in which you said your avatar was, Beeper, in your son's sweater. If you cannot read the fine details, your post was on May 6, 2014 at 01:22:14. Your words were:_ "This is the avatar I used when I joined KP. It is Beeper in my son's baby sweater."_

Here are just a few links from the web showing that cat nor sweater were yours. That exact cat image is all over the web and not as you claimed.

http://www.pinterest.com/rachelbankson/cats-in-sweaters/

http://www.pinterest.com/allycoolkid/cats-in-sweaters/

http://www.buzzfeed.com/cutedaily/10-cats-in-sweaters-5nz7

http://weruletheinternet.com/2013/12/07/cats-in-sweaters-26-pics/

http://www.funnybits.mobi/2014/02/funny-cats-in-sweaters.html

*and finally, the person who made the sweater and posed HER two cats in it:*

http://cuteoverload.com/2009/08/04/sweatuews/

May I suggest you align yourself with people who are honest and have integrity and are of good character rather than with those who you do align, believe and support like VocalLisa. Nurture friendship with people who speak the truth not lies, know good from bad and right from wrong.

Raise yourself up instead of trying to tear everyone down to your level.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is the sweater I finished today. It will be one of the ones I will teach but it can also be done top down. I will also be teaching a stashbuster with lots of colors possibly a cardigan although I haven't decided that yet. Picture of me is terrible but you can get an idea of the sweater.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You are welcome back here -- I think you take yourself too seriously. There is a lot going on in the world and different conversations are going on all the time. I am getting so weary of all the libs being called 'libs' as if it is a dirty word. We are not the same - many of us don't agree on everything - we are individuals. Sometimes a subject doesn't catch on.
> 
> I hope you will stay but we have been 'visited' by some of our 'friends this last two days, and yes, it might have over ridden serious discussion. This is a place when sometimes discussion falls by the wayside. We sang songs last night. We have discussions sometimes that have nothing to do with Politics. You might find it to be the only thing that interests you but sometimes I personally need a change of focus, and I think the others to too. You are taking it too personally.
> 
> ...


You know??? I have no agenda. I like to talk about pretty much anything, and do! What I don't like is the shitstorm that keeps popping up. Does it make anyone feel good to call people names and hurl insults at each other? Is there something wrong with trying to change the subject? If so, I'm guilty! If there is something wrong with calling liberals "libs", I wasn't aware of it. I apologize!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You know??? I have no agenda. I like to talk about pretty much anything, and do! What I don't like is the shitstorm that keeps popping up. Does it make anyone feel good to call people names and hurl insults at each other? Is there something wrong with trying to change the subject? If so, I'm guilty! If there is something wrong with calling liberals "libs", I wasn't aware of it. I apologize!


No there is nothing wrong I guess. I don't think you usually do it as an insult. I just think if we started talking to names rather than a whole group it might be easier especially as this group are not always of the same mindset , religion or even political views on everything. I guess I took my bad mood out on you . It is something that bothers me and usually I don't mention it. Today seems a good day to bi--tch I guess.

Sometimes you have to answer back -- sometimes you get your back up when you are attacked. That is a fact. Sometimes I take on people who make statements against my friends, or make ridiculous statements that are not even believable, as if it is Truth. Sometimes we are hurt and fight back. Other times we are mad and fight back - sometimes we are disgusted and have our say. Sometimes we get tired of the same thing being posted over and over. Sometimes we get tired of being talked down to. Just a few reasons. I am sure those on the right have their own reasons too.

Sorry.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, your post left you open for that statement Neb. Read it again.


You read it again! It was an insult! All I was trying to do was to get people involved in a discussion so they'd stop the nastiness! Futile!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off for the night ladies. I have to google my cat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I suggest you take your own suggestion. You are like a pus filled sore over here.
> You say that we are obsessed with you and insult you? Are you some kind of masochistic fool that you keep coming back and asking for more? You reap what you sow or did you miss that part in your bible?
> Go cry a river for someone else.
> You are an empty headed narcissistic loon and a royal pain in the arse.
> ...


That is to KPG isn't it?? hopeless Patti.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You might feel better if you spread it over instead of doing so much all at once??? Since I hurt my shoulder I have to and it is amazingly less stressful - wish I had learned that years ago/
> 
> Actually, to be perfectly honest I never have done my house that quickly, I spent a month each spring to do the house wich gave me lots of time to get it done without hating it too much.


I always try to do it in a week, otherwise things start getting dirty again before I'm through.  I love looking around and seeing everything perfect! My Hubby's out of town this week, so its a good time to be busy. We're having Max overnight on Saturday, so it'll be all dirty and messy after that. Truth? I love the little fingerprints.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is to KPG isn't it?? hopeless Patti.


Yes, Shirley it was. She is ridiculous.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Shirley it was. She is ridiculous.


agreed -- I thought KFN might have mistaken it for one to her.

I am going to go finish my sweater -- will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I always try to do it in a week, otherwise things start getting dirty again before I'm through.  I love looking around and seeing everything perfect! My Hubby's out of town this week, so its a good time to be busy. We're having Max overnight on Saturday, so it'll be all dirty and messy after that. Truth? I love the little fingerprints.


It's hard to wipe those little finger prints away. Everyday I look out my patio door and see little hand prints all over it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Nebs for your kind thought. 

Over what state is Ottawa?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the sweater I finished today. It will be one of the ones I will teach but it can also be done top down. I will also be teaching a stashbuster with lots of colors possibly a cardigan although I haven't decided that yet. Picture of me is terrible but you can get an idea of the sweater.


Very nice sweater, Shirley.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> agreed -- I thought KFN might have mistaken it for one to her.
> 
> I am going to go finish my sweater -- will see you all tomorrow.


KFN does not warrant any harsh words from me. I respect her ability to carry on a discussion without the slams and put downs. Unlike some who troll us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Nebs for your kind thought.
> 
> Over what state is Ottawa?


SQ, Ottawa is across Lake Ontario from NE New York.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Tina Brown was never a source of mine; if you thought she was, that was your own doing. What you call tit for tat only happens when cons come by and choose to insult rather than discuss. Solo has said some worthwhile things, but the instant KPG sticks her head in the door, the air gets sucked out. She has nothing to say on the issues, so spends a lot of time looking for unimportant errors in our writing. Thus she satisfies her narcissistic needs without having to contribute to the conversation. You're the only con worth arguing with! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I was aiming at the website. I'm always getting nagged at for the websites, I post. I figured, if there are bad websites, there must be good websites. You guys post from the Daily Beast, so I thought I had a hit on my hands. Actually, I was just trying to engage people in something other than the insults. It didn't work out too well!

KPG (cha ching) stuck her head in the door because Green gets quite a kick out of calling me KPG (cha ching). She thinks it's funny. I think it's juvenile.

And now, you're calling me a con! Shirley says I can't call you guys libs, so you can't call me a con. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You read it again! It was an insult! All I was trying to do was to get people involved in a discussion so they'd stop the nastiness! Futile!


 This is the one I think she answered?/

We are actively aiding and abetting isis!

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/19/u-s-humanitarian-aid-going-to-isis.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> KFN does not warrant any harsh words from me. I respect her ability to carry on a discussion without the slams and put downs. Unlike some who troll us.


I agree - I am glad she is back - however, she must accept us as we are. I am weary tonight -- had a nice knitting time today with a group of ladies and enjoyed it though.

Just still hot back to normal after the move. Also we have beenrunning around getting everything transferred over to BC. I love it here -


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you clean all the keyholes with a Q-tip? Or have I given you a bad new idea?
> 
> "Ah the H Post" refers to the Huffington Post, which probably was once a decent liberal source but not since its founder sold her soul for $300 million.


No, I don't feel the need to clean the keyholes, just the doorknobs themselves. I do however use Q tips (and toothpicks) while cleaning. I don't think I've ever used a Q tip for its intended purpose. In fact, since you're not supposed to stick them in your ears, what IS their intended purpose?!? :XD:

Thanks, for the Huff Post. I dont know what "Ah the H" had to do with the Daily Beast article, i posted. If they're no longer a good source and Daily Beast is no longer a good source, whatever will I do?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SQ, Ottawa is across Lake Ontario from NE New York.


Hmm! The brat knows her map and I certainly do not. Thanks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I was aiming at the website. I'm always getting nagged at for the websites, I post. I figured, if there are bad websites, there must be good websites. You guys post from the Daily Beast, so I thought I had a hit on my hands. Actually, I was just trying to engage people in something other than the insults. It didn't work out too well!
> 
> KPG (cha ching) stuck her head in the door because Green gets quite a kick out of calling me KPG (cha ching). She thinks it's funny. I think it's juvenile.
> 
> And now, you're calling me a con! Shirley says I can't call you guys libs, so you can't call me a con. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I don't think I have evercalled you a con  I respect you and don't want to call you a name that I don't hold in high esteem. Bonnie never gets bad words from me either. Both of you are willing to meet us half way. I honestly have tried it the other way around (solo will now call me a liar I imagine) but have been ridiculed and attacked and refused so I am a bit weary of that.

Best for me to sign off tonight. Talk to you tomorrow and don'tleave - you are welcome to stay here as far as all of us are concerned. Certainly as far as I am concerned.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I've never had a failed Etsy site nor shop either which is probably what you meant but are too ignorant to iterate.
> 2) I've never had a drinking problem and have no idea if you do nor do I care if you do.
> 3) I, unlike you, don't lie and am happy to prove just one of your simple blatant lies. You proclaim all kinds of lies and falsehoods about me and cannot and have not proved one of your lies, simply because they are lies.
> 
> ...


Is that all you have KPG? That cat avatar was a topic for a long time. Yes, I did say it was my daughter's cat. You were probably banned when I said that it really wasn't. Why are you the last to know? Hmmm.Yes, that time would have been when you turned tail and scurried off after Romney lost the election. LOl, it took you a better part of the evening to find all of that. You say we are obsessed with you?? Please!! You just proved it to be the other way around.
So what's next? You have to do better than that. You exposed nothing that most here already knew. You missed the boat again!!
Poor, poor Cheryl. Keep trying. You can't win.
You have many enemies and they all reveal a lot about you. You can keep the lies up, but you fool no one.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's hard to wipe those little finger prints away. Everyday I look out my patio door and see little hand prints all over it.


Don't you love them? Its funny, I hated the fingerprints when my boys were little. But now that I'm a grandma? I love them! They're so cute! The mouth marks too!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Nebs for your kind thought.
> 
> Over what state is Ottawa?


You're welcome!

North of New York. Your neighbors!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KFN does not warrant any harsh words from me. I respect her ability to carry on a discussion without the slams and put downs. Unlike some who troll us.


Thank You!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Don't you love them? Its funny, I hated the fingerprints when my boys were little. But now that I'm a grandma? I love them! They're so cute! The mouth marks too!


Those little circles!! We made sugar cookie dough today. I was picking it out of GD's hair before I gave up and put her in the tub. What fun they are!
I just finished a little apron for her. She looks so cute.
As for the finger prints and lip marks, I do have to give in and clean them off fully knowing that they will be there again tomorrow. 
Grandkids! They are the best!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This is the one I think she answered?/
> 
> We are actively aiding and abetting isis!
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/10/19/u-s-humanitarian-aid-going-to-isis.html


Yes! She accused me of wanting innocent people to die. I only posted a link to an article to spur discussion. I expressed no opinion at all. She felt the need to insult me even though I hadn't said anything! Typical response from Green!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - I am glad she is back - however, she must accept us as we are. I am weary tonight -- had a nice knitting time today with a group of ladies and enjoyed it though.
> 
> Just still hot back to normal after the move. Also we have beenrunning around getting everything transferred over to BC. I love it here -


I do accept all of you as you are. However, there's nothing wrong with expecting MORE from one's friends. I am weary as well. Perhaps, now isn't a good time to talk about this.

I like the sweater pic you posted. But I have to say, I REALLY like your stashbuster cardigan!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't think I have evercalled you a con  I respect you and don't want to call you a name that I don't hold in high esteem. Bonnie never gets bad words from me either. Both of you are willing to meet us half way. I honestly have tried it the other way around (solo will now call me a liar I imagine) but have been ridiculed and attacked and refused so I am a bit weary of that.
> 
> Best for me to sign off tonight. Talk to you tomorrow and don'tleave - you are welcome to stay here as far as all of us are concerned. Certainly as far as I am concerned.


I didn't say YOU called me a con. Purl did. It didn't bother me. I was kidding about it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those little circles!! We made sugar cookie dough today. I was picking it out of GD's hair before I gave up and put her in the tub. What fun they are!
> I just finished a little apron for her. She looks so cute.
> As for the finger prints and lip marks, I do have to give in and clean them off fully knowing that they will be there again tomorrow.
> Grandkids! They are the best!


Have you ever let her decorate the sugar cookies with the colored sugar? Now THAT'S fun! A mess! But fun! My favorite with Max lately is picking the strawberries. He heads right out back and gets the hose because he knows we have to wash them before he pops them in his mouth. And he eats every ripe one there. At first, he tried to eat the green ones, but I set him straight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

KFN--if you finish cleaning and need another project, I have a lot of cleaning you could do. My car's dirty, too. Because of the drought, nobody dares to be in the driveway "wasting" water on a dirty car. Both dogs could use a bath, too, and soon it'll be time to start the Christmas baking. My husband's office is pretty messy, too. Let me know when you'll arrive and I'll have the work schedule made up for you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> KFN--if you finish cleaning and need another project, I have a lot of cleaning you could do. My car's dirty, too. Because of the drought, nobody dares to be in the driveway "wasting" water on a dirty car. Both dogs could use a bath, too, and soon it'll be time to start the Christmas baking. My husband's office is pretty messy, too. Let me know when you'll arrive and I'll have the work schedule made up for you.


Yuck, yuck, yuck! I've plenty to do! And when I'm done, it's back to my Christmas knitting! Want me to send you some water? You pay shipping.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I do accept all of you as you are. However, there's nothing wrong with expecting MORE from one's friends. I am weary as well. Perhaps, now isn't a good time to talk about this.
> 
> I like the sweater pic you posted. But I have to say, I REALLY like your stashbuster cardigan!


here's a deal - take the workshop and make yourself one. Either a pullover or a cardigan. i think you are likely talking about the cardigan I made with the beige collar and cuffs and borders. Join Patti and possibly some of the others. No politics just knitting. Or even crochet yourself one. As we dont follow a pattern but a swatch, it works for crochet too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Have you ever let her decorate the sugar cookies with the colored sugar? Now THAT'S fun! A mess! But fun! My favorite with Max lately is picking the strawberries. He heads right out back and gets the hose because he knows we have to wash them before he pops them in his mouth. And he eats every ripe one there. At first, he tried to eat the green ones, but I set him straight.


We will be decorating with icing tomorrow, no sprinkles. will be doing pumpkins ghosts and spider webs. i can imagine her face as I type this, lol.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the sweater I finished today. It will be one of the ones I will teach but it can also be done top down. I will also be teaching a stashbuster with lots of colors possibly a cardigan although I haven't decided that yet. Picture of me is terrible but you can get an idea of the sweater.


Shirley, I love the sweater, but I'm certain someone will come along to say it's not yours, and that's not you in it, and give you some advice on how to raise children, etc. If I were you, I'd take her advice, because of all the children she raised - not - and how successful a human being she is - not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If there is something wrong with calling liberals "libs", I wasn't aware of it. I apologize!


If you call conservatives "cons" (which so many of them are), then it's fine to call liberals "libs." Otherwise you sound like KPG, whom we all would rather not be reminded of.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Off for the night ladies. I have to google my cat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So why did you lie in the first place??? How long did it take before you told the truth???


Are you a prosecutor now? What difference does that make?

At least you're taking a break from trying to re-outlaw same-sex marriage. It would be nice if you were equally interested in something like ISIS or the shooter in Ottawa.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I didn't say YOU called me a con. Purl did. It didn't bother me. I was kidding about it.


You called us libs, so I called you a con. We need equality.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those little circles!! We made sugar cookie dough today. I was picking it out of GD's hair before I gave up and put her in the tub. What fun they are!
> I just finished a little apron for her. She looks so cute.
> As for the finger prints and lip marks, I do have to give in and clean them off fully knowing that they will be there again tomorrow.
> Grandkids! They are the best!


You have more patience and more experience when the grandchildren arrive, plus you can generally hand them back to their mother at the end of the day when they are climbing the walls and swinging from the chandelier. It is called 'Nanna's Revenge' on your own children for misbehaving when they were small.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is that all you have KPG? That cat avatar was a topic for a long time. Yes, I did say it was my daughter's cat. You were probably banned when I said that it really wasn't. Why are you the last to know? Hmmm.Yes, that time would have been when you turned tail and scurried off after Romney lost the election. LOl, it took you a better part of the evening to find all of that. You say we are obsessed with you?? Please!! You just proved it to be the other way around.
> So what's next? You have to do better than that. You exposed nothing that most here already knew. You missed the boat again!!
> Poor, poor Cheryl. Keep trying. You can't win.
> You have many enemies and they all reveal a lot about you. You can keep the lies up, but you fool no one.


So let me see if I understand you...

You can't spell and yet you enjoy putting people down for their typo/spelling mistakes.

You admit you lied when you said that the cat was your daughter's, and that the sweater that you knit was your baby son's, and that you put the sweater on the cat, and that you put the cat on the couch that was yours, in the house that was yours, and then you took the picture with a camera that was yours, and uploaded it to your computer, and then you put it up as your avatar. And you expect everyone to think that you're for real?

HaHaHaHaHa (ala JC)


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> So let me see if I understand you...
> 
> You can't spell and yet you enjoy putting people down for their typo/spelling mistakes.
> 
> ...


Get over it, move on. Don't dwell in the past, you cannot alter the past. It is not necessary to constantly drag over cold coals.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Get over it, move on. Don't dwell in the past, you cannot alter the past. It is not necessary to constantly drag over cold coals.


Not dwelling on the past, Eve, this is new information to me that the Brat has admitted that she lied. My eyes are open and I'm shocked...shocked, I tell ya!

(FYI...I think you need to see a dentist.)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here's a deal - take the workshop and make yourself one. Either a pullover or a cardigan. i think you are likely talking about the cardigan I made with the beige collar and cuffs and borders. Join Patti and possibly some of the others. No politics just knitting. Or even crochet yourself one. As we dont follow a pattern but a swatch, it works for crochet too.


I'll think about it. You say it's in February? The problem is, almost all of my stash is baby and kid yarns. I'm not really into pastels or primary colors for myself. I'll have to see what else I've got. How many yards does it take (approximately)? I almost never knit anything for myself. However, last May I bought a cardigan pattern and some Classic Cashsoft yarn. It's yummy soft. I've knit about 3" of the back. Someday, I hope to have time to finish it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We will be decorating with icing tomorrow, no sprinkles. will be doing pumpkins ghosts and spider webs. i can imagine her face as I type this, lol.


Sounds like fun! I wish Max would sit still for that. He's much too busy. And he doesn't like icing. Whoever heard of a kid who didn't like icing? He won't even touch a cupcake if it has icing. I'll wait and decorate cookies with Blake. He's funny. He specifically decorates each cookie for the individual intended.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If you call conservatives "cons" (which so many of them are), then it's fine to call liberals "libs." Otherwise you sound like KPG, whom we all would rather not be reminded of.


Oops! I'll try to remember that. :wink:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You called us libs, so I called you a con. We need equality.


Agreed! :?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You have more patience and more experience when the grandchildren arrive, plus you can generally hand them back to their mother at the end of the day when they are climbing the walls and swinging from the chandelier. It is called 'Nanna's Revenge' on your own children for misbehaving when they were small.


I know! Isn't it great? Your second pic shows exactly how I get Max to burn off energy. He LOVES going UP the slide, instead of down! We put in a play set last spring. It's got swings, a disc on a bungee cord for bouncing, a fireman's pole, a climbing rope and a rope ladder. It also has a very nice set of steps which were absolutely unnecessary. For Max? The slide would have been all we needed. :lol:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So it is only lying if conservatives do it.


You're finally catching on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Shirley it was. She is ridiculous.


BrattyPatty
always nice to see you. Huck


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So it is only lying if conservatives do it.


Your so right there is only one truth that they can see and that is their truth the rest of us lie. Even if they have blinders on they will never see any side other then their own.

Also must add we were accuse of following a leader and not saying anything about what was done.

What does the left call that? Left saying that then doing the same thing.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Good to know that world events can't distract you from your mission. Nothing gets through those blinders.


But Wyoming struck down their ban and now couples are rushing to get married. Such a great country we have!!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the sweater I finished today. It will be one of the ones I will teach but it can also be done top down. I will also be teaching a stashbuster with lots of colors possibly a cardigan although I haven't decided that yet. Picture of me is terrible but you can get an idea of the sweater.


That is gorgeous! I am so envious of your talent.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What I don't like is the shitstorm that keeps popping up. Does it make anyone feel good to call people names and hurl insults at each other?


You and me both, Nebs. Ridiculous waste of precious time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you are following your "Liar in Chief." He didn't lie about "you can keep your insurance," you can keep your doctor." He only "misspoke."
> 
> So when did Bratty Patty tell the truth???? If she did.


I still have my same insurance and all my same doctors. Didn't lie to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> But Wyoming struck down their ban and now couples are rushing to get married. Such a great country we have!!


Well, they didn't read the same things joey read, the more fools they (I think that's English - is it?).


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, they didn't read the same things joey read, the more fools they (I think that's English - is it?).


I think so - we can just say it is. How is that?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Drinking so early Green? You can never keep people nor facts straight. I'm not KFN, nor am I negative or agree nor hold the same positions as she does on most things.
> 
> Get a grip and stop your forever disparaging of everything not Liberal.
> 
> ...


Your 11,381 posts since May 21, 2013 seem to indicate you spend a lot of time on KP, even when you aren't "running your mouth about the issues". DGreen has only managed 1,126 since joining KP on November 1st, 2012.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right there is only one truth that they can see and that is their truth the rest of us lie. Even if they have blinders on they will never see any side other then their own.
> 
> Also must add we were accuse of following a leader and not saying anything about what was done.
> 
> What does the left call that? Left saying that then doing the same thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with you boo hoo to your group. Sorry that it makes you sad. :wink:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Tule around is slang for out and about. You won't find it in the dictionary,
> Gerslay. But you had to try.


I've usually seen the word spelled "tool" or "tooled" around but slang has its own ways.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Tule is in the urban dictionary:
> It is a f--t that smells horrible and will not leave, therefore it is named tule f--t after California's tule fog that clings close to the ground and smells the place up and will not leave. Tooled around would have been a more comfortable ride.


 Tule fog forms around tule grass wetlands of CA's Central Valley. We even get it in some parts of the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you boo hoo to your group. Sorry that it makes you sad. :wink:


I think this picture applies to you. The boo hoo was for your group, I am so sad that they cannot understand.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She once claimed to be a certified gemologist and had no clue what a raw gemstone is when I discussed with RU. (I miss her.)
> 
> Goober doesn't cut it G. Neither does her hateful, always insulting and often foul/vulgar posts.


Dearest KPG, head out to the "chick sales" and drop on in. You can have a nice swim with some of your friends


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you boo hoo to your group. Sorry that it makes you sad. :wink:


Hi Yarnie,

Going to Lake Geneva today. So I will of course be in your state. OOOOOO! Boo!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Your wish is my command, my vaulted leader!
> ooops! Did I just say that?
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 I think the word you were looking for to describe KPG is "vaunted".

"vaunt·ed, adjective, \ˈvȯn-təd, ˈvän-\ 
: often spoken of or described as very good or great : often praised."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you a prosecutor now? What difference does that make?
> 
> At least you're taking a break from trying to re-outlaw same-sex marriage. It would be nice if you were equally interested in something like ISIS or the shooter in Ottawa.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This avatar's for you, Designer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This avatar's for you, Designer.


Very nice thought, Maid


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> So let me see if I understand you...
> 
> You can't spell and yet you enjoy putting people down for their typo/spelling mistakes.
> 
> ...


My ,my, It took all of that space to make a moot point The people who count know me. Unlike your over inflated friend, I admitted that I did lie about the avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I think so - we can just say it is. How is that?


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> always nice to see you. Huck


You too, Huck. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your 11,381 posts since May 21, 2013 seem to indicate you spend a lot of time on KP, even when you aren't "running your mouth about the issues". DGreen has only managed 1,126 since joining KP on November 1st, 2012.


I knew you could do the math when you had to. That's a very interesting fact you uncovered.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think this picture applies to you. The boo hoo was for your group, I am so sad that they cannot understand.


I thought the boo hoo was for yarnie's inability to write complete, coherent thoughts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I knew you could do the math when you had to. That's a very interesting fact you uncovered.


And I am sure it took her less time than the whoopie cushion on the right. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think the word you were looking for to describe KPG is "vaunted"
> 
> "vaunt·ed, adjective, \ˈvȯn-təd, ˈvän-\
> : often spoken of or described as very good or great : often praised."


It could have been "vaulted," meaning either "jumped over" (as in "pole-vaulted") or "locked in a crypt" or both.

The important point is that there is a leader.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It could have been "vaulted," meaning either "jumped over" (as in "pole-vaulted") or "locked in a crypt" or both.
> 
> The important point is that there is a leader.


I thought I heard sheep.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My ,my, It took all of that space to make a moot point The people who count know me. Unlike your over inflated friend, I admitted that I did lie about the avatar.


You mean the one who gave you all that free advice about how to raise children? The advice was worth whatever you paid for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought I heard sheep.


You did. They were saying "Maaa maaa."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very nice thought, Maid


Thanks. Maybe we should all fly the Maple Leaf today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This avatar's for you, Designer.


Thank you very much -- I appreciate it. It is a wonderful flag.

I remember how upset a lot of Canadians were years ago when they voted in the new flag (the maple leaf) and put the old one to rest. But now when I see it I am very proud. It is one of a kind as are they all, but I love to see it. It gives me shivers. Yesterday was a sad day for us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I knew you could do the math when you had to. That's a very interesting fact you uncovered.


I looked it up right here on KP. The number of posts each of us makes is shown with our profile, along with when we joined and a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It could have been "vaulted," meaning either "jumped over" (as in "pole-vaulted") or "locked in a crypt" or both.
> 
> The important point is that there is a leader.


I was imagining KPG as having been turned into a vaulted ceiling. High and amazingly decorated...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I was imagining KPG as having been turned into a vaulted ceiling. High and amazingly decorated...


Of course. That's why she things she's above us all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks. Maybe we should all fly the Maple Leaf today.


Good idea Maid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So when did you really tell the truth about the cat avatar?
> 
> I am the one who posted I found my avatar on the same site you found yours.


Oh for God's sake! Go back and read. Who are you now, Perry Mason? You are forgetting that I owe you nothing, Joey. Do you want a trophy?
You are wasting my time here. Shouldn't you be copying and pasting homophobic articles?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Despite the horrors of yesterday, Canada dealt with the incidents swiftly and deftly proving Her people to be highly skilled and prepared. 

'Oh Canada, we stand on guard for thee'


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny thing, they claim they ignore me and everytime I check back to see who one of those posters I follow is referring to, often the post refers to me or mentions my name.
> 
> They are obsessed with me Solo.  Maybe now is the time to tell them long ago I filed for the adware/search and receive a royalty every time they mention me on KP. I'm raking it in - thanks y'all! :-D


As I said, they must be a joy to be around at a social gathering. The topic of conversation being who will be brought up and what was the "crime". With all the money you are raking in, care to make a bet? :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is so expected of you and nothing more.


What's the matter Batty, having a little tantrum ?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1)
> Raise yourself up instead of trying to tear everyone down to your level.


I have been trying to picture Batty doing this and am at a total loss. Thanks for the laugh. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have been trying to picture Batty doing this and am at a total loss. Thanks for the laugh. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't strain that little brain, solo!

Another sheep escaped.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Don't you love them? Its funny, I hated the fingerprints when my boys were little. But now that I'm a grandma? I love them! They're so cute! The mouth marks too!


I used to call them toddler art. That way I didn't clean them so often. It's when they got mixed with the puppy art (nose prints) that the Windex came out.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So when did you really tell the truth about the cat avatar?
> 
> I am the one who posted I found my avatar on the same site you found yours.


And you decided to pick the picture of an unhappy looking kitten that's been stuffed into someone's idea of a cute outfit?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So it is only lying if conservatives do it.


You got that right. That's why they let all of Obama's lies slide. He certainly has racked up quite of pile of lies these last 6 years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I think this picture applies to you. The boo hoo was for your group, I am so sad that they cannot understand.


It certainly does describe you and your group perfectly. thank you for sharing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You got that right. That's why they let all of Obama's lies slide. He certainly has racked up quite of pile of lies these last 6 years.


ALL President's lie. I doubt President Obama holds the record. I could reach back just a few short years to grab a lying Republican President by the ear and make him squeal. At my age, though, my mind jumps back to good ol'Tricky Dicky. You remember him, right? The President who had to resign to avoid impeachment and criminal charges? The ONLY President to ever resign?

I'm at least one person who voted for Obama twice who doesn't approve of, like or agree with everything he's done. It's my understanding there's no such thing as perfection in human beings and I suppose that has to apply to Presidents, too. He's not even the worst President we've ever had. We've had some real pips in office beside whom Obama's faults pale in comparison.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh for God's sake! Go back and read. Who are you now, Perry Mason? You are forgetting that I owe you nothing, Joey. Do you want a trophy?
> You are wasting my time here. Shouldn't you be copying and pasting homophobic articles?


Testy, testy. Admitting you lied shouldn't make you so angry. Could it possibly be that since you admitted this was a lie, and that you will admit more of your statements are also lies, has caused you such anger? Possibly an anger management class is in order.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

The sludge that is IS refreshes it's call to Australian jihadists' to sign up and taunts Australian soldiers. Why can't twitter and google take these videos and comments down as soon as they appear? This is why their numbers are growing so rapidly.

http://www.news.com.au/national/is-recruiter-mohammed-ali-baryalei-contacts-australian-terrorists-as-mohamed-elomar-threatens-soldiers/story-fncynjr2-1227099952760


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I used to call them toddler art. That way I didn't clean them so often. It's when they got mixed with the puppy art (nose prints) that the Windex came out.


Ahahaha! Speaking of "toddler art", I will never forget the early Saturday morning, being woken up by my youngest son, who was two at the time. He was very, very excited because he'd drawn ET. The problem? It was drawn with purple marker, on the living room wall! Three feet tall! It was hard to be mad. It really DID look like ET! Markers were NOT washable back then! I had a hard time explaining to him that we needed to paint over it, so we left it for a while. Then of course, it bled right through two coats of paint. That's when I discovered spray shellac. So, ET was gone but the memory will last forever!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> The sludge that is IS refreshes it's call to Australian jihadists' to sign up and taunts Australian soldiers. Why can't twitter and google take these videos and comments down as soon as they appear? This is why their numbers are growing so rapidly.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national/is-recruiter-mohammed-ali-baryalei-contacts-australian-terrorists-as-mohamed-elomar-threatens-soldiers/story-fncynjr2-1227099952760


I agree! Normally, I'd not be for censorship in any form, but in this case, I'm all for it!

But, I think we really need to look at WHY isis is able to recruit these young people. What is it that appeals? What is missing in their lives that would make them think that joining isis is a good idea?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So when did you really tell the truth about the cat avatar?
> 
> I am the one who posted I found my avatar on the same site you found yours.


Just saying. "Thread by raedean: "too cute. cats in seaters" 10/23.

#10 - cat Batty used as avatar.

#58 - cat Joey currently using as avatar.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree! Normally, I'd not be for censorship in any form, but in this case, I'm all for it!
> 
> But, I think we really need to look at WHY isis is able to recruit these young people. What is it that appeals? What is missing in their lives that would make them think that joining isis is a good idea?


Each person who 'volunteers' to fight with IS is assured a wife and a salary. That would be very attractive to many men for a start.

There was discussion about this very thing on our morning breakfast show. A professor, an expert in counter terrorism, discussed the issue that when these radicals have their passports cancelled, they become even more disenfranchised and thus more angry and it's these people who then go on to perform 'lone wolf' attacks. The two men in Canada involved in the two 'lone wolf' attacks had had their passports cancelled.

The other problem he said, was that more needs to be done after passports are cancelled; that these people need to be monitored 24/7 but, that's not possible in Australia because there aren't enough resources (I think that needs to change NOW).

These radicalized men are now being called Do It Yourself terrorists. It's a huge problem with no easy answers.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I was imagining KPG as having been turned into a vaulted ceiling. High and amazingly decorated...


Sheesh, do I have to explain everything to you people?

_"The warning has vaulted the wanted terror leader into global headlines."_[AP-TampaBayTimes]

Told you once, told you twice, KPG is not our leader; however since it is you people who have 'vaulted' her into that postion she is now and will forever be known as our "vaulted leader". It does not come with a crown though, she is a still a commoner but with a 'much-vaulted' title...lower than the queen but much higher than the dame!

Pop quiz on Friday...I'm thinking its going to have to be open book for you folks!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh, do I have to explain everything to you people?
> 
> _"The warning has vaulted the wanted terror leader into global headlines."_[AP-TampaBayTimes]
> 
> ...


Ladies-how can we not love Gers? She is very funny.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Testy, testy. Admitting you lied shouldn't make you so angry. Could it possibly be that since you admitted this was a lie, and that you will admit more of your statements are also lies, has caused you such anger? Possibly an anger management class is in order.


Solo, it doesn't make me angry. This whole thing is ridiculous. It is so unimportant. 
If you must be the dung beetle who feeds off of the crap dumped by your buddies here, have at it! It becomes you.

Bon Appetit'!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ladies-how can we not love Gers? She is very funny.


She is?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So when did you really tell the truth about the cat avatar?
> 
> I am the one who posted I found my avatar on the same site you found yours.


Who gives a flying flip about a damn avatar, except you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Testy, testy. Admitting you lied shouldn't make you so angry. Could it possibly be that since you admitted this was a lie, and that you will admit more of your statements are also lies, has caused you such anger? Possibly an anger management class is in order.


I find it laughable how much gravitas is given by the cons to the subject of lying. The cons treat a lie like it is a mortal sin--right up there with murder. Yet the whole group of Repubs don't say much about the biggest liars in recent times---Cheney and Bush. The whole crapload that is ISIS and our Middle East involvement has been brought to us by the antics of the Bush administration and their lies. The hatred aimed at the US by ISIS and other radical factions goes back to the Bush administration's arrogance and lies. I wonder why that lying was so overlooked by the cons but whose cat belongs to whom is a major debate topic???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And you decided to pick the picture of an unhappy looking kitten that's been stuffed into someone's idea of a cute outfit?


The poor thing looks so uncomfortable that I begged her to set it free over the summer. But no, it's wearing Packer colors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ladies-how can we not love Gers? She is very funny.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I find it laughable how much gravitas is given by the cons to the subject of lying. The cons treat a lie like it is a mortal sin--right up there with murder. Yet the whole group of Repubs don't say much about the biggest liars in recent times---Cheney and Bush. The whole crapload that is ISIS and our Middle East involvement has been brought to us by the antics of the Bush administration and their lies. The hatred aimed at the US by ISIS and other radical factions goes back to the Bush administration's arrogance and lies. I wonder why that lying was so overlooked by the cons but whose cat belongs to whom is a major debate topic???


They don't have to know history or current events to kvetch about the cats.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I find it laughable how much gravitas is given by the cons to the subject of lying. The cons treat a lie like it is a mortal sin--right up there with murder. Yet the whole group of Repubs don't say much about the biggest liars in recent times---Cheney and Bush. The whole crapload that is ISIS and our Middle East involvement has been brought to us by the antics of the Bush administration and their lies. The hatred aimed at the US by ISIS and other radical factions goes back to the Bush administration's arrogance and lies. I wonder why that lying was so overlooked by the cons but whose cat belongs to whom is a major debate topic???


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Speak for yourself.


How can I speak for anyone else? I have had 5 intense days with my Evil Republican Twin and his rabid political conservatism. Was in southern Wisconsin today which my Historical Widower Bro told me was tea party country.

Just learned that ebola is in NYC. Guess we are the "Second City" in this instance. Maybe I should stay in southern Wisconsin with the Mad Hatters.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ladies-how can we not love Gers? She is very funny.


Thanks, SQM...as they say it takes one to know one!

There's the rub, you can't recognize a sense of humor in someone else if you don't have it yourself, eh?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks. Maybe we should all fly the Maple Leaf today.


MaidInBedlam
I did at half mast.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Testy, testy. Admitting you lied shouldn't make you so angry. Could it possibly be that since you admitted this was a lie, and that you will admit more of your statements are also lies, has caused you such anger? Possibly an anger management class is in order.


soloweygirl
get off your high Horse before it sends you into the Ravine.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> How can I speak for anyone else? I have had 5 intense days with my Evil Republican Twin and his rabid political conservatism. Was in southern Wisconsin today which my Historical Widower Bro told me was tea party country.
> 
> Just learned that ebola is in NYC. Guess we are the "Second City" in this instance. Maybe I should stay in southern Wisconsin with the Mad Hatters.


Whatever you do, SQM, take each and every precaution that you know to take.

And stay off the A train, the L train, and the 1 train!

Be careful out there!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you very much -- I appreciate it. It is a wonderful flag.
> 
> I remember how upset a lot of Canadians were years ago when they voted in the new flag (the maple leaf) and put the old one to rest. But now when I see it I am very proud. It is one of a kind as are they all, but I love to see it. It gives me shivers. Yesterday was a sad day for us.


Designer1234
I agree with you, it is a wonderful Flag representing a wonderful Country with fine People. How lucky we are to have you as our Neighbors.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Whatever you do, SQM, take each and every precaution that you know to take.
> 
> And stay off the A train, the L train, and the 1 train!
> 
> Be careful out there!


Why does a Southern Belle know so much about our subways? Actually the subways are more dangerous for me than ebola. Oh I see on Rachel Maddow that he was on the subway. There is already so much schmutz on the subway (ask CQ, PP or Marilyn about schmutz) what is a little ebola?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Will Lebanon be next?
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/perspective/analysis/2014/10/18/Lebanon-pulled-into-war-with-ISIS.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Will Lebanon be next?
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/perspective/analysis/2014/10/18/Lebanon-pulled-into-war-with-ISIS.html


Lebanon has been practically destroyed by civil war several times, and it's the home of Hezbollah. It will almost certainly be pulled in eventually. So sad; it was once the other democracy in the middle east, and had a large Christian population. Not so much any more.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I find it laughable how much gravitas is given by the cons to the subject of lying. The cons treat a lie like it is a mortal sin--right up there with murder. Yet the whole group of Repubs don't say much about the biggest liars in recent times---Cheney and Bush. The whole crapload that is ISIS and our Middle East involvement has been brought to us by the antics of the Bush administration and their lies. The hatred aimed at the US by ISIS and other radical factions goes back to the Bush administration's arrogance and lies. I wonder why that lying was so overlooked by the cons but whose cat belongs to whom is a major debate topic???


I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This pertains to your last comment, Maid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?


That's very clever, and obviously right. Good one, Maid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The poor thing looks so uncomfortable that I begged her to set it free over the summer. But no, it's wearing Packer colors.


I'm not very up to date about team colors. I'm doing pretty good to recognize the Giants' colors and I'm actually interested in the World Series.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not very up to date about team colors. I'm doing pretty good to recognize the Giants' colors and I'm actually interested in the World Series.


For a minute I thought you were referring to the New York Giants who have nothing to do with baseball. However, they are my fav football team.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why does a Southern Belle know so much about our subways? Actually the subways are more dangerous for me than ebola. Oh I see on Rachel Maddow that he was on the subway. There is already so much schmutz on the subway (ask CQ, PP or Marilyn about schmutz) what is a little ebola?


I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?

Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not very up to date about team colors. I'm doing pretty good to recognize the Giants' colors and I'm actually interested in the World Series.


I pay no attention at all to football; it was joey who told me about the Packers' uniforms.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?
> 
> Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help


It was reported earlier this evening that the doctor had tested positive for eboli


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Green and gold for Green Bay Packers.


That's football, right? Nasty, violent waste of time. Oughta be banned. How can you use the pic of a poor kitten in the colors of a bloody football team as an avatar? Feeling a bit bloody-minded yourself?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This pertains to your last comment, Maid.


Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I did at half mast.


That's certainly the right place for it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> It was reported earlier this evening that the doctor had tested positive for eboli


Oh great just great. I can just imagine how many people were exsposed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?
> 
> Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help


He was just being discussed on CNN. He has been diagnosed with Ebola.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great just great. I can just imagine how many people were exsposed.


Only those who kissed him, bleeped him, or wiped his butt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's football, right? Nasty, violent waste of time. Oughta be banned. How can you use the pic of a poor kitten in the colors of a bloody football team as an avatar? Feeling a bit bloody-minded yourself?


There's a lot of brain damage connected to football. That would appeal to some people, wouldn't it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?
> 
> Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help


Could you try to actually write in English? What the heck do you mean when you say "just a precocious and went him in"? I mean, you hardly can write anything vaguely like ordinary English but couldn't you try just a little bit now and then? Geez! You need your own UN translator.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great just great. I can just imagine how many people were exsposed.


If you are talking about the doctor who returned to New York after treating Ebola patients in Guinea,
It is not contagious until a few days after his first symptoms show up. He did not have them while riding the subway or bowling. He started getting sick the next day.
The virus works it's way all through the body in 3 or 4 days. By then it is contagious.
He will be quarantined and treated.
On a good note, one of the nurses who treated the case in Texas who did get the virus is perfectly fine now. There were no traces of it left in her body.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a lot of brain damage connected to football. That would appeal to some people, wouldn't it?


Must be a lotta lady football players who turned into knitters around here Well, more like around D&P...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Could you try to actually write in English? What the heck do you mean when you say "just a precocious and went him in"? I mean, you hardly can write anything vaguely like ordinary English but couldn't you try just a little bit now and then? Geez! You need your own UN translator.


Peevish, aren't you? precocious=precaution, and "went him in" can be guessed at. But White Plains, though I know what and where it is, is a mystery.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you are talking about the doctor who returned to New York after treating Ebola patients in Guinea,
> It is not contagious until a few days after his first symptoms show up. He did not have them while riding the subway or bowling. He started getting sick the next day.
> The virus works it's way all through the body in 3 or 4 days. By then it is contagious.
> He will be quarantined and treated.
> One of the nurses who treated the case in Texas who did get the virus is perfectly fine now. There were no traces of it left in her body.


Can it spread through bowling shoes?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Could you try to actually write in English? What the heck do you mean when you say "just a precocious and went him in"? I mean, you hardly can write anything vaguely like ordinary English but couldn't you try just a little bit now and then? Geez! You need your own UN translator.


Go on LOLL. PP and I are trying to decipher it. It is the highlight of my day. Ha Ha Ha Sniggle Ha Ha.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Must be a lotta lady football players who turned into knitters around here Well, more like around D&P...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Can it spread through bowling shoes?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Bowling shoes are sprayed with disinfectant when they are returned to the desk. I doubt it. Maybe athletes foot, but not Ebola.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Peevish, aren't you? precocious=precaution, and "went him in" can be guessed at. But White Plains, though I know what and where it is, is a mystery.


I know, I am being a bit peevish. It's been a long day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Can someone direct me to an easy pattern for mittens that I can wear on the subway? No dpns.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Can it spread through bowling shoes?


I always knew I should buy my own bowling shoes......and now I am too old to bowl!!!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can someone direct me to an easy pattern for mittens that I can wear on the subway? No dpns.


With or without fingers?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Bowling shoes are sprayed with disinfectant when they are returned to the desk. I doubt it. Maybe athletes foot, but not Ebola.


So all it takes to stop Ebola is disinfectant? Shouldn't you tell the CDC? :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I know, I am being a bit peevish. It's been a long day.


You've actually been very funny today. I've been getting a kick out of your posts. Pity you're not enjoying it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> With or without fingers?


Without fingers or with just a middle finger.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> So all it takes to stop Ebola is disinfectant? Shouldn't you tell the CDC? :lol:


!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I always knew I should buy my own bowling shoes......and now I am too old to bowl!!!


So it's too late for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> With or without fingers?


Doesn't "mittens" imply without fingers?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Without fingers or with just a middle finger.


I will send you a couple links by PM tomorrow for fingerless mittens that are a snap to knit, just too tired tonight to hunt up the patterns, but I do like the idea of just the middle finger!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can someone direct me to an easy pattern for mittens that I can wear on the subway? No dpns.


http://www.bevscountrycottage.com
She has easy mittens that you knit on 2 needles. You will have to sew the seam in them. They knit up very fast, SQ


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't "mittens" imply without fingers?


Don't start getting technical with me!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You've actually been very funny today. I've been getting a kick out of your posts. Pity you're not enjoying it.


I've enjoyed a lot of it, especially being oddly off the leash around here. The peevishness is probably accidental.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What does ! mean?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Don't start getting technical with me!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


Just showing how smart I am. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What does ! mean?


It means Patty posted a message made of attachments.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of it, especially being oddly off the leash around here. The peevishness is probably accidental.


Good. The peevishness is the obvious reaction to seeing a message as precocious as that one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good. The peevishness is the obvious reaction to seeing a message as precocious as that one.


I think this must be the silly part of the evening. I'm a grown-up so I can go to bed whenever I want. It's all of 10pm out here on the left coast but I think it's time to say good night, ladies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> What does ! mean?


If you want to post a picture without adding anything to it,
you can just pick any symbol to cover the text that has to go with the pic.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think this must be the silly part of the evening. I'm a grown-up so I can go to bed whenever I want. It's all of 10pm out here on the left coast but I think it's time to say good night, ladies.


Good night, Maid. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Time for this elderly one to also call it quits, good night everyone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Time for this elderly one to also call it quits, good night everyone.


Good night Cindy. I am off too. See you all tomorrow!
Good night Purl and SQ.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think this must be the silly part of the evening. I'm a grown-up so I can go to bed whenever I want. It's all of 10pm out here on the left coast but I think it's time to say good night, ladies.


Good night, Maid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good night Cindy. I am off too. See you all tomorrow!
> Good night Purl and SQ.


Night, Patty. Also Cindy, SQ, and the Australians, who are having lunch right now.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Night, Patty. Also Cindy, SQ, and the Australians, who are having lunch right now.


Only those on the West coast. The Eastern staters are three hours ahead of us with daylight saving. So 1.00 pm here, 4.00 pm in the eastern states, unless you are living in Queensland where they do not have daylight savings so they are one hour behind NSW, Vic and Tas. We do not have daylight saving in WA either, they say that daylight saving causes the curtains to fade. Yes, that is one of the arguments the anti daylight saving brigade put forward as a point against the introduction of daylight saving.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Found this interesting article about daylight saving. Apparently, daylight saving was introduced in England during WW11 so that people were able to get home before the bombing commenced.

The article talks about having daylight saving all year and the benefits that would bring - 'Daylight Saving on Steroids.'

http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/2596243/why-we-should-extend-daylight-savings/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And not cute at all. Look for another avatar. There are lots out there.



joeysomma said:


> Green and gold for Green Bay Packers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Calm down, put your feet up, and have a drink of choice. See. Isn't that better?



SQM said:


> How can I speak for anyone else? I have had 5 intense days with my Evil Republican Twin and his rabid political conservatism. Was in southern Wisconsin today which my Historical Widower Bro told me was tea party country.
> 
> Just learned that ebola is in NYC. Guess we are the "Second City" in this instance. Maybe I should stay in southern Wisconsin with the Mad Hatters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> get off your high Horse before it sends you into the Ravine.


On second thought.....

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?


Inspiring? Satire alert.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This pertains to your last comment, Maid.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There's a lot of brain damage connected to football. That would appeal to some people, wouldn't it?


Nothing left to lose?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Could you try to actually write in English? What the heck do you mean when you say "just a precocious and went him in"? I mean, you hardly can write anything vaguely like ordinary English but couldn't you try just a little bit now and then? Geez! You need your own UN translator.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Must be a lotta lady football players who turned into knitters around here Well, more like around D&P...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Just what I was thinking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Can it spread through bowling shoes?


Mostly only if an infected person poops in his bowling shoes, assuming he/she feels like bowling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone deserves a peevish day now and then. You've earned one or two. Enjoy.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I know, I am being a bit peevish. It's been a long day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Can someone direct me to an easy pattern for mittens that I can wear on the subway? No dpns.


Antiseptic or non?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Without fingers or with just a middle finger.


I want the middle finger one too!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


I LOVE the quote about Repubs being in the clear for Ebola. It's been fun but a bit of quiet from then would be nice. Either way. Their choice. Aren't I magnanimous? (I know big words too. That should keep them busy.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't "mittens" imply without fingers?


Most excellent catch.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Off the leash is good....like the dog and the weatherman.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of it, especially being oddly off the leash around here. The peevishness is probably accidental.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As if anyone could miss it!!



Poor Purl said:


> Just showing how smart I am. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess everyone has guessed it's insomnia for me tonight....and you have to suffer too by reading my silly comments tomorrow.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Found this interesting article about daylight saving. Apparently, daylight saving was introduced in England during WW11 so that people were able to get home before the bombing commenced.
> 
> The article talks about having daylight saving all year and the benefits that would bring - 'Daylight Saving on Steroids.'
> 
> http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/2596243/why-we-should-extend-daylight-savings/


The say Perth is the Sunshine capital of Australia, with the longest hours of sunlight. This year we will have

Earliest sunrise will be 29/11/14 to 11/12/14 when the sun will rise at 5.03 am
The latest sunset will be 29/12/14 to 31/12/14 when the sun will set at 19:25 pm
Our longest day will be 21/12/14 to 24/12/14 when the day will be 14:15 Hours long.

The sun set over the ocean here, so we have long sunsets, with no mountains to the west to cut the sunset hours short. It is the same with the sunrise as there are no mountains to our east to block the rays of the rising sun. I found it a little hard to adjust to the Eastern States sunsets for a while. Suddenly it was dark, with no glorious sunsets as we get over the ocean. In Tasmania I found the twighlight hours very long. With daylight savings in place it was still very bright at 10.00 pm at night. I have had mothers say they would not get their children to sleep at night if we had daylight saving but Tasmanian mothers do not have this problem. I often say this problem can be solved by having darker blinds and curtains at the windows instead of the light and flimsy vertical blinds and continuous white nylon curtaining. They look at you as if you are an idiot if you suggest the trick that we used during the blackout days of WW11 - hanging a blanket at the window to block any light, either coming into the room or escaping from the room.

Yes, I am a fan of daylight saving but many in the West are not. It is a real pain when most business houses have their headquarters in the East and we have to ring them before 3.00 p m our time, only in summer we have to call them before 2.00 pm our time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Only those on the West coast. The Eastern staters are three hours ahead of us with daylight saving. So 1.00 pm here, 4.00 pm in the eastern states, unless you are living in Queensland where they do not have daylight savings so they are one hour behind NSW, Vic and Tas. We do not have daylight saving in WA either, they say that daylight saving causes the curtains to fade. Yes, that is one of the arguments the anti daylight saving brigade put forward as a point against the introduction of daylight saving.


I can't even guess at the reasoning behind that. There are as many hours of daylight under standard time as under daylight saving; they just begin and end an hour earlier (actually, it's a lower number, not really earlier). Or do you draw the curtains at a particular time rather than when it's necessary, so that with daylight savings it's still light out when the curtains are drawn?

I've confused myself. Why exactly would the curtains fade? And isn't this a perfect discussion for a thread called Things are heating up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nothing left to lose?


Exactly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Mostly only if an infected person poops in his bowling shoes, assuming he/she feels like bowling.


Have you passed your tenth birthday yet? I'm guessing No.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I LOVE the quote about Repubs being in the clear for Ebola. It's been fun but a bit of quiet from then would be nice. Either way. Their choice. Aren't I magnanimous? (I know big words too. That should keep them busy.)


You're just precocious, to quote the yarnlady.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why exactly would the curtains fade? And isn't this a perfect discussion for a thread called Things are heating up?


I initially misread your post as "*and this isn't a perfect discussion for a thread called Things are heating up*'. Blind as a bat and only now on my first shandy, so probably drunks as a skunk also.

The curtains fading was an argument put forward by the opponents of daylight saving. They raised so many ridiculous arguments. Sir Johannes "Joh" Bjelke-Petersen, the former Premier of Qld also used that argument in his rant against daylight saving. Qld does not have daylight saving.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Most excellent catch.


Except for that middle finger. How do you do that with a mitten?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess everyone has guessed it's insomnia for me tonight....and you have to suffer too by reading my silly comments tomorrow.


I live for your silly comments. Suffer? Pooh.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Except for that middle finger. How do you do that with a mitten?


I will ask Designer to design a mitten with a middle finger.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I initially misread your post as "*and this isn't a perfect discussion for a thread called Things are heating up*'. Blind as a bat and only now on my first shandy, so probably drunks as a skunk also.
> 
> The curtains fading was an argument put forward by the opponents of daylight saving. They raised so many ridiculous arguments. Sir Johannes "Joh" Bjelke-Petersen, the former Premier of Qld also used that argument in his rant against daylight saving. Qld does not have daylight saving.


There are some real reasons for not having daylight savings, but curtains fading is not one of them. Apparently, there's an increase in male suicide when DS starts, as well as increase in heart attacks. Both go back to normal when the body adjusts to the new schedule.

And then there are those of us who can't find our slippers when we wake up in the dark.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will ask Designer to design a mitten with a middle finger.


Good idea.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Inspiring? Satire alert.


When I said "I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?" I may have been a bit sarcastic, but I'm not so sure about the satire part. Seems to me if anyone quotes anything but an ultra-con, ultra-nutty source, or the Bible, the cons say that person is lying. If anyone quotes the Bible, except a few of our dearest RWN self-styled Christians, they get told off for having no understanding of the Bible. Pardon the bad pun, but it becomes a case of damned if you do and damned if you don't.

Sometimes I think if any non-con said the sun sets in the west they'd be told that was a lie. I think we're seeing poverty of vocabulary plus laziness. It's so easy to talk about lies and liars instead of bothering to use any number of words that would be both more descriptive and more accurate, not to mention more interesting. Oh, bitch, gripe, grumble and groan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I must explain Daylight Savings Time in Arizona, the Valley of the Sun. We don't need a minute of extra sunshine, especially in the summer. We don't change. The effect? In summer our time zone is Pacific Time, three hours behind the East Coast of USA. In winter we're Central Time, two hours behind the East Coast. Easy peasy.



Poor Purl said:


> I can't even guess at the reasoning behind that. There are as many hours of daylight under standard time as under daylight saving; they just begin and end an hour earlier (actually, it's a lower number, not really earlier). Or do you draw the curtains at a particular time rather than when it's necessary, so that with daylight savings it's still light out when the curtains are drawn?
> 
> I've confused myself. Why exactly would the curtains fade? And isn't this a perfect discussion for a thread called Things are heating up?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you passed your tenth birthday yet? I'm guessing No.


In many ways my mind is the same. Surely you've noticed before this. I still think my comment illustrated an important fact of contagion. OK OK. That wasn't my main intent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It takes a very special pattern. Wouldn't that be poopular at craft fairs. (Sorry.)



Poor Purl said:


> Except for that middle finger. How do you do that with a mitten?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Shirley's too nice a lady, and I have no talent for knitting design. Rats.



SQM said:


> I will ask Designer to design a mitten with a middle finger.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I said "I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?" I may have been a bit sarcastic, but I'm not so sure about the satire part. Seems to me if anyone quotes anything but an ultra-con, ultra-nutty source, or the Bible, the cons say that person is lying. If anyone quotes the Bible, except a few of our dearest RWN self-styled Christians, they get told off for having no understanding of the Bible. Pardon the bad pun, but it becomes a case of damned if you do and damned if you don't.
> 
> >>>>>>Satire alert. How dare you long for intelligent, factual debate! You'll go to hell for sure. (Move over. Good spots in hell are hard to find and I burn easily.)
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have made two attempts to respond to MIB's comment to no avail. Me bad I guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I said "I've come to believe that our con friends use the word "lies" because they can't remember the word "disagree". If one dares to disagree with the cons, then one is a liar. Pretty neat, eh?" I may have been a bit sarcastic, but I'm not so sure about the satire part. Seems to me if anyone quotes anything but an ultra-con, ultra-nutty source, or the Bible, the cons say that person is lying. If anyone quotes the Bible, except a few of our dearest RWN self-styled Christians, they get told off for having no understanding of the Bible. Pardon the bad pun, but it becomes a case of damned if you do and damned if you don't.
> 
> Sometimes I think if any non-con said the sun sets in the west they'd be told that was a lie. I think we're seeing poverty of vocabulary plus laziness. It's so easy to talk about lies and liars instead of bothering to use any number of words that would be both more descriptive and more accurate, not to mention more interesting. Oh, bitch, gripe, grumble and groan.


Good morning, Maid. Still in yesterday's mood, I see.

I've been called a liar for saying something like "I think that..." or asking a question, as if a question could be true or false, or they know what I think better than I do.

Even when quoting directly from the Bible, I've been told it doesn't mean what it obviously does mean, but I wasn't called a liar, just told I couldn't possibly understand (English, that is). So you're not always lying, sometimes you're just stupid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Found this interesting article about daylight saving. Apparently, daylight saving was introduced in England during WW11 so that people were able to get home before the bombing commenced.
> 
> The article talks about having daylight saving all year and the benefits that would bring - 'Daylight Saving on Steroids.'
> 
> http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/2596243/why-we-should-extend-daylight-savings/


When I lived in Seattle and Vancouver, BC, I loved DST. We got almost 16 hours of daylight on the longest day of the year anyway but not having it be completely dark until around 10:30pm or so seemed wonderful. I think I felt that way because I was raised to think that ladies do not go out after dark... Of course, we paid for it in winter with almost 16 hours of darkness on the shortest day of the year. I looked DST up on Wikipedia and found this article fascinating. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> In many ways my mind is the same. Surely you've noticed before this. I still think my comment illustrated an important fact of contagion. OK OK. That wasn't my main intent.


I got a long email from the New York State Department of Education giving a lot of sources of information about ebola. Each of these links is to a website with yet more links:

Information Relating to Ebola

The New York State Department of Health has sought assistance from the New York State Education Department with its public health efforts to disseminate some information relating to Ebola. It is important for licensed health care professionals to stay informed about the current Ebola outbreaks and have access to up-to-date, reliable information as events unfold. For more information on Ebola outbreaks and infection control measures, health care professionals should visit the following websites:

The New York State Department of Health
http://www.health.ny.gov/diseases/communicable/ebola/

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/

The New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene
http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh/html/diseases/ebola.shtml


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It takes a very special pattern. Wouldn't that be poopular at craft fairs. (Sorry.)


I don't think you're sorry at all, Poopyhead.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I have made two attempts to respond to MIB's comment to no avail. Me bad I guess.


Not so bad. Your responses just got tucked into quoting what I'd written. I've been told I'm doomed to Hell so many times by our resident experts that I absolutely refuse to go. Anyway, Jesus loves me and I can't wait to meet him. Single AND divine? What a catch! :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good morning, Maid. Still in yesterday's mood, I see.
> 
> I've been called a liar for saying something like "I think that..." or asking a question, as if a question could be true or false, or they know what I think better than I do.
> 
> Even when quoting directly from the Bible, I've been told it doesn't mean what it obviously does mean, but I wasn't called a liar, just told I couldn't possibly understand (English, that is). So you're not always lying, sometimes you're just stupid.


No sometimes you just speak the truth and it's too confusing for them. Same for MIB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think 'poopy' is easier.



Poor Purl said:


> I got a long email from the New York State Department of Education giving a lot of sources of information about ebola. Each of these links is to a website with yet more links:
> 
> Information Relating to Ebola
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will ask Designer to design a mitten with a middle finger.


Won't that mean you have a kind of cloven hoof?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think you're sorry at all, Poopyhead.


Now I've got you doing it. Anyone else?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I couldn't find it. Thanks. Me not soooo bad.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Not so bad. Your responses just got tucked into quoting what I'd written. I've been told I'm doomed to Hell so many times by our resident experts that I absolutely refuse to go. Anyway, Jesus loves me and I can't wait to meet him. Single AND divine? What a catch! :mrgreen:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good morning, Maid. Still in yesterday's mood, I see.
> 
> I've been called a liar for saying something like "I think that..." or asking a question, as if a question could be true or false, or they know what I think better than I do.
> 
> Even when quoting directly from the Bible, I've been told it doesn't mean what it obviously does mean, but I wasn't called a liar, just told I couldn't possibly understand (English, that is). So you're not always lying, sometimes you're just stupid.


The coffee hasn't entirely kicked in so I'm a bit grumpy, but later I will just stick with being oddly off the leash as it was so much fun yesterday.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Scary discovery. Anyone else can insert comments within yours and it may look like you said them. I apologize.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Not so bad. Your responses just got tucked into quoting what I'd written. I've been told I'm doomed to Hell so many times by our resident experts that I absolutely refuse to go. Anyway, Jesus loves me and I can't wait to meet him. Single AND divine? What a catch! :mrgreen:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think Shirley's too nice a lady, and I have no talent for knitting design. Rats.


Crochet! Go round and round until you get to where you want the thumb to start, then back and forth until where you want the thumb to end, round and round to the base of the fingers, a little back and forth until time to start the middle finger, join the top of the hand, leaving a place to form that middle finger and go round and round until you reach the desired length. Bind middle finger off by pulling yarn tight to make a sort of gather and there you go. I'd make one and post a picture but I'd probably get a load of you-know-what from Admin.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Scary discovery. Anyone else can insert comments within yours and it may look like you said them. I apologize.


Live and learn, eh?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Won't that mean you have a kind of cloven hoof?


Ha Ha. That would make me kosher.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Crochet! Go round and round until you get to where you want the thumb to start, then back and forth until where you want the thumb to end, round and round to the base of the fingers, a little back and forth until time to start the middle finger, join the top of the hand, leaving a place to form that middle finger and go round and round until you reach the desired length. Bind middle finger off by pulling yarn tight to make a sort of gather and there you go. I'd make one and post a picture but I'd probably get a load of you-know-what from Admin.


No - you will get a lot of orders from many of us here. Make mine in size small and I will pay for work and materials.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And your posts are any better? Please!! You can't get it through your tiny little brain that "raw diamond" is a sales term and not a geological term used to teach, or practice the art of gemology. One day you will see something beyond yourself and maybe really learn something. Until then, keep showing me what you don't know. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I said "gemstone" not "diamond" and even showed a photo of the raw sapphire I had cut and set into my necklace. No flies on you nor any wonder why you didn't succeed as a gemologist. That conversation was so long ago, and you looked stupid then and no better today. I'd drop it if I were you, but then again, you like to show your true colors - so shine on.

Hey, here's an idea to build you some credibility: Why don't you show the pictures of the jewelry Ingried bought on your Liberals trip to MN? Also the tea party you set up in your dining room. Oh, that's right, the trip and the jewelry were lies too. Oh, and the avatar of 'your' flip-flopped feet from that trip? (ya - just another image that is all over the internet). You can't win! :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I said "gemstone" not "diamond" and even showed a photo of the raw sapphire I had cut and set into my necklace. No flies on you nor any wonder why you didn't succeed as a gemologist. That conversation was so long ago, and you looked stupid then and no better today. I'd drop it if I were you, but then again, you like to show your true colors - so shine on.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea to build you some credibility: Why don't you show the pictures of the jewelry Ingried bought on your Liberals trip to MN? Oh the tea party you set up in your dining room. Oh, ya, the trip and the jewelry were lies too! Oh, and the avatar of 'your' flip-flopped feet from that trip (ya - just another image that is all over the internet). You can't win! :XD:


Uhm, kinda seems like you can't drop that ancient go-round, either... :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I said "gemstone" not "diamond" and even showed a photo of the raw sapphire I had cut and set into my necklace. No flies on you nor any wonder why you didn't succeed as a gemologist. That conversation was so long ago, and you looked stupid then and no better today. I'd drop it if I were you, but then again, you like to show your true colors - so shine on.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea to build you some credibility: Why don't you show the pictures of the jewelry Ingried bought on your Liberals trip to MN? Also the tea party you set up in your dining room. Oh, that's right, the trip and the jewelry were lies too. Oh, and the avatar of 'your' flip-flopped feet from that trip? (ya - just another image that is all over the internet). You can't win! :XD:


Speaking of cloven hoofs...........you are ridiculous. what rational 
person would read through 10,297 posts to pick out avatars and try to discredit someone. Only the person above and we all know that she is not rational in any sense.
Go play with your buddies. 
If this post was meant to rile me, you lost again,!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> No - you will get a lot of orders from many of us here. Make mine in size small and I will pay for work and materials.


You tempt me. Maybe I'll make a sample and see if I can figure out how to put a pic in a PM. Maybe. The 18-color, 192 granny squares afghan is calling my name and Christmas will be here all too soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So why did you lie in the first place??? How long did it take before you told the truth???


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ha.

Come on Joey, you *know* Bratty Patty never told the truth.

What are you thinkin'?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> So let me see if I understand you...
> 
> You can't spell and yet you enjoy putting people down for their typo/spelling mistakes.
> 
> ...


No kidding, Gerslay. She goes to great lengths to lie. It a wonder she can say anything at all she ties herself up so in lies.

I got so sick of reading her (and many Liberal posters' crap), I saved myself a ton of time when I stopped reading their lies, and that makes me $. A win/win for me!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding, Gerslay. She goes to great lengths to lie. It a wonder she can say anything at all she ties herself up so in lies.


I recommend you read my post on page 114 of this topic. Lies, lies, lies. Is there no other word in your vocabulary? And while I'm at it, if you aren't reading certain posts, how is it you can remark on their content?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Not dwelling on the past, Eve, this is new information to me that the Brat has admitted that she lied. My eyes are open and I'm shocked...shocked, I tell ya!
> 
> (FYI...I think you need to see a dentist.)


The Brat didn't admit she lied - that's just another of her lies.

Tell me, if you lie about a lie, it doesn't make you a truth teller, just a loser, but does it make you a triple threat?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You tempt me. Maybe I'll make a sample and see if I can figure out how to put a pic in a PM. Maybe. The 18-color, 192 granny squares afghan is calling my name and Christmas will be here all too soon.


192? That is a lot of work, Maid. I have to admit that I like making granny squares. I have a pattern for a summer cardi that I want to crochet, but haven't found the yarn that I want to use
Please try and post a pic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you are following your "Liar in Chief." He didn't lie about "you can keep your insurance," you can keep your doctor." He only "misspoke."
> 
> So when did Bratty Patty tell the truth???? If she did.


Hi Joey - Bratty Patty didn't tell the truth (about her cat avatar). She only lied again saying she told the truth about it.

I was away all day yesterday, and have since had three people tell me they checked back posts, and Bratty never admitted her lie.

Brat had the chance too, in a challenge conversation with Solo on Oct 7th, but, alias, the Brat couldn't admit she lied.

No surprise there. Look at who the lying Libs support and shadow quote (Vocal Lisa, Freedom Fries, Blues Chartreuse, CheekyBlighter, etc.) Losers - all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your so right there is only one truth that they can see and that is their truth the rest of us lie. Even if they have blinders on they will never see any side other then their own.
> 
> Also must add we were accuse of following a leader and not saying anything about what was done.
> 
> What does the left call that? Left saying that then doing the same thing.


Hi Yarnie! I used to take the time to read and expose their lies - why bother. I'd have to spend every blessed minute doing so.

Best to ignore them and talk to the good poster on KP! The Libs are outnumbered - hooray!

Fingers crossed for the Nov midterm elections.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I said "gemstone" not "diamond" and even showed a photo of the raw sapphire I had cut and set into my necklace. No flies on you nor any wonder why you didn't succeed as a gemologist. That conversation was so long ago, and you looked stupid then and no better today. I'd drop it if I were you, but then again, you like to show your true colors - so shine on.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea to build you some credibility: Why don't you show the pictures of the jewelry Ingried bought on your Liberals trip to MN? Also the tea party you set up in your dining room. Oh, that's right, the trip and the jewelry were lies too. Oh, and the avatar of 'your' flip-flopped feet from that trip? (ya - just another image that is all over the internet). You can't win! :XD:


I thought I heard a funny noise here, what was it? Was is the sound of an outdoor dunny door banging in the wind, perhaps someone driving over a cow grate, or a flock of galahs coming in before sunset, it could be the splat of a cane toad on bitumen. Nah, it is only Skippy ticktickticking. Please pay no attention to it, it will eventually go away, hopefully.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> 192? That is a lot of work, Maid. I have to admit that I like making granny squares. I have a pattern for a summer cardi that I want to crochet, but haven't found the yarn that I want to use
> Please try and post a pic.


Yes, 192 squares and it'll be 60" x 80". I'm using Red Heart Super Saver so this thing is NEVER going to wear out. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As I said, they must be a joy to be around at a social gathering. The topic of conversation being who will be brought up and what was the "crime". With all the money you are raking in, care to make a bet? :XD: :XD:


Absolutely! You call it.

Biggest Liar? Drama Queen? Most Digusting/Vulgar? Loudest CryBaby?

I'll bet $, yarn, patterns, stash, items I've made - your call!

(P.S. I'm confident VocalLisa wouldn't win any of the above categories, nor should she be included in the bet. One problem, who will research for the correct answer? Not I!) :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding, Gerslay. She goes to great lengths to lie. It a wonder she can say anything at all she ties herself up so in lies.
> 
> I got so sick of reading her (and many Liberal posters' crap), I saved myself a ton of time when I stopped reading their lies, and that makes me $. A win/win for me!


Actually, it makes you the biggest loser around here. Any one who would rake through 10,297 posts to dig up dirt on some one definitely has some issues. Oh, and trying to link your crap to avatars is hilarious. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
You still can't win. Poor, poor, Cheryl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have been trying to picture Batty doing this and am at a total loss. Thanks for the laugh. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Anything for you, my friend.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Absolutely! You call it.
> 
> Biggest Liar? Drama Queen? Most Digusting/Vulgar? Loudest CryBaby?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I heard a funny noise here, what was it? Was is the sound of an outdoor dunny door banging in the wind, perhaps someone driving over a cow grate, or a flock of galahs coming in before sunset, it could be the splat of a cane toad on bitumen. Nah, it is only Skippy ticktickticking. Please pay no attention to it, it will eventually go away, hopefully.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You got that right. That's why they let all of Obama's lies slide. He certainly has racked up quite of pile of lies these last 6 years.


That's not it, Solo. The Dems and Libs cannot tell a lie from the truth. That's why they slide alongside Obama.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie! I used to take the time to read and expose their lies - why bother. I'd have to spend every blessed minute doing so.
> 
> Best to ignore them and talk to the good poster on KP! The Libs are outnumbered - hooray!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the Nov midterm elections.


Who's the liar now? You had to read through many of my posts to come up with your inane conclusions that you have posted.
LOSER!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, it makes you the biggest loser around here. Any one who would rake through 10,297 posts to dig up dirt on some one isdefinitely has some issues. Oh, and trying to link your crap to avatars is hilarious. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> You still can't win. Poor, poor, Cheryl.


Our dear KPG is up to 11,387 posts since May 21, 2013 as of a few seconds ago. Keeps her off the streets, I suppose.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, 192 squares and it'll be 60" x 80". I'm using Red Heart Super Saver so this thing is NEVER going to wear out. :-D


You can wash that 100 times and it won't pill,but it will soften up.
I have one in the UFO basket that is almost Aran looking. I am using RH Super Saver on that. I want it to last for years!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Our dear KPG is up to 11,387 posts since May 21, 2013 as of a few seconds ago. Keeps her off the streets, I suppose.


My 10,297 posts kept her busy last night, I'm sure.
It's so pathetic and funny at the same time.
The only thing that is even more funny, is that she thinks she is getting under my skin. But she isn't and she can't.
Poor, poor Cheryl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Testy, testy. Admitting you lied shouldn't make you so angry. Could it possibly be that since you admitted this was a lie, and that you will admit more of your statements are also lies, has caused you such anger? Possibly an anger management class is in order.


Solo - at the expense of repeating myself, Bratty Patty did not admit she lied about the cat not being her "Beeper" or her lie that the sweater on the cat was her son's sweater. It's just another lie she told saying she admitted her lie. (All Bratty ever said a day or two ago was it wasn't her daughter's cat.) I'm remembering now that Cheeky Blighter tried to pull off the same lie about a cat avatar Cheeky used and * lied* about. What a bunch of lunatics.

No wonder all the Libs talk about is non-Libs and make up lies about non-Libs. They have nothing truthful or interesting or noteworthy to say about anything I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh, do I have to explain everything to you people?
> 
> "The warning has vaulted the wanted terror leader into global headlines." (AP-TampaBayTimes)
> 
> ...


OMG - too funny! They'll probably still fail to get the correct answer.  :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You can wash that 100 times and it won't pill,but it will soften up.
> I have one in the UFO basket that is almost Aran looking. I am using RH Super Saver on that. I want it to last for years!


I love the stuff. When my afghan is done, washed and dried with a fabric softener sheet, it'll be soooo cuddly but it still will NEVER wear out. I'm only using 18 of the available colors. I haven't counted how many colors Super Saver comes in, but I've been thinking of getting ALL of them and making aghans for children who need tough favorite blankies that can be washed as often as needed any old way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> There's the rub, you can't recognize a sense of humor in someone else if you don't have it yourself, eh?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You have a marvelous sense of humor, Gerslay, simply marvelous. 

Know how I know? :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is hilarious. She has to pull up old posts in here to make it look like somebody cares. and replying to people who are offline.
Always posting yesterdays news.

Poor, poor, Cheryl


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - too funny! They'll probably still fail to get the correct answer.  :XD:


Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - too funny! They'll probably still fail to get the correct answer.  :XD:


Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith. :XD:    Duplicate post, but well worth repeating so I'll let it stand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Speaking of cloven hoofs...........you are ridiculous. what rational
> person would read through 10,297 posts to pick out avatars and try to discredit someone. Only the person above and we all know that she is not rational in any sense.
> Go play with your buddies.
> If this post was meant to rile me, you lost again,!


I haven't spoken of cloven hoofs? :shock:

To the subject of reading through your prior posts, no rational person, including me, would. I write from memory and have a good one. Too bad, you don't. Oh, and I didn't "try" to discredit you, I *proved* you a *liar.* So, simple, really. Probably took me all of ten minutes to run a search for your avatar lie. I even said at the time I responded to you (something I rarely have done in the past nine or ten months I bet) that I'd expose one of your simple and blatant lies.

Go write Vocal Lisa or another of your Lib buddies you so admire.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith. :XD: (ANOTHER duplicate post   , but well worth repeating so I'll let it stand again.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith. :XD:    Duplicate post, but well worth repeating so I'll let it stand.


You could post it 20 times and she still would'nt get it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is hilarious. She has to pull up old posts in here to make it look like somebody cares. and replying to people who are offline.
> Always posting yesterdays news.
> 
> Poor, poor, Cheryl


She has quite cheered me up this AM. I think I can even face vacuuming now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith. :XD:    Duplicate post, but well worth repeating so I'll let it stand.


You could post it 20 times and she still would'nt get it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> She has quite cheered me up this AM. I think I can even face vacuuming now.


Yes, she is good for a laugh once in a while.
I'm off. My GD is on her way over. e have a fun day planned.
See you later, Maid!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You could post it 20 times and she still would'nt get it.


Too true, and everyone else would find it tiresome to scroll through all those repeats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No rational person, including me, would. I write from memory and have a good one. Too bad, you don't.
> 
> Go write Vocal Lisa or another of your buddies.


Someone call the dung beetle over. Or is she still busy feeding off of yesterday's crap? Not to worry. She'll be here soon enough to clean up the crap KPG dumped here this morning. They go hand in hand. 2 beetles in a pile :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - at the expense of repeating myself, Bratty Patty did not admit she lied about the cat not being her "Beeper" or her lie that the sweater on the cat was her son's sweater. It's just another lie she told saying she admitted her lie. (All Bratty ever said a day or two ago was it wasn't her daughter's cat.) I'm remembering now that Cheeky Blighter tried to pull off the same lie about a cat avatar Cheeky used and * lied* about. What a bunch of lunatics.
> 
> No wonder all the Libs talk about is non-Libs and make up lies about non-Libs. They have nothing truthful or interesting or noteworthy to say about anything I guess.


I'll bet a few people find it interesting and noteworthy that you, who spend so little time on KP, now have 11,394 posts under your belt. I guess this will be the day you break 12,000.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Someone call the dung beetle over. Or is she still busy feeding off of yesterday's crap? Not to worry. She'll be here soon enough to feed off of the crap KPG dumped here this morning. They go hand in hand.


Let us not harm an innocent dung beetle. Let us pass by, holding our noses, until we're past the smell. And ROTFLourAsO.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let us not harm an innocent dung beetle. Let us pass by, holding our noses, until we're past the smell. And ROTFLourAsO.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Referring back to your afghan, you have inspired me to finish the one I have started. The cold weather will be here soon.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Joey - Bratty Patty didn't tell the truth (about her cat avatar). She only lied again saying she told the truth about it.
> 
> I was away all day yesterday, and have since had three people tell me they checked back posts, and Bratty never admitted her lie.
> 
> ...


So! You admit that you have your minions read and report back to you! It's all really kind of disgusting! I've noticed that you and your group are actually stalking the liberals. Wherever they go, you follow and harass! It never fails! You and yours seem to get sick pleasure from your hatred of others! Don't deny it. You seek it out! You seem to live for it! It must provide a secret thrill to behave in this manner, out of sight from those who know you! Just stop it! Go away or get help!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> "Any one who would rake through 10,297 posts to dig up dirt on some one definitely has some issues."
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So! You admit that you have your minions read and report back to you! It's really all kind of disgusting! I've noticed that you and your group are actually stalking the liberals. Wherever they go, you follow and harass! It never fails! You and yours seem to get sick pleasure from your hatred of others! Don't deny it. You seek it out! You seem to live for it! It must provide a secret thrill to behave in this manner, out of sight from those who know you! Just stop it! Go away or get help!


What in the heck is wrong with you? I didn't admit I have "minions" read and report back to me. I *said* a few KP posters told me they read some of Bratty Patty's prior posts and she didn't admit to her lie. I communicate privately with a lot of folks on KP and have lots of friends on KP - don't you?

I don't stalk you, any Liberal or anyone. You need to get a clue and stop libeling me.

This thread is mostly Libs insulting non-Libs, like most of the controversial threads. Every once in awhile I respond to a Lib, but mostly I don't even bother reading their ridiculous and insulting posts. The same is true for my friends whose posts I do read.

I suggest you learn to speak the truth about others and stop your lying as well. Don't you deny it.

You'd be well served to rid yourself of your paranoia and stop writing every sentence with an exclamation mark. It shows you as a lunatic.

P.S. I normally don't read nor respond to your posts either, I hope that pleases you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Not so bad. Your responses just got tucked into quoting what I'd written. I've been told I'm doomed to Hell so many times by our resident experts that I absolutely refuse to go. Anyway, Jesus loves me and I can't wait to meet him. Single AND divine? What a catch! :mrgreen:


And he'll be really good at building bookcases.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And he'll be really good at building bookcases.


God knows I need a bunch of those!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What in the heck is wrong with you? I didn't admit I have "minions" read and report back to me. I *said* a few KP posters told me they read some of Bratty Patty's prior posts and she didn't admit to her lie. I communicate privately with a lot of folks on KP and have lots of friends on KP - don't you?
> 
> I don't stalk you, any Liberal or anyone. You need to get a clue and stop libeling me.
> 
> ...


So if it isn't stalking and harassing, what are all these posts from it this morning supposed to be?

You are correct, Maid. She is a stalker and a troll who just evokes laughter from all of us.
I saw that Queen Elizabeth's court fool retired. Since KPG can't handle any other kind of work...She would be perfect for the job!
The Royal Fool! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Poor, poor Cheryl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.

Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.

A good estimate is nearly 70-80% of the posts are written by Liberals insulting those ideas, facts and opinions to which the Lib posters don't agree.

There isn't a whole lot of conversation or discussion. Mostly it's the same core Libs insulting and lying about people and the same old things, boring and ridiculous. 

The entire avatar debacle was because Bratty Patty posted (two days ago?), as she usually does, insults and stupid crap about me or any other person she hates. This time, I chose not to let her get away with her BS and lies. She is friends with Vocal Lisa (real name is Lisa) and other Libs who I will not name, believes whatever they say, repeats their lies and collectively they cause 90% of the conflicts and foolishness on KP. They repeat their lies and expect everyone to believe them. Stupid. 

I sincerely hope Admin is able to stop their foolishness and ugliness as they try to destroy this site. 

Don't deny it and recognize the truth!

(The exclamation mark is just for you). :-D


I challenge you to go back and read my posts (obviously, don't read all of them), and you'll see I don't stalk anyone and usually do not respond to the Libs. However, I'm certain the Libs all libel and insult me on a regular basis, and, yes, occasionally my friends tell me the same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.
> 
> ...


I don't hate you, Cheryl. I pity you.
You are getting nowhere here. Go back to D&P and pray for yourself.
.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.
> 
> ...


I don't hate the cons, I just hate their policies.
You overused the "lies" accusation way back when you were Cherf, and you're still singing the same old song.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.
> 
> ...





knitpresentgifts said:


> What in the heck is wrong with you? I didn't admit I have "minions" read and report back to me. I *said* a few KP posters told me they read some of Bratty Patty's prior posts and she didn't admit to her lie.


You are such a hypocrite trying to hold OTHER people responsible for not admitting to their supposed lies.

OK, enough is enough. I've sat back too long and it's time the truth be put out there.

I too am actually friends with Lisa, but you don't actually know her real name.







You know what she's lead you to believe, just like you USED to think her name was Jody. Remember how excited you were because you thought she was a Judy Garland impersonator?

And no, even though you think EVERYONE is VocalLisa, I'm not Lisa. But, she has told me some info about you.

She however DOES know YOUR real name, which is Cheryl Holland and you used to post as Cherf among other names before YOU were banned from this board.

And for the record, I'm not telling any personal information about you, because you already told people your full name and where you live in this post:









YOU volunteered that information.



Cherf said:


> Hello! I've been reading posts on the forum for a short while and want to introduce myself. I will say this forum is superb!
> 
> I'm Cheryl Holland (nickname Cherf). I'm a financial analyst, a craft & gift business owner and avid crafter. I love to sew, knit, travel and anything creative (gardening, photography, painting). I create with many fibers including Japanese washi paper and wood. I lived in Japan with my USAF hubby - Japan is the fabric and craft capital of the world (my rating); boy do I miss shopping there!
> 
> ...


She knows who you are Cherf because you and Chert share the same IP address: 100.0.183.100

Anyone who wants to look up this IP address go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ip-address-lookup/ and punch in the IP# 100.0.183.100

Now Cheryl with "run off" and leave the board.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I don't hate the cons, I just hate their policies.
> You overused the "lies" accusation way back when you were Cherf, and you're still singing the same old song.


LOL GMTA!

I wonder if any of her rubes had any idea who she really was or if she's been lying to them all this time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> LOL GMTA!
> 
> I wonder if any of her rubes had any idea who she really was or if she's been lying to them all this time.


I think they all knew. Or am I giving too much credit?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Only those who kissed him, bleeped him, or wiped his butt.


We'll find out in 21 days. Now the challenge begins of finding the people that were with him in the subway and at the bowling alley.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

The best incentive I have to get off KP and do the housework is when I see that KPG is active....cleaning the bathrooms is far more entertaining and satisfying than reading her posts......and at the rate she posts my bathrooms are sparkling clean!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> The best incentive I have to get off KP and do the housework is when I see that KPG is active....cleaning the bathrooms is far more entertaining and satisfying than reading her posts......and at the rate she posts my bathrooms are sparkling clean!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think they all knew. Or am I giving too much credit?


A little bit of both. But knitanon has proved what I have been saying all along.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


If I could harness all that hot air she puts out all the time I could probably steam clean the Empire State Building.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, 192 squares and it'll be 60" x 80". I'm using Red Heart Super Saver so this thing is NEVER going to wear out. :-D


Why not join them as you go along? There are tutorials on how to do it and it takes away the dread of sewing 192 squares at the end of the project.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's not it, Solo. The Dems and Libs cannot tell a lie from the truth. That's why they slide alongside Obama.


Perhaps. But now there seem to be quite a number that are sliding right on by Obama. After all, he was declared no longer relevant. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> If I could harness all that hot air she puts out all the time I could probably steam clean the Empire State Building.


You are too funny! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> She knows who you are Cherf because you and Chert share the same IP address: 100.0.183.100
> 
> Anyone who wants to look up this IP address go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ip-address-lookup/ and punch in the IP# 100.0.183.100
> 
> Now Cheryl with "run off" and leave the board.


Thankyou knitanon - I often wondered if it was possible she was Cherf. Everything makes sense now. Have to go shopping, will drop by later. Nice to see you - take care.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think 'poopy' is easier.


You kiss your grandchildren with that mouth?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What in the heck is wrong with you? I didn't admit I have "minions" read and report back to me. I *said* a few KP posters told me they read some of Bratty Patty's prior posts and she didn't admit to her lie. I communicate privately with a lot of folks on KP and have lots of friends on KP - don't you?
> 
> I don't stalk you, any Liberal or anyone. You need to get a clue and stop libeling me.
> 
> ...


You have your special way of saying things Cherf - it explains so much to me -- Have a good day. I feel better knowing that there aren't two of you - Nothing you said before interested me, but now there is no possible way I will pay attention to your posts. Bye bye.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, I was wrong. You can't break 12,000m posts today because you're only up t0 11,399. No lie on my part, just bad arithmetic, and a little too much hope.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.
> 
> ...


KFN, don't bother with the reality check. Keep on keeping on and be yourself. KPG just wants to mess with you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. That would make me kosher.


Only if you chew your cud. Even I wouldn't ask whether you do.

But if you don't, you're the Devil. He also has cloven hooves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I recommend you read my post on page 114 of this topic. Lies, lies, lies. Is there no other word in your vocabulary? And while I'm at it, if you aren't reading certain posts, how is it you can remark on their content?


Mind-reading?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Why not join them as you go along? There are tutorials on how to do it and it takes away the dread of sewing 192 squares at the end of the project.


Pretty soon I will be sewing together the 12 squares that make up the width and as I get additional strips of 12, I'll sew those together until I've sewn 16 strips together for the length. Then a little edging and I'll be done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to change the subject for a moment. If you can get any Canadian News on TV (CBC, CTV, Global) please turn your tv's on. The funeral procession for the young soldier shot yesterday is approaching the 'highway of heroes' where our soldiers are carried when they have lost their lives protecting this country. Please note the bridges, highway edges etc. This happened when soldiers were killed in Afghanistan. It is very moving and worthwhile watching in my opinion. I am proud to come from this country always but especially now. I also wish to applaud the way the situation was handled yesterday, and how our Police Chiefs and Mayor of Ottawa, handled the press conference. Classy people.

here is the link to the Newspaper coverage with information about the Highway of Heroes. Please read it.

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/10/24/cpl-nathan-cirillos-body-to-travel-highway-of-heroes

I am saddened however and it is being discussed that the first soldier killed the other day was not given the same honors. I think that might be rectified by the sounds of things - I certainly hope so.

Shirley.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to change the subject for a moment. If you can get any Canadian News on TV (CBC, CTV, Global) please turn your tv's on. The funeral procession for the young soldier shot yesterday is approaching the 'highway of heroes' where our soldiers are carried when they have lost their lives protecting this country. Please note the bridges, highway edges etc. This happened when soldiers were killed in Afghanistan. It is very moving and worthwhile watching in my opinion. I am proud to come from this country always but especially now. I also wish to applaud the way the situation was handled yesterday, and how our Police Chiefs and Mayor of Ottawa, handled the press conference. Classy people.
> 
> Shirley.


Oh, I don't get any of those, but I will try CNN, Shirley.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I heard a funny noise here, what was it? Was is the sound of an outdoor dunny door banging in the wind, perhaps someone driving over a cow grate, or a flock of galahs coming in before sunset, it could be the splat of a cane toad on bitumen. Nah, it is only Skippy ticktickticking. Please pay no attention to it, it will eventually go away, hopefully.


Great insults. Did not understand one word of it


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I heard a funny noise here, what was it? Was is the sound of an outdoor dunny door banging in the wind, perhaps someone driving over a cow grate, or a flock of galahs coming in before sunset, it could be the splat of a cane toad on bitumen. Nah, it is only Skippy ticktickticking. Please pay no attention to it, it will eventually go away, hopefully.


I believe what you heard was the cry of the Noisy Scrub-bird or the Crested Shrike-tit. Just remember not to feed it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KFN: One more thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> Do a reality check, and really look at who says what on this thread.
> 
> ...


Here's what I KNOW! Every time we start having a discussion about anything, somebody from D&P trots over and starts calling people liars or quoting the Bible. That ends all discussion and the shitstorm begins. I'm sick of it!

FYI: 
exclamation point noun
: a punctuation mark ! used to show a forceful way of speaking or a strong feeling

Full Definition of EXCLAMATION POINT

1
: a mark ! used especially after an interjection or exclamation to indicate forceful utterance or strong feeling
2
: a distinctive indication of major significance, interest, or contrast <the game put an exclamation point on the season> called also exclamation mark
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/exclamation%20point


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I believe what you heard was the cry of the Noisy Scrub-bird or the Crested Shrike-tit. Just remember not to feed it.


I think it flew off!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Our dear KPG is up to 11,387 posts since May 21, 2013 as of a few seconds ago. Keeps her off the streets, I suppose.


And not one of the 11,387 on any subject but the ones floating around inside her head.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's what I KNOW! Every time we start having a discussion about anything, somebody from D&P trots over and starts calling people liars or quoting the Bible. That ends all discussion and the shitstorm begins. I'm sick of it!
> 
> FYI:
> exclamation point noun
> ...


That is a fact and thankyou for saying so. It doesn't matter where we are. welcome back.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is a fact and thankyou for saying so. It doesn't matter where we are. welcome back.


Not to down play the funeral in Canada, but I turned on CNN and to my dismay, there has been another school shooting in Marysville, WA. 5 dead including the shooter.

Is it ever going to stop?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> The best incentive I have to get off KP and do the housework is when I see that KPG is active....cleaning the bathrooms is far more entertaining and satisfying than reading her posts......and at the rate she posts my bathrooms are sparkling clean!!!


That's exactly what I was doing. :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's exactly what I was doing. :lol:


I hope you are taking a break today, KFN. You had a long list for yesterday!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KFN, don't bother with the reality check. Keep on keeping on and be yourself. KPG just wants to mess with you.


I've no problem with reality. I'm fully aware of the back and forth that takes place. But my statement stands! Everyone we try to talk about anything, they inject and the shitstorm begins. I see no point to any of it. I don't learn anything from it. I don't benefit from it and it adds no joy to my life. It's an absolute utter waste! KPG or Cherf, has no power to mess with me because I don't respect anything she has to say.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding, Gerslay. She goes to great lengths to lie. It a wonder she can say anything at all she ties herself up so in lies.
> 
> I got so sick of reading her (and many Liberal posters' crap), I saved myself a ton of time when I stopped reading their lies, and that makes me $. A win/win for me!


IF you stopped reading their posts, how come you always refer to them and answer them and call the posters stupid or lying/ You contradict yourself without even knowing you are doing it . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to change the subject for a moment. If you can get any Canadian News on TV (CBC, CTV, Global) please turn your tv's on. The funeral procession for the young soldier shot yesterday is approaching the 'highway of heroes' where our soldiers are carried when they have lost their lives protecting this country. Please note the bridges, highway edges etc. This happened when soldiers were killed in Afghanistan. It is very moving and worthwhile watching in my opinion. I am proud to come from this country always but especially now. I also wish to applaud the way the situation was handled yesterday, and how our Police Chiefs and Mayor of Ottawa, handled the press conference. Classy people.
> 
> here is the link to the Newspaper coverage with information about the Highway of Heroes. Please read it.
> 
> ...


Shirley, I'm so sorry that all of you are having to go through this. I think that we'll all be seeing more acts of terror in the future. I'd like to pay my respects by watching, but we've discontinued our cable so we don't even have CNN. I've checked the networks, and they're not covering it. My thoughts are with you and all Canadians this day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've no problem with reality. I'm fully aware of the back and forth that takes place. But my statement stands! Everyone we try to talk about anything, they inject and the shitstorm begins. I see no point to any of it. I don't learn anything from it. I don't benefit from it and it adds no joy to my life. It's an absolute utter waste! KPG or Cherf, has no power to mess with me because I don't respect anything she has to say.


you and me both -- no longer part of my discussions. I don't know if you remember Cherf - she is a piece of work.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you are taking a break today, KFN. You had a long list for yesterday!


I'm finally done for the week. I didn't get the windows, screens and blinds done. Nor the light fixtures, doors, trim and baseboards. Oh, well! There's always next week! Tomorrow, Max is coming and we'll have him overnight. Yay! I got a bunch of little Halloween craftsy things to do together, little foam things to put together and little wood things to paint, stickers etc... We'll have fun!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> you and me both -- no longer part of my discussions. I don't know if you remember Cherf - she is a piece of work.


I'm not sure, but I think Cherf was before my time??? But from her self introduction, I'd have to say, it sure does sound like kpg!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's exactly what I was doing. :lol:


KPG is better than Scrubbing Bubbles isn't she?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Cherf was before my time??? But from her self introduction, I'd have to say, it sure does sound like kpg!


They are one and the same, KFN. 
Yes Cherf appeared right before the last presidential election and disappeared the day after the election., much to our delight.
She showed back up when Cheeky and Huck started posting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Where is Cheeks?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> KPG is better than Scrubbing Bubbles isn't she?


Nah! I'll take the scrubbing bubbles! Or in my case, Corox Greenworks.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are one and the same, KFN.
> Yes Cherf appeared right before the last presidential election and disappeared the day after the election., much to our delight.
> She showed back up when Cheeky and Huck started posting.


I gotta say, I believe you!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nah! I'll take the scrubbing bubbles! Or in my case, Corox Greenworks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a marvelous sense of humor, Gerslay, simply marvelous.
> 
> Know how I know? :-D


No, how do you know?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are one and the same, KFN.
> Yes Cherf appeared right before the last presidential election and disappeared the day after the election., much to our delight.
> She showed back up when Cheeky and Huck started posting.


More lies!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll bet a few people find it interesting and noteworthy that you, who spend so little time on KP, now have 11,394 posts under your belt. I guess this will be the day you break 12,000.


The numbers may be interesting, but the messages are so repetitive they become unbearable.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The numbers may be interesting, but the messages are so repetitive they become unbearable.


The numbers are a big bore also.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Where's Green?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So! You admit that you have your minions read and report back to you! It's all really kind of disgusting! I've noticed that you and your group are actually stalking the liberals. Wherever they go, you follow and harass! It never fails! You and yours seem to get sick pleasure from your hatred of others! Don't deny it. You seek it out! You seem to live for it! It must provide a secret thrill to behave in this manner, out of sight from those who know you! Just stop it! Go away or get help!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
If they were ever on topic, it may sometimes get interesting, but no, the messages are always the same: which of us is the biggest liar, and how smart they all are. And the perfect memory. And, of course, no minions.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's what I KNOW! Every time we start having a discussion about anything, somebody from D&P trots over and starts calling people liars or quoting the Bible. That ends all discussion and the shitstorm begins. I'm sick of it!
> 
> FYI:
> exclamation point noun
> ...


That's not quite accurate KFN.

What happens is we are minding our own business on D&P while over here the libs persist in bashing us, either individually or collectively. At some point one of us will finally come over to defend herself, or the group, and then the libs get really bent out of shape and that's when the stuff hits the fan.

If they'd stop bashing us, stop mocking our politics, stop ridiculing our beliefs, we'd stay away and leave them alone. But they can't seem to go a day without stirring the pot over something. I actually think they get bored with one another and do it just for the fun of it.

Also, if you notice we on D&P almost never post anything about any of them. We have better things to do. If for some reason one of them comes over to D&P to post something, our policy is to let them have their say and then to ignore it. We're not confrontational.

If you pay attention to the sequence of things, I think you'll see that I am right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's not quite accurate KFN.
> 
> What happens is we are minding our own business on D&P while over here the libs persist in bashing us, either individually or collectively. At some point one of us will finally come over to defend herself, or the group, and then the libs get really bent out of shape and that's when the stuff hits the fan.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Are you blind or just dumb? Look at the number of D&P people who post right here and do exactly what you just accused us of. 
Your buddy, Cheryl proved your statement completely wrong.
It doesn't matter any more, Gerslay. The damage has been done. Cheryl is off plotting her next attack or hiding in her cave from the embarassment she has caused herself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> She knows who you are Cherf because you and Chert share the same IP address: 100.0.183.100
> 
> Anyone who wants to look up this IP address go to http://www.whatismyip.com/ip-address-lookup/ and punch in the IP# 100.0.183.100
> 
> Now Cheryl with "run off" and leave the board.


Hi, Knitanon. That information is way past due. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I believe what you heard was the cry of the Noisy Scrub-bird or the Crested Shrike-tit. Just remember not to feed it.


Feed your babies onions
so you can find them in the garden
When it's dark
Feed your babies onions
So you can find them in the dark

Just a little country humour, folks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And not one of the 11,387 on any subject but the ones floating around inside her head.


You got it. I got o carried away I thought 11.399 was almost 12,000 and KPG would break the 12,000 mark today. Hope springs eternal in the bosom of someone who didn't subtract correctly.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've no problem with reality. I'm fully aware of the back and forth that takes place. But my statement stands! Everyone we try to talk about anything, they inject and the shitstorm begins. I see no point to any of it. I don't learn anything from it. I don't benefit from it and it adds no joy to my life. It's an absolute utter waste! KPG or Cherf, has no power to mess with me because I don't respect anything she has to say.


I meant you don't need to take the kind of reality check KPG suggests. And you're right about how the shitstorm begins and ruins many a promising discussion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

We're going to have to do something in this country to stop kids (and others) from shooting each other. This teenager killed one other person and put 3 in the hospital with critical injuries before he killed himself. He was a freshman--a freshman, carrying a heavy duty pistol (the kind carried by law enforcement) who opened fire in a high school cafeteria. Yeah, I know, "guns don't kill people." It's an awful tragedy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I feel like singing.
Maid would you start off with one of your favorite Bob Dylan songs?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to change the subject for a moment. If you can get any Canadian News on TV (CBC, CTV, Global) please turn your tv's on. The funeral procession for the young soldier shot yesterday is approaching the 'highway of heroes' where our soldiers are carried when they have lost their lives protecting this country. Please note the bridges, highway edges etc. This happened when soldiers were killed in Afghanistan. It is very moving and worthwhile watching in my opinion. I am proud to come from this country always but especially now. I also wish to applaud the way the situation was handled yesterday, and how our Police Chiefs and Mayor of Ottawa, handled the press conference. Classy people.
> 
> here is the link to the Newspaper coverage with information about the Highway of Heroes. Please read it.
> 
> ...


I cannot get you TV stations but the link showed a series of stills from the procession. Very sad, his mother was so upset, which is understandable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm not sure, but I think Cherf was before my time??? But from her self introduction, I'd have to say, it sure does sound like kpg!


She was certainly before my time, and I think I got here before you. I was surprised at how almost-normal she sounded in her intro. I've never seen what she was like when she got going. But I've seen enough of her alter ego to guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She was certainly before my time, and I think I got here before you. I was surprised at how almost-normal she sounded in her intro. I've never seen what she was like when she got going. But I've seen enough of her alter ego to guess.


As Cherf, she came off as completely psychopathic. Not so different from KPG the alter ego.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> More lies!


Come on, Gerri, you can do better than that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> As Cherf, she came off as completely psychopathic. Picture a dog foaming at the mouth. Not so different from KPG the alter ego.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The numbers are a big bore also.


I guess to most people. Not to a number theorist.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Come on, Gerri, you can do better than that.


Let's see, galinipper, solowey. joey somma, Love the Lake, janeway,
KPG, yourself, CB. They come to mind right away.

Are you saying that they don't follow us around and bash us?
Take your blinders off, Geri. It's all here in black and beige for everyone to see.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> That's not quite accurate KFN.
> 
> What happens is we are minding our own business on D&P while over here the libs persist in bashing us, either individually or collectively. At some point one of us will finally come over to defend herself, or the group, and then the libs get really bent out of shape and that's when the stuff hits the fan.
> 
> ...


You're not being quite accurate either. Not a day goes by that someone from D&P doesn't go to wherever the liberals are, to stir the pot. And more often than not, the troops follow. I've no problem with opposing sides disagreeing on issues. But it never fails to turn into a shitstorm that lasts for days! And yes, BOTH sides partake!

Your accuracy suffers as well when you say that you almost never post anything about them on D&P and you ignore them when they come there. The only reason you rarely talk about them there, is because they rarely follow you around to harass you. And I've been witness to your NOT ignoring them when they do appear on D&P! I've also heard (the collective) you, bashing liberals and mocking their politics. Your statement, "We're not confrontational" is an absolute farce! SOME of you may be non confrontational, but that certainly does not apply to all in your group! All it takes is for one person calling another a liar, and it drags on for days! I'm saying, let it go! Just stop!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Where's Green?


I noticed she hasn't been around recently. She'd have loved this.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I meant you don't need to take the kind of reality check KPG suggests. And you're right about how the shitstorm begins and ruins many a promising discussion.


Agree!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You're not being quite accurate either. Not a day goes by that someone from D&P doesn't go to wherever the liberals are, to stir the pot. And more often than not, the troops follow. I've no problem with opposing sides disagreeing on issues. But it never fails to turn into a shitstorm that lasts for days! And yes, BOTH sides partake!
> 
> Your accuracy suffers as well when you say that you almost never post anything about them on D&P and you ignore them when they come there. The only reason you rarely talk about them there, is because they rarely follow you around to harass you. And I've been witness to your NOT ignoring them when they do appear on D&P! I've also heard (the collective) you, bashing liberals and mocking their politics. Your statement, "We're not confrontational" is an absolute farce! SOME of you may be non confrontational, but that certainly does not apply to all in your group! All it takes is for one person calling another a liar, and it drags on for days! I'm saying, let it go! Just stop!


KFN...you speak my thoughts exactly....if it was worth my time I would go to some of their profiles and post links to their bashing while on D&P.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> KFN...you speak my thoughts exactly....if it was worth my time I would go to some of their profiles and post links to their bashing while on D&P, but it just isn't worth my time.


I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


A stalker!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's not quite accurate KFN.
> 
> What happens is we are minding our own business on D&P while over here the libs persist in bashing us, either individually or collectively. At some point one of us will finally come over to defend herself, or the group, and then the libs get really bent out of shape and that's when the stuff hits the fan.
> 
> ...


That's not how it looks to me. We'll be discussing something like ISIS or vaccination or Ebola, and joeysomma will appear and post a cut-and-paste job purporting to show how same-sex marriage is ruining the country. This is a change of topic and an annoyance, and if she's going to be annoying, I'm going to tell her where to go.

Peace for a page or two, and CB comes and posts entire encyclopedia articles to prove that she knows where to find more biblical information than anyone else. Another change of topic, and someone goes off on that. Then, of course, KPG pops in to tell us that we can't possibly understand the Bible and to insult us. Of course we end up complaining about her - the only thing she ever says here is Liar or Stupid or one of her other insults (one of which apparently is "Lisa" ).

If she spoke to you the way she speaks to us, I don't think you'd be so protective of her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have seen the term "lib" used by them with disdain.
I have posted a few times, but it is a favorite of mine.



What did liberals do that was so offensive to the Republican party? I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote. Liberals created Social Security and lifted millions of elderly people out of poverty. Liberals ended segregation. Liberals passed the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act. Liberals created Medicare. Liberals passed the Clean Air Act, the Clean Water Act. What did conservatives do? They opposed them on every one of those things ­ every one. So when you try to hurl that label at my feet, 'Liberal,' as if it were something to be ashamed of, something dirty, something to run away from, it won't work, Senator. Because I will pick up that label and I will wear it as a badge of honor."
 Lawrence O'Donnell Jr.- The West Wing


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> We're going to have to do something in this country to stop kids (and others) from shooting each other. This teenager killed one other person and put 3 in the hospital with critical injuries before he killed himself. He was a freshman--a freshman, carrying a heavy duty pistol (the kind carried by law enforcement) who opened fire in a high school cafeteria. Yeah, I know, "guns don't kill people." It's an awful tragedy.


IMO, it's just a symptom of the beginning of the collapse of society. People in general, have become only concerned with themselves. Our values have changed. People are more interested in getting their mcmansions and their fancy cars. Or they're more interested in carnal pleasures. Everyone has to have a smart phone and a big screen TV with 100s of channels. IMO, the breakdown of the family is the root of the problem. Parents today, are actually encouraged to do what's best for themselves vs putting their kids first. They value THINGS rather than people. Kids are given whatever they ask for, just to shut them up. Our kids are empty! Nothing holds any value for them. Everything (including themselves) is disposable! The quest for bigger and better has left us empty! While we have everything, we have nothing!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


I agree! It's pretty obsessive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Feed your babies onions
> so you can find them in the garden
> When it's dark
> Feed your babies onions
> ...


This fits perfectly with my life today. I've been moving from kitchen to office, from stove to computer. In the kitchen, the radio is playing Bach's Well-tempered Clavier; on the computer there's Cherf pushing her weight around. Each change of venue makes my head spin. Feeding my onions babi....I really did almost say that. Feeding my babies onions is a good transition between the sublime and the ridiculous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> IMO, it's just a symptom of the beginning of the collapse of society. People in general, have become only concerned with themselves. Our values have changed. People are more interested in getting their mcmansions and their fancy cars. Or they're more interested in carnal pleasures. Everyone has to have a smart phone and a big screen TV with 100s of channels. IMO, the breakdown of the family is the root of the problem. Parents today, are actually encouraged to do what's best for themselves vs putting their kids first. They value THINGS rather than people. Kids are given whatever they ask for, just to shut them up. Our kids are empty! Nothing holds any value for them. Everything (including themselves) is disposable! The quest for bigger and better has left us empty! While we have everything, we have nothing!


Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them. 
I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> We're going to have to do something in this country to stop kids (and others) from shooting each other. This teenager killed one other person and put 3 in the hospital with critical injuries before he killed himself. He was a freshman--a freshman, carrying a heavy duty pistol (the kind carried by law enforcement) who opened fire in a high school cafeteria. Yeah, I know, "guns don't kill people." It's an awful tragedy.


Another one? Will they ever see that there are too many guns in this country?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's not how it looks to me. We'll be discussing something like ISIS or vaccination or Ebola, and joeysomma will appear and post a cut-and-paste job purporting to show how same-sex marriage is ruining the country. This is a change of topic and an annoyance, and if she's going to be annoying, I'm going to tell her where to go.
> 
> Peace for a page or two, and CB comes and posts entire encyclopedia articles to prove that she knows where to find more biblical information than anyone else. Another change of topic, and someone goes off on that. Then, of course, KPG pops in to tell us that we can't possibly understand the Bible and to insult us. Of course we end up complaining about her - the only thing she ever says here is Liar or Stupid or one of her other insults (one of which apparently is "Lisa" ).
> 
> If she spoke to you the way she speaks to us, I don't think you'd be so protective of her.


I agree! BUT, I think if either side would ignore the other, it would stop. Both sides feed off each other. All it would take is for one side to truly ignore.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
> We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
> A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them.
> I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


I have 9 grandchildren ranging from 4 to 20, and I tell each of my 3 children, that on a bet I would not raise children in todays world!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


A psychopath. And what a big load of dirt it was! She lies more than that whenever she says she has a perfect memory.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have seen the term "lib" used by them with disdain.
> I have posted a few times, but it is a favorite of mine.
> 
> What did liberals do that was so offensive to the Republican party? I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote. Liberals created Social Security and lifted millions of elderly people out of poverty. Liberals ended segregation. Liberals passed the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act. Liberals created Medicare. Liberals passed the Clean Air Act, the Clean Water Act. What did conservatives do? They opposed them on every one of those things ­ every one. So when you try to hurl that label at my feet, 'Liberal,' as if it were something to be ashamed of, something dirty, something to run away from, it won't work, Senator. Because I will pick up that label and I will wear it as a badge of honor."
>  Lawrence O'Donnell Jr.- The West Wing


When I've used the term "libs", I've meant no disdain.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I have 9 grandchildren ranging from 4 to 20, and I tell each of my 3 children, that on a bet I would not raise children in todays world!!!


It seems as though they have no form of human contact today. Everything is through the internet, i phones and tablets, and video games. 
Some of these video games that irresponsible parents buy their kids are so violent and graphic. No wonder we have kids killing other kids. They think it's ok.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have seen the term "lib" used by them with disdain.
> I have posted a few times, but it is a favorite of mine.
> 
> What did liberals do that was so offensive to the Republican party? I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote. Liberals created Social Security and lifted millions of elderly people out of poverty. Liberals ended segregation. Liberals passed the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act. Liberals created Medicare. Liberals passed the Clean Air Act, the Clean Water Act. What did conservatives do? They opposed them on every one of those things ­ every one. So when you try to hurl that label at my feet, 'Liberal,' as if it were something to be ashamed of, something dirty, something to run away from, it won't work, Senator. Because I will pick up that label and I will wear it as a badge of honor."
>  Lawrence O'Donnell Jr.- The West Wing


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems as though they have no form of human contact today. Everything is through the internet, i phones and tablets, and video games.
> Some of these video games that irresponsible parents buy their kids are so violent and graphic. No wonder we have kids killing other kids. They think it's ok.


I agree. I remember when mine were little, if they got on my nerves I could send them out the door to play and they were safe. I don't let my grandchildren out of my sight nor do their parents, not a fun way to live for the kids.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems as though they have no form of human contact today. Everything is through the internet, i phones and tablets, and video games.
> Some of these video games that irresponsible parents buy their kids are so violent and graphic. No wonder we have kids killing other kids. They think it's ok.


I'd say that these kids know these acts are wrong, but they're inspired by the violent video games. In the recent event, the kid committed suicide rather than face the consequences of his actions. He knew what he'd done was very wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
> We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
> A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them.
> I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems as though they have no form of human contact today. Everything is through the internet, i phones and tablets, and video games.
> Some of these video games that irresponsible parents buy their kids are so violent and graphic. No wonder we have kids killing other kids. They think it's ok.


I watch the vicious game of football every weekend, and I haven't killed anyone---yet.
We don't keep guns in the house, either.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> When I've used the term "libs", I've meant no disdain.


I didn't mean you, KFN. The others who troll us do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I watch the vicious game of football every weekend, and I haven't killed anyone---yet.


LOL. Where are you hitting them, Al?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL. Where are you hitting them, Al?


Vicariously.
Are you familiar with that body part?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Vicariously.
> Are you familiar with that body part?


Oh!     :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Some good news. Australian doctors are able to transplant non-beating hearts via a new technique. Before, the heart had to be transplanted much sooner, which caused all manner of logistical difficulties:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-24/new-heart-transplant-technique-is-a-paradigm-shift/5838536


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
> We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
> A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them.
> I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


You should have been at my daughter's house on Wednesday. It was the youngest boy's 14th birthday. They live opposite a park and dad had arranged some entertainment in the park. There were over a dozen boys and nearly as many dads. They were sliding down the slope in the park on blocks of ice and having a whale of a time. There are always kids playing in the park and more in the park down the road. My daughter said it was an American thing to slide down a slope on a block of ice, but I have never heard of it. It is common over there to freeze your butt of having fun this way. She had a whole pile of wet towels and clothes to wash the next day. My street has kids playing with go karts made from an old office chair and wheels borrowed from the wheelie bin to kids kicking footballs to each other. Always kids roaming around somewhere.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Another one? Will they ever see that there are too many guns in this country?


I hate guns. I do not want to read about more fatalities.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I hate guns. I do not want to read about more fatalities.


Watching Bill Shorten reading passages from the bible. Today Christians, Muslims, Jews and other denominations are celebrating their shared beliefs here in Australia. ABC news.

Can't find a link to the story. I mosque in each state will open it's doors to the general public.

This is a great thing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Some good news. Australian doctors are able to transplant non-beating hearts via a new technique. Before, the heart had to be transplanted much sooner, which caused all manner of logistical difficulties:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-24/new-heart-transplant-technique-is-a-paradigm-shift/5838536


Yes I saw that on last night's news. Wonderful progress.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes I saw that on last night's news. Wonderful progress.


This is also very positive Eve:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-25/interprofessional-learning-showing-positive-outcomes/5839890


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You should have been at my daughter's house on Wednesday. It was the youngest boy's 14th birthday. They live opposite a park and dad had arranged some entertainment in the park. There were over a dozen boys and nearly as many dads. They were sliding down the slope in the park on blocks of ice and having a whale of a time. There are always kids playing in the park and more in the park down the road. My daughter said it was an American thing to slide down a slope on a block of ice, but I have never heard of it. It is common over there to freeze your butt of having fun this way. She had a whole pile of wet towels and clothes to wash the next day. My street has kids playing with go karts made from an old office chair and wheels borrowed from the wheelie bin to kids kicking footballs to each other. Always kids roaming around somewhere.


That is a sight that I would love to see, Eve.!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Bill Shorten is now discussing his firm stance in support of same sex marriages. He states he "believes our current law excludes some individuals and couples in loving relationships."

Bill Shorten is the Leader of the Labor Party. He is the Leader of the Opposition.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You will love this Wombat!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Watching Bill Shorten reading passages from the bible. Today Christians, Muslims, Jews and other denominations are celebrating their shared beliefs here in Australia. ABC news.
> 
> Can't find a link to the story. I mosque in each state will open it's doors to the general public.
> 
> This is a great thing.


I can find a link,

News in 90 Seconds - Abc

www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-25/news-in-90-seconds/5841172

1 hour ago -

Mosques across the country will open their doors to the general public today as part of a national day of unity, organised by faith leaders. The mosque open day is the first of its kind, and allows non-Muslims to enter the mosque and take a tour. At least one mosque in each state will be open to the public, including Lakemba mosque in Sydneys west.

but that is all.

About ten years ago the Mosque in one of our northern suburbs opened its doors one Saturday and invited the general public to a shared meal prepared by the younger members of the Mosque. They had a steady stream of visitors all day.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You will love this Wombat!


So apt!

I believe that groups coming together to support each other should occur regularly, making such events public, well advertised etc., It's what the world needs right now - the focus to be shifted from pestilence and disease to solidarity, support and even a bit of love?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I can find a link,
> 
> News in 90 Seconds - Abc
> 
> ...


Lots of other activities are planned also. Wonder why we're only hearing about this now? I listen to and read the news constantly when at home, knitting!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is also very positive Eve:
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-25/interprofessional-learning-showing-positive-outcomes/5839890


Thanks. That was an interesting link. I have emailed it to my daughter. She teaches enrolled nursing at TAFE here in Perth, she is a senior lecturer and clinical instructor. She has written a text book on nursing education and has just updated it. She receives royalty payments from the book as it is used widely in nursing education institutions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So apt!
> 
> I believe that groups coming together to support each other should occur regularly, making such events public, well advertised etc., It's what the world needs right now - the focus to be shifted from pestilence and disease to solidarity, support and even a bit of love?


My son's best friend is gay. His friend will be marrying his soul mate on the 30th of this month. My son is an ordained minister on the side and will be performing the ceremony. I think that's pretty cool!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks. That was an interesting link. I have emailed it to my daughter. She teaches enrolled nursing at TAFE here in Perth, she is a senior lecturer and clinical instructor. She has written a text book on nursing education and has just updated it. She receives royalty payments from the book as it is used widely in nursing education institutions.


That is very impressive! Could you PM me the name of the text? I'd be very interested in having a look at it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My son's best friend is gay. His friend will be marrying his soul mate on the 30th of this month. My son is an ordained minister on the side and will be performing the ceremony. I think that's pretty cool!


That is just beautiful. Brought tears to my eyes. How wonderful! :-D

You must be so proud Bratty.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lots of other activities are planned also. Wonder why we're only hearing about this now? I listen to and read the news constantly when at home, knitting!


A little more news is being posted, a few links.

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/australian-mosques-open-doors-to-non-muslims-on-national-day-of-unity-2014-10

http://muslimvillage.com/2014/10/09/58446/australia-first-mosque-open-day-seeks-to-address-prejudices/

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/newslocal/south-west/discover-the-secrets-of-cabramatta-mosque-on-saturday-as-community-leaders-open-their-doors/story-fngr8hxh-1227093790952


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You will love this Wombat!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is very impressive! Could you PM me the name of the text? I'd be very interested in having a look at it.


I have sent you a PM with the details. I should have a copy somewhere on my bookshelves.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is just beautiful. Brought tears to my eyes. How wonderful! :-D
> 
> You must be so proud Bratty.


I am, Wombat. Those 2 go back to the 3rd grade. His friend's mate is very nice and has a wonderful sense of humor. I watched his friend trying to "pray away the gay" for years. Finally he just accepted who he was and is now so happy. 
I am proud of my son for sticking with his best friend through all the years and accepting him for who he really is.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> A little more news is being posted, a few links.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/australian-mosques-open-doors-to-non-muslims-on-national-day-of-unity-2014-10
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Really interesting and very positive.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She's a very clever Brat!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am, Wombat. Those 2 go back to the 3rd grade. His friend's mate is very nice and has a wonderful sense of humor. I watched his friend trying to "pray away the gay" for years. Finally he just accepted who he was and is now so happy.
> I am proud of my son for sticking with his best friend through all the years and accepting him for who he really is.


It's heart warming to witness such loyalty and love. It's a rare value but when I'm made aware of it or whenever it's touched my life in the past, it nourishes the sole. It really does.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What were the names of these famous liberals?


What??? You are completely exasperating. Go look them up! And please do not change any of my posts .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's heart warming to witness such loyalty and love. It's a rare value but when I'm made aware of it or whenever it's touched my life in the past, it nourishes the sole. It really does.


Yes it does, Wombat.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What??? You are completely exasperating. Go look them up! And please do not change any of my posts .


Nevermind, deleted my post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> She doesn't have time to look them up, she spends all her time pasting and copying 20 year old articles about abortion.


This is what she does. She has no ground to argue on, so she tries to create one by challenging posts without knowing the answers herself. Good grief!
She's supposed to be a teacher.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Just came across this horrifying story:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/25/08/38/Manhunt-underway-for-police-shooter-in-US


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is what she does. She has no ground to argue on, so she tries to create one by challenging posts without knowing the answers herself. Good grief!
> She's supposed to be a teacher.


LOL, you responded before I deleted my comment!!! Just crossed my mind that I didn't want to contribute to her silly games!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just came across this horrifying story:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/25/08/38/Manhunt-underway-for-police-shooter-in-US


Wow! I can't believe that people in this country say that we don't have a gun problem. I am tempted to move to a country where guns are banned.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


FYI...there are other ways to find posts than to go one by one through 10,000 of them...doncha know? Guess not!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Knitanon. That information is way past due. Thanks.


Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.

By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


Someone who is lonely, afraid and has far too much time on their hands.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> FYI...there are other ways to find posts than to go one by one through 10,000 of them...doncha know? Guess not!


At this point, I really don't care, Geri. 
Stirring the pot again?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.
> 
> By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.
> 
> By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


I don't know, SQ. I don't know Lisa very well. But I think she is very funny at times.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


Nothing is private on this site Wombat. Not even your "Private Messages".
Some people have ways of getting private info that the rest of us can't.
Makes you wonder. Of course there are people like Cheryl/Cherf/KPG who take screen shots of posts and saves them for God only knows what.
It's still creepy to me that she would do all that research into old posts. Unfortunateyl for her, the end result was her being exposed for the troll, liar and stalker she is and other info as well.
That's Karma for you. It will always come back to bite you on the arse.
I really hope that knitanon is right. Maybe she will leave the board for good.
I say good riddance to stinky trash.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


Just saw a pic of the sinking Library in your city. Amazing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nothing is private on this site Wombat. Not even your "Private Messages".
> Some people have ways of getting private info that the rest of us can't.
> Makes you wonder.


Lisa got into mine. So take heed to the Brat's warning. She made it sound easy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Lisa got into mine. So take heed to the Brat's warning. She made it sound easy.


I guess she did. I have no reason to look IP's so I have never learned how to do it. But I am married to a very handsome geek who can do all of that for me if I need it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Just saw a pic of the sinking Library in your city. Amazing.


Very cool, eh? It is amazing and a great idea. You would love Melbourne sloth, no where near as dynamic as New York but it has an ambience that sets it apart. Ah, my beautiful Melbourne, She's one of the best!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Very cool, eh? It is amazing and a great idea. You would love Melbourne sloth, no where near as dynamic as New York but it has an ambience that sets it apart. Ah, my beautiful Melbourne, She's one of the best!


Here's a pic.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bratty, sometimes the best thing we can do is lift up our voices and sing. Right now I have freedom on my mind and I have to go with Dylan's "Chimes Of Freedom" However you conceive of it, let freedom ring.

"Far between sundown's finish an' midnight's broken toll
We ducked inside the doorway, thunder crashing
As majestic bells of bolts struck shadows in the sounds
Seeming to be the chimes of freedom flashing
Flashing for the warriors whose strength is not to fight
Flashing for the refugees on the unarmed road of flight
An' for each an' ev'ry underdog soldier in the night
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

In the city's melted furnace, unexpectedly we watched
With faces hidden as the walls were tightening
As the echo of the wedding bells before the blowin' rain
Dissolved into the bells of the lightning
Tolling for the rebel, tolling for the rake
Tolling for the luckless, the abandoned an' forsaked
Tolling for the outcast, burnin' constantly at stake
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Through the mad mystic hammering of the wild ripping hail
The sky cracked its poems in naked wonder
That the clinging of the church bells blew far into the breeze
Leaving only bells of lightning and its thunder
Striking for the gentle, striking for the kind
Striking for the guardians and protectors of the mind
An' the poet an the painter far behind his rightful time
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

In the wild cathedral evening the rain unraveled tales
For the disrobed faceless forms of no position
Tolling for the tongues with no place to bring their thoughts
All down in taken-for granted situations
Tolling for the deaf an' blind, tolling for the mute
For the mistreated, mateless mother, the mistitled prostitute
For the misdemeanor outlaw, chased an' cheated by pursuit
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Even though a clouds's white curtain in a far-off corner flashed
An' the hypnotic splattered mist was slowly lifting
Electric light still struck like arrows, fired but for the ones
Condemned to drift or else be kept from drifting
Tolling for the searching ones, on their speechless, seeking trail
For the lonesome-hearted lovers with too personal a tale
An' for each unharmfull, gentle soul misplaced inside a jail
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Starry-eyed an' laughing as I recall when we were caught
Trapped by no track of hours for they hanged suspended
As we listened one last time an' we watched with one last look
Spellbound an' swallowed 'til the tolling ended
Tolling for the aching whose wounds cannot be nursed
For the countless confused, accused, misused, strung-out ones an' worse
An' for every hung-up person in the whole wide universe
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing."


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I guess she did. I have no reason to look IP's so I have never learned how to do it. But I am married to a very handsome geek who can do all of that for me if I need it.


You just google 'look up IP address' and there's a site/s set up specifically to assist:

http://www.iplocation.net/


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Another duplicate post I'm going to let stand. 

Bratty, sometimes the best thing we can do is lift up our voices and sing. Right now I have freedom on my mind and I have to go with Dylan's "Chimes Of Freedom" However you conceive of it, let freedom ring.

"Far between sundown's finish an' midnight's broken toll
We ducked inside the doorway, thunder crashing
As majestic bells of bolts struck shadows in the sounds
Seeming to be the chimes of freedom flashing
Flashing for the warriors whose strength is not to fight
Flashing for the refugees on the unarmed road of flight
An' for each an' ev'ry underdog soldier in the night
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

In the city's melted furnace, unexpectedly we watched
With faces hidden as the walls were tightening
As the echo of the wedding bells before the blowin' rain
Dissolved into the bells of the lightning
Tolling for the rebel, tolling for the rake
Tolling for the luckless, the abandoned an' forsaked
Tolling for the outcast, burnin' constantly at stake
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Through the mad mystic hammering of the wild ripping hail
The sky cracked its poems in naked wonder
That the clinging of the church bells blew far into the breeze
Leaving only bells of lightning and its thunder
Striking for the gentle, striking for the kind
Striking for the guardians and protectors of the mind
An' the poet an the painter far behind his rightful time
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

In the wild cathedral evening the rain unraveled tales
For the disrobed faceless forms of no position
Tolling for the tongues with no place to bring their thoughts
All down in taken-for granted situations
Tolling for the deaf an' blind, tolling for the mute
For the mistreated, mateless mother, the mistitled prostitute
For the misdemeanor outlaw, chased an' cheated by pursuit
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Even though a clouds's white curtain in a far-off corner flashed
An' the hypnotic splattered mist was slowly lifting
Electric light still struck like arrows, fired but for the ones
Condemned to drift or else be kept from drifting
Tolling for the searching ones, on their speechless, seeking trail
For the lonesome-hearted lovers with too personal a tale
An' for each unharmfull, gentle soul misplaced inside a jail
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.

Starry-eyed an' laughing as I recall when we were caught
Trapped by no track of hours for they hanged suspended
As we listened one last time an' we watched with one last look
Spellbound an' swallowed 'til the tolling ended
Tolling for the aching whose wounds cannot be nursed
For the countless confused, accused, misused, strung-out ones an' worse
An' for every hung-up person in the whole wide universe
An' we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Bratty, sometimes the best thing we can do is lift up our voices and sing. Right now I have freedom of all kinds on my mind and I have to go with Dylan's "Chimes Of Freedom" However you conceive of it, let freedom ring.
> 
> "Far between sundown's finish an' midnight's broken toll
> We ducked inside the doorway, thunder crashing
> ...


Thanks, Maid! Love it. Just listened to it on You Tube.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow! I can't believe that people in this country say that we don't have a gun problem. I am tempted to move to a country where guns are banned.


BrattyPatty
as I said before, I fear guns much more than Ebola.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> as I said before, I fear guns much more than Ebola.


I have to join you there, Huck. Kids killing kids. Heart breaking


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
> We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
> A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them.
> I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


BrattyPatty
we had everything we needed, love, attention, supervision, good education, a job to look forward to and forever over us hovering parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, neighbors and even total strangers. We had no money to buy toys, we invented them and when they broke, we learned to fix them and they were handed down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> we had everything we needed, love, attention, supervision, good education, a job to look forward to and forever over us hovering parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, neighbors and even total strangers. We had no money to buy toys, we invented them and when they broke, we learned to fix them and they were handed down.


Those were the good old days, Huck! We really did have it good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


BrattyPatty
in short: some psycho nut cake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> in short: some psycho nut cake.


I should have called Nurse Ingried back to give her drugs. 
She got slapped pretty hard today. Not that she didn't have it coming.
Adulations to knitanon!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You should have been at my daughter's house on Wednesday. It was the youngest boy's 14th birthday. They live opposite a park and dad had arranged some entertainment in the park. There were over a dozen boys and nearly as many dads. They were sliding down the slope in the park on blocks of ice and having a whale of a time. There are always kids playing in the park and more in the park down the road. My daughter said it was an American thing to slide down a slope on a block of ice, but I have never heard of it. It is common over there to freeze your butt of having fun this way. She had a whole pile of wet towels and clothes to wash the next day. My street has kids playing with go karts made from an old office chair and wheels borrowed from the wheelie bin to kids kicking footballs to each other. Always kids roaming around somewhere.


When I was a kid (in the 1950s) our parents sent us out to play and the first thing we did was disappear from the sight of as many adults as possible. We had a creek to play in with culverts to bravely navigate. We had vacant lots. We had a big concrete slide in one park that specifically warned, on a big sign, not to use waxed paper on the slide. But we did. Got that slide slicked up as soon as the sun shined on it and sped on down. We were strictly and frequently warned never to go near strangers or take candy or car rides from them. We took that seriously because, I believe, we wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed anyway.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those were the good old days, Huck! We really did have it good.


BrattyPatty
we were guarded, guided, encouraged and if words did not do it, some punishments did. Punishment in my family was creative and constructive. Often we had to write about the bad we did and were checked on spelling. Polishing shoes we became experts in. Whatever we liked to do least, we were punished with and how that kitchen floor always sparkled and the Stove and Oven were spotless. We also got so good in ironing. particularly Dad's shirts, they could not have even the slightest crease anywhere. Have to admit, I am not that good with it any longer or I just do not care that much about it now. And while we did it, we actually sang Songs our Mom taught us. Oh that heavenly voice she had, like a Nightingale.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> When I've used the term "libs", I've meant no disdain.


It shows. You're one of the few who just uses the word without meaning to insult.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid (in the 1950s) our parents sent us out to play and the first thing we did was disappear from the sight of as many adults as possible. We had a creek to play in with culverts to bravely navigate. We had vacant lots. We had a big concrete slide in one park that specifically warned, on a big sign, not to use waxed paper on the slide. But we did. Got that slide slicked up as soon as the sun shined on it and sped on down. We were strictly and frequently warned never to go near strangers or take candy or car rides from them. We took that seriously because, I believe, we wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed anyway.


MaidInBedlam
we also made cars for soapbox derbies, went through the neighborhood to collect wood and wheels and had tons of fun even when we lost badly. Made our own skies and let every kid who was too young to do that, use them. We knew no Bullies or boredom. We were all buddies regardless of age and sex and we shared happily. I am trying hard to teach our neighbor Kids some old time games and what fun we have doing that, is immeasurable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid (in the 1950s) our parents sent us out to play and the first thing we did was disappear from the sight of as many adults as possible. We had a creek to play in with culverts to bravely navigate. We had vacant lots. We had a big concrete slide in one park that specifically warned, on a big sign, not to use waxed paper on the slide. But we did. Got that slide slicked up as soon as the sun shined on it and sped on down. We were strictly and frequently warned never to go near strangers or take candy or car rides from them. We took that seriously because, I believe, we wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed anyway.


I wish kids could experience that today. They might actually enjoy it. As I walk the mall I see teens all with cell phones texting oblivious to what or who they are walking in to. And if they are in a group, they are still texting.
They don't even talk to each other.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I should have called Nurse Ingried back to give her drugs.
> She got slapped pretty hard today. Not that she didn't have it coming.
> Adulations to knitanon!!


BrattyPatty
have you heard from Ingried lately? I miss her. She sure kept KPG/Cherf etc. etc. etc. etc. on her toes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is just beautiful. Brought tears to my eyes. How wonderful! :-D
> 
> You must be so proud Bratty.


One of the main reasons I support same-sex marriage, is that it creates more people who feel they are legitimate members of society. The more people who feel that way live that way and give us all a more stable society. Not to mention one where romance has greater value.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> have you heard from Ingried lately? I miss her. She sure kept KPG/Cherf etc. etc. etc. etc. on her toes.


I had an email from her a couple of weeks ago. She is doing good!
She is getting her house redecorated right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


About what? We all have IP#s, and plenty of websites keep track of them. What are we vulnerable about? Whatever info you can get from IP#s you can get in other ways. When Cherf announced my real name, I'm sure she didn't use my IP#, but she figured it out from things I'd said over a couple of years.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know, SQ. I don't know Lisa very well. But I think she is very funny at times.


She is. And she's also very loyal to her friends.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Lisa got into mine. So take heed to the Brat's warning. She made it sound easy.


How do you know it was Lisa?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's not how it looks to me. We'll be discussing something like ISIS or vaccination or Ebola, and joeysomma will appear and post a cut-and-paste job purporting to show how same-sex marriage is ruining the country. This is a change of topic and an annoyance, and if she's going to be annoying, I'm going to tell her where to go.
> 
> Peace for a page or two, and CB comes and posts entire encyclopedia articles to prove that she knows where to find more biblical information than anyone else. Another change of topic, and someone goes off on that. Then, of course, KPG pops in to tell us that we can't possibly understand the Bible and to insult us. Of course we end up complaining about her - the only thing she ever says here is Liar or Stupid or one of her other insults (one of which apparently is "Lisa" ).
> 
> If she spoke to you the way she speaks to us, I don't think you'd be so protective of her.


You all never own the part you each play in all of this. You always portray yourselves as the innocent ones, the polite ones...the ones who were just minding their own business.

I notice you had a lot of fun taking Yarnie apart yesterday. Post after post, page after page, you had a ball with it. You even took it to another thread!

But you're above it all, right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Here's a pic.


I would love Australia because I love animals and funny ones the most.

But I don't think I could sit in the plane for so long and transferring planes seems very stressful.

I am home now and don't plan to travel for awhile even tho I need a vacation after this past week.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree! BUT, I think if either side would ignore the other, it would stop. Both sides feed off each other. All it would take is for one side to truly ignore.


You don't ignore it if anyone hurts your feelings, you admit that you react. How do you not react? I would be interested in knowing. I think it is fine to say what we should do but I think they have it made . We stay away from their thread and they bounce every where we go. I think we should go back to LOLL and if they come in , we can go there! simple.

It is hard not to react when someone calls you a liar or a manipulator, or stupid, etc. You get up tight if someone doesn't treat you nicely -- we all do . we all have feelings. They find a weak spot and they twist it and turn it. We answer the same way. It is sad.

You ever read their thread and they are so proud of how wonderful they are and they lie to each other about what goes on here, what we say. They all laugh and agree. It is so frustrating and they know it. I don't go there much, spent the evening there yesterday not going back. And Bonnie is a voice in the wilderness who can accept us all . I wish I was as calm, cool and collected as she is. She is a good friend of mine and always will be . We don't try to change each other.

Neb. It is impossible to take constant insults and not reply, at least for me. It is even harder to read drivel that is told as truth and even they know it down deep. Or they have brainwashed themselves.

I am so glad that I know she is Cherf -- I always wondered if she was. We have a history -- I wonder if she is also Sharky too.

If we don't start to post at LOLL I think I am going to pull back for a bit. I have thought about what is going on and I wonder why we are accepting them raiding us all the time and they are sitting there discussing us as if we were evil, and I am sure that word has been used. Oh well. I have been trying to figure out a new phone with all the bells and whistles. no instructions they just figure everyone in the world knows how to use them. My grand daughter knows more than I do and we have the same phone. I am going to talk her into coming and showing me some stuff. She is l0

Her dad 'showed ' me today and it was a steady hour that he showed me but I never handled the phone. I forget everything I heard. somehow we locked all my contacts - and do you think I can unlock them??? grrrr.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How do you know it was Lisa?


She said she was Lisa. I fail to see any sense of humor. She tormented me when I was feeling very low earlier this week.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You all never own the part you each play in all of this. You always portray yourselves as the innocent ones, the polite ones...the ones who were just minding their own business.
> 
> I notice you had a lot of fun taking Yarnie apart yesterday. Post after post, page after page, you had a ball with it. You even took it to another thread!
> 
> But you're above it all, right?


Hi Gers,

Instead of scolding us, it might be better to check up on Yarnie and see what was going on last night with her, especially if she lives alone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Gers,
> 
> Instead of scolding us, it might be better to check up on Yarnie and see what was going on last night with her, especially if she lives alone.


What happened with Yarnie?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You don't ignore it if anyone hurts your feelings, you admit that you react. How do you not react? I would be interested in knowing. I think it is fine to say what we should do but I think they have it made . We stay away from their thread and they bounce every where we go. I think we should go back to LOLL and if they come in , we can go there! simple.
> 
> It is hard not to react when someone calls you a liar or a manipulator, or stupid, etc. You get up tight if someone doesn't treat you nicely -- we all do . we all have feelings. They find a weak spot and they twist it and turn it. We answer the same way. It is sad.
> 
> ...


Yes, she was Sharky.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shirley, we have been posting in LOLL again. It's good just to have the relaxed talks and fun in there.
KFN is welcome to join us if she likes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What happened with Yarnie?


She wrote a totally unintelligible post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You all never own the part you each play in all of this. You always portray yourselves as the innocent ones, the polite ones...the ones who were just minding their own business.
> 
> I notice you had a lot of fun taking Yarnie apart yesterday. Post after post, page after page, you had a ball with it. You even took it to another thread!
> But you're above it all, right?


I own what I said about Yarnie's especially garbled post. I'll bet she doesn't speak like that and could make a little attempt to write better if she wanted to. I wasn't polite and I don't care. I wasn't making fun of her. I was criticizing her for seeming to be too lazy or just too plain stupid to bother to write so others can understand her. If what she has to say is so bloody important to her she should make the effort to write so she can be easily understood or shut up. Maybe one of you who gives a flying patootie about her could write her posts for her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> She wrote a totally unintelligible post.


Oh! I thought that was Love the Lakes unintelligible post you were referring to


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You all never own the part you each play in all of this. You always portray yourselves as the innocent ones, the polite ones...the ones who were just minding their own business.
> 
> I notice you had a lot of fun taking Yarnie apart yesterday. Post after post, page after page, you had a ball with it. You even took it to another thread!
> 
> But you're above it all, right?


Took Yarnie apart? No, we took _one message_ of hers apart, because it was incomprehensible. And I took it to another thread from the start because though I wanted to ask about it, I saw no need to embarrass her. She has actually done just as bad to me, calling me strange names, insisting I must be someone else. And I've seen those screeds she sometimes posts on D&P that go on and on, making fun of others, and everyone tells her how funny she is.

I know when I've been nasty or insulting, but apparently you don't know that about yourselves - any of you. One of you has called me abusive because after one of her insults, I answered her in kind. I wouldn't have written to her at all if she hadn't opened the way, but then to accuse me of abuse? Really?

In fact, she went so far as to bring that up on the Domestic Violence thread I once started, where a lot of women were opening up about the horrible things that had happened to them in their own homes. She waited for about 30+ pages, until one person asked where our friends on the right were or were they uninterested in such a dull topic. Then she waded in to tell these women - who'd been beaten, whose lives had been threatened, whose children had been taken away, whose daughters had been killed --- she chose that time and place to announce to them that I was abusive.

And I never even took her lunch money.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh! I thought that was Love the Lakes unintelligible post you were referring to


Yarnie achieved a far higher degree of unintelligibility than LTL ever could.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You all never own the part you each play in all of this. You always portray yourselves as the innocent ones, the polite ones...the ones who were just minding their own business.
> 
> I notice you had a lot of fun taking Yarnie apart yesterday. Post after post, page after page, you had a ball with it. You even took it to another thread!
> 
> But you're above it all, right?


And you are just dripping with innocence, right? Do you own any of the nasty things you have said to us? I doubt it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You don't ignore it if anyone hurts your feelings, you admit that you react. How do you not react? I would be interested in knowing. I think it is fine to say what we should do but I think they have it made . We stay away from their thread and they bounce every where we go. I think we should go back to LOLL and if they come in , we can go there! simple.
> 
> It is hard not to react when someone calls you a liar or a manipulator, or stupid, etc. You get up tight if someone doesn't treat you nicely -- we all do . we all have feelings. They find a weak spot and they twist it and turn it. We answer the same way. It is sad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for speaking up this way. BTW, we've been posting on LOLL recently, today in fact. So come on over and keep us going.

I can't help you with your phone. You have exactly whom you need for that: a 10-year-old.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie achieved a far higher degree of unintelligibility than LTL ever could.


I think LTL took the trophy the other day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think LTL took the trophy the other day.


Nope I awarded the "Lewis Carroll, Edmund Lear medal" to Yarnie. I am still thinking about "White Plains". It was a perfect post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nope I awarded the "Lewis Carroll, Edmund Lear medal" to Yarnie. I am still thinking about "White Plains". It was a perfect post.


I'm confused now.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you are just dripping with innocence, right? Do you own any of the nasty things you have said to us? I doubt it.


Oh, look who's signed on to view this thread!!

Does this IP look familiar?
















<<< screenshot at 11:11 est








<<< screenshot at 11:16 est

What a Koinkidink!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I see that Cheryl, Cherf/KPG signed and is checking this thread out.

I shall have her mooned.
Oh, isn't that her on the right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that Cheryl, Cherf/KPG signed and is checking this thread out.
> 
> I shall have her mooned.
> Oh, isn't that her on the right?


What a Brat! She makes me laugh. Are you a grandma? Are you an outrageous grandma? I hope so!!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Took Yarnie apart? No, we took _one message_ of hers apart, because it was incomprehensible. And I took it to another thread from the start because though I wanted to ask about it, I saw no need to embarrass her. She has actually done just as bad to me, calling me strange names, insisting I must be someone else. And I've seen those screeds she sometimes posts on D&P that go on and on, making fun of others, and everyone tells her how funny she is.
> 
> I know when I've been nasty or insulting, but apparently you don't know that about yourselves - any of you. One of you has called me abusive because after one of her insults, I answered her in kind. I wouldn't have written to her at all if she hadn't opened the way, but then to accuse me of abuse? Really?
> 
> ...


I have never denied that I am capable of being snarky, and when I am, I do believe that it is quite obvious. I also admit that I enjoy it and I'm usually having a very good time at it...dimples in evidence!

How about yourself?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I see that Cheryl, Cherf/KPG signed and is checking this thread out.
> 
> I shall have her mooned.
> Oh, isn't that her on the right?


And Gerslay can't get enough of this thread tonight. Wonder what's drawing her!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> What a Brat! She makes me laugh. Are you a grandma? Are you an outrageous grandma? I hope so!!!!


I am a fun grandma! I keep Brynn laughing


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> And Gerslay can't get enough of this thread tonight. Wonder what's drawing her!


The presence of you, my sweet!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I have never denied that I am capable of being snarky, and when I am, I do believe that it is quite obvious. I also admit that I enjoy it and I'm usually having a very good time at it...dimples in evidence!
> 
> How about yourself?


Aren't your friends on D&P looking for you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I have never denied that I am capable of being snarky, and when I am, I do believe that it is quite obvious. I also admit that I enjoy it and I'm usually having a very good time at it...dimples in evidence!
> 
> How about yourself?


Got no dimples, but you have to admit it can be fun, when you're trading snark with someone on your level. I've tried to be gentle with Yarnie, but she isn't that gentle with me, and sometimes I lose it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janet...PM unread AND deleted! Don't send me any more!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The presence of you, my sweet!


Cheryl is probably directing her via PM.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Some people are just begging to be ignored...and you know who you are!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies what I did last night was to prove a point and have a good laugh. It was a joke. But it also proved how insulting you all can be. 

Do I care no, I am funny get over it. 

You want others to think you are understanding, kind and loving.

Well guess what you very will might be in real life????

But on this site you proved to me that what you accuse others of, you do yourself.

Not one of us can claim to be innocence, We all enjoy picking at each other.

So you can see I had the last laugh. 

MIB wow you sure know how to carry on don't you.

SQM thanks but not thanks for the award.

Maybe you can learn that when someone has a learning disability or needs help with just remember words that have been forgotten in their mind to help them.

Instead of making it the main topic in your life step back and think how can I help that person.

PP I do not remember calling you names that you claim I did.

Sorry you don't like the Righter Village News. Why it is not about you? I do it for the fun of it.

Yes yes I know I am just another right wing nut job. Yes I do get on your nerves, and yes I do get nasty.

But all I can say as I do in the village news 'Get over it.'

Nite now


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Heh, heh, heh. Yeah live and learn.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Live and learn, eh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sleep tight, Yarnie


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Some people are just begging to be ignored...and you know who you are!


Wait a minute, you just said you keep visiting this thread because you can't get enough of me.



Gerslay said:


> The presence of you, my sweet!


Which is it?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Wait a minute, you just said you keep visiting this thread because you can't get enough of me.
> 
> Which is it?


What made you think that post was about you?
Do you feel worthy of being ignored?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies what I did last night was to prove a point and have a good laugh. It was a joke. But it also proved how insulting you all can be.
> 
> Do I care no, I am funny get over it.
> 
> ...


You once spent an evening calling me something like Noname, and you claimed I must be someone else because I knew something that happened before I got on KP - except you were mistaken about the date I got on KP.

I don't think making fun of people with any disabilities is even decent, and certainly not funny. But if you really made up that message as a joke, I'll eat the Drops hat I'm working on now. In fact, if that was your idea of a joke - making fun of someone with a learning disability - then I think you're despicable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it amusing that KPG/Cherf would object to an avatar from the Internet. Everyone but her knows not to use real pictures. Could it be possibly that she doesn't know everything?

I think it's delicious that she's getting fed some of her own medicine.....outing someone's identity (-ies) or IPO.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, ha, ha, ha, ha.
> 
> Come on Joey, you *know* Bratty Patty never told the truth.
> 
> What are you thinkin'?


No thinkin' around there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies what I did last night was to prove a point and have a good laugh. It was a joke. But it also proved how insulting you all can be.
> 
> Do I care no, I am funny get over it.
> 
> ...


Actually the post was very bizarre and I asked Gers to check to see if you were okay, this evening. It was also puzzling and not clear. I did not mean to hurt your feelings - I was taken by surprise at such a garbled post. Hope all is well well with you and maybe you were having a happy hour. That is what it sounded like. But it could also signal something more serious. I hope you take good care of yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding, Gerslay. She goes to great lengths to lie. It a wonder she can say anything at all she ties herself up so in lies.
> 
> I got so sick of reading her (and many Liberal posters' crap), I saved myself a ton of time when I stopped reading their lies, and that makes me $. A win/win for me!


Rolf.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> No thinkin' around there.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I recommend you read my post on page 114 of this topic. Lies, lies, lies. Is there no other word in your vocabulary? And while I'm at it, if you aren't reading certain posts, how is it you can remark on their content?


Most excellent question.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I heard a funny noise here, what was it? Was is the sound of an outdoor dunny door banging in the wind, perhaps someone driving over a cow grate, or a flock of galahs coming in before sunset, it could be the splat of a cane toad on bitumen. Nah, it is only Skippy ticktickticking. Please pay no attention to it, it will eventually go away, hopefully.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks for the new words Eve.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> What made you think that post was about you?
> Do you feel worthy of being ignored?


Are you having short term memory problems?

Ummm, because I asked "I wonder what's drawing her to this thread"..

You quoted me and said:



> The presence of you, my sweet!


Here's a link to your post, my sweet!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291268-131.html#6250430


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What made you think that post was about you?
> Do you feel worthy of being ignored?


You wrote it *to* her (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291268-131.html#6250430 ). Who else would you be calling "you" in that situation?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Most excellent question.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Because psycho pathological liars do that, Maid. Same as digging through 10,000+ posts to prove something that she never could :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Poor, poor, Cheryl


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading your post brings me back to thinking about my childhood. We were not electronically hooked up. We went to school to get good grades.
> We never had video games. We played kick the can, red rover, touch football, Ditch, etc. When the street lights came on we begged our parents for another half hour outside. Homework was checked nightly. Both of my parents worked and still did this with all 5 of us kids.
> A lot of kids are ignored today. I can walk by any park here and not see 1 kid in any of them.
> I am glad I had the parents and childhood that I did. We didn't have much, but we had it good.


You're right! Kids today are anesthetized and hypnotized. Real life taught us so many lessons. We learned to get along with others. We learned to settle differences. We learned self confidence and independence. We learned to share and how to make something out of nothing. Our role models were the good guys. Somehow everything's been turned upside down and we have to figure out how to right it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Purl, is it time to pull out the Raid can? It works on gnats too.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems as though they have no form of human contact today. Everything is through the internet, i phones and tablets, and video games.
> Some of these video games that irresponsible parents buy their kids are so violent and graphic. No wonder we have kids killing other kids. They think it's ok.


I don't think they think it's OK, they're just immune to it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You're right! Kids today are anesthetized and hypnotized. Real life taught us so many lessons. We learned to get along with others. We learned to settle differences. We learned self confidence and independence. We learned to share and how to make something out of nothing. Our role models were the good guys. Somehow everything's been turned upside down and we have to figure out how to right it.


I agree KFN. Though technology helps us, it harms our kids. How can they learn over the internet the social skills you described? Honestly I hate text messages. If some one can take 10 minutes to send several texts then they can certainly take 5 minutes to call!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I didn't mean you, KFN. The others who troll us do.


Thank you! I've truly meant no offense. I rather like the term "libs". It has a nice ring to it. I'd rather be a non lib, than a con.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! I've truly meant no offense. I rather like the term "libs". It has a nice ring to it. I'd rather be a non lib, than a con.


I just think of you as KFN.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear MIB I have a total of 19581 posts as of now. Does that mean I've beaten Cheref to a pulp? That KPG doesn't know everything? Answers please. (I'm sure she's reading through them all right now trying to find something to bother me. Truth is the only thing that will bother me is if she stops following us. )

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



MaidInBedlam said:


> Our dear KPG is up to 11,387 posts since May 21, 2013 as of a few seconds ago. Keeps her off the streets, I suppose.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Here's a pic.


Is this some sort of sculpture?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl, is it time to pull out the Raid can? It works on gnats too.


No need for it if it's meant for Cherf. She won't be buzzing around for a while. If it's for someone else, you'll have to decide for yourself.

Personally, I like the old-fashioned way:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You don't ignore it if anyone hurts your feelings, you admit that you react. How do you not react? I would be interested in knowing. I think it is fine to say what we should do but I think they have it made . We stay away from their thread and they bounce every where we go. I think we should go back to LOLL and if they come in , we can go there! simple.
> 
> It is hard not to react when someone calls you a liar or a manipulator, or stupid, etc. You get up tight if someone doesn't treat you nicely -- we all do . we all have feelinhgs. They find a weak spot and they twist it and turn it. We answer the same way. It is sad.
> 
> ...


I ignore 90 out of 100! Well...at least 9 out of 10 insults. I'm trryyiinngg!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I own what I said about Yarnie's especially garbled post. I'll bet she doesn't speak like that and could make a little attempt to write better if she wanted to. I wasn't polite and I don't care. I wasn't making fun of her. I was criticizing her for seeming to be too lazy or just too plain stupid to bother to write so others can understand her. If what she has to say is so bloody important to her she should make the effort to write so she can be easily understood or shut up. Maybe one of you who gives a flying patootie about her could write her posts for her.


MaidInBedlam
I wanted to say just that for a long time and thank you for speaking for me as well.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.
> 
> By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


I'm pretty sure if Lisa knows how to get IP's she knows how to hide her own.

BTW, if you don't want people to know who you are, you don't display the city you live in, tell people what your profession is or give your first name/initials etc... If you have, you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, we have been posting in LOLL again. It's good just to have the relaxed talks and fun in there.
> KFN is welcome to join us if she likes.


I promised someone that I would stay away from LOLL. Besides, we agree on little and it wouldn't be long before everyone would want me gone again.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


It's not up to admin to provide IP hiding services, you should've been doing that yourself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is hilarious. She has to pull up old posts in here to make it look like somebody cares. and replying to people who are offline.
> Always posting yesterdays news.
> 
> Poor, poor, Cheryl


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: She should be on late-night TV. She'd have them laughing like never before.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, vaunted, dearest wordsmith.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. But we'd be laughing.



BrattyPatty said:


> You could post it 20 times and she still would'nt get it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never!



MaidInBedlam said:


> Too true, and everyone else would find it tiresome to scroll through all those repeats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Someone call the dung beetle over. Or is she still busy feeding off of yesterday's crap? Not to worry. She'll be here soon enough to clean up the crap KPG dumped here this morning. They go hand in hand. 2 beetles in a pile :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree KFN. Though technology helps us, it harms our kids. How can they learn over the internet the social skills you described? Honestly I hate text messages. If some one can take 10 minutes to send several texts then they can certainly take 5 minutes to call!


I'm not really sure it helps us either. Look at how it's changed us. Yes, we've access to information but look at what we've given up, the jobs we've lost, the relationships we've lost. Neighbors and relatives used to get together. Now we're all holed away in our houses on our computers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let us not harm an innocent dung beetle. Let us pass by, holding our noses, until we're past the smell. And ROTFLourAsO.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You guys have me laughing my tail off. Imagine.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just think of you as KFN.


Thank You!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> So if it isn't stalking and harassing, what are all these posts from it this morning supposed to be?
> 
> You are correct, Maid. She is a stalker and a troll who just evokes laughter from all of us.
> I saw that Queen Elizabeth's court fool retired. Since KPG can't handle any other kind of work...She would be perfect for the job!
> ...


I hear she's looking for a real job.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ladies it has been fun! I have a date to game with my nephew tonight. See you tomorrow!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Dear MIB I have a total of 19581 posts as of now. Does that mean I've beaten Cheref to a pulp? That KPG doesn't know everything? Answers please. (I'm sure she's reading through them all right now trying to find something to bother me. Truth is the only thing that will bother me is if she stops following us. )
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Add cherf's and kpg's together. Have you still got her beaten?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I have never denied that I am capable of being snarky, and when I am, I do believe that it is quite obvious. I also admit that I enjoy it and I'm usually having a very good time at it...dimples in evidence!
> 
> How about yourself?


You're more than snarky. You're responsible for having set VocalLisa off in the first place when you were threatening another member here with releasing THEIR personal information.

Lisa retaliated by showing you that what was good for the goose was good for the gander.

She's doing the same now with Cherf/KPG.

Then you all whine because she was smarter and better at it than you?

Then you all think she's Jody Briskey and then someone named Lisa Gilbert and then God knows who else she'll lead you to believe she is.

It's not Dems that claim to be "loving Christians" (although many of them are), it's the conservative hypocrites that do that.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> It's not up to admin to provide IP hiding services, you should've been doing that yourself.


What you've said on the matter is fair and just. However, it should never give licence to an individual to hack into peoples private emails and then tell them about it so as to intimidate and frighten.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> If I could harness all that hot air she puts out all the time I could probably steam clean the Empire State Building.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It's a hot time in the old town tonight.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ladies it has been fun! I have a date to game with my nephew tonight. See you tomorrow!!


Goodnight! Have fun!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. I've changed diapers now everything else is easy.



Poor Purl said:


> You kiss your grandchildren with that mouth?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I promised someone that I would stay away from LOLL. Besides, we agree on little and it wouldn't be long before everyone would want me gone again.


I think the someone will release you from your promise.

There are some things we really do agree on, and that's all that we do in LOLL. No arguments, just fun. Oh, I forgot about the snark at Republicans. If you can take that, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm going to read my book. Ttyl! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sincere sympathy to all.



Designer1234 said:


> I would like to change the subject for a moment. If you can get any Canadian News on TV (CBC, CTV, Global) please turn your tv's on. The funeral procession for the young soldier shot yesterday is approaching the 'highway of heroes' where our soldiers are carried when they have lost their lives protecting this country. Please note the bridges, highway edges etc. This happened when soldiers were killed in Afghanistan. It is very moving and worthwhile watching in my opinion. I am proud to come from this country always but especially now. I also wish to applaud the way the situation was handled yesterday, and how our Police Chiefs and Mayor of Ottawa, handled the press conference. Classy people.
> 
> here is the link to the Newspaper coverage with information about the Highway of Heroes. Please read it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think the someone will release you from your promise.
> 
> There are some things we really do agree on, and that's all that we do in LOLL. No arguments, just fun. Oh, I forgot about the snark at Republicans. If you can take that, you'll be just fine.


Thank you! What if the snark goes both ways? What am I saying? I'm not very good with snark. Thank you! We'll play it by ear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It always does. It's afraid of us.....although she insists we're all the same person. Our name is Legion.



BrattyPatty said:


> I think it flew off!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what makes her such a comedienne.

.


Designer1234 said:


> IF you stopped reading their posts, how come you always refer to them and answer them and call the posters stupid or lying/ You contradict yourself without even knowing you are doing it . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> KPG is better than Scrubbing Bubbles isn't she?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe we should start calling her Bubbles....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I, your paranoid friend, think it is best not to say when you will be away from home on the Internet.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> What you've said on the matter is fair and just. However, it should never give licence to an individual to hack into peoples private emails and then tell them about it so as to intimidate and frighten.


Just because someone imagines that their emails were hacked into doesn't mean it happened.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sick. I also believe that the media hype encourages copycats. Most of all, as a nation, we must systematically address the issue of guns.



cookiequeen said:


> We're going to have to do something in this country to stop kids (and others) from shooting each other. This teenager killed one other person and put 3 in the hospital with critical injuries before he killed himself. He was a freshman--a freshman, carrying a heavy duty pistol (the kind carried by law enforcement) who opened fire in a high school cafeteria. Yeah, I know, "guns don't kill people." It's an awful tragedy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still can't get over the fact that Cheryl/Cherf/KPG went through 10,000+
> to try and dig up dirt on me. Who does that??


She's been through mine too. Nosy Rosie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have seen the term "lib" used by them with disdain.
> I have posted a few times, but it is a favorite of mine.
> 
> What did liberals do that was so offensive to the Republican party? I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote. Liberals created Social Security and lifted millions of elderly people out of poverty. Liberals ended segregation. Liberals passed the Civil Rights Act, the Voting Rights Act. Liberals created Medicare. Liberals passed the Clean Air Act, the Clean Water Act. What did conservatives do? They opposed them on every one of those things ­ every one. So when you try to hurl that label at my feet, 'Liberal,' as if it were something to be ashamed of, something dirty, something to run away from, it won't work, Senator. Because I will pick up that label and I will wear it as a badge of honor."
>  Lawrence O'Donnell Jr.- The West Wing


I salute you for finding this. Thanks Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Another one? Will they ever see that there are too many guns in this country?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I watch the vicious game of football every weekend, and I haven't killed anyone---yet.
> We don't keep guns in the house, either.


A good reminder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Below the waist. She's too nice to knock their block off.



BrattyPatty said:


> LOL. Where are you hitting them, Al?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Best way to stop the school shooting is to allow concealed carry so the potential shooters will not know if someone will shoot them before they can carry out their plans. Just think about the carnage that could have happened if that Sargent-at-Arms, in Canada, did not have the gun.


Do you really think that someone going into a building to shoot up a storm is going to be reasonable enough to be deterred by realizing someone in the building could be carrying a concealed weapon?
Yup, encouraging more people to carry guns is all this nation needs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A few:

Franklin Delano Roosevelt
Lyndon Baynes Johnson
Martin Luther King Jr.

Why did you ask about their names?



joeysomma said:


> What were the names of these famous liberals?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a survivalist who killed a police officer in Pennsylvania who has been on the loose and terrorizing central PA for weeks.



Wombatnomore said:


> Just came across this horrifying story:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/25/08/38/Manhunt-underway-for-police-shooter-in-US


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But the fact remains it is only to stalk one of us, isn't it?



Gerslay said:


> FYI...there are other ways to find posts than to go one by one through 10,000 of them...doncha know? Guess not!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.
> 
> By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


 :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I think she has talents.



BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know, SQ. I don't know Lisa very well. But I think she is very funny at times.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone has friends and they sometimes mix up their friends and their duty.



Wombatnomore said:


> Then everyone is vulnerable. Don't understand why admin can't do something about this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Information about others has been posted before. Is it just bothering you because it might be you this time?



SQM said:


> Lisa got into mine. So take heed to the Brat's warning. She made it sound easy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of her often also, Huck. I haven't heard from her for months. She knows we care and will get in touch when she's ready. It's hard to be patient.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> have you heard from Ingried lately? I miss her. She sure kept KPG/Cherf etc. etc. etc. etc. on her toes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> You are such a hypocrite trying to hold OTHER people responsible for not admitting to their supposed lies.


Oh, dear, KFN is not going to like this. But since you came out of the woodwork to bring up this stupidity *again* I'm going to have my say this time. Firstly, I *proved* Bratty Patty lied, it wasn't 'supposed.'

Secondly, Knitanon, Jelun or is it Jelun2 or JanetCooke? May I call you Janet? You did tell us your name was Janet after all, so I'll go with that. But I digress ...



Knitanon said:


> OK, enough is enough. I've sat back too long and it's time the truth be put out there.


I agree, enough is enough, and I've sat back and allowed a bunch of idiots libel my name, insult and lie about me day after day. So I'll use the KISS principle so you and your stupid buddies have a chance to understand this post.



Knitanon said:


> I too am actually friends with Lisa, but you don't actually know her real name. You know what she's lead you to believe, just like you USED to think her name was Jody. Remember how excited you were because you thought she was a Judy Garland impersonator?


I'm shocked anyone would admit to being friends with Lisa, who like you, attempts to destroy this site. You should know not only do I know what Lisa wants everyone to believe of her, I know who she is, where she lives, what she looks like and even the color of her sofa and so much more. I didn't think her name was Jody nor was I ever excited to think she was an JG impersonator.

I've said it before and will again; I played her like a fiddle. Jodi, or should I call her VocalLisa, Betsy Ross, MountainStitches, FreedomFries, Blue Chanteuse, Emily Tisch, TuffIvy, or any one of her hundreds of other names (I don't keep track nor read all her crap), or how about simply, Nancy? Ya, I'll KISS and call her Nancy.

Anyway, Nancy got herself into such hot water, even she had to admit she wasn't the local theater performer and created a thread with her confession. BTW: I didn't discover Lisa's true identity, I, mean, Nancy's, (darn, I must remember to call her Nancy), I was informed by someone else. I have wondered if the actual theater performer even filed a libel suit against Nancy.



Knitanon said:


> And no, even though you think EVERYONE is VocalLisa, I'm not Lisa. But, she has told me some info about you.


You really don't know how to present yourself well, do you? I don't think EVERYONE is VocalLisa, and I KNOW you are not she. You are Janet Cooke and need a better color for your house shutters. I only call KP posters Lisa who I *know* is Lisa, oops, I mean, Nancy.



Knitanon said:


> She however DOES know YOUR real name, which is Cheryl Holland and you used to post as Cherf among other names before YOU were banned from this board.


Nancy thinks she knows my real name and you and all your goon friends believe every word she feeds you. Y'all are so gullible. Have you witnessed what Nancy says and how she acts? I know you have. Why in the heck you and your buds believe and put your faith in that idiot, and claim friendship with her is unfathomable.

Back to some of my personal favs of Nancy's and the Libs' lies about me: I've had a failed Etsy site, a bankrupted retail shop, a failed business, I'm a racist, poor, stupid, ignorant, not a Christian and have multiple KP user names. Then, too, I have mental issues, am lonely, a drunk and other names I won't write. It's a miracle I can function after all that hot mess. :-D

Oh, and Janet? I was recently told you said I don't work/have a job and don't earn income but rely on my husband. You should know, that made me laugh so hard, I nearly stopped breathing. Also, I've not been banned from this board as you say. I was temporarily suspended because another Lib lied about me. And, not only I, but YOU, too, were SUSPENDED on the same day. After awhile, I spoke to Admin who graciously agreed to reinstate my user privileges. I returned with the * exact same user name * (KPG) and am still using that user name today. I have no desire to post under multiple user names, like you, Nancy, and many other Libs on this site.



Knitanon said:


> And for the record, I'm not telling any personal information about you, because you already told people your full name and where you live in this post:
> 
> YOU volunteered that information.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Janet! You just confirmed the person who introduced herself as Cheryl Holland (Cherf) is by her own admission, Cheryl Holland (Cherf), and you allegedly posted her IP address.

For the record, Janet, what you have just done is:
1) illegal
2) stalking
3) stupid

Let me explain something to you, there are only a few ways to get another's IP address (here are the most common):
1) You have access as the owner of the KP website.
2) If someone is e-mailed or clicks on a link sent, the sender/then receiver can harvest the IP address. 
3) You installed the router that creates the IP address and took note of it.
4) You are the Internet Provider (IP) servicing company and recorded/noted/have access to the IP address.

I don't know if the IP address you posted is legit, or anyone's actual address. What I do know, is I've never e-mailed a KP Lib who I believe also obtained Cheryl's IP address and subsequently compared the two IP addresses, they matched/are the same or are shared. The ONE Lib on KP I've ever e-mailed, who I know was Lisa (going by another name) got the IP address I intended her to receive. Think about that for a bit.

Here's a hint: I'm not the dumb bunny you think I am, and I know a lot about IT and security. It pays extremely well too.



Knitanon said:


> Now Cheryl with "run off" and leave the board.


I'm still here and 'with', Janet, and plan to remain, The good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And her friends are loyal to her.



Poor Purl said:


> She is. And she's also very loyal to her friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw new posts in LOLL. Come on down.



Designer1234 said:


> You don't ignore it if anyone hurts your feelings, you admit that you react. How do you not react? I would be interested in knowing. I think it is fine to say what we should do but I think they have it made . We stay away from their thread and they bounce every where we go. I think we should go back to LOLL and if they come in , we can go there! simple.
> 
> It is hard not to react when someone calls you a liar or a manipulator, or stupid, etc. You get up tight if someone doesn't treat you nicely -- we all do . we all have feelings. They find a weak spot and they twist it and turn it. We answer the same way. It is sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pardon me for saying so but you seem so self-absorbed. Is something wrong?



SQM said:


> She said she was Lisa. I fail to see any sense of humor. She tormented me when I was feeling very low earlier this week.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please remember, people can say anything. I'm the Tooth Fairy. Come on. Smile.



SQM said:


> She said she was Lisa. I fail to see any sense of humor. She tormented me when I was feeling very low earlier this week.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I got called all kinds of names for doing just that.


SQM said:


> Hi Gers,
> 
> Instead of scolding us, it might be better to check up on Yarnie and see what was going on last night with her, especially if she lives alone.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She was writing jibberish. Unusual? No.



BrattyPatty said:


> What happened with Yarnie?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not kind but I share your feelings.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I own what I said about Yarnie's especially garbled post. I'll bet she doesn't speak like that and could make a little attempt to write better if she wanted to. I wasn't polite and I don't care. I wasn't making fun of her. I was criticizing her for seeming to be too lazy or just too plain stupid to bother to write so others can understand her. If what she has to say is so bloody important to her she should make the effort to write so she can be easily understood or shut up. Maybe one of you who gives a flying patootie about her could write her posts for her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought about stealing her imaginary friend.



Poor Purl said:


> Took Yarnie apart? No, we took _one message_ of hers apart, because it was incomprehensible. And I took it to another thread from the start because though I wanted to ask about it, I saw no need to embarrass her. She has actually done just as bad to me, calling me strange names, insisting I must be someone else. And I've seen those screeds she sometimes posts on D&P that go on and on, making fun of others, and everyone tells her how funny she is.
> 
> I know when I've been nasty or insulting, but apparently you don't know that about yourselves - any of you. One of you has called me abusive because after one of her insults, I answered her in kind. I wouldn't have written to her at all if she hadn't opened the way, but then to accuse me of abuse? Really?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You gotta read them all.



BrattyPatty said:


> I'm confused now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon, what a koinkydink indeed. Impressive work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You may be right. I think we should all moon the Saxon dog.



BrattyPatty said:


> I see that Cheryl, Cherf/KPG signed and is checking this thread out.
> 
> I shall have her mooned.
> Oh, isn't that her on the right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Heavens to Betsy. She is not only a grandma to Brynne, she is a red-haired grandma. I don't think they come more outrageous than Patty.



SQM said:


> What a Brat! She makes me laugh. Are you a grandma? Are you an outrageous grandma? I hope so!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still here, Janet, and plan to remain, The good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


Oh stuff it where the sun doesn't shine. You are exposed for the liar you are and you have not one ounce of credibility around here nor will you ever. Your reputed to be a pyschopathic pathological liar. 
You may as well be talking to yourself, for not one person here believes a single thing you say.
Unlike you, Cherf, I admitted I lied. But you just keep piling it on and kept your own lies flowing. Better buy yourself some waders. That pile of crap you are creating is getting pretty deep.
Take that long walk off a short pier and do yourself and us a favor.

Have you ever noticed that she tries to make her comebacks while the person she is harassing is offline? Pathetic. Cowardice.

Poor, poor, Cheryl loses yet again!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dp


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still here, Janet, and plan to remain, The good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


No, you ran off, and when you thought I was gone, you came back. But I fooled ya!



knitpresentgifts said:


> For the record, Janet, what you have just done is:
> 1) illegal
> 2) stalking
> 3) stupid


Only if what I posed was correct. Otherwise, I'm just posting randomn anonymous info, right?? So are you NOW admitting the info is accurate?











> Let me explain something to you, there are only a few ways to get another's IP address (here are the most common):
> 1) You have access as the owner of the KP website.
> 2) If someone is e-mailed or clicks on a link sent, the sender/then receiver can harvest the IP address.
> 3) You installed the router that creates the IP address and noted it
> 4) You are the Internet Provider (IP) servicing company and recorded/noted/have access to the IP address.


That and other ways you're appraently not aware of

So how did Lisa get your IP, via Admin, your email???



> I don't know if the IP address you posted is legit, or anyone's actual address.


Well ask your husband, he'll know how to look up your IP and he'll be able to let you know your's is indeed 100.0.183.100.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a hint: I'm not the dumb bunny you think I am, and I know a lot about IT and security. It pays extremely well too.


Not according to that little white trash house you live in.

But yes, I know your husband Stanley is a self professed Web UI Developer and Designer: http://stanleyholland.com/

But no wonder, you're actually the dumb bunny I thought you were if you think that's the only 4 ways to get IP's.

This is YOUR IP here:










Notice the time it says that IP# was was *the same time you were posting on this board. *

But Lisa said she'll give me someone' elses IP. Maybe THAT'LL convince you the IP's are real?

So here's one of your pal's IP's. She kept coming back over and over again obsessively. (I've blured out the IP's of the innocent)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I checked her as KPG, cherf, and sharky. Still have her beat. 
Thanks for the idea.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Add cherf's and kpg's together. Have you still got her beaten?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not according to that little white trash house you live in.
> 
> But no wonder, you're actually the dumb bunny I thought you were if you think that's the only 4 ways to get IP's.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Maybe she doesn't want anyone to know what she looks like. Now that she is exposed and I don't mean that in the naked sense( God forbid!) she will keep lying and and doing her usual song and dance. 
She's BUSTED!!!
How interesting that Cheryl Holland and KPG have the same exact IP address. There is no getting out of that lie, Cheryl.

Poor, poor, Cheryl. You just can't win. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> What you've said on the matter is fair and just. However, it should never give licence to an individual to hack into peoples private emails and then tell them about it so as to intimidate and frighten.


I agree, but there are bad people out there and the only real protection comes from ourselves.....with a little bit of help from our friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the carnage resulting from cross-fire? Are you wearing your official Dale Evans cowgirl outfit?



joeysomma said:


> Best way to stop the school shooting is to allow concealed carry so the potential shooters will not know if someone will shoot them before they can carry out their plans. Just think about the carnage that could have happened if that Sargent-at-Arms, in Canada, did not have the gun.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I agree, but there are bad people out there and the only real protection comes from ourselves.....with a little bit of help from our friends.


I'm concerned about the implication that one who posts here is considered to be imagining the intrusion of their privacy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh. I see. What is your point 'again?'



joeysomma said:


> Bratty Patty said "I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote."
> 
> Since she said the liberals did, I asked her the names of the liberals that did this. Roosevelt and Johnson were liberals, but years after both women and African Americans had the right to vote. Martin Luther King Jr was a conservative.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sigh* There is no hope for this idiot.

joeysomma wrote:
Bratty Patty said "I'll tell you what they did. Liberals got women the right to vote. Liberals got African-Americans the right to vote."

Since she said the liberals did, I asked her the names of the liberals that did this. Roosevelt and Johnson were liberals, but years after both women and African Americans had the right to vote. Martin Luther King Jr was a conservative.[end quote}

I did not say that. I posted a quote by Lawrence O'Donnell from a TV series called the West Wing. I said I liked it. Lawrence O'Donnell wrote that, joey. Do you understand that? One more time, Lawrence O'Donnell wrote that. You can reach him at NBC to argue it out with him. Be careful, he is a very intelligent and might make you look even more dense than you already are.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm concerned about the implication that one who posts here is considered to be imagining the intrusion of their privacy.


I asked Lisa and she did not hack into any of SQM's emails or PM's. that's just SQM's imagination running wild.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe she doesn't want anyone to know what she looks like. Now that she is exposed and I don't mean that in the naked sense( God forbid!) she will keep lying and and doing her usual song and dance.
> She's BUSTED!!!
> How interesting that Cheryl Holland and KPG have the same exact IP address. There is no getting out of that lie, Cheryl.
> ...


I know, KPG has a Middleton, MA IP and low and behold Cherf had the Middleton, MA IP too. AMAZING how that happened, ha?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we all have times when we don't know what to believe. Don't you think?



Wombatnomore said:


> I'm concerned about the implication that one who posts here is considered to be imagining the intrusion of their privacy.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> I agree, but there are bad people out there and the only real protection comes from ourselves.....with a little bit of help from our friends.


Agree Dame. That is why if you and I had anything "important" to say via PM, we moved it to email.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Agree Dame. That is why if you and I had anything "important" to say via PM, we moved it to email.


Absolutely! The only safe way to communicate privately around here.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe she doesn't want anyone to know what she looks like. Now that she is exposed and I don't mean that in the naked sense( God forbid!) she will keep lying and and doing her usual song and dance.
> She's BUSTED!!!
> How interesting that Cheryl Holland and KPG have the same exact IP address. There is no getting out of that lie, Cheryl.
> ...


I would say anyone who can only show the back of her head and that very unique hair of hers, is indeed afraid to show anyone what she looks like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even email is not perfectly private but better. Helps to really get to know someone.



Knitanon said:


> Agree Dame. That is why if you and I had anything "important" to say via PM, we moved it to email.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I would say anyone who can only show the back of her head and that very unique hair of hers, is indeed afraid to show anyone what she looks like.


Well if you saw the front side, you would be very grateful that she only showed the back.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well if you saw the front side, you would be very grateful that she only showed the back.


Eeeewww. Well, I want to get a good night's sleep, so I'm not gonna think about that for now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Eeeewww. Well, I want to get a good night's sleep, so I'm not gonna think about that for now.


No nightmares, ok? LOL Sweet Dreams


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is why I don't worry about your health. Playing dead again? Your buddies can take care of you...or not.



theyarnlady said:


> Ladies what I did last night was to prove a point and have a good laugh. It was a joke. But it also proved how insulting you all can be.
> 
> Do I care no, I am funny get over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Someone who is lonely, afraid and has far too much time on their hands.


You know what they say, "The devil makes work for idle hands". Quite frankly I find it far more rewarding to sit and watch the birds in my garden. I spend hours just sitting and observing what is happening in my garden.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG's comments are not in quote reply. An attempt to avoid punishment? Just wondering.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still here and 'with', Janet, and plan to remain, The good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You know what they say, "The devil makes work for idle hands". Quite frankly I find it far more rewarding to sit and watch the birds in my garden. I spend hours just sitting and observing what is happening in my garden.


I'm a garden observer too. I have a goldfish pond with small frogs and polywogs....then flowers and birds. Who needs TV?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid (in the 1950s) our parents sent us out to play and the first thing we did was disappear from the sight of as many adults as possible. We had a creek to play in with culverts to bravely navigate. We had vacant lots. We had a big concrete slide in one park that specifically warned, on a big sign, not to use waxed paper on the slide. But we did. Got that slide slicked up as soon as the sun shined on it and sped on down. We were strictly and frequently warned never to go near strangers or take candy or car rides from them. We took that seriously because, I believe, we wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed anyway.


Loved your post but I must add another sentence. "We not only wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed, we wanted to remain children all our lives." I know I got my wish. I always loved those adults who remained children at heart. I think we still have adults who are innocent children at heart and some of them post here on KP. They are the ones who see joy in life. No, I am not going through my second childhood, I have never left my first chhildhood.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon wrote:
You are such a hypocrite trying to hold OTHER people responsible for not admitting to their supposed lies.

Oh, dear, KFN is not going to like this. But since you came out of the woodwork to bring up this stupidity again I'm going to have my say this time. Firstly, I proved Bratty Patty lied, it wasn't 'supposed.'
*******************************************************LLong after Bratty Patty *admitted* that the avatar was not hers. She was just raking up more crap as usual.
*******************************************************
KPG:
Secondly, Knitanon, Jelun or is it Jelun2 or JanetCooke? May I call you Janet? You did tell us your name was Janet after all, so I'll go with that. But I digress ...
*******************************************************
What? No Lisa in there? 
*******************************************************

Knitanon wrote:
OK, enough is enough. I've sat back too long and it's time the truth be put out there.

I agree, enough is enough, and I've sat back and allowed a bunch of idiots libel my name, insult and lie about me day after day. So I'll use the KISS principle so you and your stupid buddies have a chance to understand this post.
*******************************************************You kept coming and harassing us almost every week. You reap what you sow. If you didn't like what you read you could have left. But I am beginning that you have that sickness where all of the above gives you some sort of perverse pleasure.
*******************************************************

Knitanon wrote:
I too am actually friends with Lisa, but you don't actually know her real name. You know what she's lead you to believe, just like you USED to think her name was Jody. Remember how excited you were because you thought she was a Judy Garland impersonator?

KPG:
I'm shocked anyone would admit to being friends with Lisa, who like you, attempts to destroy this site. You should know not only do I know what Lisa wants everyone to believe of her, I know who she is, where she lives, what she looks like and even the color of her sofa and so much more. I didn't think her name was Jody nor was I ever excited to think she was an JG impersonator.
*******************************************************
Spoken like a true and disturbed stalker. Everybody you talk to here you accuse of trying to destroy this site. In all reality, it is you who IS ruining this site.
*******************************************************

*******************************************************
KPG:
I've said it before and will again; I played her like a fiddle. Jodi, or should I call her VocalLisa, Betsy Ross, MountainStitches, FreedomFries, Blue Chanteuse, Emily Tisch, TuffIvy, or any one of her hundreds of other names (I don't keep track nor read all her crap), or how about simply, Nancy? Ya, I'll KISS and call her Nancy.
*******************************************************Picking names out of hats now?
*******************************************************
Anyway, Nancy got herself into such hot water, even she had to admit she wasn't the local theater performer and created a thread with her confession. BTW: I didn't discover Lisa's true identity, I, mean, Nancy's, (darn, I must remember to call her Nancy), I was informed by someone else. I have wondered if the actual theater performer even filed a libel suit against Nancy.
*******************************************************
You have no idea who you are talking about. Yes remember to call her Nancy so you can keep the lie somewhat straight.
************************************
Knitanon wrote:
And no, even though you think EVERYONE is VocalLisa, I'm not Lisa. But, she has told me some info about you.

KPG:
You really don't know how to present yourself well, do you? I don't think EVERYONE is VocalLisa, and I KNOW you are not she. You are Janet Cooke and need a better color for your house shutters. I only call KP posters Lisa who I know is Lisa, oops, I mean, Nancy.
*******************************************************
And you don't do a good job of presenting yourself either, She's falling fast now!
*******************************************************
Knitanon wrote:
She however DOES know YOUR real name, which is Cheryl Holland and you used to post as Cherf among other names before YOU were banned from this board.
*******************************************************KPG:

Nancy thinks she knows my real name and you and all your goon friends believe every word she feeds you. Y'all are so gullible. Have you witnessed what Nancy says and how she acts? I know you have. Why in the heck you and your buds believe and put your faith in that idiot, and claim friendship with her is unfathomable.

Back to some of my personal favs of Nancy's and the Libs' lies about me: I've had a failed Etsy site, a bankrupted retail shop, a failed business, I'm a racist, poor, stupid, ignorant, not a Christian and have multiple KP user names. Then, too, I have mental issues, am lonely, a drunk and other names I won't write. It's a miracle I can function after all that hot mess.
******************************************************
You thrive on conflict and causing "hot messes"
*******************************************************
KPG:
Oh, and Janet? I was recently told you said I don't work/have a job and don't earn income but rely on my husband. You should know, that made me laugh so hard, I nearly stopped breathing. Also, I've not been banned from this board as you say. I was temporarily suspended because another Lib lied about me. And, not only I, but YOU, too, were SUSPENDED on the same day. After awhile, I spoke to Admin who graciously agreed to reinstate my user privileges. I returned with the exact same user name (KPG) and am still using that user name today. I have no desire to post under multiple user names, like you, Nancy, and many other Libs on this site.
*******************************************************How quickly she forgets her alter ego Cherf. But I can say that she screwed herself on her first couple of posts here. She still had her old Cherf avatar, so she is lying again.
*******************************************************

Knitanon wrote:
And for the record, I'm not telling any personal information about you, because you already told people your full name and where you live in this post:

YOU volunteered that information.

Cherf wrote:
Hello! I've been reading posts on the forum for a short while and want to introduce myself. I will say this forum is superb!

I'm Cheryl Holland (nickname Cherf). ..... (NOTE: KPG edited the quote for brevity)

She knows who you are Cherf because you and Cheryl share the same IP address: 100.0.183.100
******************************************************
KPG:
Congratulations Janet! You just confirmed the person who introduced herself as Cheryl Holland (Cherf) is by her own admission, Cheryl Holland (Cherf), and you allegedly posted her IP address.
******************************************************
Which in an uncany way is the same as yours!
******************************************************
KPG:
For the record, Janet, what you have just done is:
1) illegal
2) stalking
3) stupid
*******************************************************
And KPG knows a lot about stalking and her own stupidity.
*******************************************************
KPG:
Let me explain something to you, there are only a few ways to get another's IP address (here are the most common):
1) You have access as the owner of the KP website.
2) If someone is e-mailed or clicks on a link sent, the sender/then receiver can harvest the IP address.
3) You installed the router that creates the IP address and took note of it.
4) You are the Internet Provider (IP) servicing company and recorded/noted/have access to the IP address.
******************************************************
There are more ways than that
*******************************************************KPG:

I don't know if the IP address you posted is legit, or anyone's actual address. What I do know, is I've never e-mailed a KP Lib who I believe also obtained Cheryl's IP address and subsequently compared the two IP addresses, they matched/are the same or are shared. The ONE Lib on KP I've ever e-mailed, who I know was Lisa (going by another name) got the IP address I intended her to receive. Think about that for a bit.
**********************************************
That was very lame. Do you really expect anybody here to believe that?
*******************************************************
KPG:
Here's a hint: I'm not the dumb bunny you think I am, and I know a lot about IT and security. It pays extremely well too.

Knitanon wrote:
Now Cheryl with "run off" and leave the board.
*******************************************************
If you had any self respect you would.
******************************************************
KPG:

I'm still here and 'with', Janet, and plan to remain, The good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.
*******************************************************

They are expecting floods in the Boston area next week
*******************************************************


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I would love Australia because I love animals and funny ones the most.
> 
> But I don't think I could sit in the plane for so long and transferring planes seems very stressful.
> 
> I am home now and don't plan to travel for awhile even tho I need a vacation after this past week.


You will have to save your pennies and fly Emirates. My son flew to Rome with Emirates earlier this year, he flew business class. He said it was a great trip. He did not pay for his fare or accommodation, his air fares and his accommodation paid for by the Italian Government. He was a keynote speaker at a conference on Crime and Corruption. When he flew to the USA three years ago he spent 26 hours in the air. He was able to get the front seats with the extra leg room but he could not get these seats on the return journey.

Watch this video if you are not familiar with the Emirates A380.






People say if you have to fly international any further than Singapore or KL, or similar, you should always fly business class. Some people also fly business class to Singapore, KL, or other Asian destinations as they say six hours in economy is to long.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh well. I have been trying to figure out a new phone with all the bells and whistles. no instructions they just figure everyone in the world knows how to use them. My grand daughter knows more than I do and we have the same phone. I am going to talk her into coming and showing me some stuff. She is l0
> 
> Her dad 'showed ' me today and it was a steady hour that he showed me but I never handled the phone. I forget everything I heard. somehow we locked all my contacts - and do you think I can unlock them??? grrrr.


I deleted the first part of your message as I only wanted to comment on the last part.

I love it how men 'show' you how to use something, they never teach you or allow you to learn. My sons and grandsons do the same thing.

They hold the phone or the remote in their hands - yes they can see what they are doing, but I cannot see what they are doing.
See this button here - yes, you can see it, but I cannot see it, all I can see is the back of the phone, remote, hand held remote, or whatever.
Well you press this button, then this button, then do this - yes, dear, then you stand on your head and whistle Annie Laurie backwards to the tune of Old Lang Syne, as they say.
And we are none the wiser, but we now have a headache.
Now a female on the other hand would hand you the device and tell you what to do. They would get you to actually do all the pressing, and also allow you to make notes. Perhaps that is why there are more female teachers than male.

But my mind goes into shutdown whenever I am confronted with remotes, mobile phones, etc. I do not want to learn how to use a mobile phone, text, etc. I consider this knowledge to be on a 'need to know basis' only and I definitely do not need or want to know. Yes, it is comfortable here with my head stuck in the sand.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Oh, look who's signed on to view this thread!!
> 
> Does this IP look familiar?
> 
> ...


I am totally lost here. Does this mean that you just click on someone's name in the list of posters and you have access to their IP address? Is it that simple?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> You're more than snarky. You're responsible for having set VocalLisa off in the first place when you were threatening another member here with releasing THEIR personal information.
> 
> Lisa retaliated by showing you that what was good for the goose was good for the gander.
> 
> ...


1. If I was ignoring you, I wouldn't post to you...so obviously the person I was ignoring wasn't you. Ego check!

2.I didn't threaten said person because said person had already outed herself. I made an honest mistake and gave her some advice on that subject publically when I should have given it privately. I sincerely apologized multiple times but my apology was neither believed nor accepted. I will not apologize again. However, I will set the record straight everytime you, Lisa, and said person makes that claim.

3. Lisa doesn't need a reason to retaliate, she spends a lot of time searching through KP every day looking for something to argue about or seeking someone to attack.

3. I agree that Lisa is intelligent, but she's not very smart. A smart person gets to keep one identity and doesn't get deleted every night.

4. You mean she's not JB and she's not LG? _"Oh Toto, I guess we're not in Kentucky anymore!"_

5. Anyone can claim to be a loving Christian, only Christ knows the true content of a person's heart.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think LTL took the trophy the other day.


They both probably did. You and I just made our own choices that happened to be different. Egad! Our opinions differed! If we were like some people who post here we'd get into a fight over it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ladies what I did last night was to prove a point and have a good laugh. It was a joke. But it also proved how insulting you all can be.
> 
> Do I care no, I am funny get over it.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, your post shows you can write more intelligibly if you put a little effort into it. I'm well aware that you have a learning disability and need help sometimes to remember words you may have forgotten.

Sure, I carried on, for once, because you were incredibly unintelligible in one post and I lost patience. I've never criticized how hard it is to understand you sometimes. It's obvious you have things to say that are important to you. Why not get a little help to say them a little better? Don't you want as many people as possible to understand what you say?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I'm pretty sure if Lisa knows how to get IP's she knows how to hide her own.
> 
> BTW, if you don't want people to know who you are, you don't display the city you live in, tell people what your profession is or give your first name/initials etc... If you have, you have no one to blame but yourself.


Oh my favorite Knitanon is being ever so harsh. When I started here I did not know about the political thread. I just followed the knitting stuff. Then last winter, I started to poke around and find y'all. In any case, Nancy should know to respect people's privacy here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I promised someone that I would stay away from LOLL. Besides, we agree on little and it wouldn't be long before everyone would want me gone again.


"Not I" says the Sloth.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Dear MIB I have a total of 19581 posts as of now. Does that mean I've beaten Cheref to a pulp? That KPG doesn't know everything? Answers please. (I'm sure she's reading through them all right now trying to find something to bother me. Truth is the only thing that will bother me is if she stops following us. )
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Yes, it sure looks like you've beaten Sharky/Cherf/KPG. That she doesn't know everything has been apparent to many of us. I sure know you are especially aware of that! I wouldn't take bets on the depths of her ignorance. :twisted: I'm pretty sure she'll keep an eye on us rather than suffer the poverty of her lonely life. Let us think of allowing her follow us around so much as an act of charity.

Now I'm interested in seeing when you break 20,000 posts. That'll be as much fun as watching the odometer in a car turn over to 100,000! :thumbup: You're up to 19,636 as of a few seconds ago. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Just because someone imagines that their emails were hacked into doesn't mean it happened.


BS. While CB was pming me a sympathy pm, Lisa wrote me quoting what I pm'ed CB. That was lovely. You are defending undefensible behavior. But as I have mentioned before, I appreciate Lisa defending me from some nasty comments here, but it should not have gone further than that. I was also notified that she has tracked me to articles written about me in my neighborhood paper. Why the interest?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Add cherf's and kpg's together. Have you still got her beaten?


1,050 for Sharky
1,762 for Cherf
11,400 for KPG

Grand Total=14,212

Looks like Sharky/Cherf/KPG is lagging pretty far behind Dame.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I asked Lisa and she did not hack into any of SQM's emails or PM's. that's just SQM's imagination running wild.


BS. Total and complete BS. Disturbing BS. Why would I even bother to say such a thing. Email PP and you will find out how deep into my life she has penetrated and Nancy makes no effort to hide the fact that she has done it and signs her "name" to the pms.

Have you ever seen me here accusing anyone here of anything? Why would I even bring it up? I only heat up over Israel.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Absolutely! The only safe way to communicate privately around here.


nancy-Lisa has my personal email and carrier. So don't delude yourself into thinking that your email is safe from a hacker, I mean someone who is savvy with computers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Best way to stop the school shooting is to allow concealed carry so the potential shooters will not know if someone will shoot them before they can carry out their plans. Just think about the carnage that could have happened if that Sargent-at-Arms, in Canada, did not have the gun.


Just what we need. More guns in schools, this time wielded by people who might not ever be able to hit a target. You are one Queen of Crazy! Where do you get your idiotic ideas? 
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You will have to save your pennies and fly Emirates. My son flew to Rome with Emirates earlier this year, he flew business class. He said it was a great trip. He did not pay for his fare or accommodation, his air fares and his accommodation paid for by the Italian Government. He was a keynote speaker at a conference on Crime and Corruption. When he flew to the USA three years ago he spent 26 hours in the air. He was able to get the front seats with the extra leg room but he could not get these seats on the return journey.
> 
> Watch this video if you are not familiar with the Emirates A380.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha. I am Jewish and I don't think Emirates would take me nor would I take them. I will wait for a magic carpet to take me to Australia or a great sleeping pill that would allow me to sleep the whole trip. But thanks for the info, Ms. Eve.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> There's a survivalist who killed a police officer in Pennsylvania who has been on the loose and terrorizing central PA for weeks.


And yesterday in Sacramento, CA, we have this from Fox News:

"Two sheriffs deputies, one from Sacramento County and one from Placer County, were killed Friday by the same suspect who led officers on a hours-long manhunt from Sacramento to Auburn.

Another Placer County Sheriffs deputy and a carjacking victim were shot and injured by the same person.

Around 3:45 p.m. the suspect was finally taken into custody, alive, at a home in Auburn. He was identified as 34-year-old Marcelo Marquez. He will be medically cleared before being booked into jail.

There are no initial indications why Marquez headed to Auburn during Fridays chase, and why he headed to this home along Belmont Drive.

A Sacramento County Sheriffs deputy was shot near Arden and Ethan Ways, he and his partner were checking on a suspicious vehicle parked at the Motel 6 in that area. Shots were fired from the car, hitting Deputy Danny Oliver in the forehead. His partner was able to return fire at the suspects.Deputy Oliver, a 15-year veteran of the department, died from his injuries.

The suspect vehicle then took off, and tried to take another car on Spanos Court, just south on Howe Avenue. The owner of the car did not give up their keys and was shot by the suspects. No word on their condition at this time.

The suspects then went to the River Glen by the River Apartments and carjacked the red Ford F-150. That truck was found just before 1 p.m. in Auburn.

Along Maidu Drive in Auburn, two Placer County Sheriffs deputies approached the truck. The suspect reportedly shot both deputies, and took off.

One of the deputies, 42-year-old Michael David Davis Jr., died from his injuries, the other is still being treated.

The female suspect was taken into custody at that time, the man took off running and hid inside a home along Belmont Drive for a few hours until he was finally taken into custody."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You know what they say, "The devil makes work for idle hands". Quite frankly I find it far more rewarding to sit and watch the birds in my garden. I spend hours just sitting and observing what is happening in my garden.


The first time I planted string beans, I noticed when they broke ground as they germinated. I sat and watched for about 2 hours, by which time they had formed their first 2 leaves. Time well spent, and educational, too. I had no idea they moved that fast.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Loved your post but I must add another sentence. "We not only wanted to be in a world where only children were allowed, we wanted to remain children all our lives." I know I got my wish. I always loved those adults who remained children at heart. I think we still have adults who are innocent children at heart and some of them post here on KP. They are the ones who see joy in life. No, I am not going through my second childhood, I have never left my first childhood.


 I've certainly have done my best to retain my child-like sense of awe. I retain a lot of my youthful idealism, too, and am proud of that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Not kind but I share your feelings.


When I made a post to Yarnie on page 139, I was a bit kinder, or maybe I should say "polite".


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope this works


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You have explained my position exactly. At this stage of my life, I'm very careful preventing unwanted chaos into my life.



EveMCooke said:


> I deleted the first part of your message as I only wanted to comment on the last part.
> 
> I love it how men 'show' you how to use something, they never teach you or allow you to learn. My sons and grandsons do the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Then the idiot is Lawrence O'Donnell, since it was Conservatives not Liberals who worked for the right to vote for both African Americans and women.


What are their names? (Do you hear an echo?) I believe in giving credit where credit is due.

Is it possible that people of different labels once acted on the issue rather than a party alone?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quality over quantity. Truth over fiction, although I also enjoy good fiction. Clear thought over delusion. It'll happen. hugs



MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, it sure looks like you've beaten Sharky/Cherf/KPG. That she doesn't know everything has been apparent to many of us. I sure know you are especially aware of that! I wouldn't take bets on the depths of her ignorance. :twisted: I'm pretty sure she'll keep an eye on us rather than suffer the poverty of her lonely life. Let us think of allowing her follow us around so much as an act of charity.
> 
> Now I'm interested in seeing when you break 20,000 posts. That'll be as much fun as watching the odometer in a car turn over to 100,000! :thumbup: You're up to 19,636 as of a few seconds ago. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, please don't encourage her. I'll blow breakfast.



MaidInBedlam said:


> 1,050 for Sharky
> 1,762 for Cherf
> 11,400 for KPG
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How did she get your email??



SQM said:


> nancy-Lisa has my personal email and carrier. So don't delude yourself into thinking that your email is safe from a hacker, I mean someone who is savvy with computers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well if you saw the front side, you would be very grateful that she only showed the back.


Why don't you give it a break


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

String beans are an excellent school project for that reason. Thanks for the reminder. I had a nun who must have been a gardener in the olden days.



MaidInBedlam said:


> The first time I planted string beans, I noticed when they broke ground as they germinated. I sat and watched for about 2 hours, by which time they had formed their first 2 leaves. Time well spent, and educational, too. I had no idea they moved that fast.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I share it and appreciate it in others.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I've certainly have done my best to retain my child-like sense of awe. I retain a lot of my youthful idealism, too, and am proud of that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You did very well. I noticed that. All your comments were apropos.



MaidInBedlam said:


> When I made a post to Yarnie on page 139, I was a bit kinder, or maybe I should say "polite".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you wonder how this makes sense to anyone? I'd laugh but I'm too busy crying right now.



cookiequeen said:


> Hope this works


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You once spent an evening calling me something like Noname, and you claimed I must be someone else because I knew something that happened before I got on KP - except you were mistaken about the date I got on KP.
> 
> I don't think making fun of people with any disabilities is even decent, and certainly not funny. But if you really made up that message as a joke, I'll eat the Drops hat I'm working on now. In fact, if that was your idea of a joke - making fun of someone with a learning disability - then I think you're despicable.


It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.

She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.

The joke wasn't the message - it was the almost predictable swarming by "enlightened, caring liberals present at the time" towards someone with a known condition. Some of those same enlightened caring liberals think it's ok to poke fun at other's weight, body shape, features, etc as long as they don't like that person, anything goes.

It wasn't Yarnie that was mocking the disabled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wasn't Mountain Stitches the woman who was killed in an accident, whose husband wrote such a heartfelt message on KP? Who but KPG would think to put her in a list of D&P phonies and accuse her of being Lisa?


BrattyPatty said:


> Knitanon wrote:
> You are such a hypocrite trying to hold OTHER people responsible for not admitting to their supposed lies.
> 
> Oh, dear, KFN is not going to like this. But since you came out of the woodwork to bring up this stupidity again I'm going to have my say this time. Firstly, I proved Bratty Patty lied, it wasn't 'supposed.'
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then the idiot is Lawrence O'Donnell, since it was Conservatives not Liberals who worked for the right to vote for both African Americans and women.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie, your post shows you can write more intelligibly if you put a little effort into it. I'm well aware that you have a learning disability and need help sometimes to remember words you may have forgotten.
> 
> Sure, I carried on, for once, because you were incredibly unintelligible in one post and I lost patience. I've never criticized how hard it is to understand you sometimes. It's obvious you have things to say that are important to you. Why not get a little help to say them a little better? Don't you want as many people as possible to understand what you say?


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Knitanon. That information is way past due. Thanks.


This is old news. That information has already been posted by one of your friend Lisa's many identities. Do try to keep up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let's see, galinipper, solowey. joey somma, Love the Lake, janeway,
> KPG, yourself, CB. They come to mind right away.
> 
> Are you saying that they don't follow us around and bash us?
> Take your blinders off, Geri. It's all here in black and beige for everyone to see.


Are you saying that when you come back after an absence, you don't just start in bashing any of us? To quote you "it's all here in black and beige for everyone to see".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> IMO, it's just a symptom of the beginning of the collapse of society. People in general, have become only concerned with themselves. Our values have changed. People are more interested in getting their mcmansions and their fancy cars. Or they're more interested in carnal pleasures. Everyone has to have a smart phone and a big screen TV with 100s of channels. IMO, the breakdown of the family is the root of the problem. Parents today, are actually encouraged to do what's best for themselves vs putting their kids first. They value THINGS rather than people. Kids are given whatever they ask for, just to shut them up. Our kids are empty! Nothing holds any value for them. Everything (including themselves) is disposable! The quest for bigger and better has left us empty! While we have everything, we have nothing!


Kids have become THINGS to their parents. Marriages are supposed to have kids, so the "parents" oblige society by having some. Their job is done and the kids are basically left to fend for themselves spiritually and emotionally. It's no wonder they have no direction.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Not happy about people using IP #s. Lisa used mine to get a lot of personal info.
> 
> By the way, what is Lisa's IP#?


It was totally wrong for Janet to post the IP address. It tides were turned, she would be screaming and having hissy fits about it. Too bad your groups thinks it's okay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You once spent an evening calling me something like Noname, and you claimed I must be someone else because I knew something that happened before I got on KP - except you were mistaken about the date I got on KP.
> 
> I don't think making fun of people with any disabilities is even decent, and certainly not funny. But if you really made up that message as a joke, I'll eat the Drops hat I'm working on now. In fact, if that was your idea of a joke - making fun of someone with a learning disability - then I think you're despicable.


PP No name was not you it was Cheeky. Why, well Cheeky said something unkind to a lady I have know since coming on KP.
the lady only said she did not like ACA. Cheeky really jump on her. Then when I ask Cheeky why . She said she has PM lady to say she was sorry. I check with lady and she had not done it. Told Cheeky to be careful as her words would come back to haunt her.
Then decide just to use the no name as what the heck she didn't want to admit she had done something wrong. I called her no name. So I was not even thinking of you .Every one got confused at who I meant and believe me it was not you.

As to the posting I thought you knew something about the time in the pass and could only mean you had been on earlier. Your right I did say that. I was wrong and for that I do apoloize.

As to posting on your site Domestic Violence. Just to make sure went into that topic and went through all of the 55 pages and no where did I post on site. If you do not believe me check for yourself. I think you confused me with someone else.
So that is all I can say. Anyone can check and see if I did.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I would love Australia because I love animals and funny ones the most.
> 
> But I don't think I could sit in the plane for so long and transferring planes seems very stressful.
> 
> I am home now and don't plan to travel for awhile even tho I need a vacation after this past week.


Go someplace near you that you find relaxing. Take some time to do just the things you want to do and the hell with anything else. It's a great mood lifter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM sorry I was not upset with you about the award. I found it funny as you seem to have the same kind of humor I do.

Warp.  Should have used smiley face so you would have known I was not upset.

Am sorry I caused you to worry and thank you for caring.


I am also so sorry about you being attack by whom ever the person is. I don't need to use names as I am not sure any more who is who. Heck I have enough trouble just remembering who I am. 

I am also sorry about your lost even if I did not say anything. I know what you are going through. It's hard to lose someone you love.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, she was Sharky.


Where is your proof of that?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Cheryl Holland said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if the IP address you posted is legit, or anyone's actual address. What I do know, is I've never e-mailed a KP Lib who I believe also obtained Cheryl's IP address and subsequently compared the two IP addresses, they matched/are the same or are shared. The ONE Lib on KP I've ever e-mailed, who I know was Lisa (going by another name) got the IP address I intended her to receive. Think about that for a bit.
> ...


You're right BP, that WAS really lame.

OK Cheryl, now you think about this. Perhaps you don't KNOW that you email a "lib". See the thing is Cheryl, one of your weaknesses is that you LOVE to have people worship you. It's amazing what doors open with a few phrases of KPG worship.

Secondly, are you seriously claiming you "chose" to use Cheryl Holland's IP address when you emailed who you THINK is Lisa?

Really??? Why would you be using Cheryl's IP address? _And then you keep using Cheryl's IP address every time you sign on here?_

Is that your story and you're sticking to it?









BrattyPatty was right. That was a REALLY lame attempt to cover you ass. But sorry sweetie, there are pictures of you and we all know that ass is WAY too big to be covered.



Cheryl Holland said:


> Here's a hint: I'm not the dumb bunny you think I am,.


That lame "I used Cheryl's IP address when I emailed Lisa" excuse is not something that would come from a smart bunny.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Where is your proof of that?


Oh, for God's sake. You haven't figured out what IP#'s do yet?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You once spent an evening calling me something like Noname, and you claimed I must be someone else because I knew something that happened before I got on KP - except you were mistaken about the date I got on KP.
> 
> I don't think making fun of people with any disabilities is even decent, and certainly not funny. But if you really made up that message as a joke, I'll eat the Drops hat I'm working on now. In fact, if that was your idea of a joke - making fun of someone with a learning disability - then I think you're despicable.


What's wrong with poking fun at yourself? Yarnie wasn't making fun of people with disabilities. You should try it sometime. Lighten up and as you said to me, go find a sense of humor. You obviously can use one.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't Mountain Stitches the woman who was killed in an accident, whose husband wrote such a heartfelt message on KP? Who but KPG would think to put her in a list of D&P phonies and accuse her of being Lisa?


Yes it was Mountain Stitches who was killed in a car accident. Very sad. She was lovely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie, your post shows you can write more intelligibly if you put a little effort into it. I'm well aware that you have a learning disability and need help sometimes to remember words you may have forgotten.
> 
> Sure, I carried on, for once, because you were incredibly unintelligible in one post and I lost patience. I've never criticized how hard it is to understand you sometimes. It's obvious you have things to say that are important to you. Why not get a little help to say them a little better? Don't you want as many people as possible to understand what you say?


Thanks Dame mean that.

I had another break through and now am told more memory lost. Not looking for sympathy . Decide to live for today and to heck with it right or wrong.Life is to short and so many more are suffering with problems worst then me.

I do have help dictionary but when that doesn't help, use husband if he is not here go on google now that is fun can't spell the word and have to go through every way I think it is spelled to get to word I need. Sometimes I think I must go through more words then its worth. So do what the Doctor told me use another word. Well sometimes even that does not work. Also I get really lazy and say to heck with it and just do it right or wrong.

I really do not need anyone to stand up for me. I learn from both mom and dad . Stand up for your self, don't expect others to defend you.
Although I do love the people who do, it shows just the kind of person they really are.

I am trying to do as my my dad would want me to. Not to go off on people before I have thought things through. Do not always succeed as you all know. But am trying

So all and all that is pretty much it.

Was I wrong in what I did the other night , maybe, and maybe not. I enjoyed doing it can see where you all may not have like it. But I did prove my point and I did have fun doing it.

Sorry maid just saw it was your post and thought it was Dames, as she made a comment . Oh forget it chalk it up to confused mine of a confused lady who get confused .


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> 1. If I was ignoring you, I wouldn't post to you...so obviously the person I was ignoring wasn't you. Ego check!


Well what you say and what you actually do rarely match. So, no, that's not obvious at all.



Gerslay said:


> 2.I didn't threaten said person because said person had already outed herself.


You did threaten said person because you were attempting to announce to the board that she could be "gone after" if you weren't the "good Christians" you are.

Problem is, we all know you're the opposite of "good Christians".



Gerslay said:


> 3. Lisa doesn't need a reason to retaliate,


That may be true, but it's also true you gave her the reason anyway.



Gerslay said:


> 3. I agree that Lisa is intelligent, but she's not very smart. A smart person gets to keep one identity and doesn't get deleted every night.


And a smart person would know that she probably doesn't get ALL her id's deleted. (Which is why KPG got caught emailing the wrong person) But then again, she's able to count on your stupidity.



Gerri said:


> 4. You mean she's not JB and she's not LG? _"Oh Toto, I guess we're not in Kentucky anymore!"_


No, actually, she isn't.



Gerri said:


> 5. Anyone can claim to be a loving Christian, only Christ knows the true content of a person's heart.


True, you claim you're a loving Christian, when you're clearly not. And it's not true that ONLY Christ can know the true content of a person's heart. Some people make it very easy to discern what's in or NOT IN their heart.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


>


The degree of conservative delusion is hilarious!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> How did she get your email??


Hacking via my IP #. I don't know the exact how since I am not that proficient with computers. But KP has our email addresses to send us emails.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't Mountain Stitches the woman who was killed in an accident, whose husband wrote such a heartfelt message on KP? Who but KPG would think to put her in a list of D&P phonies and accuse her of being Lisa?


Guess that was another one of Lisa's "tricks".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm concerned about the implication that one who posts here is considered to be imagining the intrusion of their privacy.


I'm concerned about the lengths they are going to just to get one up on a person they don't like. It is a definite intrusion of their privacy. Considering the person that did it to you, I'm sure you are not imagining the intrusion.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hacking via my IP #. I don't know the exact how since I am not that proficient with computers. But KP has our email addresses to send us emails.


Lisa did not hack your email or PM's.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


I was never told she is brain injured. Figured she was hitting the bottle. I will pm her. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Kids have become THINGS to their parents. Marriages are supposed to have kids, so the "parents" oblige society by having some. Their job is done and the kids are basically left to fend for themselves spiritually and emotionally. It's no wonder they have no direction.


I can't begin to find the right words to say how much I agree with you. In the last job I had before I retired, I worked with around 20 women who had families, who worked way over 40 hours a week because they were trying to get ahead, where both parents worked and the children were "taken care of" by a lot of after school activities and daycare. I'm 65, and when I was growing up mothers didn't usually work outside the home. As the years have gone by, I have come to value my childhood more and more.

My parents were strict and consistent. We were never punished physically. We were very sheltered, and I am especially grateful for that. Sure, I had friends who had pretty rotten parents. I didn't and was grateful even as a kid. I never wanted anyone else's parents to be mine. Instead, my friends and cousins were completely envious of us.

My brother and I were talking about this recently. We both got a good laugh when we realized we both felt the same way. We could let our friends and cousins have all our parents' attention while they could get it because we had our parents all to ourselves ALL the time. We know our parents weren't perfect. There's no such thing. They were very good, and that's good enough for me.

I have to add that I and my closest friends think our generation did a pretty bad job of parenting, and may even have contributed all too much to what we see going on these days.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you give it a break


Just giving her a taste of her own medicine, CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is why I don't worry about your health. Playing dead again? Your buddies can take care of you...or not.


Now this is the one I was meaning to answer. Not asking you don't want you to.

Not dead yet but sure that will happen .

Don't worry about who takes care of me wouldn't want that. I can take care of myself been doing it since left my mom and dad's home.

But added bonus it is nice if they do. So I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm concerned about the lengths they are going to just to get one up on a person they don't like. It is a definite intrusion of their privacy. Considering the person that did it to you, I'm sure you are not imagining the intrusion.


So, you are admitting that what Lisa did was reveal the truth that the present Wombat's brother, (_a guy who posted on sex sites about wanting to choke women for sexual pleasure and even posting his penis_) was the one who was originally posting as "WombatNoMore" and that she's been covering for him ever since.

Otherwise, there was no invasion of privacy, right?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SQM sorry I was not upset with you about the award. I found it funny as you seem to have the same kind of humor I do.
> 
> Warp.  Should have used smiley face so you would have known I was not upset.
> 
> ...


I feel bad that I made jokes at your expense not knowing your medical history. But please explain the White Plains reference as I used to live near there.

A couple of days ago I went with my bros to Lake Geneva. Have you been there? Hopefully in the future I will be able to award you a point or a medal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MIB sorry had you confuse with Dame. went back and looked its the bird thing. Should have look at the name.

So instead of thanking Dame I should have thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. I am Jewish and I don't think Emirates would take me nor would I take them. I will wait for a magic carpet to take me to Australia or a great sleeping pill that would allow me to sleep the whole trip. But thanks for the info, Ms. Eve.


Maybe you could find a nice sugar daddy and use his private jet. All the space, food, booze, etc., that you could want for the trip. Or learn to transport yourself from place to place like the witches and wizards in Harry Potter do. Wouldn't that be fun?!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you give it a break


Why don't you tell your "friend", who's either been lying to you about who she is, or you've been helping her to lie about who she is, to "give it a break".

She has long and consistently been the nastiest, most arrogant rotten, mean poster on this board.

Then when you run into someone who's willing to "go there" with her, NOW it's time to "give it a break"? Puleeease.

Too late.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Lisa did not hack your email or PM's.


What is your problem? Were you in the Residents Inn with me in Illinois when I was begging her to stop and forget about me? Were you in the Residents Inn when she identified herself and told me what I was pming to CB?

Have you ever known me to make things up?

Email her and you will get the story. She knows all about me - way more info than what I shared here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> I feel bad that I made jokes at your expense not knowing your medical history. But please explain the White Plains reference as I used to live near there.
> 
> A couple of days ago I went with my bros to Lake Geneva. Have you been there? Hopefully in the future I will be able to award you a point or a medal.


Just being silly about it all. White Plains , just making fun of the whole message just to see if anyone would take up and go off with message. Just goes to prove that some people don't need much to set them off. Must say thought I am same way.

Not to worry about it SQM I laugh about it as said in post to you. We both have a warp sense of humor.

Lake Geneva nice place to visit. But am sure it was not a good time for you.
Sorry about your lost, not easy as have been there this year myself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe you could find a nice sugar daddy and use his private jet. All the space, food, booze, etc., that you could want for the trip. Or learn to transport yourself from place to place like the witches and wizards in Harry Potter do. Wouldn't that be fun?!


Sugar Daddy at my age???? I would only find a Splenda Granddad on his rollator. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm concerned about the lengths they are going to just to get one up on a person they don't like. It is a definite intrusion of their privacy. Considering the person that did it to you, I'm sure you are not imagining the intrusion.


I'm concerned about the lengths KPG went through to dig up dirt on me. 10,000+ posts. Too bad it was all for nothing. And look at the pickle she is in now because of her psychotic actions. It's called Karma, solo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sugar Daddy at my age???? I would only find a Splenda Granddad on his rollator. But thanks for the suggestion.


Don't short sell yourself, SQ. I am sure there is a sugar daddy out there for a fine looking woman like you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I missed the whole Knitanon thing...just more of Lisa's rantings obviously!

SQM...what do you think of your friend JC now? Still think she's who she claims to be?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Two in one response:

1. Brat - I am not as cute as the Sloth. How do you know how I look asks the Traumatized and Ultra Sensitive Sloth?

2. Cooke has a right to doubt me. All she needs is to email Lisa to find out what happens. I don't think there is a shred of evidence on these threads that I distort the truth. I will let my character speak for itself. I still like Cooke. She is very jolly, a good geek and very smart. I am even willing to bypass Gifts' insult of my SIL's dying. The Sloth is very Zen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> So, you are admitting that what Lisa did was reveal the truth that the present Wombat's brother, (_a guy who posted on sex sites about wanting to choke women for sexual pleasure and even posting his penis_) was the one who was originally posting as "WombatNoMore" and that she's been covering for him ever since.
> 
> Otherwise, there was no invasion of privacy, right?


No. I don't know what the hell you are talking about, but it doesn't surprise me that you would bring up this garbage.

I am talking about YOU posting what you refer to as KPG's IP address. I am also saying that Lisa has done the same thing, although using one of her many usernames. That is an invasion of privacy. You don't know who is reading this forum and you are responsible for providing them information that they shouldn't be privy to. What you have done is WRONG.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm concerned about the lengths they are going to just to get one up on a person they don't like. It is a definite intrusion of their privacy. Considering the person that did it to you, I'm sure you are not imagining the intrusion.


I was not referring to myself, I was referring to SQM. SQM has since discussed what's been going on with her KP account.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> So, you are admitting that what Lisa did was reveal the truth that the present Wombat's brother, (_a guy who posted on sex sites about wanting to choke women for sexual pleasure and even posting his penis_) was the one who was originally posting as "WombatNoMore" and that she's been covering for him ever since.
> 
> Otherwise, there was no invasion of privacy, right?


You know, I'm wondering about who you really are. You're behaving in the same way as VL. So, who the hell are you?


----------



## catsndogs (Apr 3, 2014)

SQM said:


> Two in one response:
> 
> 1. Brat - I am not as cute as the Sloth. How do you know how I look asks the Traumatized and Ultra Sensitive Sloth?
> 
> 2. Cooke has a right to doubt me. All she needs is to email Lisa to find out what happens. I don't think there is a shred of evidence on these threads that I distort the truth. I will let my character speak for itself. I still like Cooke. She is very jolly, a good geek and very smart. I am even willing to bypass Gifts' insult of my SIL's dying. The Sloth is very Zen.


Consider yourself warned, SQM!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is your problem? Were you in the Residents Inn with me in Illinois when I was begging her to stop and forget about me? Were you in the Residents Inn when she identified herself and told me what I was pming to CB?
> 
> Have you ever known me to make things up?
> 
> Email her and you will get the story. She knows all about me - way more info than what I shared here.


It's interesting that she can be so very sure about what VL has or hasn't done. Just saying.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't give a s*&t any more. The damage has been done. I will follow your instructions if you pm me with the info I requested. 

You sound a bit like the Wicked Witch of the West talking to Dorothy but I do appreciate your thinking of my well-being.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> PP No name was not you it was Cheeky. Why, well Cheeky said something unkind to a lady I have know since coming on KP.
> the lady only said she did not like ACA. Cheeky really jump on her. Then when I ask Cheeky why . She said she has PM lady to say she was sorry. I check with lady and she had not done it. Told Cheeky to be careful as her words would come back to haunt her.
> Then decide just to use the no name as what the heck she didn't want to admit she had done something wrong. I called her no name. So I was not even thinking of you .Every one got confused at who I meant and believe me it was not you.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, it certainly looked as though you were calling me noname; at least, you said something about noname that could only have been about me. But if you meant Cheeky, okay.

I didn't say it was you who posted on Domestic Violence. It was another D&P person, and I'm sorry my message was confusing enough to make you go through all 55 pages. (I hope you read some of the messages - the women who wrote them were so brave!) I don't think you ever called me abusive, but the person I was talking about did, several times.

I still think it's wrong of you to pretend to be disabled for a joke just to catch us in a bit of meanness, especially since afterward you claim that we shouldn't behave like that with a disabled person. Why should we give sympathy and understanding to someone who admits that it's a joke? It's not as though you never did it before. It's very annoying.

But please, while we're being friendly, would you tell me what you meant by White Plains?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's interesting that she can be so very sure about what VL has or hasn't done. Just saying.


Knitanon speaks, rants, posts images, threatens, brings up long past false scenarios...interesting...just like Lisa!

Hmmmmm!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Knitanon speaks, rants, posts images, threatens, brings up long past false scenarios...interesting...just like Lisa!
> 
> Hmmmmm!


And she's stepped in under another name warning SQM. Charming. Criminal.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

catsndogs said:


> Consider yourself warned, SQM!


?????? Warned about what???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


I just spent 20+ minutes writing a carefully thought out answer to you only to watch my browser crash while I was proofreading it. I haven't the heart to do it again. I'm especially sorry because I think you deserve a serious answer. Maybe some day I'll try again. I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I could explain it, but if you can't see what's wrong, it wouldn't be worth the bother. Okay, now you can tell everyone how abusive I am.


soloweygirl said:


> What's wrong with poking fun at yourself? Yarnie wasn't making fun of people with disabilities. You should try it sometime. Lighten up and as you said to me, go find a sense of humor. You obviously can use one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is getting out of hand. I won't be part of this.

Wombat, I don't agree with this, and I don't agree with what is happening. Sorry but I am not in agreement with what is happening right now. There has to be a limit to the nastiness. Designer


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I won't be part of this.
> 
> Wombat, I don't agree with this, and I don't agree with what is happening. Sorry but I am not in agreement with what is happening right now. There has to be a limit to the nastiness. Designer


I am with you on this one Shirley.....when people imply threats it is way out of hand and admin needs to step in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Knitanon speaks, rants, posts images, threatens, brings up long past false scenarios...interesting...just like Lisa!
> 
> Hmmmmm!


More like Cheryl/Cherf/KPG


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I am with you on this one Shirley.....when people imply threats it is way out of hand and admin needs to step in.


Come on over to LOLL ladies. The drama is overbearing here today.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I won't be part of this.
> 
> Wombat, I don't agree with this, and I don't agree with what is happening. Sorry but I am not in agreement with what is happening right now. There has to be a limit to the nastiness. Designer


I feel the same way. We've got a situation here where an individual is using another persons user name and I believe that individual is Vocal Lisa.

I'm signing off. I'll return when it's been sorted. And it will be sorted.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am not talking about KPG we know who she is and what she is. I am not going to join in any more than that. I am leaving this thread. I also apologize to Yarnie. I hope she knows I mean it. If it is the truth then so be it. I just don't want to be involved with this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

#


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see it that way at all. Yarnie and others have said hurtful and untrue things as a matter of routine. I don't intend to cut her or anyone else a break because they say they are 'disabled.'



west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would anyone ever listen to a word that this delusional idiot has to say?



Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't Mountain Stitches the woman who was killed in an accident, whose husband wrote such a heartfelt message on KP? Who but KPG would think to put her in a list of D&P phonies and accuse her of being Lisa?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another idiot is heard from.



Poor Purl said:


>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go back to doing what you're doing, but please take that sweater off the kitten. Thanks.



joeysomma said:


> I'm sure you are able to do the research. When I do you don't believe it anyway, and then someone calls me an idiot. So call me an idiot and I have not wasted my time, attempting to teach you and your friends something, that the liberal propaganda has changed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's been done to us before. Didn't bother you guys at all then. Goosey, goosey gander.



soloweygirl said:


> It was totally wrong for Janet to post the IP address. It tides were turned, she would be screaming and having hissy fits about it. Too bad your groups thinks it's okay.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then you must be innocent since you say you are? I have it under advisement.



theyarnlady said:


> PP No name was not you it was Cheeky. Why, well Cheeky said something unkind to a lady I have know since coming on KP.
> the lady only said she did not like ACA. Cheeky really jump on her. Then when I ask Cheeky why . She said she has PM lady to say she was sorry. I check with lady and she had not done it. Told Cheeky to be careful as her words would come back to haunt her.
> Then decide just to use the no name as what the heck she didn't want to admit she had done something wrong. I called her no name. So I was not even thinking of you .Every one got confused at who I meant and believe me it was not you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why would anyone ever listen to a word that this delusional idiot has to say?


That was a terrible thing to do. KPG used Mountain Stitches because she knew that she couldn't contest what KPG wrote.
Very sick!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Experience and common sense....



soloweygirl said:


> Where is your proof of that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> That lame "I used Cheryl's IP address when I emailed Lisa" excuse is not something that would come from a smart bunny.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They always try to obscure the issue. Ask why? Say it isn't true! It insults your intelligence.



Knitanon said:


> Oh, for God's sake. You haven't figured out what IP#'s do yet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How horrible to drag someone into this argument in such circumstances. I THINK KPG OWES AN APOLOGY BECAUSE SHE WAS WRONG. Not holding my breath but hoping the idolization will erode.



Wombatnomore said:


> Yes it was Mountain Stitches who was killed in a car accident. Very sad. She was lovely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't get it either.



Cindy S said:


> ?????? Warned about what???


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> #


Love that visual and your new avatar. It still has the pigtails. Is that my beloved Bette? Wish you lived near me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love that visual and your new avatar. It still has the pigtails. Is that my beloved Bette? Wish you lived near me.


Yes,SQ. That is our beloved Bette. It was taken from the movie Hocus Pocus. It's a very funny movie. It is on tonight as a matter of fact. on The Family Channel. I took my kids to see it years ago and the minute I saw Bette, I couldn't stop laughing. She sings in this movie, too.
You should watch it. It will bring a smile back to that pretty face of yours. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes,SQ. That is our beloved Bette. It was taken from the movie Hocus Pocus. Very funny movie. It is on tonight as a mater of fact
> on The Family Channel. I took my kids to see it years ago and the minute I saw Bette, I couldn't stop laughing.
> You should watch it. It will bring a smile back to that pretty face of yours. :thumbup:


Ha ha. I cannot picture Our Campy Brat watching the family channel.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Once in a while, SQ. I'll bet you can't picture me watching
Winnie the Pooh either! I do for one hour every day that Brynn is with me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks, it should be quite clear why some here are hanging on to KPG for dear Life and agree with her no matter how nasty she gets. They are scared stiff of her. She is as vicious as they come and will do anything to destroy anyone not agreeing with her. I feel that she desperately is in need of professional help.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, it should be quite clear why some here are hanging on to KPG for dear Life and agree with her no matter how nasty she gets. They are scared stiff of her. She is as vicious as they come and will do anything to destroy anyone not agreeing with her. I feel that she desperately is in need of professional help.


I suggested that we call Nurse Ingried to come back and give KPG her meds.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where or when it has been mentioned, but I've never heard this before. I don't believe I've ever commented on the quality of Yarnie's posts. I do my best to follow along. I'm very sorry that Yarnie has to struggle with words, but please don't expect that others are aware of her disability. I commend Yarnie for not giving up! I can only hope that I would be as tenacious in the same situation! Way to go, Yarnie!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't Mountain Stitches the woman who was killed in an accident, whose husband wrote such a heartfelt message on KP? Who but KPG would think to put her in a list of D&P phonies and accuse her of being Lisa?


Yes. It really shocked me to hear her name used in this way. Anyone who had read her posts would not have made this accusation! The poor woman is dead! Let her rest in peace!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm not sure where or when it has been mentioned, but I've never heard this before. I don't believe I've ever commented on the quality of Yarnie's posts. I do my best to follow along. I'm very sorry that Yarnie has to struggle with words, but please don't expect that others are aware of her disability. I commend Yarnie for not giving up! I can only hope that I would be as tenacious in the same situation! Way to go, Yarnie!


She said something about it maybe a year or so ago, and I used to go out of my way to go easy on her. But she hasn't shown the same consideration for others.

Ask susanmos2000 about Yarnie.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She said something about it maybe a year or so ago, and I used to go out of my way to go easy on her. But she hasn't shown the same consideration for others.
> 
> Ask susanmos2000 about Yarnie.


And I remember Yarnie saying she wasn't disabled--that she isn't a disabled person. Maybe she meant that she didn't consider herself disabled.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> And I remember Yarnie saying she wasn't disabled--that she isn't a disabled person. Maybe she meant that she didn't consider herself disabled.


That may be. She has proudly said that her parents raised her to be independent, or something like that. But she also will write something like yesterday's message, and if anyone criticizes her she'll say she did it to show how we would behave, that we would make fun of her, a disabled person.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you give it a break


Goes both ways CB.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure you are able to do the research. When I do you don't believe it anyway, and then someone calls me an idiot. So call me an idiot and I have not wasted my time, attempting to teach you and your friends something, that the liberal propaganda has changed.


Then I would suggest not posting here. It doesn't seem to work for either side. Continuing to do so would seem to be an enticement for disagreement on your part.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe you could find a nice sugar daddy and use his private jet. All the space, food, booze, etc., that you could want for the trip. Or learn to transport yourself from place to place like the witches and wizards in Harry Potter do. Wouldn't that be fun?!


 I'm not SQM but heck yeah, I would do this all day long!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Two in one response:
> 
> 1. Brat - I am not as cute as the Sloth. How do you know how I look asks the Traumatized and Ultra Sensitive Sloth?
> 
> 2. Cooke has a right to doubt me. All she needs is to email Lisa to find out what happens. I don't think there is a shred of evidence on these threads that I distort the truth. I will let my character speak for itself. I still like Cooke. She is very jolly, a good geek and very smart. I am even willing to bypass Gifts' insult of my SIL's dying. The Sloth is very Zen.


Zen is very good!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Then I would suggest not posting here. It doesn't seem to work for either side. Continuing to do so would seem to be an enticement for disagreement on your part.


GW, your comments are way too logical. Save yourself!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> GW, your comments are way too logical. Save yourself!


Just on my first glass of wine! Give me time - I could become less logical and very funny! Well....maybe not.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Just on my first glass of wine! Give me time - I could become less logical and very funny! Well....maybe not.


Looking forward to funny! This thread had a very, very bad day as you will discover in your reading.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just spent 20+ minutes writing a carefully thought out answer to you only to watch my browser crash while I was proofreading it. I haven't the heart to do it again. I'm especially sorry because I think you deserve a serious answer. Maybe some day I'll try again. I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunities.


I hate it when that happens. I don't imagine that you agreed with me, but I would have been interested in your response. Your right - I'm sure there will be another opportunity.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm not sure where or when it has been mentioned, but I've never heard this before. I don't believe I've ever commented on the quality of Yarnie's posts. I do my best to follow along. I'm very sorry that Yarnie has to struggle with words, but please don't expect that others are aware of her disability. I commend Yarnie for not giving up! I can only hope that I would be as tenacious in the same situation! Way to go, Yarnie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I just spent 20+ minutes writing a carefully thought out answer to you only to watch my browser crash while I was proofreading it. I haven't the heart to do it again. I'm especially sorry because I think you deserve a serious answer. Maybe some day I'll try again. I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunities.


I hate it when you have spent time and effort only to lose the lot due to a glitch. I tell myself to write long replies in word, saving as I type, then run it through the spelling and grammar checker, but of course......... The same thing happens with emails, you are almost finished then poof, it disappears into the nether world, never to be seen again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> And I remember Yarnie saying she wasn't disabled--that she isn't a disabled person. Maybe she meant that she didn't consider herself disabled.


When I was young, silly and shallow, I was embarrassed for and pitied people with disabilities. I had a real wake-up call with my first job out of university. Our group's secretary was a woman in her mid 40's in a wheelchair. She wasn't really a very good secretary but she more than made up for it in determination, perseverance and loyalty. She used to be a professional dancer in the UK and performed throughout Europe and then she got polio right about the time the vaccines became available.

She was creative and artsy; being a secretary was a very difficult shift for her. But she wasn't going to let her disability define her. She competed in the para Olympics and Commonwealth games and won several medals. She was active in our community. She totally changed my perception of disabilities - they didn't turn people into objects of pity.

The most important lesson I learned is that we all have disabilities and limitations, but they don't have to define us. Since then I've been so fortunate to meet and work with many people with various forms of disabilities. Most of them do not like to be called "disabled" - which labels them according to their disability. Yarnie has said the same thing.

I know Yarnie doesn't need me or anyone to speak for her. But really what's wrong with her yanking your chains a little with her post? It's pretty mild compared to most of what goes on here. The outcome proved her point and gave her warped sense of humour a workout.

I think there is a lot we can all learn from the Yarnies and other people with disabilities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I hate it when you have spent time and effort only to lose the lot due to a glitch. I tell myself to write long replies in word, saving as I type, then run it through the spelling and grammar checker, but of course......... The same thing happens with emails, you are almost finished then poof, it disappears into the nether world, never to be seen again.


The worst part is that Google Chrome, which I use as a browser, tries to be funny when it crashes. Cartoons, statements like "He's dead, Jim." Annoying as hell.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I won't be part of this.
> 
> Wombat, I don't agree with this, and I don't agree with what is happening. Sorry but I am not in agreement with what is happening right now. There has to be a limit to the nastiness. Designer


You haven't been a part of "it", except to express your disapproval. Certainly, Yarnie must know that. Isn't that sufficient? I don't understand your periodic dramatic departures. Expressing your disapproval seems far more constructive as you influence those of us who were acting badly to cut it out and, in this instance, show Yarnie that there are some people around here who don't participate in certain kinds of behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Unfortunately professional help will not come looking for her, and she's happy being loose.



Huckleberry said:


> Folks, it should be quite clear why some here are hanging on to KPG for dear Life and agree with her no matter how nasty she gets. They are scared stiff of her. She is as vicious as they come and will do anything to destroy anyone not agreeing with her. I feel that she desperately is in need of professional help.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Another IS video of British hostage:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/26/14/03/Allegations-ISIL-is-waterboarding-hostages


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> When I was young, silly and shallow, I was embarrassed for and pitied people with disabilities. I had a real wake-up call with my first job out of university. Our group's secretary was a woman in her mid 40's in a wheelchair. She wasn't really a very good secretary but she more than made up for it in determination, perseverance and loyalty. She used to be a professional dancer in the UK and performed throughout Europe and then she got polio right about the time the vaccines became available.
> 
> She was creative and artsy; being a secretary was a very difficult shift for her. But she wasn't going to let her disability define her. She competed in the para Olympics and Commonwealth games and won several medals. She was active in our community. She totally changed my perception of disabilities - they didn't turn people into objects of pity.
> 
> ...


I've never liked the word "disabled". I once got into a major argument with a principal who told me not to call my son " handicapped". They'd just recently started using the term "disabled". I told her, " My son is NOT disabled! He is ABLE to do many things! He just does them with a handicap!". I will never forget that day! My son was entering 7th grade and had signed up for drafting class. Because he had Cerebral Palsy, the principal said he couldn't take drafting and put him in chorus instead. I said, he wanted to learn drafting, even if he couldn't draw the lines. I fought it all the way to the top of the school district without success. Eventually, I found an advocacy group that threatened to sue the district if they would not allow him to take drafting. They gave in and taped his paper too his desk so that he could do the drawing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to the victims and their families and friends.



Wombatnomore said:


> Another IS video of British hostage:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/26/14/03/Allegations-ISIL-is-waterboarding-hostages


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never liked the word "disabled". I once got into a major argument with a principal who told me not to call my son " handicapped". They'd just recently started using the term "disabled". I told her, " My son is NOT disabled! He is ABLE to do many things! He just does them with a handicap!". I will never forget that day! My son was entering 7th grade and had signed up for drafting class. Because he had Cerebral Palsy, the principal said he couldn't take drafting and put him in chorus instead. I said, he wanted to learn drafting, even if he couldn't draw the lines. I fought it all the way to the top of the school district without success. Eventually, I found an advocacy group that threatened to sue the district if they would not allow him to take drafting. They gave in and taped his paper too his desk so that he could do the drawing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you KFN, I so admire parents (and others) who fight for the rights of children no matter their situation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Another IS video of British hostage:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/26/14/03/Allegations-ISIL-is-waterboarding-hostages


Now you owe us one pleasant article from 9News.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Now you owe us one pleasant article from 9News.


Stand by!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


Wow! Those were very dramatic photos. And I am sure the lightning heated up your part of the world. Thanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


Wow!! Thanks, Wombie!! I wish I had been there!:-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never liked the word "disabled". I once got into a major argument with a principal who told me not to call my son " handicapped". They'd just recently started using the term "disabled". I told her, " My son is NOT disabled! He is ABLE to do many things! He just does them with a handicap!". I will never forget that day! My son was entering 7th grade and had signed up for drafting class. Because he had Cerebral Palsy, the principal said he couldn't take drafting and put him in chorus instead. I said, he wanted to learn drafting, even if he couldn't draw the lines. I fought it all the way to the top of the school district without success. Eventually, I found an advocacy group that threatened to sue the district if they would not allow him to take drafting. They gave in and taped his paper too his desk so that he could do the drawing.


It's troubling that they would rather fight you than look for the obvious solution, taping the paper down. Draftsmen have all these tools to help them draw lines, so that wouldn't have been an impediment; the only problem probably was the inability to keep the paper from shifting.

I also like your distinction between "disabled" and "handicapped." I never thought of it that way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

In my special ed training we were taught to refer to the person first before the disability, ie, a student with autism, a boy with dyslexia. This way we remember their humanity first rather than their issues.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


What a show! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> In my special ed training we were taught to refer to the person first before the disability, ie, a student with autism, a boy with dyslexia. This way we remember their humanity first rather than their issues.


It upsets me that such a thing has to be taught. But I guess it does: people still say "an autistic," "a retard," "a deaf-mute."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been mentioned several times that Yarnie had a brain injury that affected her spelling and language abilities. Even with the use of a dictionary, grammar and context errors happen. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for anyone in that situation being an active participant in a written forum for as many years as Yarnie has.
> 
> She has also admitted that she doesn't always take the time to use the dictionary or edit her posts. Generally it isn't hard to get the gist of her intentions. There were a few little pokes from those of you present at the time, but you seemed to understand that she meant "precaution". But after MIB went on her petulant rant, it became an opportunity for some of you to pile it on page after page.
> 
> ...


Even when not in an all out attack against Yarnie, some of these "enlightened, caring liberals" have often made negative comments about Yarnie's posts - not about the subject, but the appearance. What got their dander up was the fact that they were the butt of the joke.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

More pics of our spectacular storm - enjoy:

http://www.9news.com.au/National/2014/10/26/22/11/Photos-as-South-Australia-is-hit-by-severe-thunderstorm


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Now this is SPOOKY:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/10/27/03/27/russell-brand-reportedly-set-to-run-for-london-mayor


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> You know, I'm wondering about who you really are. You're behaving in the same way as VL. So, who the hell are you?


The old saying does apply. If it looks like a duck... Behaving like VL, because it IS VL. She can't get away from herself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now this is SPOOKY:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/10/27/03/27/russell-brand-reportedly-set-to-run-for-london-mayor


I only saw him once briefly on a youtube video and he was a bit weird, so he will win for sure if your politics are like ours.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> In my special ed training we were taught to refer to the person first before the disability, ie, a student with autism, a boy with dyslexia. This way we remember their humanity first rather than their issues.


Same in nursing. Never refer to a patient as their condition or disease, always state their name first and then respectfully their particular issue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I could explain it, but if you can't see what's wrong, it wouldn't be worth the bother. Okay, now you can tell everyone how abusive I am.


You can't explain it. You were the butt of a joke and behaved in a predictable manner. That is all and you didn't like it. PERIOD. No need, you have done the job quite satisfactorily. Thank you. You're another one that must be a pure joy to be around at social gatherings, NOT.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You can't explain it. You were the butt of a joke and behaved in a predictable manner. That is all and you didn't like it. PERIOD. No need, you have done the job quite satisfactorily. Thank you. You're another one that must be a pure joy to be around at social gatherings, NOT.


Actually PP is quite lovely in real life. Brilliant and funny. Perfect companion.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


I love those pictures, what a light show. Did you actually get the rain you needed? We are still in drought conditions and have had a number of storms that have been all noise and just a splash of rain, doing nothing to alleviate the drought.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I love those pictures, what a light show. Did you actually get the rain you needed? We are still in drought conditions and have had a number of storms that have been all noise and just a splash of rain, doing nothing to alleviate the drought.


It rained intensely for about 3 minutes but that's all. Storms are typical in October/November but usually without a lot of rain. We do need more rain also.

It's thundering right now. I love storms.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with poking fun at yourself? Yarnie wasn't making fun of people with disabilities. You should try it sometime. Lighten up and as you said to me, go find a sense of humor. You obviously can use one.
> ...


I'll try to explain things on your level, though I doubt that I'm capable of going that low.

Either Yarnie really has language difficulties or she writes that way on purpose. If her message was written on purpose, as some kind of sociological experiment, then she doesn't get to claim "Maybe you can learn that when someone has a learning disability or needs help with just remember words that have been forgotten in their mind to help them." That would be her making fun of people with handicaps.

If, as I suspect, she does indeed have a disability, why does she feel it necessary to first deny it, saying it was purposeful, then crying that we aren't nice to people with disabilities? She can't have it both ways.

Additionally, Yarnie has at times been vicious in the way she has spoken to others. Why would we want to go out of our way to be nice to her, and why should we be expected to?

A while back (months, maybe even a year, ago) Yarnie was writing such gibberish that it looked like a stroke. I and one of my cohorts saw it and got very concerned, but the only thing we could do was reach out to her friends to get in touch with her husband. We did that, and for response we got crickets chirping, dead air. The following day one of you got on line saying how hilarious it was that Yarnie had fooled us into thinking she was having some kind of episode.

So if we are concerned about her, we're hilarious and the butt of her joke. If we think she's pretending and we write messages like the one Maid wrote, we're what? - hypocrites, uncaring? but again fools who fell for her joke. Something like that may be funny the first time, but after that it gets really old really fast.

And as for my social skills, I can't judge them myself, but since you're almost always wrong in your opinions, I won't worry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually PP is quite lovely in real life. Brilliant and funny. Perfect companion.


What a nice thing to say. Thank you, SQ.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What a nice thing to say. Thank you, SQ.


PoorPurl
always enjoy your statements and responses.


----------



## Llavaia (Oct 14, 2013)

PP .. I always enjoy your posts .. It is good to see a first class mind at work.. And as one who has been trolling around this Yarnie thread I must Tell you her posts are giving me the creeps..this 'I'm handicapped I'm not' is disturbing on so many levels..cut her off.. Do not post another thing about her..she has everyone fighting about her...and loving every min of it.. She is playing you all in a very sick way. You are all to good for this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> PoorPurl
> always enjoy your statements and responses.


Thank you, Huck. Not that Solow's opinion means anything to me, but yours certainly does.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Everyone is handicapped/disabled in some form or another. In some people it is more visible than others. There is only one person who IS perfect, the Lord Jesus Christ.


Jeeee--sus!! She's at it again!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Llavaia said:


> PP .. I always enjoy your posts .. It is good to see a first class mind at work.. And as one who has been trolling around this Yarnie thread I must Tell you her posts are giving me the creeps..this 'I'm handicapped I'm not' is disturbing on so many levels..cut her off.. Do not post another thing about her..she has everyone fighting about her...and loving every min of it.. She is playing you all in a very sick way. You are all to good for this.


Hi Llavaia, I didn't realize you've been following this. It can get embarrassing. But though I used to go easy on Yarnie, she's pulled that "I'm handicapped I'm not" once too often.

If you'd like to see her at her best, check out the pages around http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158520-94.html#3066195 . See how sympathetic it makes you feel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Jeeee--sus!! She's at it again!


Welcome back, D. You've been missed.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Welcome back, D. You've been missed.


Hi Purl! Thanks. Missed some of you, too. Others, not so much.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Hi Purl! Thanks. Missed some of you, too. Others, not so much.


You may not have missed people, but you missed some --- I don't know how to describe them, but there have been a couple of big dramas around here.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You may not have missed people, but you missed some --- I don't know how to describe them, but there have been a couple of big dramas around here.


I tried to wade through it but I was developing a headache. Did see an interesting post about the multiple personalities of KPG. Hmmm. Did you see the photos of my weekend? Refreshing, lovely.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So glad you know him!


No, I've only heard other people's fantasies. Quite an unpleasant story, actually.

Don't go there, Joey. I'm really not in the mood for your evangelizing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She can't help it D She thrives on trying to roil the waters.
Your pictures were awesome!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She can't help it D She thrives on trying to roil the waters.
> Your pictures were awesome!


Thanks, Patty.

You're right, she does love to stamp her feet and shriek about how the world is coming to an end.

The thing is, her type is widely tolerated and even encouraged in ways. As an atheist, I can no longer just go along to get along because it has become a matter of FENDING OFF the intrusion of religion into our lives and politics. Joey is so accustomed to the privileges she enjoys as a Christian that they have become the same as "rights" in her mind. My job is to make her uncomfortable.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I tried to wade through it but I was developing a headache. Did see an interesting post about the multiple personalities of KPG. Hmmm. Did you see the photos of my weekend? Refreshing, lovely.


Not this week's. Will look soon.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you KFN, I so admire parents (and others) who fight for the rights of children no matter their situation.


We lived in Wichita Kansas for three years. The WORST schools EVER!!! I had to fight for everything! They tried to give my son a D in physical education because he couldn't do everything well enough or fast enough ie climb a rope one handed or do pull ups one handed or push ups or run a mile fast enough (one leg was almost 2" shorter than the other). But he could play baseball one handed. He learned to catch the ball with the glove, tuck it into elbow, drop the glove and throw the ball and he could bat one handed. He was actually pretty good at that but they werent graded on that. (He mostly he umpired for little league games, because he loved being involved.) He got straight As in everything (advanced classes) except PE and drafting. They "compromised" by giving him Cs in those two classes and we started looking for a new job to get out of there!

Our youngest son was gifted. Before entering kindergarten, he could add, subtract, multiply and divide. He could spell and write stories. He was reading 5th grade level books. He hated school! It was boring! They refused to test him for the gifted program. They tried to tell us that we had to pay $3000 to have him tested. In 1st grade we transferred him to a math/science magnet school. They still wouldn't test him but they pulled him out during math and he went to the computer lab and played Math Blasters multiplication and division. During reading he was pulled out and went to the library where he read books and wrote reports about things like the Grand Canyon and Dinosaurs. Then he was happy. But it was always a battle.

We were able to move to St Louis. We moved into the Parkway school district and they were wonderful! We never had to fight for anything! Both of the younger two were put in gifted and the oldest with Cerebral Palsy, wasn't required to take PE. He got involved in Debate, Model UN, 
Moot Court etc... My middle son was into football, baseball and wrestling. The youngest was in orchestra. He played violin by ear, very beautifully. They all did well and enjoyed school.

Later, we adopted our daughter and moved back to Omaha. She had some issues due to Attachment Disorder and being a drug baby but we didn't have to fight for services and she didn't require many. Her's were control issues. She wouldn't turn in her homework and tried to fail on purpose. So we had a system set up to make sure she was doing her work and turning it in. Never had a problem. They understood what we were dealing with.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


Cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I tried to wade through it but I was developing a headache. Did see an interesting post about the multiple personalities of KPG. Hmmm. Did you see the photos of my weekend? Refreshing, lovely.


Found them. The spot looks wonderful.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We lived in Wichita Kansas for three years. The WORST schools EVER!!! I had to fight for everything! They tried to give my son a D in physical education because he couldn't do everything well enough or fast enough ie climb a rope one handed or do pull ups one handed or push ups or run a mile fast enough (one leg was almost 2" shorter than the other). But he could play baseball one handed. He learned to catch the ball with the glove, tuck it into elbow, drop the glove and throw the ball and he could bat one handed. He was actually pretty good at that but they werent graded on that. (He mostly he umpired for little league games, because he loved being involved.) He got straight As in everything (advanced classes) except PE and drafting. They "compromised" by giving him Cs in those two classes and we started looking for a new job to get out of there!
> 
> Our youngest son was gifted. Before entering kindergarten, he could add, subtract, multiply and divide. He could spell and write stories. He was reading 5th grade level books. He hated school! It was boring! They refused to test him for the gifted program. They tried to tell us that we had to pay $3000 to have him tested. In 1st grade we transferred him to a math/science magnet school. They still wouldn't test him but they pulled him out during math and he went to the computer lab and played Math Blasters multiplication and division. During reading he was pulled out and went to the library where he read books and wrote reports about things like the Grand Canyon and Dinosaurs. Then he was happy. But it was always a battle.
> 
> ...


You are a first class mother and your children can be proud of you. You will always be there for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's troubling that they would rather fight you than look for the obvious solution, taping the paper down. Draftsmen have all these tools to help them draw lines, so that wouldn't have been an impediment; the only problem probably was the inability to keep the paper from shifting.
> 
> I also like your distinction between "disabled" and "handicapped." I never thought of it that way.


The legal advocate said that we could insist on the school district buying him a computer and drafting software but he didn't want that. It was his occupational therapist who came up with the idea of taping the paper to the desk. He had a little bit of a hard time, holding the ruler with his spastic hand, but did pretty good. He REALLY did NOT want to be in chorus!

I've always HATED the term "disabled". But the medical profession somehow considered it a kinder term. I thought it was self defeating.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> In my special ed training we were taught to refer to the person first before the disability, ie, a student with autism, a boy with dyslexia. This way we remember their humanity first rather than their issues.


Public education hasn't always been so kind. When we lived in Wichita, we had a neighbor boy with Spina Bifida. He was quite bright but because he was paralyzed from the armpits down, he had to wear a diaper. They would not provide an aide so he could go to the neighborhood school. He had to attend a school with children who were profoundly mentally disabled. His father had been fighting for years to get him an education. This boy could do everything my boys did! He'd climb right out of his wheelchair and pull himself along to keep up. His father also invented a bicycle that he could ride (which was adopted by the Shriners, for all of their kids). It was all very sad. Terrible school district!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The legal advocate said that we could insist on the school district buying him a computer and drafting software but he didn't want that. It was his occupational therapist who came up with the idea of taping the paper to the desk. He had a little bit of a hard time, holding the ruler with his spastic hand, but did pretty good. He REALLY did NOT want to be in chorus!
> 
> I've always HATED the term "disabled". But the medical profession somehow considered it a kinder term. I thought it was self defeating.


This is a serious question, with no challenge intended. How SHOULD one refer to those with special challenges? Terms come and go and it's hard to know how not to offend. Neither is it realistic or kind to ignore those who were born with problems. I truly don't know. Help us out.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> This is a serious question, with no challenge intended. How SHOULD one refer to those with special challenges? Terms come and go and it's hard to know how not to offend. Neither is it realistic or kind to ignore those who were born with problems. I truly don't know. Help us out.


When nursing people with disabilities, we did not use a label when discussing their care. It was always, Mr. so and so who has paraplegia for example. So always respectfully individualising rather than classifying if you will.

Edit above.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Everyone is handicapped/disabled in some form or another. In some people it is more visible than others. There is only one person who IS perfect, the Lord Jesus Christ.


joeysomma
oh really? If he is around somewhere, he sure is messing up big time.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> oh really? If he is around somewhere, he sure is messing up big time.


He's sure not protecting the Christians under ISIS. Gotta wonder why they are being punished. There's also that damned Ebola thing....evidently not aware of that, either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Public education hasn't always been so kind. When we lived in Wichita, we had a neighbor boy with Spina Bifida. He was quite bright but because he was paralyzed from the armpits down, he had to wear a diaper. They would not provide an aide so he could go to the neighborhood school. He had to attend a school with children who were profoundly mentally disabled. His father had been fighting for years to get him an education. This boy could do everything my boys did! He'd climb right out of his wheelchair and pull himself along to keep up. His father also invented a bicycle that he could ride (which was adopted by the Shriners, for all of their kids). It was all very sad. Terrible school district!


Knitter fro Nebraska
it isn't the children having issues, it is the grown-ups and those of us who care, must fight for those who are in need.
And our fights will be harder in the future since all too many among us are failing to learn humanity and interaction with fellow Humans. Einstein predicted our shortcomings and we are seeing them much sooner than he thought they would emerge.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will ask Designer to design a mitten with a middle finger.


I never thought of one -- hmm, I will have to get my brain going -- hard to do today.

Best idea would be get a glove pattern and knit accross all but one finger - then follow the pattern for one finger, It certainly could be done. There you go, I will be thinking about that all night! how how how????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Crochet! Go round and round until you get to where you want the thumb to start, then back and forth until where you want the thumb to end, round and round to the base of the fingers, a little back and forth until time to start the middle finger, join the top of the hand, leaving a place to form that middle finger and go round and round until you reach the desired length. Bind middle finger off by pulling yarn tight to make a sort of gather and there you go. I'd make one and post a picture but I'd probably get a load of you-know-what from Admin.


You got it girl!!!!

Well, I am going to head to the kitchen and make us a cuppa. See you all on LOLL or NB.


----------



## Llavaia (Oct 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Everyone is handicapped/disabled in some form or another. In some people it is more visible than others. There is only one person who IS perfect, the Lord Jesus Christ.


Please tell me what this response has to do with what I said?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adore storms. Thanks.



Wombatnomore said:


> This is rather wonderful! The storm is passing over as I write. Lashings of lightening, rolling and cracking thunder and rain drops the size of dinner plates! Fabulous:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/2014/10/26/21/32/thunderstorm-hits-south-australia-bringing-a-lightning-show


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



SQM said:


> In my special ed training we were taught to refer to the person first before the disability, ie, a student with autism, a boy with dyslexia. This way we remember their humanity first rather than their issues.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You scared me good.



Wombatnomore said:


> Now this is SPOOKY:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/10/27/03/27/russell-brand-reportedly-set-to-run-for-london-mayor


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll try to explain things on your level, though I doubt that I'm capable of going that low.
> 
> Either Yarnie really has language difficulties or she writes that way on purpose. If her message was written on purpose, as some kind of sociological experiment, then she doesn't get to claim "Maybe you can learn that when someone has a learning disability or needs help with just remember words that have been forgotten in their mind to help them." That would be her making fun of people with handicaps.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Jeeee--sus!! She's at it again!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I never thought of one -- hmm, I will have to get my brain going -- hard to do today.
> 
> Best idea would be get a glove pattern and knit accross all but one finger - then follow the pattern for one finger, It certainly could be done. There you go, I will be thinking about that all night! how how how????


Now here's an idea:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not this week's. Will look soon.


see Hobby Lobby #2, not the other topic.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You are a first class mother and your children can be proud of you. You will always be there for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes KFN, I have to agree. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I adore storms. Thanks.


They truly are quite delicious. IMHO.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Boy with autism" was suggested, naming the person first, then the condition.



DGreen said:


> This is a serious question, with no challenge intended. How SHOULD one refer to those with special challenges? Terms come and go and it's hard to know how not to offend. Neither is it realistic or kind to ignore those who were born with problems. I truly don't know. Help us out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Shirley! I've been thinking too but don't have your designing skill.



Designer1234 said:


> I never thought of one -- hmm, I will have to get my brain going -- hard to do today.
> 
> Best idea would be get a glove pattern and knit accross all but one finger - then follow the pattern for one finger, It certainly could be done. There you go, I will be thinking about that all night! how how how????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good one.



Wombatnomore said:


> Now here's an idea:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for putting your neurons to the cause of keeping a New Yorker safe from Ebola on the subway. If necessary, I will use my mittened hands to keep the sky from falling.

I am not that great of a crocheter but I think I found a simple knit pattern.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You are a first class mother and your children can be proud of you. You will always be there for them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Eve! But I did nothing that any other mother wouldn't do, yourself included! Kudos to you as well!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Llavaia said:


> Please tell me what this response has to do with what I said?


It doesn't matter. Joeysomma will grab any opportunity to preach about 1) abortion (adamantly against), 2) same-sex marriage (ditto), or 3) Jesus (for). If she answers, it's often by means of a cut-and-paste job from 8 years ago.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> You scared me good.
> 
> 
> Wombatnomore said:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now here's an idea:


That really is a good idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

In answer to Purl.



damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think you might be right. I am known to be sometimes fooled in cases like these. If I am then she should be ashamed. I just didn't want to be wrong and cruel. This place can be toxic.

Soo for whoever is correct I apologize, for whoever is wrong you will know it. I do feel she is influenced by others. As do we all. I doubt we will ever know for sure.

As far as the information posted, best I stay away from that. I think it was deserved but I hate for us to bring ourselves down to that level. However, I remember Cherf well so have had some second thoughts about yesterday. If anyone deserves to be 'outed' she does. so there we are.

I am hoping to start my own knitting group here. There is a lovely patio in this building with lawn chairs and I have already met a lady in the building who is wanting to learn a bit of crochet. I can have her and a couple of others in my workshop until the nice weather.

It is a lovely day here in Duncan - rain this morning but sunny and very nice now. It is calling for SNOW in Calgary!!!!!

I took my new phone to the telus store and learned a lot, including that I qualify for 3 free 2 hour classes to learn the phone - Thanks be!

I have figured out some of it but still get into apps i don't know what to do with etc. I didn't even know what wifi really is. I was told if you are in your wifi area everything is free, except that I used up all the dollars for my top up as it was neglected to inform me *except* for phone calls. I have no charges for long distance on my land line but i managed to use up all my money on my cell phone learning to use the phone part. Had to top it up again.

Hard to learn new stuff. It is actually a computer. I just finally managed to get a handle on my imac and here I go again.

I think the phone will be handy though. Pat goes for a lot of walks and i sometimes worry so he will carry my old one. He is not computer comfortable -- has no interest but doesn't mind my old little cell phone.

Well, once again, see you in LOLL, I really like it there or NB. not so much here.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> This is a serious question, with no challenge intended. How SHOULD one refer to those with special challenges? Terms come and go and it's hard to know how not to offend. Neither is it realistic or kind to ignore those who were born with problems. I truly don't know. Help us out.


The terminology changes with the times. When we first sought help for our son, it was through an agency called "Crippled Children's". That didn't feel right because our son wasn't crippled. Then it became something about " handicapped children". I was comfortable with that because my son tried to do everything that everyone else did but he did it with a handicap. For some reason the word "handicapped" became a bad word in the late 80s. They acted as if we were saying something bad. "Disabled" became the new word. I can't answer you except to suggest that you just use whatever term is in vogue. Some people are easily offended. If you use what everyone else is using, you can't go wrong.

As far as acknowledging disabilities? Every individual is different. IMO, if an individual wants their disability to be recognized, they'll bring it up first. In my son's case, he doesn't want every stranger he passes, to ask him what's wrong with his hand. But if he's having difficulty doing something, he will explain why. I think its important to just look them in the eye and treat them as you would any other person. The worst thing is to stare and whisper. Also, IMO, when children ask why someone "that way", we shouldn't hush them but acknowledge their question and answer as simply as possible, in an age appropriate manner. Sometimes, all you have to say is, " because he was born that way".


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The terminology changes with the times. When we first sought help for our son, it was through an agency called "Crippled Children's". That didn't feel right because our son wasn't crippled. Then it became something about " handicapped children". I was comfortable with that because my son tried to do everything that everyone else did but he did it with a handicap. For some reason the word "handicapped" became a bad word in the late 80s. They acted as if we were saying something bad. "Disabled" became the new word. I can't answer you except to suggest that you just use whatever term is in vogue. Some people are easily offended. If you use what everyone else is using, you can't go wrong.
> 
> As far as acknowledging disabilities? Every individual is different. IMO, if an individual wants their disability to be recognized, they'll bring it up first. In my son's case, he doesn't want every stranger he passes, to ask him what's wrong with his hand. But if he's having difficulty doing something, he will explain why. I think its important to just look them in the eye and treat them as you would any other person. The worst thing is to stare and whisper. Also, IMO, when children ask why someone "that way", we shouldn't hush them but acknowledge their question and answer as simply as possible, in an age appropriate manner. Sometimes, all you have to say is, " because he was born that way".


You make a lot of sense.

My husband is visually impaired and often wears a bioptic-telescope, which is a very high-tech pair of glasses. People often ask about them. He has endured a lifetime of teasing about being blind and is sometimes sensitive about wearing his glasses in public and when someone asks why he's wearing them, he says, "so I can see almost as well as you."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> "Later, we adopted our daughter and moved back to Omaha. She had some issues due to Attachment Disorder and being a drug baby but we didn't have to fight for services and she didn't require many. Her's were control issues. She wouldn't turn in her homework and tried to fail on purpose. So we had a system set up to make sure she was doing her work and turning it in. Never had a problem. They understood what we were dealing with".


That is interesting to me Neb. My adopted daughter had issues with Reactive Attachment disorder too. Very reserved, shows little emotion, is usually withdrawn. She comes across as 'cold' but once in awhile something breaks through and you see her kindness and her loneliness. She is a good student, a good worker and now has some close friends but it has taken her a long time. It is heart breaking in many ways. She pulled away from us for some time and recently it has slowly changed to where I get a hug - if we are not looking at each other she opens up. I only learned about the disorder about l8 years ago and she was in her twenties.

It was 12 days before we were able to take her home. There were none of the nurses taught to cuddle and there were not volunteers who cuddle these babies like now. I hear it has made a huge difference. She never liked to cuddle when she was a baby. It is an interesting study. If only I had known then what I learned. You have to understand so you can deal with each instant. We were traveling blindly. I was always trying to push her into joining in etc. Pat is quiet and she was very close to him and not happy when we hugged etc - she used to try to stand between us. So sad.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter fro Nebraska
> it isn't the children having issues, it is the grown-ups and those of us who care, must fight for those who are in need.
> And our fights will be harder in the future since all too many among us are failing to learn humanity and interaction with fellow Humans. Einstein predicted our shortcomings and we are seeing them much sooner than he thought they would emerge.


I couldn't agree with you more! Greed is causing our humanity to fade. Things have become more important than people. I'm not familiar with Einstein's prediction, I'll have to look that up. Thanks!

But I also don't think that we can't overlook the fact that those who cheat and take without needing, cause those who give, to become callous. We must rout out those who take advantage so that giving and caring can feel good again.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I never thought of one -- hmm, I will have to get my brain going -- hard to do today.
> 
> Best idea would be get a glove pattern and knit accross all but one finger - then follow the pattern for one finger, It certainly could be done. There you go, I will be thinking about that all night! how how how????


Ahahahahaha! Would you have ever thought, that this would be what occupied your mind? :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes KFN, I have to agree. :-D


Thank you but I deserve no credit. It is in one's nature to protect and do what's best for their children. Even animals do no less.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ahahahahaha! Would you have ever thought, that this would be what occupied your mind? :lol:


Neb _ I have spent many a night trying to solve problems with different projects I am working on -- Pat just shakes his head. I get hung up on something and have gotten up in the middle of the night to try something that might work! Weird I am indeed! Usually I can come up with something - rarely is it something ordinary -- I usually come up with something way far out and then struggle with the doing. It has made my life interesting though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! Greed is causing our humanity to fade. Things have become more important than people. I'm not familiar with Einstein's prediction, I'll have to look that up. Thanks!
> 
> But I also don't think that we can't overlook the fact that those who cheat and take without needing, cause those who give, to become callous. We must rout out those who take advantage so that giving and caring can feel good again.


I agree - however I still think if we err we have to err on the side of doing for those who need it - even if we are not always sure. That is the subject of what we have been talking about yesterday and today. I believe that completely.

I would rather be wrong than turn away someone who really needs help. You are right some do become callous. It is so easy to make flat statements - it is something that has to be dealt with individually and it is a big problem. I would still prefer to be wrong about someone taking advantage than wrong and have someone who is legitimately in need turned away because they don't fit into a box and are hard to sort out.

That to me speaks of part of being a liberal. I realize that it will be jumped on, but that is what I feel.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - however I still think if we err we have to err on the side of doing for those who need it - even if we are not always sure. That is the subject of what we have been talking about yesterday and today. I believe that completely.
> 
> I would rather be wrong than turn away someone who really needs help. You are right some do become callous. It is so easy to make flat statements - it is something that has to be dealt with individually and it is a big problem. I would still prefer to be wrong about someone taking advantage than wrong and have someone who is legitimately in need turned away because they don't fit into a box and are hard to sort out.


I agree.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong about animals. Many times if the baby is crippled or has a birth defect, it will be abandoned. We had a Colombia sheep that had twins. She would only let one nurse. My son had to hold the ewe against the wall of the pen so the other lamb could nurse. She then broke the lamb's leg. We put a splint on the leg, and fed it with a bottle. The lamb only had one testicle. It did not grow like its twin. I'm sure that is why she abandoned it.


What a fascinating story. I know that some kinds of tropical fish eat their babies if not separated from them, but I never thought mammals would be so cruel. Let me rephrase: I'm sure it wasn't cruelty but practicality. It would never succeed as a sheep, so she wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> You make a lot of sense.
> 
> My husband is visually impaired and often wears a bioptic-telescope, which is a very high-tech pair of glasses. People often ask about them. He has endured a lifetime of teasing about being blind and is sometimes sensitive about wearing his glasses in public and when someone asks why he's wearing them, he says, "so I can see almost as well as you."


I certainly understand about the teasing. So many times people don't even see how they might be perceived and sometimes they don't care. I just remind my son that he's blessed to have all of the talents that he has and that he needs to enjoy life without caring what others think or say. Life is too short to be missed, by caring what others think. Don't give up one minute to someone's ignorance.

I think its absolutely awesome that someone invented these wonderful glasses that allow your husband to see! What a gift! He should accept each and every bit of sight and not care what anyone says or thinks! But I understand how tiresome it is, explaining to everyone what they are. It's human nature to be polite and explain, but sometimes its just as well to just pretend you didn't hear the question. Keep on walking.  But truly a gift, no matter anything else!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I certainly understand about the teasing. So many times people don't even see how they might be perceived and sometimes they don't care. I just remind my son that he's blessed to have all of the talents that he has and that he needs to enjoy life without caring what others think or say. Life is too short to be missed, by caring what others think. Don't give up one minute to someone's ignorance.
> 
> I think its absolutely awesome that someone invented these wonderful glasses that allow your husband to see! What a gift! He should accept each and every bit of sight and not care what anyone says or thinks! But I understand how tiresome it is, explaining to everyone what they are. It's human nature to be polite and explain, but sometimes its just as well to just pretend you didn't hear the question. Keep on walking.  But truly a gift, no matter anything else!


The bioptic telescope allows him to drive legally in Arizona because he has been certified to do so. You can imagine what that means to him and the independence it provides. This probably will not always be possible for him as his problem is degenerative so he appreciates it a great deal. Unfortunately, the glasses and training are very expensive and there are many who cannot afford the luxury he enjoys. Insurance won't cover a penny of the cost or the cost of yearly recertification and testing. We are fortunate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What a fascinating story. I know that some kinds of tropical fish eat their babies if not separated from them, but I never thought mammals would be so cruel. Let me rephrase: I'm sure it wasn't cruelty but practicality. It would never succeed as a sheep, so she wanted nothing to do with it.


PoorPurl
It is not cruelty as we know it, it is protecting the young from much misery and instincts tells them that no life is the best solution. Some eat their young (Swans for example) if they feel they are threatened. Strange to us but not so for them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is interesting to me Neb. My adopted daughter had issues with Reactive Attachment disorder too. Very reserved, shows little emotion, is usually withdrawn. She comes across as 'cold' but once in awhile something breaks through and you see her kindness and her loneliness. She is a good student, a good worker and now has some close friends but it has taken her a long time. It is heart breaking in many ways. She pulled away from us for some time and recently it has slowly changed to where I get a hug - if we are not looking at each other she opens up. I only learned about the disorder about l8 years ago and she was in her twenties.
> 
> It was 12 days before we were able to take her home. There were none of the nurses taught to cuddle and there were not volunteers who cuddle these babies like now. I hear it has made a huge difference. She never liked to cuddle when she was a baby. It is an interesting study. If only I had known then what I learned. You have to understand so you can deal with each instant. We were traveling blindly. I was always trying to push her into joining in etc. Pat is quiet and she was very close to him and not happy when we hugged etc - she used to try to stand between us. So sad.


Yes! What you say is very familiar! Our daughter used to be our niece. Both of her biological parents were drug addicts and she'd been severely neglected. We got her when she was 11 months old. It was readily apparent that something wasn't quite right. Her bio mom jerked her from a sound sleep and handed her to me and she didn't even cry. She hated to be held or touched. She broke every toy, even those that she'd wanted for a long time. She was very personable and precocious. Absolutely adorable, but not normal. As she aged, she became very defiant and refused to be controlled. She hid food, which was crazy because no one refused her anything. We started seeking help when she was four. It took years and misdiagnosis before we found a specialist from Colorado. She explained that most of the connections in the brain are made in the first six months of life. If you don't hold, cuddle and talk to an infant, those connections aren't made and never can be. Ever! They're just missing, like big holes in the brain. At best, our daughter would have to learn to pretend, that she had feelings she didn't. One of the biggest symptoms is that they reject their mothers and have very close relationships with their fathers. My daughter was a perfect angel for Daddy but when Daddy wasn't home? Oh boy! Very typical of RAD. We always made sure she'd completed her homework but she would throw it away before class. We could make her do her homework but we couldn't make her turn it in. She wouldn't be controlled. Giving up control was like life and death to her.

One of the things that shocked me the most was when we saw the specialist from Colorado. There were many tests, but one was a test that involved physical movements. She asked my daughter to do jumping jacks. My daughter who was 12 at the time wouldn't do them right. I thought she was being uncooperative and said something like "cmon, just do them". The therapist said that she couldn't do them. The part of her brain that had not developed, also controlled the type of movements like that (I think they were called bi lateral?). She also had her lie on her side and raise her knee on one side and extend the opposite arm. She couldn't do it! It was most amazing. Anyway, we found a therapist who specialized in attachment therapy but our daughter didn't want to be there. She wouldn't talk and wouldn't cooperate. The therapist said to just wait until she was ready. And when she was eighteen, she came to me and said she wanted to go to therapy. It really helped her a lot! Now, one would never know that there'd ever been anything wrong with her unless you know her very well. She and I are very close and I often have to wonder if she's learned to fake it. I don't care. I love her with all of my heart and she knows that even if she can't feel it. There are still peices missing, but I do my best to fill them up!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> PoorPurl
> It is not cruelty as we know it, it is protecting the young from much misery and instincts tells them that no life is the best solution. Some eat their young (Swans for example) if they feel they are threatened. Strange to us but not so for them.


I was under the impression that most mammals will discard their young if they are born with "an issue". (animally correct). My ex- MIL should have.... oh never mind. Ancient history.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I was under the impression that most mammals will discard their young if they are born with "an issue". (animally correct). My ex- MIL should have.... oh never mind. Ancient history.


My ex-MIL continued to try to eat her young until the day she died.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> In our school district in Wisconsin, they do have aides that will go with a severely physically challenged student. So they can attend regular academic classes. I had such a student in Chemistry. His lab partner and aide had to do the physical part of experiments. He was an A student. I sometimes had difficulty reading what he wrote, but it was always correct. This was about 15 years ago.


The same has been true of every other school district I've been involved with before or since. Wichita public schools in the 80s were horrible! I've no idea what they're like now. There were federal laws to protect children but they weren't following them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Neb _ I have spent many a night trying to solve problems with different projects I am working on -- Pat just shakes his head. I get hung up on something and have gotten up in the middle of the night to try something that might work! Weird I am indeed! Usually I can come up with something - rarely is it something ordinary -- I usually come up with something way far out and then struggle with the doing. It has made my life interesting though.


 ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong about animals. Many times if the baby is crippled or has a birth defect, it will be abandoned. We had a Colombia sheep that had twins. She would only let one nurse. My son had to hold the ewe against the wall of the pen so the other lamb could nurse. She then broke the lamb's leg. We put a splint on the leg, and fed it with a bottle. The lamb only had one testicle. It did not grow like its twin. I'm sure that is why she abandoned it.


That's so sad!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> The bioptic telescope allows him to drive legally in Arizona because he has been certified to do so. You can imagine what that means to him and the independence it provides. This probably will not always be possible for him as his problem is degenerative so he appreciates it a great deal. Unfortunately, the glasses and training are very expensive and there are many who cannot afford the luxury he enjoys. Insurance won't cover a penny of the cost or the cost of yearly recertification and testing. We are fortunate.


That is so cool! Insurance should definitely be required to cover that. Everyone deserves to be the best they can be! THAT'S the kind of insurance reform we need. When my son was little, he needed a lift on his shoe, because one leg was 1 3/4" shorter than the other. Insurance wouldn't cover that either. At the time it was very expensive as the lift could only be put on expensive orthopedic shoes. We were very poor and it was so hard to come up with the money, every time his shoes wore out or his feet grew. I don't know how we managed. I'll never forget the day that the orthotic specialist told us he could put the lift on regular shoes. Our son was so happy and so were we. It was still expensive, but not nearly as much. And our son got to wear cool shoes like everyone else!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was under the impression that most mammals will discard their young if they are born with "an issue". (animally correct). My ex- MIL should have.... oh never mind. Ancient history.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> My ex-MIL continued to try to eat her young until the day she died.


Sounds like my mom!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That is so cool! Insurance should definitely be required to cover that. Everyone deserves to be the best they can be! THAT'S the kind of insurance reform we need. When my son was little, he needed a lift on his shoe, because one leg was 1 3/4" shorter than the other. Insurance wouldn't cover that either. At the time it was very expensive as the lift could only be put on expensive orthopedic shoes. We were very poor and it was so hard to come up with the money, every time his shoes wore out or his feet grew. I don't know how we managed. I'll never forget the day that the orthotic specialist told us he could put the lift on regular shoes. Our son was so happy and so were we. It was still expensive, but not nearly as much. And our son got to wear cool shoes like everyone else!


I recall a story on local news from several years ago where a woman had lost her nose to skin cancer and had a gaping hole in the middle of her face. Insurance would not cover a prosthetic device because it was considered "cosmetic." Prosthetics are necessary for so many, and now our veterans are coming home in droves with the need for them. I sure hope the VA does better than commercial insurance companies do. If not, we need to push for decent treatment of our heroes.

I'm glad your son is better able to get what he needs. Must have been tough to struggle to meet his needs.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Unless an animal is healthy it will not survive in the wild. Only when us humans interfere can it survive. It cost more to raise it than we received from selling it. It also brought the price down on the others we sold at the same time. I guess the ewe was right.


You know what you're setting yourself up for, right?!?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Unless an animal is healthy it will not survive in the wild. Only when us humans interfere can it survive. It cost more to raise it than we received from selling it. It also brought the price down on the others we sold at the same time. I guess the ewe was right.


Are we putting a monetary value on life - in whatever form it takes?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> PoorPurl
> It is not cruelty as we know it, it is protecting the young from much misery and instincts tells them that no life is the best solution. Some eat their young (Swans for example) if they feel they are threatened. Strange to us but not so for them.


I believe you, Huck. I didn't know that swans eat their young. Isn't that difficult?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I recall a story on local news from several years ago where a woman had lost her nose to skin cancer and had a gaping hole in the middle of her face. Insurance would not cover a prosthetic device because it was considered "cosmetic." Prosthetics are necessary for so many, and now our veterans are coming home in droves with the need for them. I sure hope the VA does better than commercial insurance companies do. If not, we need to push for decent treatment of our heroes.
> 
> I'm glad your son is better able to get what he needs. Must have been tough to struggle to meet his needs.


I can't imagine being in that situation! How awful! Cosmetic?!? How can making someone look normal, be cosmetic?

My son still struggles to meet his needs. And the ACA has not been kind to him!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's so sad!


Survival of the fittest. Nature puts no value on these things, it is only humans who do. Lions start eating their prey while it is still living; snakes do the same. Nature can seem very cruel, but life is a powerful force, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An animal's value is it's purpose in life. What animals do you eat? Or are you a Vegan?
> 
> Actually lamb is an expensive meat, and is one of the few recommended for those with ulcers.


We live in a terrarium. The system is to gain nutrients from wherever we can. However I am an animal lover and believe that their purpose is like ours - to enjoy life and procreate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes! What you say is very familiar! Our daughter used to be our niece. Both of her biological parents were drug addicts and she'd been severely neglected. We got her when she was 11 months old. It was readily apparent that something wasn't quite right. Her bio mom jerked her from a sound sleep and handed her to me and she didn't even cry. She hated to be held or touched. She broke every toy, even those that she'd wanted for a long time. She was very personable and precocious. Absolutely adorable, but not normal. As she aged, she became very defiant and refused to be controlled. She hid food, which was crazy because no one refused her anything. We started seeking help when she was four. It took years and misdiagnosis before we found a specialist from Colorado. She explained that most of the connections in the brain are made in the first six months of life. If you don't hold, cuddle and talk to an infant, those connections aren't made and never can be. Ever! They're just missing, like big holes in the brain. At best, our daughter would have to learn to pretend, that she had feelings she didn't. One of the biggest symptoms is that they reject their mothers and have very close relationships with their fathers. My daughter was a perfect angel for Daddy but when Daddy wasn't home? Oh boy! Very typical of RAD. We always made sure she'd completed her homework but she would throw it away before class. We could make her do her homework but we couldn't make her turn it in. She wouldn't be controlled. Giving up control was like life and death to her.
> 
> One of the things that shocked me the most was when we saw the specialist from Colorado. There were many tests, but one was a test that involved physical movements. She asked my daughter to do jumping jacks. My daughter who was 12 at the time wouldn't do them right. I thought she was being uncooperative and said something like "cmon, just do them". The therapist said that she couldn't do them. The part of her brain that had not developed, also controlled the type of movements like that (I think they were called bi lateral?). She also had her lie on her side and raise her knee on one side and extend the opposite arm. She couldn't do it! It was most amazing. Anyway, we found a therapist who specialized in attachment therapy but our daughter didn't want to be there. She wouldn't talk and wouldn't cooperate. The therapist said to just wait until she was ready. And when she was eighteen, she came to me and said she wanted to go to therapy. It really helped her a lot! Now, one would never know that there'd ever been anything wrong with her unless you know her very well. She and I are very close and I often have to wonder if she's learned to fake it. I don't care. I love her with all of my heart and she knows that even if she can't feel it. There are still peices missing, but I do my best to fill them up!


You are quite a mother.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was under the impression that most mammals will discard their young if they are born with "an issue". (animally correct). My ex- MIL should have.... oh never mind. Ancient history.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My ex-MIL continued to try to eat her young until the day she died.


You're too much.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Unless an animal is healthy it will not survive in the wild. Only when us humans interfere can it survive. It cost more to raise it than we received from selling it. It also brought the price down on the others we sold at the same time. I guess the ewe was right.


I hope this discussion never gets in The Secret Life of Sheep.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I can't imagine being in that situation! How awful! Cosmetic?!? How can making someone look normal, be cosmetic?
> 
> My son still struggles to meet his needs. And the ACA has not been kind to him!


Keep demanding that his rights are respected. Things are changing; we ARE becoming more sensitive to the needs of those with challenges.

Public outcry resulted in the insurance company backing down about that poor woman's face. A lot of people had the same reaction as you when the insurance company suggested she just wear a bandage over the hole. When I think about such stories I'm unfailingly thankful that I am healthy and have been spared such troubles. I didn't feel as sorry for that woman as I admired her courage to fight back and win.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're too much.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


So was she.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Game Time. Calling all players.

Directions: Watch the following link and in the space below, tell which one reminds you of yourself and your partner. The point will go to the one that makes the best point.

http://features.aol.com/video/these-animals-are-sloppy-kissers?icid=aol|carousel|dl1


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Game Time. Calling all players.
> 
> Directions: Watch the following link and in the space below, tell which one reminds you of yourself and your partner. The point will go to the one that makes the best point.
> 
> http://features.aol.com/video/these-animals-are-sloppy-kissers?icid=aol|carousel|dl1


OMG! Hilarious! But I'm not touching this one! Someone else can have the point! :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> OMG! Hilarious! But I'm not touching this one! Someone else can have the point! :twisted:


I'm with you. Though I kind of liked the monkey hugging the cat.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I liked the koalas. They had a great technique.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like the elephants.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm with you. Though I kind of liked the monkey hugging the cat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is interesting to me Neb. My adopted daughter had issues with Reactive Attachment disorder too. Very reserved, shows little emotion, is usually withdrawn. She comes across as 'cold' but once in awhile something breaks through and you see her kindness and her loneliness. She is a good student, a good worker and now has some close friends but it has taken her a long time. It is heart breaking in many ways. She pulled away from us for some time and recently it has slowly changed to where I get a hug - if we are not looking at each other she opens up. I only learned about the disorder about l8 years ago and she was in her twenties.
> 
> It was 12 days before we were able to take her home. There were none of the nurses taught to cuddle and there were not volunteers who cuddle these babies like now. I hear it has made a huge difference. She never liked to cuddle when she was a baby. It is an interesting study. If only I had known then what I learned. You have to understand so you can deal with each instant. We were traveling blindly. I was always trying to push her into joining in etc. Pat is quiet and she was very close to him and not happy when we hugged etc - she used to try to stand between us. So sad.


Designer and KFN, I salute you both. You have both made life meaningful for your children. Well done.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was under the impression that most mammals will discard their young if they are born with "an issue". (animally correct). My ex- MIL should have.... oh never mind. Ancient history.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> My ex-MIL continued to try to eat her young until the day she died.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> We live in a terrarium. The system is to gain nutrients from wherever we can. However I am an animal lover and believe that their purpose is like ours - to enjoy life and procreate.


I so agree.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Game Time. Calling all players.
> 
> Directions: Watch the following link and in the space below, tell which one reminds you of yourself and your partner. The point will go to the one that makes the best point.
> 
> http://features.aol.com/video/these-animals-are-sloppy-kissers?icid=aol|carousel|dl1


Seems like they're all gunning for food?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> An animal's value is it's purpose in life. What animals do you eat? Or are you a Vegan?
> 
> Actually lamb is an expensive meat, and is one of the few recommended for those with ulcers.


Lamb is still cheaper than beef here in Oz. 2 tooth hogget, an older lamb, is cheaper and tastier.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Lamb is still cheaper than beef here in Oz. 2 tooth hogget, an older lamb, is cheaper and tastier.


My Auzzie friend loved lamb - raised on it so it was comfort food. I can't stand the smell or taste of the stuff - too gamey for me. As for the expense here, beef is no bargain these days. Steak at my local grocery is running $18.00 per pound. Good thing I rarely eat beef on account of my heart and environmental concerns.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Lamb shanks are a favourite of mine. Trick is to cook them very slowly so that the meat literally falls off the bone:

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/collections/lamb+shanks


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lamb shanks are a favourite of mine. Trick is to cook them very slowly so that the meat literally falls off the bone:
> 
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/collections/lamb+shanks


Quite a collection of recipes. Not for me, thanks anyway. I do love a nice Pavlova, though. Made one once for a dinner party and managed to find passion fruit at a gourmet grocery - cost about $12 for enough to top the dessert. Out of this world delicious.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My Auzzie friend loved lamb - raised on it so it was comfort food. I can't stand the smell or taste of the stuff - too gamey for me. As for the expense here, beef is no bargain these days. Steak at my local grocery is running $18.00 per pound. Good thing I rarely eat beef on account of my heart and environmental concerns.


You are so right, Green. This weekend I splurged on 1 1/4 pounds of chuck to make a stew--$10.11! Pork and chicken are by far the least expensive meats, but even they're no bargain.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You are so right, Green. This weekend I splurged on 1 1/4 pounds of chuck to make a stew--$10.11! Pork and chicken are by far the least expensive meats, but even they're no bargain.


Hello mos, glad to see you back.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello mos, glad to see you back.


Hi, Wombat--good to see you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll try to explain things on your level, though I doubt that I'm capable of going that low.
> 
> Either Yarnie really has language difficulties or she writes that way on purpose. If her message was written on purpose, as some kind of sociological experiment, then she doesn't get to claim "Maybe you can learn that when someone has a learning disability or needs help with just remember words that have been forgotten in their mind to help them." That would be her making fun of people with handicaps.
> 
> ...


I detected no intention to make a joke on Yarnie's part at all. Way, way, way after all the brouhaha, Yarnie says her post was a joke. So, I learned that Yarnie likes to come around and yank our chains, and then pretend she was making fun of herself when it gets to the point that her feelings have been hurt. Put a Mr. Yuck sticker on that behavior. :hunf:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I believe you, Huck. I didn't know that swans eat their young. Isn't that difficult?


Poor Purl
they do it when there is a threat within days of their birth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I detected no intention to make a joke on Yarnie's part at all. Way, way, way after all the brouhaha, Yarnie says her post was a joke. So, I learned that Yarnie likes to come around and yank our chains, and then pretend she was making fun of herself when it gets to the point that her feelings have been hurt. Put a Mr. Yuck sticker on that behavior. :hunf:


She may have been sensitive about her post and tried to laugh it off. I don't think she is yanking chains - she is trying to establish some inner equilibrium.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> This is a serious question, with no challenge intended. How SHOULD one refer to those with special challenges? Terms come and go and it's hard to know how not to offend. Neither is it realistic or kind to ignore those who were born with problems. I truly don't know. Help us out.


Having worked for the organization that invented the disabled rights movement on this planet, I can assure you that back then, in the early 1970s, the politically correct term was "disabled". To date, I haven't heard that anything has changed. If a group of people with common attributes say that they want to be referred to in a particular way, then that's how they have to be referred to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So glad you know him!


Too bad you don't. Jesus isn't "him", He's "Him".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> An animal's value is it's purpose in life. What animals do you eat? Or are you a Vegan?
> 
> Actually lamb is an expensive meat, and is one of the few recommended for those with ulcers.


You must be a great fan of A Modest Proposal for Preventing the Children of Poor People From Being a Burthen to Their Parents or Country, and for Making Them Beneficial to the Publick, usually just called A Modest Proposal by Jonathan Swift. Perhaps Swift's broposal would be just the thing to stop abortions. Instead of paying to end an unwanted pregnancy, a woman would have the incentive of earning some money by giving birth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You must be a great fan of A Modest Proposal for Preventing the Children of Poor People From Being a Burthen to Their Parents or Country, and for Making Them Beneficial to the Publick, usually just called A Modest Proposal by Jonathan Swift. Perhaps Swift's broposal would be just the thing to stop abortions. Instead of paying to end an unwanted pregnancy, a woman would have the incentive of earning some money by giving birth.


Why do I remember something about eating the babies? Might be tastier than lamb.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lamb shanks are a favourite of mine. Trick is to cook them very slowly so that the meat literally falls off the bone:
> 
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/collections/lamb+shanks


Oh, yes. Lamb shanks are wonderful. I wish the weather where I live would return to normal, cool and with rain often enough to notice, so I could make things like lamb shanks. We love oxtails and beef tongue, too. And let us not forget neck bones, especially pork. What I don't understand is why these cuts of meat are getting so expensive.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You are so right, Green. This weekend I splurged on 1 1/4 pounds of chuck to make a stew--$10.11! Pork and chicken are by far the least expensive meats, but even they're no bargain.


Good to see you!!:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D I got a pound of 80/20 ground beef yesterday for $3.99, though sometimes it's as much as $5.99. I made chili and we ate it while watching the World Series, with crumbled Fritos and grated sharp cheddar on top. Good dinner, great game. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> She may have been sensitive about her post and tried to laugh it off. I don't think she is yanking chains - she is trying to establish some inner equilibrium.


Could be. At least I won't be baited again, or do whatever I'm supposed to do for Yarnie.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Why do I remember something about eating the babies? Might be tastier than lamb.


You remember something about eating babies because Swift's proposal was that the poor sell their burdensome babies to rich folks to eat.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good to see you!!:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D I got a pound of 80/20 ground beef yesterday for $3.99, though sometimes it's as much as $5.99. I made chili and we ate it while watching the World Series, with crumbled Fritos and grated sharp cheddar on top. Good dinner, great game. :thumbup:


Sounds wonderful!

But we're Kansas fans, darn.

All meat prices are high. My grocer said it is because the slaughtering season is ending. WHAT????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I detected no intention to make a joke on Yarnie's part at all. Way, way, way after all the brouhaha, Yarnie says her post was a joke. So, I learned that Yarnie likes to come around and yank our chains, and then pretend she was making fun of herself when it gets to the point that her feelings have been hurt. Put a Mr. Yuck sticker on that behavior. :hunf:


You detected none because there was none. It was an afterthought. I believe that she first wrote it as part of the discussion but was having some kind of episode at the time. Next day it became a joke. I guess it's a defense mechanism of some kind and not a successful one, but all her friends encourage it so she feels good about it.

Mr. Yuck sticker is right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> they do it when there is a threat within days of their birth.


A threat to the flock or to the baby?

And this may be the reason swans honk: their throats are full of baby down.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> 
> But we're Kansas fans, darn.
> 
> All meat prices are high. My grocer said it is because the slaughtering season is ending. WHAT????


It was a pretty good dinner. We'll just have to agree to disagree about which team to support. In California we hear about the drought as the reason for food prices going up. Can you believe zucchini at $1.99 a pound when the stuff grows like a weed? (It probably really is a weed...)


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It was a pretty good dinner. We'll just have to agree to disagree about which team to support. In California we hear about the drought as the reason for food prices going up. Can you believe zucchini at $1.99 a pound when the stuff grows like a weed? (It probably really is a weed...)


That's funny - there's always some "reason" for raising prices - though the drought is far more plausible than what I was told. Zucchini at $1.99. I think I'll plan a bigger garden next year.

Of course, it's still Obama's fault anyway.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You detected none because there was none. It was an afterthought. I believe that she first wrote it as part of the discussion but was having some kind of episode at the time. Next day it became a joke. I guess it's a defense mechanism of some kind and not a successful one, but all her friends encourage it so she feels good about it.Mr. Yuck sticker is right.


There really is such a thing as a Mr Yuk Sticker. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Yuk


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A threat to the flock or to the baby?
> 
> And this may be the reason swans honk: their throats are full of baby down.


 :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There really is such a thing as a Mr Yuk Sticker. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Yuk


So I see. I'll have to get back to my own computer to download it. In the meantime, my yucky ape will have to do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Having worked for the organization that invented the disabled rights movement on this planet, I can assure you that back then, in the early 1970s, the politically correct term was "disabled". To date, I haven't heard that anything has changed. If a group of people with common attributes say that they want to be referred to in a particular way, then that's how they have to be referred to.


I thought the new term was "differently abled"?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good to see you!!:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D I got a pound of 80/20 ground beef yesterday for $3.99, though sometimes it's as much as $5.99. I made chili and we ate it while watching the World Series, with crumbled Fritos and grated sharp cheddar on top. Good dinner, great game. :thumbup:


Sounds great! I'm battling a cold and am craving something spicy--something I can actually taste.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I thought the new term was "differently abled"?


Could be. Sometimes I'm a little behind the times.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So I see. I'll have to get back to my own computer to download it. In the meantime, my yucky ape will have to do.


That was an ape? I would delete it - looked bad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds great! I'm battling a cold aam craving something spicy--something I can actually taste.


Mine was pretty mild as my mother can't stand ANY hotness. Spice away, and I hope it helps battle the cold away. I like to get or make a big bowl of Hot & Sour Soup myself.

You could be lazy and get a can of chili and spice it up. My concoction was made with a can of pinto beans, 8 oz can of tomato sauce. half a pound of browned ground beef, lots of onion and garlic powder, a couple of tsps. of mild chili powder, salt and pepper. Quick. Easy. Grated cheese and Fritos on the side, you put as much on top of The Concoction as you like. It's not chili because it has beans in it. You could even leave out the meat, but then it super wouldn't be chili.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You must be a great fan of A Modest Proposal for Preventing the Children of Poor People From Being a Burthen to Their Parents or Country, and for Making Them Beneficial to the Publick, usually just called A Modest Proposal by Jonathan Swift. Perhaps Swift's broposal would be just the thing to stop abortions. Instead of paying to end an unwanted pregnancy, a woman would have the incentive of earning some money by giving birth.


In my junior year in college, I had to take a speech course, one of the requirements being an advocacy speech. So I based my speech on Swift's Modest Proposal, and though it was technically a good one, professor wouldn't grade it because he was sure I didn't mean it. I had to find something less interesting to advocate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine was pretty mild as my mother can't stand ANY hotness. Spice away, and I hope it helps battle the cold away. I like to get or make a big bowl of Hot & Sour Soup myself.
> 
> You could be lazy and get a can of chili and spice it up. My concoction was made with a can of pinto beans, 8 oz can of tomato sauce. half a pound of browned ground beef, lots of onion and garlic powder, a couple of tsps. of mild chili powder, salt and pepper. Quick. Easy. Grated cheese and Fritos on the side, you put as much on top of The Concoction as you like.


That sounds SO good! I think I even have some cans of chili in the pantry--grated cheese in the fridge---just need to lay my hands on a bag of Fritos.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That sounds SO good! I think I even have some cans of chili in the pantry--grated cheese in the fridge---just need to lay my hands on a bag of Fritos.


Go for it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> 
> But we're Kansas fans, darn.
> 
> All meat prices are high. My grocer said it is because the slaughtering season is ending. WHAT????


If you think your meat prices are high, check out kosher meat prices.

http://www.aaronsgourmet.com/html/glatt_kosher_beef.html

These are not Manhattan prices, which are higher.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> In my junior year in college, I had to take a speech course, one of the requirements being an advocacy speech. So I based my speech on Swift's Modest Proposal, and though it was technically a good one, professor wouldn't grade it because he was sure I didn't mean it. I had to find something less interesting to advocate.


Wow.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If you think your meat prices are high, check out kosher meat prices.
> 
> http://www.aaronsgourmet.com/html/glatt_kosher_beef.html
> 
> These are not Manhattan prices, which are higher.


Koff koff koff


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If you think your meat prices are high, check out kosher meat prices.
> 
> http://www.aaronsgourmet.com/html/glatt_kosher_beef.html
> 
> These are not Manhattan prices, which are higher.


Oh boy, you're right. I know preparing kosher meat is labor intensive and therefore pricey, but how on earth can anyone afford this stuff? If I were trying to keep a kosher kitchen we'd be dining on eggs six nights out of seven.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> She may have been sensitive about her post and tried to laugh it off. I don't think she is yanking chains - she is trying to establish some inner equilibrium.


If you don't think she is yanking any chains, then I have a bridge to sell you, located near you too!!! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MIB you are right I should have not called it a joke. You all can decide what I did.

No one put me up to anything,infact I told no one until the next day what I had done.

You Liberals claim we on the right care nothing about our fellow human beings. The words that have been used for who we are and what we would do are total wrong.

MIB you posted such a diatribe against me even I was surprise. But then all you who posted that night surprised me. Two of you and only two Bratty Patty, and you SQM knew what the word "Compassion" really means. Sorry SQM didn't know you posted to Gerslay. But did see you awarded me , and I lied it hurt I do not want any of them. I wonder if all of you are that harsh in real life. I would like to think not.This I truly mean

MIB you are the kind of person when I lived in New York. I would not want to see or meet. Those so called human beings would call person who they considered beneath them, (not normal like they thought they were) names awful names or stare at them. I called them subhuman beings. I want to believe I am wrong about this, but seeing your words have me wondering.But then I wondered about all of you.

As to being disabled PP , It was not Susan It was Ingrid who called me that. I said then and I will say now I am not disabled. I have problems with spelling and memory. Do I want your sympathy not in a million years. I do hope that when you see something posted or see someone who says to her granddaughter it is time for us to get rid of you. When in my mind I was thinking It is time to let you go. You do not laugh or find fault with them.
There are people in this world that have suffered problems that do not show in the open more then I ever will. They are dieing, being killed disfirgured ect. 
I just have a bump in the road of life. Just fluff between the ears as Pooh would say.

Llavaia, as you do not know me or my intendsion glad you feel you know me well enough to judge me. Sure hope others will never judge you like that.

Now I am through with all of this and I am also tired of looking up all these words in the dictionary. Have at it feel free to go off as you might feel like doing. But don't ever when you see some one on KP judge them mock them or post against them unless you know what where who and how they really are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh boy, you're right. I know preparing kosher meat is labor intensive and therefore pricey, but how on earth can anyone afford this stuff? If I were trying to keep a kosher kitchen we'd be dining on eggs six nights out of seven.


I think this is the reason Jews number only 0.2% of the world's population. :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Game Time. Calling all players.
> 
> Directions: Watch the following link and in the space below, tell which one reminds you of yourself and your partner. The point will go to the one that makes the best point.
> 
> http://features.aol.com/video/these-animals-are-sloppy-kissers?icid=aol|carousel|dl1


All I'm saying is that is one brave Doxie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Yarnie, I'll just speak to the following two paragraphs.


theyarnlady said:


> MIB you are the kind of person when I lived in New York. I would not want to see or meet. Those so called human beings would call person who they considered beneath them, (not normal like they thought they were) names awful names or stare at them. I called them subhuman beings. I want to believe I am wrong about this, but seeing your words have me wondering.But then I wondered about all of you.
> 
> As to being disabled PP , It was not Susan It was Ingrid who called me that. I said then and I will say now I am not disabled. I have problems with spelling and memory. Do I want your sympathy not in a million years. I do hope that when you see something posted or see someone who says to her granddaughter it is time for us to get rid of you. When in my mind I was thinking It is time to let you go. You do not laugh or find fault with them.


How long ago did you live in New York and for how long a time? The people you call subhuman beings (I would call them that, too) are far from the majority. New Yorkers have the reputation of being rude, but they don't deserve it. You seem to have come in contact with some horrible people, but they're very uncommon.

In referring to Susanmos, I was bringing up the lie your friends told about her, that she said to you "Enjoy your seizure" or something really nasty like that. When she went back to find the posts, not only did she not say what you all accused her of saying, but you - Yarnie - had said a lot of nasty things to her that she just took calmly. Ingried left here very soon after I got here, so I can't talk about her.

The part where you write "I do hope that when you see something posted or see someone who says to her granddaughter it is time for us to get rid of you. When in my mind I was thinking It is time to let you go. You do not laugh or find fault with them" I simply can't understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Where is Cheeks?


All I know is after her foreclosure/sale she mentioned moving/downsizing and doesn't post much anymore. Cannot say I'm complaining, and I'll bet my last nickel Lisa didn't mind stepping in to take her place.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If you think your meat prices are high, check out kosher meat prices.
> 
> http://www.aaronsgourmet.com/html/glatt_kosher_beef.html
> 
> These are not Manhattan prices, which are higher.


Oh, thou art one evil human being. Aaron's Gourmet has venison. Now I must find some closer to home because looking at the link you posted is making me drool. And, yes, those prices are something else!
:-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Oh, thou art one evil human being. Aaron's Gourmet has venison. Now I must find some closer to home because looking at the link you posted is making me drool. And, yes, those prices are something else!
> :-D


So get out your trusty rifle and go hunting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"A hunting we will go, a hunting we will go........

I like venison. The backstrap meat is like tenderloin. I don't care for the "bambiburger" or chops, though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yarnie, I'll just speak to the following two paragraphs.
> 
> How long ago did you live in New York and for how long a time? The people you call subhuman beings (I would call them that, too) are far from the majority. New Yorkers have the reputation of being rude, but they don't deserve it. You seem to have come in contact with some horrible people, but they're very uncommon.
> 
> ...


As to what Susan and I said to each other yes I said nasty things. Especial about Susan's husband and I apolozie to her for that. As she apolozie to me about seizures and pencil. But it was both of us not just me. Susan her self came on DP and said something at the time that I said the word S--t. Like I said then I do not remember saying that but I did say stick it were the sun don't shine. So don't lay it all on me, and I ask the saame for Susan it is past way in the past
I don't know why it was brought up again as all I remember when it was is at time my Dad was dieing. Susan again apolozie about it on DP. Thats the end of that . As it was brought up about disability I can't remember if it was you or someone else I brought that up again and mention asking Susan I am not disabled that is what Ingrid brought up.

I live in suburbs near New York city about 5 years and have many wonderful friends and relatives that still live there. But in the city I saw people who were the worst of life. I should have said not all are like that. Most New Yorkers are kind or either ignore you.

As to Granddaughter I should have explained myself better, I do that alot. I have sometimes said or written words that I was not thinking. I told my granddaughter it is time to get rid of you. But in my mind I was thinking it is time to let you go. That is what I meant sometimes you look at a person and can not see what may be happening to them. But you jump to the wrong conclusions. As it is done on here only words and not meant that way. It has been done to me before. I have seen it done to others on KP.

Now I am tired of all of this take it like you will. Also PP don't give me a break and be nice to me because you want to give me a break. Be true to yourself . you don't have to like me. Thats life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As to what Susan and I said to each other yes I said nasty things. Especial about Susan's husband and I apolozie to her for that. As she apolozie to me about seizures and pencil. But it was both of us not just me. Susan her self came on DP and said something at the time that I said the word S--t. Like I said then I do not remember saying that but I did say stick it were the sun don't shine. So don't lay it all on me, and I ask the saame for Susan it is past way in the past
> I don't know why it was brought up again as all I remember when it was is at time my Dad was dieing. Susan again apolozie about it on DP. Thats the end of that . As it was brought up about disability I can't remember if it was you or someone else I brought that up again and mention asking Susan I am not disabled that is what Ingrid brought up.
> 
> I live in suburbs near New York city about 5 years and have many wonderful friends and relatives that still live there. But in the city I saw people who were the worst of life. I should have said not all are like that. Most New Yorkers are kind or either ignore you.
> ...


But I do like you. You're sometimes very funny, sometimes very nice. So we can try to get along, if you're willing, but you, too, should be true to yourself.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But I do like you. You're sometimes very funny, sometimes very nice. So we can try to get along, if you're willing, but you, too, should be true to yourself.


Yeah Yarnie is a little bit of all right!

Applaud Our Purl for that nice gesture of conciliation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> "A hunting we will go, a hunting we will go........
> 
> I like venison. The backstrap meat is like tenderloin. I don't care for the "bambiburger" or chops, though.


The ad I'm getting at the top of the page is for "rabbit n rattlesnake ssg," which I guess is sausage made with both meats.

Rabbit n Rattlesnake Ssg
A Sausage with a Bite! $15.25/Pkg. of 4 @ 4 oz Sausages

Would you like me to order some for you?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The ad I'm getting at the top of the page is for "rabbit n rattlesnake ssg," which I guess is sausage made with both meats.
> 
> Rabbit n Rattlesnake Ssg
> A Sausage with a Bite! $15.25/Pkg. of 4 @ 4 oz Sausages
> ...


Laughing ever so!!!!! Clearly the tip off word for cookies in your posts was "Kosher".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The ad I'm getting at the top of the page is for "rabbit n rattlesnake ssg," which I guess is sausage made with both meats.
> 
> Rabbit n Rattlesnake Ssg
> A Sausage with a Bite! $15.25/Pkg. of 4 @ 4 oz Sausages
> ...


Thanks, but I'll pass :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Laughing ever so!!!!! Clearly the tip off word for cookies in your posts was "Kosher".


Clearly. Though it might have been Maid's or Patty's "venison" (not to be confused with venison patties).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, but I'll pass :XD: :XD:


I'm sure Bette would have gone for it. Oh, well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Cheeky! Glad to see you. I love the avatar!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So get out your trusty rifle and go hunting.


Yeah, right, and please believe me when I say that if I had a trusty rifle I would hit everything else but a deer. I might manage to hit some old deer poop, and that would be a miracle. And I still want that venison... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yeah, right, and please believe me when I say that if I had a trusty rifle I would hit everything else but a deer. I might manage to hit some old deer poop, and that would be a miracle. And I still want that venison... :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Too bad you don't. Jesus isn't "him", He's "Him".


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good catch MIB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You must be a great fan of A Modest Proposal for Preventing the Children of Poor People From Being a Burthen to Their Parents or Country, and for Making Them Beneficial to the Publick, usually just called A Modest Proposal by Jonathan Swift. Perhaps Swift's broposal would be just the thing to stop abortions. Instead of paying to end an unwanted pregnancy, a woman would have the incentive of earning some money by giving birth.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You detected none because there was none. It was an afterthought. I believe that she first wrote it as part of the discussion but was having some kind of episode at the time. Next day it became a joke. I guess it's a defense mechanism of some kind and not a successful one, but all her friends encourage it so she feels good about it.
> 
> Mr. Yuck sticker is right.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> That's funny - there's always some "reason" for raising prices - though the drought is far more plausible than what I was told. Zucchini at $1.99. I think I'll plan a bigger garden next year.
> 
> Of course, it's still Obama's fault anyway.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember Mr. Yuk Stickers from when my kids were little in PA in 1970's.



MaidInBedlam said:


> There really is such a thing as a Mr Yuk Sticker. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Yuk


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO it sounds like an awkward attempt at PC.



susanmos2000 said:


> I thought the new term was "differently abled"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, a Professor with no taste. OLD BORE I bet.



Poor Purl said:


> In my junior year in college, I had to take a speech course, one of the requirements being an advocacy speech. So I based my speech on Swift's Modest Proposal, and though it was technically a good one, professor wouldn't grade it because he was sure I didn't mean it. I had to find something less interesting to advocate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've saved another sickie MIB. It does sound good. I'll have to wait until the first 'cool' day in AZ.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Go for it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> If you don't think she is yanking any chains, then I have a bridge to sell you, located near you too!!! :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: The rest of us are on to the game. No more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No more of her for me.



Poor Purl said:


> Yarnie, I'll just speak to the following two paragraphs.
> 
> How long ago did you live in New York and for how long a time? The people you call subhuman beings (I would call them that, too) are far from the majority. New Yorkers have the reputation of being rude, but they don't deserve it. You seem to have come in contact with some horrible people, but they're very uncommon.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you miss your shrink's appt?


knitpresentgifts said:


> All I know is after her foreclosure/sale she mentioned moving/downsizing and doesn't post much anymore. Cannot say I'm complaining, and I'll bet my last nickel Lisa didn't mind stepping in to take her place.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yeah, right, and please believe me when I say that if I had a trusty rifle I would hit everything else but a deer. I might manage to hit some old deer poop, and that would be a miracle. And I still want that venison... :roll: :roll: :roll:


We could take up a collection. How much is an Australian dollar worth in real money? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


Hey Cheeks.

Missed ya. We have been having a hot time in the old town.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A Thanksgiving turkey died of old age at my grandfather's house.



Poor Purl said:


> So get out your trusty rifle and go hunting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


Ooh, hi, Cheeky. It's good to see you again, and your cat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Cheeks! Good to see you back.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> A Thanksgiving turkey died of old age at my grandfather's house.


Was he that bad a hunter?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just too many animal lovers in the family.



Poor Purl said:


> Was he that bad a hunter?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Quite a collection of recipes. Not for me, thanks anyway. I do love a nice Pavlova, though. Made one once for a dinner party and managed to find passion fruit at a gourmet grocery - cost about $12 for enough to top the dessert. Out of this world delicious.


Memories! when we lived in New Zealand for three years I had a friend who would bring me a pavlova every couple of weeks. Soo good. I never remember anything that I liked as much as her pavs. I tried to learn from her but couldn't get it quite right. Oh, wouldn't i love some now!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You are quite a mother.


It is such a sad thing. My dear daughter still has issues with relationships. She is 'cold to people and even though loved one fellow a lot, she drove him away with her coldness. I don't think she can empathize with how others feel.

She is beautiful, very kind , well liked with strangers, it is when it is someone close that she withdraws. Yet when my husband was sick she was at the hospital every day and looked after him and loved him unconditionally. When he got better and came back home we didn't see her for months. Still don't. Then suddenly she will call. She had dinner for my son's birthday - My son is l0 years older than she is and he is the only one she is close to and loves unconditionally. He used to adore her when she was a baby. He would put her on his hip and bounce her around when she was little. She seems to let him in. Thankfully. KFN - I feel for you. We never had those problems - just a withdrawal from us. Yet she was great with outsiders. Very very hurtful. I congratulate you for winning the battle. I doubt I ever will, but have accepted that it wasn't anything about me. Very sad though. I never even heard of Reactive attachment disorder for years and years. I knew a woman who told me about it - 
the first thing she said to me - 'was she adopted' was she over l0 days old when you took her home - and that was the first time I heard about it. It doesn't happen with them all, but happens often if there is no one to connect with when a newborn. Nowadays volunteers go to our hospital to hug and rock and feed the babies who are up for adoption or whose mother for whatever reason cant give them that kind of care. They say it has made a huge difference.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi everyone. Have been trying to get caught up on the reading on KP. Hope everyone is doing well.


Hi Cheeks! Cat got your tongue?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> All I know is after her foreclosure/sale she mentioned moving/downsizing and doesn't post much anymore. Cannot say I'm complaining, and I'll bet my last nickel Lisa didn't mind stepping in to take her place.


knitpresentgifts
you never fail to weave in some lies. Makes one wonder how you grew up and whom with.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We could take up a collection. How much is an Australian dollar worth in real money? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


About as much of an American dollar exchanged for Monopoly money.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is such a sad thing. My dear daughter still has issues with relationships. She is 'cold to people and even though loved one fellow a lot, she drove him away with her coldness. I don't think she can empathize with how others feel.
> 
> She is beautiful, very kind , well liked with strangers, it is when it is someone close that she withdraws. Yet when my husband was sick she was at the hospital every day and looked after him and loved him unconditionally. When he got better and came back home we didn't see her for months. Still don't. Then suddenly she will call. She had dinner for my son's birthday - My son is l0 years older than she is and he is the only one she is close to and loves unconditionally. He used to adore her when she was a baby. He would put her on his hip and bounce her around when she was little. She seems to let him in. Thankfully. KFN - I feel for you. We never had those problems - just a withdrawal from us. Yet she was great with outsiders. Very very hurtful. I congratulate you for winning the battle. I doubt I ever will, but have accepted that it wasn't anything about me. Very sad though. I never even heard of Reactive attachment disorder for years and years. I knew a woman who told me about it -
> the first thing she said to me - 'was she adopted' was she over l0 days old when you took her home - and that was the first time I heard about it. It doesn't happen with them all, but happens often if there is no one to connect with when a newborn. Nowadays volunteers go to our hospital to hug and rock and feed the babies who are up for adoption or whose mother for whatever reason cant give them that kind of care. They say it has made a huge difference.


Designer1234
it may very well be a result of her early years, however, there are some people who just never like to be touched or
get into any close relationship with anyone. There is and always will be lots we do not know about humans. Obviously your daughter cares for others on her terms and there is no doubt that you love her unconditionally. No doubt you have been a doting Mother to your children and should have no regrets. Hugs Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Cheeks! Cat got your tongue?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gerslay
looking for trouble? Go take a hike.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Gerslay
> looking for trouble? Go take a hike.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

if any of you are looking for trouble - go to a thread with "Ebola"
in the name. J. Carol?????? was real mean to Squirrel. 

In fact, we will go on a tour of that thread. Everyone put on her best traveling costumes, elastic waist pants and sturdy shoes are required, only carry on luggage, Hazmat suits can remain at home since this is not really real - only a bit real - and off we go to see how Squirrel is faring.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> if any of you are looking for trouble - go to a thread with "Ebola"
> in the name. J. Carol?????? was real mean to Squirrel.
> 
> In fact, we will go on a tour of that thread. Everyone put on her best traveling costumes, elastic waist pants and sturdy shoes are required, only carry on luggage, Hazmat suits can remain at home since this is not really real - only a bit real - and off we go to see how Squirrel is faring.


I got told off in another thread. And they were right. I was being mean about Americans (some but not all).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I got told off in another thread. And they were right. I was being mean about Americans (some but not all).


But you love the states. What thread was that?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> But you love the states. What thread was that?


It was a story about a Canadian radio personality (which I learned after I posted my comment), and the poster didn't give any background info and I got my knickers in a knot because I'm thinking "don't assume everyone will know what your talking about" and I wrote that people on this site come from many different countries, it's not all about the bloody U.S. of A.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It was a story about a Canadian radio personality (which I learned after I posted my comment), and the poster didn't give any background info and I got my knickers in a knot because I'm thinking "don't assume everyone will know what your talking about" and I wrote that people on this site come from many different countries, it's not all about the bloody U.S. of A.


Mild, very mild post on your part. And you are correct.
I understand nada of the repartee between you and Ms. Eve but it is fun to read.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I tried to quote you Lisa but the text didn't appear.

Same can be said for Australians and Australia. We have maniacal politicians and captains of industry all over the shop. Add to that a huge number of 'bogans' (red-necks) and it can be a strange soup.

I have no right to disparage anyone.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Mild, very mild post on your part. And you are correct.
> I understand nada of the repartee between you and Ms. Eve but it is fun to read.


I'd be happy to clarify at any time!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> But you love the states. What thread was that?


I do love the States. I have had many wonderful times there. It's a great country in many, many ways.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is such a sad thing. My dear daughter still has issues with relationships. She is 'cold to people and even though loved one fellow a lot, she drove him away with her coldness. I don't think she can empathize with how others feel.
> 
> She is beautiful, very kind , well liked with strangers, it is when it is someone close that she withdraws. Yet when my husband was sick she was at the hospital every day and looked after him and loved him unconditionally. When he got better and came back home we didn't see her for months. Still don't. Then suddenly she will call. She had dinner for my son's birthday - My son is l0 years older than she is and he is the only one she is close to and loves unconditionally. He used to adore her when she was a baby. He would put her on his hip and bounce her around when she was little. She seems to let him in. Thankfully. KFN - I feel for you. We never had those problems - just a withdrawal from us. Yet she was great with outsiders. Very very hurtful. I congratulate you for winning the battle. I doubt I ever will, but have accepted that it wasn't anything about me. Very sad though. I never even heard of Reactive attachment disorder for years and years. I knew a woman who told me about it -
> the first thing she said to me - 'was she adopted' was she over l0 days old when you took her home - and that was the first time I heard about it. It doesn't happen with them all, but happens often if there is no one to connect with when a newborn. Nowadays volunteers go to our hospital to hug and rock and feed the babies who are up for adoption or whose mother for whatever reason cant give them that kind of care. They say it has made a huge difference.


I think that's wonderful, Designer. My husband's boss adopted from Russia, and the boy still has serious attachment issues. Even after eight years he wants nothing to do with his adopted mom, which has broken her heart. The boy lived in an orphanage for the first ten months of his life, and yes the overworked and underpaid staff there had little time or interest in the children.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Mild, very mild post on your part. And you are correct.
> I understand nada of the repartee between you and Ms. Eve but it is fun to read.


It's good to have you up! When are you going to bed?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think that's wonderful, Designer. My husband's boss adopted from Russia, and the boy still has serious attachment issues. Even after eight years he wants nothing to do with his adopted mom, which has broken her heart. The boy lived in an orphanage for the first ten months of his life, and yes the overworked and underpaid staff there had little time or interest in the children.


Ah, the delightful mos as well. Such a treat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DanniWright4833 said:


> Well the arrogance and the dumb hick wannabe cowboy reputation is not completely unearned
> 
> I love many of the things that America has done, but in the same time, we've really earned the term @ss#0les a lot of the time.
> 
> It's one thing to be proud of being a regular Joe, but Americans seem to conflate being "regular" with being pridefully ignorant and bigoted. There's no other way to explain the ascention of Sara Palin or the psedo-intellectualism of Rand Paul and Ted Cruise.


Joe the Plumber was a regular Joe, and an embarrassment to real Americans.

Are there really 4833 of you, all with the same opinion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I tried to quote you Lisa but the text didn't appear.
> 
> Same can be said for Australians and Australia. We have maniacal politicians and captains of industry all over the shop. Add to that a huge number of 'bogans' (red-necks) and it can be a strange soup.
> 
> I have no right to disparage anyone.


I made her text appear. The US is a nation of improvisers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's good to have you up! When are you going to bed?


it is close to midnight here. The cat is sleeping and that always makes me sleepy. I will see Rachel Maddow on MSNBC to see if she is interesting tonight or I may read some.

I also need to stay up to see that Squirrel gets out with her tail intact.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> it is close to midnight here. The cat is sleeping and that always makes me sleepy. I will see Rachel Maddow on MSNBC to see if she is interesting tonight or I may read some.
> 
> I also need to stay up to see that Squirrel gets out with her tail intact.


Just went to the Ebola thread. Wow!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I made her text appear. The US is a nation of improvisers.


How did you do that PP?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> it is close to midnight here. The cat is sleeping and that always makes me sleepy. I will see Rachel Maddow on MSNBC to see if she is interesting tonight or I may read some.
> 
> I also need to stay up to see that Squirrel gets out with her tail intact.


You're a very good friend.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We could take up a collection. How much is an Australian dollar worth in real money? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Careful there, real money, or are you talking about the Euro of the Yen or the Chinese Yuan? You do not want to upset an Aussie because we might just start talking Strine and you would not be able to understand us. I did not think the Greenback was so solid these days. But 1 Australian Dollar equals 0.88 US Dollar at the moment. It fluctuates, but I still remember a couple of years ago when it was reversed and the Aussie Dollar equalled over 1.45 dollars. I renewed my Interweave subscriptions for 2 years, but have let them lapse because of the downturn of the Aussie dollar.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Careful there, real money, or are you talking about the Euro of the Yen or the Chinese Yuan? You do not want to upset an Aussie because we might just start talking Strine and you would not be able to understand us. I did not think the Greenback was so solid these days. But 1 Australian Dollar equals 0.88 US Dollar at the moment. It fluctuates, but I still remember a couple of years ago when it was reversed and the Aussie Dollar equalled over 1.45 dollars. I renewed my Interweave subscriptions for 2 years, but have let them lapse because of the downturn of the Aussie dollar.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just started to review the Ebola thread. Fear doesn't take much encouragement from the media to become a frenzy. I don't think I have the patience to deal with it.



SQM said:


> it is close to midnight here. The cat is sleeping and that always makes me sleepy. I will see Rachel Maddow on MSNBC to see if she is interesting tonight or I may read some.
> 
> I also need to stay up to see that Squirrel gets out with her tail intact.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think that's wonderful, Designer. My husband's boss adopted from Russia, and the boy still has serious attachment issues. Even after eight years he wants nothing to do with his adopted mom, which has broken her heart. The boy lived in an orphanage for the first ten months of his life, and yes the overworked and underpaid staff there had little time or interest in the children.


Attachment issues never go away, ever! They can't feel something that isn't there. As Shirley said, there is a certain amount of "coldness" that comes out when they're careless. At best, they can learn why they are, the way they are, and can learn strategies to "fit in". They learn to fake it. They want to love and be loved, but they don't really know what it feels like, so they imitate what they see around them. They often end up forming unhealthy attachments, similar to a high school girl who says, " I can't live without him". The most important thing, at least for my daughter was to understand why she was the way she was. She was able to focus on her anger and work through it. Finding a therapist who specializes in Attachment Therapy was critical!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just started to review the Ebola thread. Fear doesn't take much encouragement from the media to become a frenzy. I don't think I have the patience to deal with it.


Did you look at the Ebola NYC? Take a look at the 'Ebola workers attacked' thread. Bit of a cat fight going on.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It was a story about a Canadian radio personality (which I learned after I posted my comment), and the poster didn't give any background info and I got my knickers in a knot because I'm thinking "don't assume everyone will know what your talking about" and I wrote that people on this site come from many different countries, it's not all about the bloody U.S. of A.


Just did a hunt for that as I missed it, or had not read it yet. The one who took you to task has a habit of doing that. Short, sharp and not sweet replies. Probably does it because they think it is ever so sophisticated. I often feel like saying to that poster "Aw just belt up".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Did you look at the Ebola NYC? Take a look at the 'Ebola workers attacked' thread. Bit of a cat fight going on.


I did. I just don't find any point in it. Maybe I need a break.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> How did you do that PP?


The American Way. :lol: :lol: Seriously, you copy the text from her message, then paste it into yours, preceded by


whatever said:


> and followed by


. Except I bet we get a funny quote here now.

I don't know how to tell you. Just hit Quote Reply to any message and see what the software does. I'll mail the bill to your home address.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> . Except I bet we get a funny quote here now.
> 
> I don't know how to tell you. Just hit Quote Reply to any message and see what the software does. I'll mail the bill to your home address.


Thanks for explaining AND I learned something.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I did. I just don't find any point in it. Maybe I need a break.


Fair enough.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

This is terrible. Poor residents in Hawaii:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/10/28/13/28/hawaii-volcano-lava-wave-nears-homes


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just went to the Ebola thread. Wow!


I read that, too. They have to stop watching Fox news. Way too much panic going in there.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read that, too. They have to stop watching Fox news. Way too much panic going in there.


Yes, it's about putting things into perspective I think.

What I have a problem with are the sweeping statements people make without backing it up with any evidence.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You do know that by tomorrow they will be blaming the president.

Off to bed with me Wombat. See you tomorrow!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My guess would be that the Hawaiians just accept this as the work of Pele and move out of the way. Hate to admit it, but I know if I were there I would be watching fascinated.



Wombatnomore said:


> This is terrible. Poor residents in Hawaii:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/10/28/13/28/hawaii-volcano-lava-wave-nears-homes


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keeps them off the streets. 'The sky is falling. Don't bother me with facts! The sky is falling.'



BrattyPatty said:


> I read that, too. They have to stop watching Fox news. Way too much panic going in there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, it's about putting things into perspective I think.
> 
> What I have a problem with are the sweeping statements people make without backing it up with any evidence.


Poor Wombat! Even with your experience around here?

They drive themselves into a frenzy and they never realize nothing bad has happened. Never learn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good night Wise Patty. I'm up for a bit.



BrattyPatty said:


> You do know that by tomorrow they will be blaming the president.
> 
> Off to bed with me Wombat. See you tomorrow!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read that, too. They have to stop watching Fox news. Way too much panic going in there.


Not even Fox News could cook up a tale like this one. I'd certainly like to know the source of this latest conspiracy theory. Whoever's responsible should receive a commendation for creativity--then a good swift kick in the pants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Did you miss your shrink's appt?


Do you know how to recognize an idiot Liberal?

Answer: Watch the Lib who is presented with the truth and facts personally attack the messenger. You officially and regularly qualify.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Memories! when we lived in New Zealand for three years I had a friend who would bring me a pavlova every couple of weeks. Soo good. I never remember anything that I liked as much as her pavs. I tried to learn from her but couldn't get it quite right. Oh, wouldn't i love some now!!


I just looked at some Pavlova recipes. It sounds like a wonderful desert.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just looked at some Pavlova recipes. It sounds like a wonderful desert.


Oh yes.


----------



## Llavaia (Oct 14, 2013)

Purl....read the links....got your point...big time. Take care love and don't let your blood pressure go up too much... 
Luci


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A 'little' confusion before the election in case the ads haven't given you migraines? (Don't look behind the curtain! Gay marriage! Bigfoot!)



susanmos2000 said:


> Not even Fox News could cook up a tale like this one. I'd certainly like to know the source of this latest conspiracy theory. Whoever's responsible should receive a commendation for creativity--then a good swift kick in the pants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Top o' the mornin'. You're your usual omnipotent self this morning.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you know how to recognize an idiot Liberal?
> 
> Answer: Watch the Lib who is presented with the truth and facts personally attack the messenger. You officially and regularly qualify.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, now you and DGreen have us all drooling.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I just looked at some Pavlova recipes. It sounds like a wonderful desert.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> My guess would be that the Hawaiians just accept this as the work of Pele and move out of the way. Hate to admit it, but I know if I were there I would be watching fascinated.


Yes, I think you are correct, the Hawaiians just accept Pele's work as part of nature. I also saw the videos on the PC and you could hear the sizzling and crackling from the heat of the lava. But you cannot stop nature you just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> A 'little' confusion before the election in case the ads haven't given you migraines? (Don't look behind the curtain! Gay marriage! Bigfoot!)


In the 50s and 60s it was 'Reds under the beds'. Just another era another scare campaign, and always the idiots who believe.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you know how to recognize an idiot Liberal?
> 
> Answer: Watch the Lib who is presented with the truth and facts personally attack the messenger. You officially and regularly qualify.


Who will join me in singing a little song, please

All things bright and beautiful,
All creatures great and small,
All things wise and wonderful:
The Lord God made them all.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just looked at some Pavlova recipes. It sounds like a wonderful desert.


With loads of fresh cream, bananas, strawberries, avocados, passion fruit, or whatever takes your fancy. You can also buy the pav shells and just decorate them to suit your individual taste.

Do you want to see an Aussie vs Kiwi fight. Then start an argument as to who invented the Pav. Some swear it was the Kiwis and others swear it was the people from Oz. I just leave the fighters to fight it out between themselves whilst I scoff their share of the pav.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Who will join me in singing a little song, please
> 
> All things bright and beautiful,
> All creatures great and small,
> ...


You've expressed you don't follow in the ways of the Christian God, but I'm certainly happy you have contributed a lovely hymn of Cecil's beloved by Christians around the world. I believe she wrote that hymn for the Church of Ireland.

You wouldn't be mocking the Christian God, would you, Lib?

Sure, I'll join you in song, here is one fitting for you:





_ I Wanna Talk About Me_


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I think you are correct, the Hawaiians just accept Pele's work as part of nature. I also saw the videos on the PC and you could hear the sizzling and crackling from the heat of the lava. But you cannot stop nature you just have to learn to live with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> In the 50s and 60s it was 'Reds under the beds'. Just another era another scare campaign, and always the idiots who believe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the avatar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good plan. They get a black eye and you get dessert!



EveMCooke said:


> With loads of fresh cream, bananas, strawberries, avocados, passion fruit, or whatever takes your fancy. You can also buy the pav shells and just decorate them to suit your individual taste.
> 
> Do you want to see an Aussie vs Kiwi fight. Then start an argument as to who invented the Pav. Some swear it was the Kiwis and others swear it was the people from Oz. I just leave the fighters to fight it out between themselves whilst I scoff their share of the pav.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> With loads of fresh cream, bananas, strawberries, avocados, passion fruit, or whatever takes your fancy. You can also buy the pav shells and just decorate them to suit your individual taste.
> 
> Do you want to see an Aussie vs Kiwi fight. Then start an argument as to who invented the Pav. Some swear it was the Kiwis and others swear it was the people from Oz. I just leave the fighters to fight it out between themselves whilst I scoff their share of the pav.


Pavlova---and it has nothing to do with a salivating dog . . .


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've expressed you don't follow in the ways of the Christian God, but I'm certainly happy you have contributed a lovely hymn of Cecil's beloved by Christians around the world. I believe she wrote that hymn for the Church of Ireland.
> 
> You wouldn't be mocking the Christian God, would you, Lib?
> 
> ...


Anything is preferable in order to drown out your constant droning. But as they say, do not go away angry, just go away -- p l e a s e.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Pavlova---and it has nothing to do with a salivating dog . . .


Unless Hero wants a taste of yours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You do know that by tomorrow they will be blaming the president.
> 
> Off to bed with me Wombat. See you tomorrow!


Oh, geez, Wombat. Go check out the thread. I was right! 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> With loads of fresh cream, bananas, strawberries, avocados, passion fruit, or whatever takes your fancy. You can also buy the pav shells and just decorate them to suit your individual taste.
> 
> Do you want to see an Aussie vs Kiwi fight. Then start an argument as to who invented the Pav. Some swear it was the Kiwis and others swear it was the people from Oz. I just leave the fighters to fight it out between themselves whilst I scoff their share of the pav.


So, basically, a Pavlova is one of the most sinful and decadent deserts one can have? Excellent recommendation. I can see one of them vanishing instantaneously when peaches and nectarines are in season here.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Pavlova---and it has nothing to do with a salivating dog . . .


it's the people who salivate at the prospect of eating it


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Those lines are also the names of 4 books written by James Herriot, a Vet in England.


Here's a link to a charming rendition of the hymn, "All Things Bright and Beautiful"


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you never fail to weave in some lies. Makes one wonder how you grew up and whom with.


Nice try Huckleberry. Foreclosures are a matter of public record.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> if any of you are looking for trouble - go to a thread with "Ebola"
> in the name. J. Carol?????? was real mean to Squirrel.
> 
> In fact, we will go on a tour of that thread. Everyone put on her best traveling costumes, elastic waist pants and sturdy shoes are required, only carry on luggage, Hazmat suits can remain at home since this is not really real - only a bit real - and off we go to see how Squirrel is faring.


WOW, stirring up the mob so they can do one of your (collective) mass attacks on the unsuspecting? I'm sure "the squirel" can handle herself, as she has done in the past, and doesn't need help from the MOB.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Who will join me in singing a little song, please
> 
> All things bright and beautiful,
> All creatures great and small,
> ...


I sang it with you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WOW, stirring up the mob so they can do one of your (collective) mass attacks on the unsuspecting? I'm sure "the squirel" can handle herself, as she has done in the past, and doesn't need help from the MOB.


Not exactly. These are just games for me to think up. And yes indeed, that Squirrel is one tough Squirrel.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice try Huckleberry. Foreclosures are a matter of public record.


One wonders where KPG obtained enough information to research that if it WAS taken from public records.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've expressed you don't follow in the ways of the Christian God, but I'm certainly happy you have contributed a lovely hymn of Cecil's beloved by Christians around the world. I believe she wrote that hymn for the Church of Ireland.
> 
> You wouldn't be mocking the Christian God, would you, Lib?
> 
> ...


Good one, but that got me wanting to hear some more of Toby Keith which means I spent some time on YouTube when I probably should have been doing some chore or other. This is probably pretty politically incorrect, but it also has Willie Nelson with Toby Keith and I am a Willie Nelson fan and enjoyed this anyway. 
"Beer for My Horses"





Then I ended up here and realized I was getting into wandering through music videos and would never get a thing done unless I cruelly and abruptly forced myself to stop:
"Ghost Riders In the Sky"


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not exactly. These are just games for me to think up. And yes indeed, that Squirrel is one tough Squirrel.


Sounds like Rocky needs Bullwinkle to back him (her?) up. Where's that moose when you need him?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice try Huckleberry. Foreclosures are a matter of public record.


soloweygirl
NSA folks around here, I guess. Can you find out as well how many Farts someone pollutes the air with? What stuff some entertain themselves with is remarkable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> One wonders where KPG obtained enough information to research that if it WAS taken from public records.


DGreen
she may increase her income by "turning others in" and in the process comes across other information. That creature is very dangerous. Her interest re. all aspects of one's life is
amazing. Blackmail comes to mind.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> NSA folks around here, I guess. Can you find out as well how many Farts someone pollutes the air with? What stuff some entertain themselves with is remarkable.


I hate that word but I did snorggle. Hi Huckle!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> WOW, stirring up the mob so they can do one of your (collective) mass attacks on the unsuspecting? I'm sure "the squirel" can handle herself, as she has done in the past, and doesn't need help from the MOB.


Why not??? It's what you guys do!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

DGreen said:


> One wonders where KPG obtained enough information to research that if it WAS taken from public records.


My question is why is it any of KPG's business in the first place!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Llavaia said:


> Purl....read the links....got your point...big time. Take care love and don't let your blood pressure go up too much...
> Luci


I wasn't even involved at the time. My blood pressure is fine. How are you and DH?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> she may increase her income by "turning others in" and in the process comes across other information. That creature is very dangerous. Her interest re. all aspects of one's life is
> amazing. Blackmail comes to mind.


That's one sick (w)itch.

Oops. My pronunciation is a little off today.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> My question is why is it any of KPG's business in the first place!!


She was just baiting Cheeky for a fight. She is the master of baiting.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> My question is why is it any of KPG's business in the first place!!


I guess when one is a Know it All they need to know it all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Top o' the mornin'. You're your usual omnipotent self this morning.


Do you know how to recognize an idiot? See whose message you just answered.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I guess when one is a Know it All they need to know it all.


 :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, but that got me wanting to hear some more of Toby Keith which means I spent some time on YouTube when I probably should have been doing some chore or other. This is probably pretty politically incorrect, but it also has Willie Nelson with Toby Keith and I am a Willie Nelson fan and enjoyed this anyway.
> "Beer for My Horses"
> 
> 
> ...


That last one gave me chills, the way it always has since I first heard it when I was a kid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why not??? It's what you guys do!


We learned it from them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was just baiting Cheeky for a fight. She is the master of baiting.


Ties in well with your signature line.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was just baiting Cheeky for a fight. She is the master of baiting.


Childish, invasive, intrusive, bullish........oh wait, I just described KPG!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We learned it from them.


You've never learned anything from us. That would have required an open mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was just baiting Cheeky for a fight. She is the master of baiting.


I used to have a friend whose last name was Bader. Her younger brother went through hell in junior high and high school.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You've never learned anything from us. That would have required an open mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Childish, invasive, intrusive, bullish........oh wait, I just described KPG!


 I don't know why she is trying to go after Cheeky. Aside from yesterday, she hasn't posted here in quite some time. I guess when one is cornered they will lash out at anyone. She's grasping at straws.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was just baiting Cheeky for a fight. She is the master of baiting.


BrattyPatty
You are so right. She also shows how absolutely nasty she is. It is my feeling that if anyone loses any of their possessions, it is very painful and for somebody to smear something like that all over the map speaks of satanic behavior. Hell has a warm place waiting for her, no doubt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We learned it from them.


soloweygirl
you and learning? Impossible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice try Huckleberry. Foreclosures are a matter of public record.


soloweygirl
your nastiness is a public record. In fact you are 2nd in line on that list right after KPG. Enjoy your fame.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We learned it from them.


NO excuses! My mother used to say, "If your friends wanted to jump off a bridge, would you join them?".


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice try Huckleberry. Foreclosures are a matter of public record.


So true. I guess foreclosure equals a merit badge in Obama World; proves that you are proud to not be part of the great economic recovery we are having according to Obama. Oh that's right, he never lies............Guess I will have to wait for that $2,500 of health care savings he promised.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So true. I guess foreclosure equals a merit badge in Obama World; proves that you are proud to not be part of the great economic recovery we are having according to Obama. Oh that's right, he never lies............Guess I will have to wait for that $2,500 of health care savings he promised.


I think you missed the point of the post that one of the KPers might be in foreclosure. What was the purpose of that? To humiliate her? Is that the right way to behave toward anyone? I think not, Lakes.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So true. I guess foreclosure equals a merit badge in Obama World; proves that you are proud to not be part of the great economic recovery we are having according to Obama. Oh that's right, he never lies............Guess I will have to wait for that $2,500 of health care savings he promised.


You know? If someone is unfortunate enough to have that happen to them, why would ANYBODY be so cruel as to bring it up?!? There is NO excuse for such nastiness! None! If arguing with liberals makes you a worse person, rather than a better one, why bother?!?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I think you missed the point of the post that one of the KPers might be in foreclosure. What was the purpose of that? To humiliate her? Is that the right way to behave toward anyone? I think not, Lakes.


I AGREE!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Looked back to see who wrote the original post. A point to the first person who can name her without reading back.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You know? If someone is unfortunate enough to have that happen to them, why would ANYBODY be so cruel as to bring it up?!? There is NO excuse for such nastiness! None! If arguing with liberals makes you a worse person, rather than a better one, why bother?!?


I remember her bringing it up herself in the beginning of the year.

But that being said, how is that Hope and Change working for her and others in the same tight spot? There were low interest rates, easy to refinance under Obama if you were underwater, there are free Obama-phones, savings of thousands because of Obamacare, cash for clunkers, shovel ready jobs.......................... just can't figure out how Obama could let this happen. Wonder if she got to keep her doctor?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You know? If someone is unfortunate enough to have that happen to them, why would ANYBODY be so cruel as to bring it up?!? There is NO excuse for such nastiness! None! If arguing with liberals makes you a worse person, rather than a better one, why bother?!?


Nastiness is the only thing LTL knows. She claims she doesn't "hate" Obama but twists every conversation, every comment, into a criticism of him or liberals in general. She's as bad as Joey when it comes to having an agenda that never stops.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Nastiness is the only thing LTL knows. She claims she doesn't "hate" Obama but twists every conversation, every comment, into a criticism of him or liberals in general. She's as bad as Joey when it comes to having an agenda that never stops.


Lakes is only the messenger. Our wrath should be reserved for the OP.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Lakes is only the messenger. Our wrath should be reserved for the OP.


Plenty to go around, I guess!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Nastiness is the only thing LTL knows. She claims she doesn't "hate" Obama but twists every conversation, every comment, into a criticism of him or liberals in general. She's as bad as Joey when it comes to having an agenda that never stops.


[quote lovethelakes]Prove that statement, because think it is slanderous and totally untrue. I considerate that comment not only a total lie, but possibly an act of desperation to either get attention.[/quote]

After reading her post above, I find it difficult to take anything she says seriously. I think that moonshine has rotted her brain.. She is constantly repeating herself. Over and over and over and over.............................


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry that things are not going so good for Cheeky, Does she still have her Obamacare, I know she said it was a good plan, and then I think I heard that that insurance company is withdrawing from Obamacare. I hope things will get better soon.


Yet another idiot heard from. It's nice to say all this to Cheeky when she isn't online, right, joey? You are so brave........NOT.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> NO excuses! My mother used to say, "If your friends wanted to jump off a bridge, would you join them?".


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think you missed the point of the post that one of the KPers might be in foreclosure. What was the purpose of that? To humiliate her? Is that the right way to behave toward anyone? I think not, Lakes.


Of course it was to humiliate someone; after all, it was Cherf who brought it up. But I think LTL's purpose was different, to show that she's still an Obamaphobe. She didn't have to prove anything - we already knew it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Looked back to see who wrote the original post. A point to the first person who can name her without reading back.


I named her before I got to the contest. But do I want the point? Maybe she should get the point. Nah, she never gets the point - of anything.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I named her before I got to the contest. But do I want the point? Maybe she should get the point. Nah, she never gets the point - of anything.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Nastiness is the only thing LTL knows. She claims she doesn't "hate" Obama but twists every conversation, every comment, into a criticism of him or liberals in general. She's as bad as Joey when it comes to having an agenda that never stops.


Joey at least has a mission to carry out, despite all signs that it's impossible. There's nothing LTL could accomplish with her messages, except maybe to make her feel better about herself. After all, she's superior to the POTUS.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Joey at least has a mission to carry out, despite all signs that it's impossible. There's nothing LTL could accomplish with her messages, except maybe to make her feel better about herself. After all, she's superior to the POTUS.


And the rest of us, don't forget.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> And the rest of us, don't forget.


True.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That last one gave me chills, the way it always has since I first heard it when I was a kid.


"Ghost Riders in the Sky" still gives me chills, too.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I remember her bringing it up herself in the beginning of the year.
> 
> But that being said, how is that Hope and Change working for her and others in the same tight spot? There were low interest rates, easy to refinance under Obama if you were underwater, there are free Obama-phones, savings of thousands because of Obamacare, cash for clunkers, shovel ready jobs.......................... just can't figure out how Obama could let this happen. Wonder if she got to keep her doctor?


Oh, so rubbing salt in the wound is OK?!? I wouldn't do that to my worst enemy! It was cruel! Seriously, are you happy with what this does to you? It changes you! Is this who you want to be?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Lakes is only the messenger. Our wrath should be reserved for the OP.


Well, THAT goes without saying! But...but...she's a wonderful christian! Such a nice person! Oh, puke!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry that things are not going so good for Cheeky, Does she still have her Obamacare, I know she said it was a good plan, and then I think I heard that that insurance company is withdrawing from Obamacare. I hope things will get better soon.


Why do you feel the need to use someone else's heartache to make a point? Low blow!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course it was to humiliate someone; after all, it was Cherf who brought it up. But I think LTL's purpose was different, to show that she's still an Obamaphobe. She didn't have to prove anything - we already knew it.


I disagree! I think she was playing Follow the Leader!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Joey at least has a mission to carry out, despite all signs that it's impossible. There's nothing LTL could accomplish with her messages, except maybe to make her feel better about herself. After all, she's superior to the POTUS.


Oh, SHE got her poke in!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I disagree! I think she was playing Follow the Leader!


That's okay, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Of course it was to humiliate someone; after all, it was Cherf who brought it up. But I think LTL's purpose was different, to show that she's still an Obamaphobe. She didn't have to prove anything - we already knew it.


Announcement Announcement Announcement

Our Very Own PP won today's point for identifying the original poster of a post that was only meant to hurt and humiliate. I am glad the spelling of her name isn't Cerf because I have great memories of Bennett Cerf.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So true. I guess foreclosure equals a merit badge in Obama World; proves that you are proud to not be part of the great economic recovery we are having according to Obama. Oh that's right, he never lies............Guess I will have to wait for that $2,500 of health care savings he promised.


lovethelake
you need to take a dip in the Lake.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I remember her bringing it up herself in the beginning of the year.
> 
> But that being said, how is that Hope and Change working for her and others in the same tight spot? There were low interest rates, easy to refinance under Obama if you were underwater, there are free Obama-phones, savings of thousands because of Obamacare, cash for clunkers, shovel ready jobs.......................... just can't figure out how Obama could let this happen. Wonder if she got to keep her doctor?


lovethelake
poor memory or dementia setting in? The housing problems started l o n g before Obama came into office.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Announcement Announcement Announcement
> 
> Our Very Own PP won today's point for identifying the original poster of a post that was only meant to hurt and humiliate. I am glad the spelling of her name isn't Cerf because I have great memories of Bennett Cerf.


And Dorothy Kilgallen, too?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

In case you hadn't noticed, the deductibles for 80/20 insurance plans have ALWAYS been that high. One reason I went with HMO plans over the years.



joeysomma said:


> This is based on the New York times, so it should not be biased:
> 
> Obamacare Rationing by Price: Accident or Design?
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And Dorothy Kilgallen, too?


And Ilka Chase, too, or was that the wrong show?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, the deductibles for 80/20 insurance plans have ALWAYS been that high. One reason I went with HMO plans over the years.


Sumpleby, I don't think that she gets that it is not the gov't providing the insurance.

The Days of Wine and Squirrels :XD: :XD: :XD:

Now before you wonder what the above line means, sumpleby and I were in a group coming up with Song titles with squirrel subbed for one of original title words. Just so you know...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> "Ghost Riders in the Sky" still gives me chills, too.


I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sumpleby, I don't think that she gets that it is not the gov't providing the insurance.
> 
> The Days of Wine and Squirrels :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Now before you wonder what the above line means, sumpleby and I were in a group coming up with Song titles ith squirrel subbed for one of original title words. Just so you know...


Are we all "in a mood" or what?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Are we all "in a mood" or what?


yes, and a good one at that cookie! :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And Dorothy Kilgallen, too?


I loved her, Arlene Francis and John Daly. I used to have a line about Dorothy Kilgallen when I was in my 20s. I think I wanted it written on my tomb stone something to the effect that "Dorothy Kilgallen cannot be here." Whatever. What did she do for a living? A journalist??????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I loved her, Arlene Francis and John Daly. I used to have a line about Dorothy Kilgallen when I was in my 20s. I think I wanted it written on my tomb stone something to the effect that "Dorothy Kilgallen cannot be here." Whatever. What did she do for a living? A journalist??????


Who are these people? I've never heard of them!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who are these people? I've never heard of them!


Moderator and panelists on a 50s TV show called "What's My Line?". You must be a youngin' or didn't waste your time watching TV.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Moderator and panelists on a 50s TV show called "What's My Line?". You must be a youngin' or didn't waste your time watching TV.


Wasn't there a panelist named Kitty Carlisle? My great aunt used to baby sit me and I would watch it with her. Of course at 5 I didn't quite know what the show was all about, but I was fasinated with Kitty's hair.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Moderator and panelists on a 50s TV show called "What's My Line?". You must be a youngin' or didn't waste your time watching TV.


Oh, I think my parents watched that. It rings a bell.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who are these people? I've never heard of them!


Web crawl produced these results in 5 seconds.

1.	Arlene Francis
Actress
2.	Arlene Francis was an American actress, radio talk show host, and game show panelist. She is known for her long-standing role as a panelist on the television game show What's My Line?, on which she ... Wikipedia
3.	
4.	Born: October 20, 1907, Boston, Massachusetts, United States
5.	Died: May 31, 2001, San Francisco, California, United States
6.	Spouse: Martin Gabel (m. 19461986), Neil Agnew (m. 19351945)
7.	Children: Peter Gabel
8.	Parents: Aram Kazanjian, Leah Kazanjian

1.	John Daly
Golfer
2.	John Patrick Daly is an American professional golfer on the PGA Tour. Daly is known primarily for his driving distance off the tee, his non-country club appearance and attitude, and his rough-and-tumble personal life.Wikipedia
3.	
4.	Born: April 28, 1966 (age 48), Carmichael, California, United States
5.	Weight: 98 kg
6.	Height: 1.80 m
7.	Spouse: Sherrie Miller (m. 20012007), Paulette Dean Daly (m. 19951999), Dale Crafton (m. 19871990)
8.	Books: Grip It and Sip It, more
9.	Albums: My Life

1.	Dorothy Kilgallen
Journalist
2.	Dorothy Mae Kilgallen was an American journalist and television game show panelist. She started her career early as a reporter for the Hearst Corporation's New York Evening Journal after spending two ... Wikipedia
3.	
4.	Born: July 3, 1913, Chicago, Illinois, United States
5.	Died: November 8, 1965, Manhattan, New York City, New York, United States
6.	Spouse: Richard Kollmar (m. 19401965)
7.	Children: Kerry Kollmar, Jill Kollmar, Richard Kollmar Jr.
8.	Parents: Mae Ahern, James Lawrence Kilgallen

but also read the info on this link

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/death4.htm


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wasn't there a panelist named Kitty Carlisle?


I remember that name!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Web crawl produced these results in 5 seconds.
> 
> 1.	Arlene Francis
> Actress
> ...


Really! You didn't have to do that for me. But thanks!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I sure remember them all. And our generation seems to know music & people from before we were born. Big Band Music. Gershwin, Cole Porter.



cookiequeen said:


> I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Classy and talented.



SQM said:


> I loved her, Arlene Francis and John Daly. I used to have a line about Dorothy Kilgallen when I was in my 20s. I think I wanted it written on my tomb stone something to the effect that "Dorothy Kilgallen cannot be here." Whatever. What did she do for a living? A journalist??????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't you watch old time TV? What's My Line?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who are these people? I've never heard of them!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, I think my parents watched that. It rings a bell.


She-it! Your parents????????? I was very young but I remember the show very well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. Married to Moss Hart.



BrattyPatty said:


> Wasn't there a panelist named Kitty Carlisle? My great aunt used to baby sit me and I would watch it with her. Of course at 5 I didn't quite know what the show was all about, but I was fasinated with Kitty's hair.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And what were you up to?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, I think my parents watched that. It rings a bell.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Web crawl produced these results in 5 seconds.
> 
> 1.	Arlene Francis
> Actress
> ...


Great list but wrong John Daly. Where is PP to straighten this up?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're waking up.

What TV shows do you remember watching as a kid?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I remember that name!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Didn't you watch old time TV? What's My Line?


I think that was after my bedtime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was a night owl then. I still got good grades.

Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, Adventures in Paradise.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that was after my bedtime.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Now that is a good question - on what day and time was the show on? (What's My Line)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> You're waking up.
> 
> What TV shows do you remember watching as a kid?


I remember seeing the Beatles on the End Sullivan show, but I usually didn't watch it. I watched the Monkees!  Lassie, The Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers, Rin Tin Tin. Oh, I remember Marcus Welby MD. My sister got to stay up for Ben Casey, but not me. I can't remember anymore.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Really! You didn't have to do that for me. But thanks!


Thats OK, it is what I did for a living, searching the net and other resources for information for other people.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I sure remember them all. And our generation seems to know music & people from before we were born. Big Band Music. Gershwin, Cole Porter.


All available from itunes to download to your ipod. I have a lot of music from the big band era. Woody Herman and the Golden Wedding, In the Mood, Glen Miller, American Patrol, and more. My sister loves listening to them, it brings back memories of the dances she went to during the war years. She is a very young 87 years and still a globe trotter.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> All available from itunes to download to your ipod. I have a lot of music from the big band era. Woody Herman and the Golden Wedding, In the Mood, Glen Miller, American Patrol, and more. My sister loves listening to them, it brings back memories of the dances she went to during the war years. She is a very young 87 years and still a globe trotter.


My Dad loved music of all kinds but mostly Big Band and Classical. It brings back many memories.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Really! You didn't have to do that for me. But thanks!


That's a different John Daly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't remember the schedule.



SQM said:


> Now that is a good question - on what day and time was the show on? (What's My Line)


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> That's a different John Daly.


Sorry, my mistake. I do not know the name. I will stand in the corner and say "I am a very naughty girl" three times.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Great list but wrong John Daly. Where is PP to straighten this up?


I am standing in the corner saying "I am a very silly girl" three times. Is that enough punishment or do I have to muck out the horse stalls as well?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> poor memory or dementia setting in? The housing problems started l o n g before Obama came into office.


Nope. True the housing problems started right before Obama took office. The issue is that Obama promised hope and change and that was a beginning of the trail of lies. Is the country better off today than it was 6 years ago? The answer is a resounding NO. It did not take Reagan 6 years to bring the economy back and make us proud to be Americans. But then again, he did not lead from behind or bow to anyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nope. True the housing problems started right before Obama took office. The issue is that Obama promised hope and change and that was a beginning of the trail of lies. Is the country better off today than it was 6 years ago? The answer is a resounding NO. It did not take Reagan 6 years to bring the economy back and make us proud to be Americans. But then again, he did not lead from behind or bow to anyone.


 :thumbup: We can all thank Barack for signing Dodd-Frank into law and making the most significant changes to financial regulations since, I don't know, the Great Depression?

What's your bet for next Tues? Even the Dems and Libs are hoping for a _big_ change. How embarrassing ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The housing problem started with Dodd-Frank.


Let's not forget who signed that law! :-D


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nope. True the housing problems started right before Obama took office. The issue is that Obama promised hope and change and that was a beginning of the trail of lies. Is the country better off today than it was 6 years ago? The answer is a resounding NO. It did not take Reagan 6 years to bring the economy back and make us proud to be Americans. But then again, he did not lead from behind or bow to anyone.


Depends upon where you live. Texas is booming! For hire signs everywhere, lower foreclosure rate in years, construction all over, housing values increased by 8% last year. So yes, we are better off.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the problems goes back farther than Dodd-Frank.
> Community Reinvestment Act of 1977, signed by Carter. then revisions of that act. Then the Savings and Loan Crisis. Then the requirement that Banks could no longer deny mortgages to low incomes. These loans were the basis of most of the foreclosures. So, more houses on the market, the prices dropped and homeowners are now "underwater," owing more than their house is worth.


Not mention the sub prime mortgages - less than honest appraisers and bankers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


I remember every song that has been mentioned and I started at the end and am working back. Loved most of them too. Memories. I didn't have TV when I was a child, are there any of you who are old enought to remember Lux Radio Theatre, or the Shadow, or Fibber Magee and Molly???? not many i would imagine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why do you feel the need to use someone else's heartache to make a point? Low blow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It amazes me how supposedly 'good ' people can enjoy someone elses misfortune. I think Joey actually was being kind but just couldn't resist. 

As far as the other two, they are lower than low. I have had experiences with both of them and wouldn't walk across the street to meet either of them. They thrive on unkindness. With one, the more it hurts someone, the better. Shame!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I am standing in the corner saying "I am a very silly girl" three times. Is that enough punishment or do I have to muck out the horse stalls as well?


Why should you be expected to know when you weren't alive in the '50s and are from the Land of Upside Down where this primitive show did not reach? Get out of the corner and online with some blistering comments.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is based on the New York times, so it should not be biased:
> 
> Obamacare Rationing by Price: Accident or Design?
> 
> ...


 I have to admit I haven't paid attention to any issues about the ACA. Once I called my care provider and was assured I didn't have to go through the ACA to keep my insurance, the ACA was a dead issue to me. Most of the people I know did the same thing. Yes, this is pure selfishness. However, what I knew about the ACA up to that point didn't scare me off of applying. *What I didn't want was to deal with another bureaucracy. Period.*

Now, I have to find out what Mark Horne's background is because what you posted is an *opinion piece* even though it contains what *might* be a true story about the ACA. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It amazes me how supposedly 'good ' people can enjoy someone elses misfortune. I think Joey actually was being kind but just couldn't resist.
> 
> As far as the other two, they are lower than low. I have had experiences with both of them and wouldn't walk across the street to meet either of them. They thrive on unkindness. With one, the more it hurts someone, the better. Shame!!


There's a word for that 'Schadenfreude' which literally means 'harm-joy.' Enjoying the misery of others.

I think Joey was being kind too and not necessarily trying to stick it to anyone.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


I hope so. I'm surprised to see a reference to the Sons of the Pioneers, plus now must listen to all 4 versions.ops:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, the deductibles for 80/20 insurance plans have ALWAYS been that high. One reason I went with HMO plans over the years.


Yes, indeed. That's probably why so many people have a supplementary Medicare Part B plan, and why they exist in the first place. Yes, the insurers, greedy bastards that they are, make money off this problem, but I pay way less for my coverage than I would have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Are we all "in a mood" or what?


Maybe we're just a little squirrely?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you need to take a dip in the Lake.


or a long long walk off of a short pier and have a swim.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Web crawl produced these results in 5 seconds.


Arlene Francis' parents were Aram Kazanjian, Leah Kazanjian? In California that implies they were very, very likely Agriculturist Armenians.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Who remembers "Our Miss Brooks" and Eve Arden? I loved that show, both on radio and TV.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I was a night owl then. I still got good grades.
> 
> Twilight Zone, Outer Limits, Adventures in Paradise.


Thriller, Leave It to Beaver, Mighty Mouse, Jungle Jim, ooh, don't get me started.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember it well.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Who remembers "Our Miss Brooks" and Eve Arden? I loved that show, both on radio and TV.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> She-it! Your parents????????? I was very young but I remember the show very well.


It seems some of us might be younger than we think. I tend to assume everyone on KP is a little old lady...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have to admit I haven't paid attention to any issues about the ACA. Once I called my care provider and was assured I didn't have to go through the ACA to keep my insurance, the ACA was a dead issue to me. Most of the people I know did the same thing. Yes, this is pure selfishness. However, what I knew about the ACA up to that point didn't scare me off of applying. *What I didn't want was to deal with another bureaucracy. Period.*
> 
> Now, I have to find out what Mark Horne's background is because what you posted is an *opinion piece* even though it contains what *might* be a true story about the ACA. Thanks for the links.


Howdy My Maid. Who is your new avatar? Dorothy Kilgallen?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I Love Lucy, The Rebel, what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood? Mary Tyler Moore, American Bandstand, Mr. Ed, The Munsters, 
Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, Lassie, My Friend Flicka.

You're on.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Thriller, Leave It to Beaver, Mighty Mouse, Jungle Jim, ooh, don't get me started.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like Eve Arden to me.



SQM said:


> Howdy My Maid. Who is your new avatar? Dorothy Kilgallen?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Howdy My Maid. Who is your new avatar? Dorothy Kilgallen?


Eve Arden.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I Love Lucy, The Rebel, what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood? Mary Tyler Moore, American Bandstand, Mr. Ed, The Munsters,
> Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, Lassie, My Friend Flicka.
> 
> You're on.


Sky King, Maverick, The Addams Family, The Rifleman with Chuck Connors as The RM and Johnny Crawford as his son. Quite a few of my teenage friends had big crushes on Johnny Crawford.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Big John and Sparky reading the Sunday funny pages on the radio. We got in bed with my parents and the funnies and followed along. Howdy Doody! Any SF Bay Area folks out there who remember the local children's program, Captain Fortune?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why should you be expected to know when you weren't alive in the '50s and are from the Land of Upside Down where this primitive show did not reach? Get out of the corner and online with some blistering comments.


But I was very much alive in the 1950s, I was born in 1940. I am a lot older than you think. I am an old age pensioner.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I Love Lucy, The Rebel, what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood? Mary Tyler Moore, American Bandstand, Mr. Ed, The Munsters,
> Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, Lassie, My Friend Flicka.
> 
> You're on.


what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood

Wagon Train


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> One wonders where KPG obtained enough information to research that if it WAS taken from public records.


My minions were correct! You did write this post that I didn't bother to read. :-D

Here's the thing, Green, please try to keep up. Cheeky used to PM me with her BS often and, of course, insult anyone she didn't like publicly too.

Once, Cheeks even posted a download link to her actual checking account! :roll: The rest is history (and public) as they say.

Stop wondering your head off how KPers get info from the stupid Libs, as they spew it all over the place and everyone else has to side step the mess they/you leave behind. Most KPers simply ignore the stupidity. I've been trending that way too recently.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My minions were correct! You did write this post that I didn't bother to read. :-D
> 
> Here's the thing, Green, please try to keep up. Cheeky used to PM me with her BS often and, of course, insult anyone she didn't like publicly too.
> 
> ...


And this is the same mouth that posted the sunshine song today?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I Love Lucy, The Rebel, what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood? Mary Tyler Moore, American Bandstand, Mr. Ed, The Munsters,
> Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, Lassie, My Friend Flicka.
> 
> You're on.


I believe the Clint Eastwood TV show was Rawhide. His character name was Rowdy Yates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> And this is the same mouth that posted the sunshine song today?


Oh, look, the same mouth that swears at me, insults me, attempts to play me and then wrote, what was it eight PM's, SQM, to me over the past two days asking for my help against the evil Libs.

BTW: I didn't post the Sunshine Song today.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I believe the Clint Eastwood TV show was Rawhide.


I stand corrected. Rawhide is the show.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, look, the same mouth that swears at me, insults me, attempts to play me and then wrote, what was it eight PM's, SQM, to me over the past two days asking for my help against the evil Libs.
> 
> BTW: I didn't post the Sunshine Song today.


Should we post your picture so everyone knows who they are trying to avoid? That is public info, too. I was saving it for Halloween, but I'm sure the ladies wouldn't mind an early scare.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, look, the same mouth that swears at me, insults me, attempts to play me and then wrote, what was it eight PM's, SQM, to me over the past two days asking for my help against the evil Libs.
> 
> BTW: I didn't post the Sunshine Song today.


Clarification: I stupidly assumed she would help me with my last week's Lisa problem. She asked me to rat on my friends here. I only had kind words for them and those on Denim that I like. That wasn't good enough for this jerk so she reneged on her offer to help. I have gotten over my issue with Lisa and I think we will both respect each other's boundaries. However, I will keep one person on my bleep list and will go for the jugular each time she posts, says the usually affable Sloth with 3 sharp toes. BTW: It is immaterial when you posted the song, Knitwit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Clarification: I stupidly assumed she would help me with my last week's Lisa problem. She asked me to rat on my friends here. I only had kind words for them and those on Denim that I like. That wasn't good enough for this jerk so she reneged on her offer to help. I have gotten over my issue with Lisa and I think we will both respect each other's boundaries. However, I will keep one person on my bleep list and will go for the jugular each time she posts, says the usually affable Sloth with 3 sharp toes. BTW: It is immaterial when you posted the song, Knitwit.


Hi Knitwit - shall I share your PMs publicly and prove once again I speak the truth and you lies? I know you really hate that (when people post PMs), but I really should expose your lies.

I didn't ask you a single time to 'rat' on your friends. I told you if you confirmed the info I already knew with your answers to some questions I asked you, I would help you.

Remember, you came to ME for help against your abusers.

You tried to play me, when you wanted my help, and once again you refused to be honest with me.

You never learn.

Clarification of the liar (SQM's words): I didn't _offer_ to help - I said I would help as an answer to HER request.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It asked that I answer if I trust the following people: Wombat, Brat, PP, Solo, WCK and her. I answered in the affirmative to all but mentioned that I know some better than others. I was upset and angry about Lisa bothering me during my SIL's funeral. I have gotten over that. Post away but of course I will report you to Ostrich. I have nothing to hide - I knew you were a viper that I took to my bosom.

I played her because she could not get me to say anything negative about any of these ladies and she speaks in the plural - I was only upset with Lisa.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> It asked that I answer if I trust the following people: Wombat, Brat, PP, Solo, WCK and her. I answered in the affirmative to all but mentioned that I know some better than others. I was upset and angry about Lisa bothering me during my SIL's funeral. I have gotten over that. Post away but of course I will report you to Ostrich. I have nothing to hide - I knew you were a viper that I took to my bosom.
> 
> I played her because she could not get me to say anything negative about any of these ladies and she speaks in the plural - I was only upset with Lisa.


Oh, poor, little SQM. I asked you what happened and who did you trust and why did you come to me and not your friends. You refused to answer, so I threw out some names and did ask you if you trusted them. I wanted to know who you trusted and if I could trust you. Turns out I couldn't which both surprised and disappointed me.

You also insulted me and said I was ugly about the death of your SIL. Another lie - as I sent you a PM expressing my sympathy and passed on good thoughts which you thanked me for before your SIL passed. Your need to run me down is disgusting.

Unlike you and the rest of your Lib friends, I don't have the need to report people to Admin, including Lisa, as I can take care of myself. This is a knitting site after all, and the Libs post lies and white noise as they are a bunch of idiots.

You and all your Liberal friends have nothing better to do in their lives but attempt to destroy others I guess.

Stupid, childish and ugly - but you all seem to love it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My minions were correct! You did write this post that I didn't bother to read. :-D
> 
> Here's the thing, Green, please try to keep up. Cheeky used to PM me with her BS often and, of course, insult anyone she didn't like publicly too.
> 
> ...


Most people would have understood that Cheeky made a mistake (or a lapse in judgment) in posting checking info, ignore it and not mention it again. Or help her figure out how to delete it. Apparently you don't understand common courtesy and the simple morality of keeping your mouth shut when you learn private information from whatever source. Instead, you use it as a weapon whenever you can.

You are, quite simply, despicable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Most people would have understood that Cheeky made a mistake (or a lapse in judgment) in posting checking info, ignore it and not mention it again. Or help her figure out how to delete it. Apparently you don't understand common courtesy and the simple morality of keeping your mouth shut when you learn private information from whatever source. Instead, you use it as a weapon whenever you can.
> 
> You are, quite simply, despicable.


I understand perfectly well that Cheeky made a mistake and, in fact, another KPer alerted Cheeky immediately at the time it happened. However, no one but Cheeky posted her personal and private information.

You have no idea the posts Cheeky made about me, my character and the attempts to destroy me, my name and reputation on KP. Because, unlike her, I'm not stupid, everything she wrote to or about me was a lie with the intent to destroy me. There are many on this site who have done exactly the same thing, including you.

When there are 20 or 30 pages of nothing but you and your group of Lib friends, writing page after page of lies about me, like happened a few days ago, I return the favor usually with one post. My posts are truthful and spot on.

Another thing Green, you act exactly as she did and cannot control your own mouth.

Your problem, not mine.

I stop responding to you awhile ago, so don't expect to get a rise out of me unless I feel you deserve it again by your actions.

Oh, one more thing; I didn't share any of the info that Cheeky herself DID post. You Libs all need another hobby instead of trying to run down everyone on KP that isn't a Lib.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I understand perfectly well that Cheeky made a mistake and, in fact, another KPer alerted Cheeky immediately at the time it happened. However, no one but Cheeky posted her personal and private information.
> 
> You have no idea the posts Cheeky made about me, my character and the attempts to destroy me, my name and reputation on KP. Because, unlike her, I'm not stupid, everything she wrote to or about me was a lie with the intent to destroy me. There are many of this site who have done exactly the same thing, including you.
> 
> ...


Oh, you're wrong, KPG. I'm in absolute control of my mouth and I don't need to read anything said about you from anyone to understand what kind of person you are. Your posts are more than adequate to demonstrate you are a world-class (insert common derogatory name for man's best friend here).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Oh, you're wrong, KPG. I'm in absolute control of my mouth and I don't need to read anything said about you from anyone to understand what kind of person you are. Your posts are more than adequate to demonstrate you are a world-class (insert common derogatory name for man's best friend here).


Ask your friends, if you have any, if what I said about Cheeky and SQM are true.

Be ready to receive lies from them all.

Then, if I feel like it, I'll share the very posts and PMs I've mentioned proving who is telling the truth.

BTW: you're not the first to post despicable words on KP - Bratty Patty was first, that I'm aware of, then you twice, then SQM.

Losers - all - no control of your mouths and words.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask your friends, if you have any, if what I said about Cheeky and SQM are true.
> 
> Be ready to receive lies from them all.
> 
> ...


You're already in trouble with Admin as you know very well. Indulging in more behavior that might generate more complaints to Admin might not be the greatest idea. You might actually get booted off KP though I imagine that doesn't mean anything to you as you can always return as something else.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask your friends, if you have any, if what I said about Cheeky and SQM are true.
> 
> Be ready to receive lies from them all.
> 
> ...


Lovely, KPG. I think it's time for you to return to your natural habitat.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask your friends, if you have any, if what I said about Cheeky and SQM are true.
> 
> Be ready to receive lies from them all.
> 
> Then, if I feel like it, I'll share the very posts and PMs I've mentioned proving who is telling the truth.


I don't need to see PMs and I don't care who is telling the "truth" in your petty little spat. You see, I don't consider your dispute with others to be of any particular interest. My criticism is of YOUR BEHAVIOR in threatening and accusing, posting sensitive personal information and being a general all around jerk. But then, since you must ALWAYS be right, we can look forward to further rants, can't we? Have at it, KPG.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're already in trouble with Admin as you know very well. Indulging in more behavior that might generate more complaints to Admin might not be the greatest idea. You might actually get booted off KP though I imagine that doesn't mean anything to you as you can always return as something else.


Actually it might be the greatest idea.

Takes tremendous talent to get kicked off a knitting forum.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Actually it might be the greatest idea.
> 
> Takes tremendous talent to get kicked off a knitting forum.


She could return as something else, but I have no doubt she would be recognized immediately. Key words to look for:

ignorant
liar
stupid
uninformed


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Lovely, KPG. I think it's time for you to return to your natural habitat.


Good one, Susan. I picture her as Shelob, the giant spider thingy in The Lord of the Rings myself.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> She could return as something else, but I have no doubt she would be recognized immediately. Key words to look for:
> 
> ignorant
> liar
> ...


You forgot "spew". :twisted:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good one, Susan. I picture her as Shelob, the giant spider thingy in The Lord of the Rings myself.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Behaviorists would say to ignore her. She thrives on any sort of attention. But will starve without the limelight. Let us talk about what is heating up on our stoves or in my case the killer microwave. Take out chinese.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You forgot "spew". :twisted:


Thanks! Other favorites - anyone?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Dame, I just noticed that I'm going to break 5,000 messages posted really soon. I see you're getting very close to 12,000, Does this mean we post too much? Nah, we just have a lot of interesting things to say. :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Behaviorists would say to ignore her. She thrives on any sort of attention. But will starve without the limelight. Let us talk about what is heating up on our stoves or in my case the killer microwave. Take out chinese.


Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Dame, I just noticed that I'm going to break 5,000 messages posted really soon. I see you're getting very close to 12,000, Does this mean we post too much? Nah, we just have a lot of interesting things to say. :thumbup:


I vote with the interesting things to say. Don't stop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nope. True the housing problems started right before Obama took office. The issue is that Obama promised hope and change and that was a beginning of the trail of lies. Is the country better off today than it was 6 years ago? The answer is a resounding NO. It did not take Reagan 6 years to bring the economy back and make us proud to be Americans. But then again, he did not lead from behind or bow to anyone.


lovethelake
..."right before Obama?" Really? Shows me you know nothing. You bet your sweet bippy we are better off now than we were 6 years ago. Memory lapses come in handy, don't they, when one wants to screw up the truth. Enjoy your intermittent "vacations".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I understand perfectly well that Cheeky made a mistake and, in fact, another KPer alerted Cheeky immediately at the time it happened. However, no one but Cheeky posted her personal and private information.
> 
> You have no idea the posts Cheeky made about me, my character and the attempts to destroy me, my name and reputation on KP. Because, unlike her, I'm not stupid, everything she wrote to or about me was a lie with the intent to destroy me. There are many on this site who have done exactly the same thing, including you.
> 
> ...


Your posts are nothing more than the drivel of a psychopath.
You won't get any sympathy from anyone here. Always turning yourself into the victim, aren't you? 
Poor, poor, Cheryl.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Behaviorists would say to ignore her. She thrives on any sort of attention. But will starve without the limelight. Let us talk about what is heating up on our stoves or in my case the killer microwave. Take out chinese.


Someone near me is cooking something that smells wonderful. I'd better check to see if my mother put on some beans. It's either that or the Chinese take out across the creek from me. It's great when they get going with the garlic. Yum!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


Sounds wonderful. Reheated lasagna here--definitely not in the mood to cook.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


DGreen
let us know where you will be hanging out. Sounds like wonderful food. The sourdough is especially tempting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


I have a pot roast going in the slow cooker with potatoes, carrots, and onions. I will add a bit of creamy horseradish to the gravy when it is done. 
Does anyone have a good recipe for beef brisket that does not 
include barbecue sauce?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds wonderful. Reheated lasagna here--definitely not in the mood to cook.


Lasagna is always better the second time around


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


I made pork in green chili sauce last week for a dinner with friends. It was great!! It's the dish that finally helped me to love cilantro. Life is indeed good. Mom and I are looking forward to watching game 7 of the World Series. If she hasn't put on beans, I'm making burgers and potato salad for dinner. Last night we really went crazy and ordered a pizza. We tore through it so there's only one little piece for my lunch.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Prepping food for a family camp-out so there is a big pot of pork green chili on the stove. Baked homemade sourdough yesterday - hot out of the oven to go with a nice chef's salad and a glass of red wine. Life is good.


I made pork in green chili sauce last week for a dinner with friends. It was great!! It's the dish that finally helped me to love cilantro. Life is indeed good. Mom and I are looking forward to watching game 7 of the World Series. If she hasn't put on beans, I'm making burgers and potato salad for dinner. Last night we really went crazy and ordered a pizza. We tore through it so there's only one little piece for my lunch.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have a pot roast going in the slow cooker with potatoes, carrots, and onions. I will add a bit of creamy horseradish to the gravy when it is done.
> Does anyone have a good recipe for beef brisket that does not
> include barbecue sauce?


I bet you could do it like your pot roast.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I made pork in green chili sauce last week for a dinner with friends. It was great!! It's the dish that finally helped me to love cilantro. Life is indeed good. Mom and I are looking forward to watching game 7 of the World Series. If she hasn't put on beans, I'm making burgers and potato salad for dinner. Last night we really went crazy and ordered a pizza. We tore through it so there's only one little piece for my lunch.


It's been a great Series. It's best when it goes to game 7. This year I don't really care who wins, but my hubby is pulling for KC.

I could rub cilantro behind my ears and call it perfume, I love it that much!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I made pork in green chili sauce last week for a dinner with friends. It was great!! It's the dish that finally helped me to love cilantro. Life is indeed good. Mom and I are looking forward to watching game 7 of the World Series. If she hasn't put on beans, I'm making burgers and potato salad for dinner. Last night we really went crazy and ordered a pizza. We tore through it so there's only one little piece for my lunch.


Cilantro--wonderful stuff. I learned to like it years ago when I worked in SF. A Mexican restaurant near my office loaded their burritos with cilantro, and now I can't eat them any other way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I think you missed the point of the post that one of the KPers might be in foreclosure. What was the purpose of that? To humiliate her? Is that the right way to behave toward anyone? I think not, Lakes.


What is the purpose of any of this back and forth one upmanship going on? It's all about hurting/humiliating the other person, isn't it?.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> It's been a great Series. It's best when it goes to game 7. This year I don't really care who wins, but my hubby is pulling for KC.
> 
> I could rub cilantro behind my ears and call it perfume, I love it that much!


Same with my hubby. 
The first time I tasted cilantro I was unsure whether I liked it or not. When I started making pico de gallo I realized that I really do like it and that the salsa would be very boring without it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> let us know where you will be hanging out. Sounds like wonderful food. The sourdough is especially tempting.


Hubby, step-sons, grands, brother-in-law, niece - NASCAR in Phoenix. I stay home but help with he prep. Also sending smoked pulled pork and breakfast burritos with homemade chorizo. (Can't get past the ingredient list on the store-bought stuff). I "caught" the yeast myself and have kept it alive for about 7 years now. Not too tangy, but mighty tasty. We're foodies.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Same with my hubby.
> The first time I tasted cilantro I was unsure whether I liked it or not. When I started making pico de gallo I realized that I really do like it and that the salsa would be very boring without it.


Cilantro and a squeeze of fresh lime. Yum.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


Me. Love it. Grow it in a pot so I always have some fresh.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the purpose of any of this back and forth one upmanship going on? It's all about hurting/humiliating the other person, isn't it?.


Speaking for yourself, correct?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I disagree! I think she was playing Follow the Leader!


Not unlike you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Me. Love it. Grow it in a pot so I always have some fresh.


You are like me and my basil.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are like me and my basil.


Oh yes, that too. And thyme, fresh oregano and garlic.

Let's face it, I love to eat!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're already in trouble with Admin as you know very well. Indulging in more behavior that might generate more complaints to Admin might not be the greatest idea. You might actually get booted off KP though I imagine that doesn't mean anything to you as you can always return as something else.


Don't you think admin is tired of hearing from all the people reporting others? I would be. He has better things to do than deal with a bunch of grade school tattletales. Sheesh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Speaking for yourself, correct?


I own what I do and say, unlike most others on these threads.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


I like the scent of sage, Susan, but I don't like the taste. I think it is overpowering.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Things are truly going to be heating up for Ferguson, MO on Nov. 10th. 

According to the group Anonymous, the grand jury decision will be announced stating that Officer Darren Wilson will NOT be indicted on ANY charges related to the shooting death of Michael Brown. Neither state nor federal authorities intend any legal action.

Brown's autopsy supports claims that there was a significant altercation at/in the police car. San Francisco forensic pathologist Judy Melinek stated she didn't "think the autopsy supported claims that Brown was shot while surrendering with his hands up". The toxicology report showed Brown had tetrahydrocannabinol THC in his blood and urine

MO Gov. is making arrangements with law enforcement and military to be on hand for the expected riots after the decision is announced.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not unlike you.


You obviously don't know me very well, if you think I'm a follower! I'm usually at odds with one side or the other. But when it comes to honesty, loyalty and acceptance, the libs got you beat! No, they're not all nice and sugary, but you get what you see! They don't pretend to be something they're not! That's real honesty! Not the holier than thou, fake crap!

Here's a quote from Maya Angelou. You'd do well to remember it!
"When someone shows you who they are, Believe Them!"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another great herb to have around is lemon verbena. 
It can be used dried as a tea, it's great in chicken and fish
dishes, too. Now that is one scent that I would wear as perfume. It smells soooo good.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gee, between Bratty, Green and Mos, I'm learning a lot in the food department! Only problem is I have to google every thing I'm not familiar with (which is a lot)


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You obviously don't know me very well, if you think I'm a follower! I'm usually at odds with one side or the other. But when it comes to honesty, loyalty and acceptance, the libs got you beat! No, they're not all nice and sugary, but you get what you see! They don't pretend to be something they're not! That's real honesty! Not the holier than thou, fake crap!
> 
> Here's a quote from Maya Angelou. You'd do well to remember it!
> "When someone shows you who they are, Believe Them!"


LOL KFN, I think you are often at odd with both sides at the same time, and that's okay, it keeps you independent!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thumbs up for the rest of your post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll bet you have some interesting foods to share with us, Wombat.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll bet you have some interesting foods to share with us, Wombat.


Our Aboriginal people have a marvellous 'bush' diet using all manner of berries, seeds, leaves and witchetty grubs! They also eat crocodile, kangaroo and the like.

Kangaroo meat is delicious. It is so low in fat, there's absolutely no marbling in the meat at all. It has a unique flavour which is lovely.

Here's a bit of info about the bush diet:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bushfood#Native_Australian_food-plants_listed_by_culinary_province_and_plant_part


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Our Aboriginal people have a marvellous 'bush' diet using all manner of berries, seeds, leaves and witchetty grubs! They also eat crocodile, kangaroo and the like.
> 
> Kangaroo meat is delicious. It is so low in fat, there's absolutely no marbling in the meat at all. It has a unique flavour which is lovely.
> 
> ...


That is quite a list! I can see how you feel about foods being so different.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Our Aboriginal people have a marvellous 'bush' diet using all manner of berries, seeds, leaves and witchetty grubs! They also eat crocodile, kangaroo and the like.
> 
> Kangaroo meat is delicious. It is so low in fat, there's absolutely no marbling in the meat at all. It has a unique flavour which is lovely.
> 
> ...


witchetty grubs???


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the purpose of any of this back and forth one upmanship going on? It's all about hurting/humiliating the other person, isn't it?.


Thanks Girl for showing concern but please trace back to the OP.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


I burn it to cleanse a place of bad spirits - American Indian ritual. I should look for a pic of one and post it here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Things are truly going to be heating up for Ferguson, MO on Nov. 10th.
> 
> According to the group Anonymous, the grand jury decision will be announced stating that Officer Darren Wilson will NOT be indicted on ANY charges related to the shooting death of Michael Brown. Neither state nor federal authorities intend any legal action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I think the whole thing was rigged. The only lesson learned is that if you are black, do what the cops tell you to do. They will always win and be in the clear. (As if marijuana turns you into a cop killer.)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> witchetty grubs???


Yep! They're the lava of a certain type of moth and fairly rare.

Info FYI:

http://tasteaustralia.biz/bushfood/native-meats-seafood/witchetty-grub


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yep! They're the lava of a certain type of moth and fairly rare.
> 
> Info FYI:
> 
> http://tasteaustralia.biz/bushfood/native-meats-seafood/witchetty-grub


Have you ever eaten a witchetty grub? I have not eaten one and really do not fancy eating one, but the Aboriginals love them and say they delicious. Just the thought of eating one while it is still alive turns me off.

This video shows the grub being cooked but I have seen them eaten while still alive.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Have you ever eaten a witchetty grub? I have not eaten one and really do not fancy eating one, but the Aboriginals love them and say they delicious. Just the thought of eating one while it is still alive turns me off.


Do they say they feel it tickling their throats as the bug goes down?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Have you ever eaten a witchetty grub? I have not eaten one and really do not fancy eating one, but the Aboriginals love them and say they delicious. Just the thought of eating one while it is still alive turns me off.


No way, no how! Apparently they taste like scrambled eggs. There's a variety of ways they can be cooked as well.

Anyone for fricassee of witchetty?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do they say they feel it tickling their throats as the bug goes down?


I just uploaded a picture and a video so you can see how big they are. Just scroll back to my previous post.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do they say they feel it tickling their throats as the bug goes down?


When my son was in Thailand he tried their chocolate covered tarantulas. EEEEEKKKKKK

Edit: Said tarantula was not living.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I just uploaded a picture and a video so you can see how big they are. Just scroll back to my previous post.


I scrolled but when I saw the pic, I chickened out. Thanks for downloading tho.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll always be a sassy, Aussie chick to me.



EveMCooke said:


> But I was very much alive in the 1950s, I was born in 1940. I am a lot older than you think. I am an old age pensioner.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Really? Doesn't sound right to me. Senior 'moment.'



DGreen said:


> what was the name of the one with Clint Eastwood
> 
> Wagon Train


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> And Ilka Chase, too, or was that the wrong show?


No, I think she was on, also, but not regularly. Arlene Francis was on. Or maybe i'm mixing up two shows.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

THAT'S IT. Thanks Patty. Whew. I'm young again.



BrattyPatty said:


> I believe the Clint Eastwood TV show was Rawhide. His character name was Rowdy Yates.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I had to listen to Frankie Laine, Burl Ives, and the Sons of the Pioneers sing it, too. That led me to Tumbling Tumbleweeds.
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about besides me?


Of course. Drifting along with the tumbling tumbleweeds.

My favorite song of that type is - and has always been - Cool Water. Each day I faced the barren waste without a taste of water, cool water.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Double bubble, toil and trouble.



BrattyPatty said:


> Should we post your picture so everyone knows who they are trying to avoid? That is public info, too. I was saving it for Halloween, but I'm sure the ladies wouldn't mind an early scare.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I loved her, Arlene Francis and John Daly. I used to have a line about Dorothy Kilgallen when I was in my 20s. I think I wanted it written on my tomb stone something to the effect that "Dorothy Kilgallen cannot be here." Whatever. What did she do for a living? A journalist??????


Probably a gossip columnist. She and her husband, Dick Kolmar, had a morning radio program called Breakfast with Dorothy and Dick. I couldn't stand her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Probably a gossip columnist. She and her husband, Dick Kolmar, had a morning radio program called Breakfast with Dorothy and Dick. I couldn't stand her.


Why not?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wasn't there a panelist named Kitty Carlisle? My great aunt used to baby sit me and I would watch it with her. Of course at 5 I didn't quite know what the show was all about, but I was fasinated with Kitty's hair.


Kitty Carlisle might still be alive. She seemed to go on forever. I think she was on To Tell the Truth. But she certainly had fascinating hair.

She was also the young opera singer in A Night at the Opera, the Marx Bros. movie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You obviously don't know me very well, if you think I'm a follower! I'm usually at odds with one side or the other. But when it comes to honesty, loyalty and acceptance, the libs got you beat! No, they're not all nice and sugary, but you get what you see! They don't pretend to be something they're not! That's real honesty! Not the holier than thou, fake crap!
> 
> Here's a quote from Maya Angelou. You'd do well to remember it!
> "When someone shows you who they are, Believe Them!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Kitty Carlisle might still be alive. She seemed to go on forever. I think she was on To Tell the Truth. But she certainly had fascinating hair.
> 
> She was also the young opera singer in A Night at the Opera, the Marx Bros. movie.


She died last year or the year before. I admired her because in her late 80s she was getting dressed up and going out every night. She was in an abusive marriage with Bret Hart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Web crawl produced these results in 5 seconds.
> 
> 1.	Arlene Francis
> Actress
> ...


 Take another 5 seconds. The John Daly here was born in 1966, so he wasn't even an embryo when What's My Line was on. Or maybe at the very beginning.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Now that is a good question - on what day and time was the show on? (What's My Line)


Sunday night, prob. at 9. After Ed Sullivan, maybe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thats OK, it is what I did for a living, searching the net and other resources for information for other people.


Considering that John Daly mixup, I hope they didn't pay you for that. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sunday night, prob. at 9. After Ed Sullivan, maybe.


My first thought was Sunday but I could not recall the time. For me it was an hour earlier but I always watched it because we were all too lazy to get up to change the channel. Remember those days?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nope. True the housing problems started right before Obama took office. The issue is that Obama promised hope and change and that was a beginning of the trail of lies. Is the country better off today than it was 6 years ago? The answer is a resounding NO. It did not take Reagan 6 years to bring the economy back and make us proud to be Americans. But then again, he did not lead from behind or bow to anyone.


Reagan never had to deal with an opposition party that decided from day 1 they wouldn't let him do anything. No other president in living memory has been given the treatment the GOP has given Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

#1 _____,

I have a different method of determining who to trust here. First of all, I treat everyone as an acquaintance. Then if I see someone who keeps confidences, is loyal to those who are loyal, and is generous with their skills, I begin to count those people as trusted friends. I've been here for a long time. It doesn't happen overnight.

You are the opposite of all I admire. No loss to either of us. I have my friends (not all libs), and you have your minions as long as they do nothing to rile you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, poor, little solo. I asked you what happened and who did you trust and why did you come to me and not your friends. You refused to answer, so I threw out some names and did ask you if you trusted them. I wanted to know who you trusted and if I could trust you. Turns out I couldn't which both surprised and disappointed me.
> 
> You also insulted me and said I was ugly about the death. Another lie - as I send PMs expressing my sympathy and pass on good thoughts. Your need to run me down is disgusting.
> 
> ...


I only ask readers, who seems "stupid, childish and ugly" to you?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No other President has ever treated Congress the way Obama has.
> "No give, all take."
> " My way or the Highway."
> "If you won't give me what I want, I'll do it myself with my pen and phone."


Oh, please. BS


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> #1 _____,
> 
> I have a different method of determining who to trust here. First of all, I treat everyone as an acquaintance. Then if I see someone who keeps confidences, is loyal to those who are loyal, and is generous with their skills, I begin to count those people as trusted friends. I've been here for a long time. It doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> ...


She ( Cherf/KPG) directed her post to solo. Read the first line.Or does she not who she means anymore? She was picking names out of a hat the other night. Me thinks she is losing some of her faculties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

dp


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yep! They're the lava of a certain type of moth and fairly rare.
> 
> Info FYI:
> 
> http://tasteaustralia.biz/bushfood/native-meats-seafood/witchetty-grub


Thanks for the link....I think I will pass on this delicacy!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

! :twisted: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Thank you.



DGreen said:


> Most people would have understood that Cheeky made a mistake (or a lapse in judgment) in posting checking info, ignore it and not mention it again. Or help her figure out how to delete it. Apparently you don't understand common courtesy and the simple morality of keeping your mouth shut when you learn private information from whatever source. Instead, you use it as a weapon whenever you can.
> 
> You are, quite simply, despicable.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> " Me thinks she is losing some of her faculties."
> 
> Me thinks it is hard to lose something she never had to begin with.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To me, the difference is that you deserve the disdain you receive. You cast aspersions at others to manipulate.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I understand perfectly well that Cheeky made a mistake and, in fact, another KPer alerted Cheeky immediately at the time it happened. However, no one but Cheeky posted her personal and private information.
> 
> You have no idea the posts Cheeky made about me, my character and the attempts to destroy me, my name and reputation on KP. Because, unlike her, I'm not stupid, everything she wrote to or about me was a lie with the intent to destroy me. There are many on this site who have done exactly the same thing, including you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Shows how much you know.


I would rather see how much D knows than see how very little you know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen, Cheeky and the others have many true friends who enrich their lives, as they enrich mine. Don't worry your.....head about it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask your friends, if you have any, if what I said about Cheeky and SQM are true.
> 
> Be ready to receive lies from them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She can run but she can't hide.



MaidInBedlam said:


> You're already in trouble with Admin as you know very well. Indulging in more behavior that might generate more complaints to Admin might not be the greatest idea. You might actually get booted off KP though I imagine that doesn't mean anything to you as you can always return as something else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're ready. Who looks like a jerk? Hint it isn't Steve Martin.



DGreen said:


> I don't need to see PMs and I don't care who is telling the "truth" in your petty little spat. You see, I don't consider your dispute with others to be of any particular interest. My criticism is of YOUR BEHAVIOR in threatening and accusing, posting sensitive personal information and being a general all around jerk. But then, since you must ALWAYS be right, we can look forward to further rants, can't we? Have at it, KPG.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Thanks for the link....I think I will pass on this delicacy!!!


Eeeew!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"You know nothing."



DGreen said:


> Thanks! Other favorites - anyone?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would rather see how much D knows than see how very little you know.


Thanks, Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it MIB. Love to hear your comments. And recipes, and lyrics.....



MaidInBedlam said:


> Dame, I just noticed that I'm going to break 5,000 messages posted really soon. I see you're getting very close to 12,000, Does this mean we post too much? Nah, we just have a lot of interesting things to say. :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> "You know nothing."


Good one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Good one.


'You do not comprehend what I write"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone been watching the BBC series called "Reign?"
It's on Netflix.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the problems goes back farther than Dodd-Frank.
> Community Reinvestment Act of 1977, signed by Carter. then revisions of that act. Then the Savings and Loan Crisis. Then the requirement that Banks could no longer deny mortgages to low incomes. These loans were the basis of most of the foreclosures. So, more houses on the market, the prices dropped and homeowners are now "underwater," owing more than their house is worth.


You didn't mention who presided over the savings and loan crisis, or that one of his sons played a part in that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I remember every song that has been mentioned and I started at the end and am working back. Loved most of them too. Memories. I didn't have TV when I was a child, are there any of you who are old enought to remember Lux Radio Theatre, or the Shadow, or Fibber Magee and Molly???? not many i would imagine.


I listened to all of them (I sometimes still do - there's lots of old radio on line.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.

2-3 large onions
garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika 
and any other savory spices you like....?
Lawry's Seasoned Salt ? Rub in meat.

Brown brisket in dutch oven, add sliced onions and cover with boiling water. Cover pot and cook in oven (325 degrees) or use slow cooker. Five or six hours. Add additional water if low.

Potatoes, carrots, parsnips, celery etc can be added last 45 minutes or so.

Allow meat to rest 15 minutes before slicing thin against the grain.

Leftover brisket and sauce can provide an excellent base for vegetable soup or an additional meal.

Also note: I find this a great meal(s) to send to new moms, etc. It's tasty, healthy and hearty and it keeps warm well.

It can also be prepared beforehand before adding vegetables. Refrigerate over night and remove accumulated fat in the morning. LOW FAT option.

PM if questions.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have a pot roast going in the slow cooker with potatoes, carrots, and onions. I will add a bit of creamy horseradish to the gravy when it is done.
> Does anyone have a good recipe for beef brisket that does not
> include barbecue sauce?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I bet you could do it like your pot roast.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like sage in sausage. Don't use it much.

Parsley, chives, rosemary, cumin/coriander, basil, lovage, thyme are most used by me.



susanmos2000 said:


> Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice try Dame with your little reconstruction of KPGs post. Its bad enough that SQM is a revisionist, but is your game so weak that the best you can do is a copy, cut, and paste?!?

_Dames reconstruction:
Oh, poor, little solo. I asked you what happened and who did you trust and why did you come to me and not your friends. You refused to answer, so I threw out some names and did ask you if you trusted them. I wanted to know who you trusted and if I could trust you. Turns out I couldn't which both surprised and disappointed me._

KPGs original post:
Oh, poor, little SQM. I asked you what happened and who did you trust and why did you come to me and not your friends. You refused to answer, so I threw out some names and did ask you if you trusted them. I wanted to know who you trusted and if I could trust you. Turns out I couldn't which both surprised and disappointed me.

_Dame:
You also insulted me and said I was ugly about the death. Another lie - as I send PMs expressing my sympathy and pass on good thoughts. Your need to run me down is disgusting._

KPG:
You also insulted me and said I was ugly about the death of your SIL. Another lie - as I sent you a PM expressing my sympathy and passed on good thoughts which you thanked me for before your SIL passed. Your need to run me down is disgusting

_Dame:
Unlike you and the rest of your friends, I don't have the need to report people to Admin, including Lisa, as I can take care of myself. This is a knitting site after all, and the Libs post lies and white noise as they are a bunch of idiots._

KPG:
Unlike you and the rest of your Lib friends, I don't have the need to report people to Admin, including Lisa, as I can take care of myself. This is a knitting site after all, and the Libs post lies and white noise as they are a bunch of idiots.

_Dame:
You and all your friends have nothing better to do in their lives but attempt to destroy others I guess. 
Stupid, childish and ugly - but you all seem to love it._

KPG:
You and all your Liberal friends have nothing better to do in their lives but attempt to destroy others I guess. 
Stupid, childish and ugly - but you all seem to love it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Who remembers "Our Miss Brooks" and Eve Arden? I loved that show, both on radio and TV.


Me, me, me! Eve Arden is my favorite comic actress. I never got Lucille Ball, I never watched Carol Burnett, but if Eve Arden was on, I was in front of the TV.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she was married to Moss Hart, songwriter?



SQM said:


> She died last year or the year before. I admired her because in her late 80s she was getting dressed up and going out every night. She was in an abusive marriage with Bret Hart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow...even the schedule. I'm impressed.



Poor Purl said:


> Sunday night, prob. at 9. After Ed Sullivan, maybe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> My first thought was Sunday but I could not recall the time. For me it was an hour earlier but I always watched it because we were all too lazy to get up to change the channel. Remember those days?


I think the joke was, when the remote control came out,

That'll be the day when I can't get my wife or one of the kids to get up and change the channel.

Grrrrr....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And history will not treat it kindly.



Poor Purl said:


> Reagan never had to deal with an opposition party that decided from day 1 they wouldn't let him do anything. No other president in living memory has been given the treatment the GOP has given Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most of us know BS when we smell it.



joeysomma said:


> Shows how much you know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.
> 
> 2-3 large onions
> garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika
> ...


That sounds yummy! I do have the enameled cast iron dutch oven to use. I will try this. DH came home with a slab of it and most recipes I found were in the barbeque form. I have never cooked brisket aside from corned beef brisket.
Thanks, dame!
I get very tired of barbeque after a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bingo. One point.



Cindy S said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > " Me thinks she is losing some of her faculties."
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bingo. One point.



BrattyPatty said:


> I would rather see how much D knows than see how very little you know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good memory.



BrattyPatty said:


> 'You do not comprehend what I write"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Most people would have understood that Cheeky made a mistake (or a lapse in judgment) in posting checking info, ignore it and not mention it again. Or help her figure out how to delete it. Apparently you don't understand common courtesy and the simple morality of keeping your mouth shut when you learn private information from whatever source. Instead, you use it as a weapon whenever you can.
> 
> You are, quite simply, despicable.


I think it was deleted, but KPG took a screen shot of it. Or at least bragged that she had.

Btw, she now admits to having "minions," something she denied a few days ago. Since she never lies and has a perfect memory (her own words), what's up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually it might be the greatest idea.
> 
> Takes tremendous talent to get kicked off a knitting forum.


Especially if you do it twice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thanks! Other favorites - anyone?


There's the ever-present "Libs," spelled with a sneer. (I may be late with this; I'm way behind.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Knitwit - shall I share your PMs publicly and prove once again I speak the truth and you lies? I know you really hate that (when people post PMs), but I really should expose your lies.
> 
> I didn't ask you a single time to 'rat' on your friends. I told you if you confirmed the info I already knew with your answers to some questions I asked you, I would help you.
> 
> ...


So, in other words, she _was_ trying to get you to rat on your friends by answering the questions to confirm the "stuff on the libs" that she had gathered.
She is one sicko


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is KPG's problems with we Liberals


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> It's been a great Series. It's best when it goes to game 7. This year I don't really care who wins, but my hubby is pulling for KC.
> 
> I could rub cilantro behind my ears and call it perfume, I love it that much!


Given the single men I know, I should be rubbing cilantro behind my ears. 
What a stampede that would start!! :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Given the single men I know, I should be rubbing cilantro behind my ears.
> What a stampede that would start!! :twisted:


Don't forget to throw a little cumin under your arms!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why not?


Just a matter of taste.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Is anyone crazy about sage? I personally can't abide the stuff.


it has to be used very, very sparingly or it overwhelms everything around it. Caution has to be taken with "poultry seasoning", for that very reason.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> She died last year or the year before. I admired her because in her late 80s she was getting dressed up and going out every night. She was in an abusive marriage with Bret Hart.


It was Moss Hart. I didn't know the marriage was abusive; it lasted a long time. You're right about her going out in her 80s. She died in 2007, according to Wikipedia, well into her 90s.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> She died last year or the year before. I admired her because in her late 80s she was getting dressed up and going out every night. She was in an abusive marriage with Bret Hart.


Bret Hart the Canadian wrestler? just wondered. I doubt it is him. He was a neighbour of ours .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Hubby, step-sons, grands, brother-in-law, niece - NASCAR in Phoenix. I stay home but help with he prep. Also sending smoked pulled pork and breakfast burritos with homemade chorizo. (Can't get past the ingredient list on the store-bought stuff). I "caught" the yeast myself and have kept it alive for about 7 years now. Not too tangy, but mighty tasty. We're foodies.


Congrats on Keeping your sourdough starter going. It's really so fine to have that just hanging around. Foodies? What would we eat if we weren't foodies?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> 'You do not comprehend what I write"


Yes!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another great herb to have around is lemon verbena.
> It can be used dried as a tea, it's great in chicken and fish
> dishes, too. Now that is one scent that I would wear as perfume. It smells soooo good.


Lemon thyme is great, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> So, in other words, she _was_ trying to get you to rat on your friends by answering the questions to confirm the "stuff on the libs" that she had gathered.
> She is one sicko


I am trying in my zen manner to go into compassion mode. Otherwise, with anger or destain, I am attaching myself to her and I prefer to be attached to green algae.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.
> 
> 2-3 large onions
> garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika
> ...


Sounds like mine, except I use half red wine and half water. Also a bit of lemon rind adds an interesting undertaste.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Nice try Dame with your little reconstruction of KPGs post. Its bad enough that SQM is a revisionist, but is your game so weak that the best you can do is a copy, cut, and paste?!?
> 
> _Dames reconstruction:
> Oh, poor, little solo. I asked you what happened and who did you trust and why did you come to me and not your friends. You refused to answer, so I threw out some names and did ask you if you trusted them. I wanted to know who you trusted and if I could trust you. Turns out I couldn't which both surprised and disappointed me._
> ...


Did it not occur to you that what Dame posted was the original, and KPG went back to edit it? Why would Dame have changed SQM to "solo"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like mine, except I use half red wine and half water. Also a bit of lemon rind adds an interesting undertaste.


Ooh the wine sounds good! It's amazing what interesting flavors lemon can add to foods.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Things are truly going to be heating up for Ferguson, MO on Nov. 10th.
> 
> According to the group Anonymous, the grand jury decision will be announced stating that Officer Darren Wilson will NOT be indicted on ANY charges related to the shooting death of Michael Brown. Neither state nor federal authorities intend any legal action.
> 
> ...


don't most of us already know it was a done deal and nothing would happen the moment after Brown was dead? If it's true there was an appreciable amount of THC in his blood, his behavior would very likely NOT been aggressive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think she was married to Moss Hart, songwriter?


Playwright, usually teamed with George S. Kaufman, about whom I have heard incredible stories - at least one incredible story.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

decided not to post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is KPG's problems with we Liberals


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> don't most of us already know it was a done deal and nothing would happen the moment after Brown was dead? If it's true there was an appreciable amount of THC in his blood, his behavior would very likely NOT been aggressive.


Sure seems fishy. Still wonder if he didn't have a gun why was he shot? No tasers? Sure leaves a bad taste in our mouths. jmo


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bret Hart the Canadian wrestler? just wondered. I doubt it is him. He was a neighbour of ours .


Probably Bret Harte, the writer. He probably wasn't a neighbour of yours.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Did it not occur to you that what Dame posted was the original, and KPG went back to edit it? Why would Dame have changed SQM to "solo"?


yeah Gers why?????????


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.
> 
> 2-3 large onions
> garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika
> ...


Sounds great! I think there are a few basic ways to season and slow cook meat. I'm in the onion, garlic, celery, carrot and pepper to start club. Oh, and a bit of Worcestershire sauce. Oooops, forgot to mention the bay leaf. No salt until every cooking step has been performed. One imagines the salt as one tastes. Con yourself, really, into believing the salt is there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Sounds great! I think there we a few basic ways to season and slow cook meat. I'm in the onion, garlic, celery, carrot and pepper to start club. Oh, and a bit of Worcestershire sauce. Oooops, forgot to mention the bay leaf. No salt until every cooking step has been performed. One imagines the salt as one tastes. Con yourself, really, into believing the salt is there.


Maid, I also use worcestershire and bay leaf.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did it not occur to you that what Dame posted was the original, and KPG went back to edit it? Why would Dame have changed SQM to "solo"?


Really Purl? There's a 7 hour difference in their posts. Did KPG go back after 7 hours and edit her post? Or did Dame capture what you say is the original post but didn't repost it for 7 hours? I think neither!

Dame plays loose with the facts...this isn't the first time!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't forget to throw a little cumin under your arms!


And rub garlic in some more intimate places? Good lord, I'm getting goofy...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Really Purl? There's a 7 hour difference in their posts. Did KPG go back after 7 hours and edit her post? Or did Dame capture what you say is the original post but didn't repost it for 7 hours? I think neither!
> 
> Dame plays loose with the facts...this isn't the first time!


Ger - the reference was undisputably for me; nothing to do with Solo whatsoever. You are defending the undefendable. But I admire your loyalty.

And what would be Dame's motive? She is too honest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And rub garlic in some more intimate places? Good lord, I'm getting goofy...


Hey,virile men love chilli! I am thinking that you could hook a very good looking out doorsy type man.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ger - the reference was undisputably for me; nothing to do with Solo whatsoever. You are defending the undefendable. But I admire your loyalty.
> 
> And what would be Dame's motive? She is too honest.


I'm not defending anyone. I'm just trying to keep things honest here.

Your question is best directed to Dame.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sure seems fishy. Still wonder if he didn't have a gun why was he shot? No tasers? Sure leaves a bad taste in our mouths. jmo


I find myself wondering more and more about why tazers seem to get very little use. I think police officers see so much scary stuff that they are always in full battle mode these days.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm not defending anyone. I'm just trying to keep things honest here.
> 
> Your question is best directed to Dame.


Ok, we'll call Perry Mason over in the morning and get the trial started.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm not defending anyone. I'm just trying to keep things honest here.
> 
> Your question is best directed to Dame.


I don't have to ask Dame anything. I read the original post most carefully since it was directed at me, admits the sometimes vain Sloth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I find myself wondering more and moe about why tasters seem to get very little use. I think police officers see so much scary stuff that they are always in full battle mode these days.


Some people have actually been killed by tasers directed at the heart. But I say if you aim for their como se llamas and hold it there, they will stop fighting. They might be singing soprano for a few weeks......but they would be subdued.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ok, we'll call Perry Mason over in the morning and get the trial started.


Oh yes. Absolutely YES!

We can start casting parts and have a trial tonight. Who wants to play the following parts:

Perry Mason?
Della Street?
William Talman whose character name I forgot?
Dame?
SQM?
KPG?
Judge?
One woman to symbolize the jury?

Please sign up. I will play SQM since I already memorized the part.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some people have actually been killed by tasers directed at the heart. But I say if you aim for their como se llamas and hold it there, they will stop fighting. They might be singing soprano for a few weeks......but they would be subdued.


And that would be one way to keep the budgies in the budgie smugglers quiet, too. I just LOVE that expression. Budgie smugglers. Wow!!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some people have actually been killed by tasers directed at the heart. But I say if you aim for their como se llamas and hold it there, they will stop fighting. They might be singing soprano for a few weeks......but they would be subdued.


A woman I know got herself a taser and was showing it to a group of us, she accidentally fired it off, hit me with it, damn thing fried my pacemaker. Had a lovely trip to the hospital in an ambulance, new pacemaker put in.....and she thought it was funny!!!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There's the ever-present "Libs," spelled with a sneer. (I may be late with this; I'm way behind.)


Not at all. The list is open for modification!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> A woman I know got herself a taser and was showing it to a group of us, she accidentally fired it off, hit me with it, damn thing fried my pacemaker. Had a lovely trip to the hospital in an ambulance, new pacemaker put in.....and she thought it was funny!!!


Outrageous but I thought Texas immediately.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Given the single men I know, I should be rubbing cilantro behind my ears.
> What a stampede that would start!! :twisted:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> A woman I know got herself a taser and was showing it to a group of us, she accidentally fired it off, hit me with it, damn thing fried my pacemaker. Had a lovely trip to the hospital in an ambulance, new pacemaker put in.....and she thought it was funny!!!


Oh no, Cindy!!! Nothing funny about that. Did you sed her the bill? I'll bet she wouldn't be laughing then.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Outrageous but I thought Texas immediately.


Everything in Texas is outrageous, starting with that lumphead governor, Rick Perry.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Really Purl? There's a 7 hour difference in their posts. Did KPG go back after 7 hours and edit her post? Or did Dame capture what you say is the original post but didn't repost it for 7 hours? I think neither!
> 
> Dame plays loose with the facts...this isn't the first time!


I never bothered to check that closely. But apparently it was important enough to you.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh no, Cindy!!! Nothing funny about that. Did you sed her the bill? I'll bet she wouldn't be laughing then.


No, didn't send her a bill, but did tell her if she ever took that thing out around me again I would kick her sorry a** across the state.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And that would be one way to keep the budgies in the budgie smugglers quiet, too. I just LOVE that expression. Budgie smugglers. Wow!!


It is a funny term isn't it? I still can't imagine how the one sided one stayed in place. If a big wave was to hit him, I am afraid his budgie wouldn't be smuggled at all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Everything in Texas is outrageous, starting with that lumphead governor, Rick Perry.


Then how in heaven's name did you land up there? I cannot believe you are a native unless you were born in Austin.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> No, didn't send her a bill, but did tell her if she ever took that thing out around me again I would kick her sorry a** across the state.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some people have actually been killed by tasers directed at the heart. But I say if you aim for their como se llamas and hold it there, they will stop fighting. They might be singing soprano for a few weeks......but they would be subdued.


What a great idea!!  I also love the "como se llamas" part. Of your message, that is.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> A woman I know got herself a taser and was showing it to a group of us, she accidentally fired it off, hit me with it, damn thing fried my pacemaker. Had a lovely trip to the hospital in an ambulance, new pacemaker put in.....and she thought it was funny!!!


Oh no!

If she had to pay for it she would not be laughing.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Then how in heaven's name did you land up there? I cannot believe you are a native unless you were born in Austin.


Not a native Texan, raised in southern California. DH attended medical school in Texas and just never left.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Not at all. The list is open for modification!


She uses "prior" a lot, rather than "before." Probably spent a lot of time at a priory.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She uses "prior" a lot, rather than "before." Probably spent a lot of time at a priory.


That would explain why she's so frustrated.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

DGreen said:


> That would explain why she's so frustrated.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Take another 5 seconds. The John Daly here was born in 1966, so he wasn't even an embryo when What's My Line was on. Or maybe at the very beginning.


I had trouble with that one, pages and pages and pages of the golfer named John Daly. When it was pointed out that I had the incorrect person I did another search and scrolled down, down, down, down........down past so many pages before I came to another John Daly. Sorry for my stupidity. This can and does happen when searching for information, you sometimes trawl the incorrect information. Therefore your honour, I throw myself upon the mercy of the Court and accept the verdict of the Jury, but in my defence I will submit that I did not just take the first page of information, I did try to see if there was another John Daly and the answer appeared to be returned in the negative. My defence now rests its case and awaits the punishment. If it is a term of incarceration I will serve my term as a prisoner of the Crown with diligence and humiliation. I only hope you do not don the Black Cap when you deliver your sentence.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Considering that John Daly mixup, I hope they didn't pay you for that. :roll: :roll: :roll:


 Did you not read the fine print. E & O E. No refunds.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I had trouble with that one, pages and pages and pages of the golfer named John Daly. When it was pointed out that I had the incorrect person I did another search and scrolled down, down, down, down........down past so many pages before I came to another John Daly. Sorry for my stupidity. This can and does happen when searching for information, you sometimes trawl the incorrect information. Therefore your honour, I throw myself upon the mercy of the Court and accept the verdict of the Jury, but in my defence I will submit that I did not just take the first page of information, I did try to see if there was another John Daly and the answer appeared to be returned in the negative. My defence now rests its case and awaits the punishment. If it is a term of incarceration I will serve my term as a prisoner of the Crown with diligence and humiliation. I only hope you do not don the Black Cap when you deliver your sentence.


I think the jury should find you innocent by reason of a momentary lapse into insanity.....case closed.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.
> 
> 2-3 large onions
> garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika
> ...


Drooling now. Thanks Dame!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Especially if you do it twice.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is a funny term isn't it? I still can't imagine how the one sided one stayed in place. If a big wave was to hit him, I am afraid his budgie wouldn't be smuggled at all.


I think it may have been a bad camera angle and the other side is hidden in the folds of his groin.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I think the jury should find you innocent by reason of a momentary lapse into insanity.....case closed.


Thank you Mam, I most definitely am definitely insane.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Thank you Mam, I most definitely am definitely insane.


I did say momentarily insane, but if you want to stay there you go for it girl!!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I find myself wondering more and more about why tazers seem to get very little use. I think police officers see so much scary stuff that they are always in full battle mode these days.


I've had experience with police officers both professionally and privately and my overall opinion of them is not good.

Generally speaking, I've found them to be quite 'unintelligent,' stupid and boorish. It seems they are so full of their own self importance.

It's not good.

They are abysmal at assessing situations, calming people down, communication in general and there is no professionalism. I have a great disdain for our police force.

I think the whole law enforcement department of the government should completely over hall its training program, sack those in charge of the training programs in each state and get people who are intelligent, open and experienced to take control of these young recruits who think they're entering a profession of entitlement and prestige.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I think it may have been a bad camera angle and the other side is hidden in the folds of his groin.


Lets face it. He's got a big donger!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I think it may have been a bad camera angle and the other side is hidden in the folds of his groin.


Well that was a teeny weeny little outfit he had on, it wouldn't take too many folds of groin to hide it. But in my mind I really do prefer to think it is just one sided !!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wild Old Ladies are the best. Laughing all the way back to my book. Wombat - instead of going on about the professional side of cops, we want to know more about how you knew them personally. You may mention parakeets by any other name.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lets face it. He's got a big donger!


Otherwise known as "Joey," I believe


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Otherwise known as "Joey," I believe


Oh Our Bright Green is so over the top! Why did it take you so long to find us??????


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've had experience with police officers both professionally and privately and my overall opinion of them is not good.
> 
> Generally speaking, I've found them to be quite 'unintelligent,' stupid and boorish. It seems they are so full of their own self importance.
> 
> ...


Not all police can be tarred with the same brush. My eldest son had a senior position in the CCC and part of his job description was to investigate complaints against the police. His investigations did succeed in bringing convictions against several police, in particular the officers concerned in the Kevin Spratt case. It was my son who pushed to have the cctv footage released to the general public. But having said that, he had an excellent professional relationship with the police force. He was a police officer for nearly ten years before he left the force. He did not go straight from the Police Force to the CCC, he held a senior position as the Deputy State Ombudsman and also a senior position in the Securities Commission, which investigated commercial fraud. Unfortunately many good officers do leave the force because of the stress of the job and many are held back in their careers by officers in middle level management positions. The general public do not see these middle level men, they only see the officers at the coal face.

The police have a very difficult job, especially when dealing with people who are affected by drugs and alcohol. If they are seen as heavy handed they are crucified in the press and if they are seen as lenient they are crucified in the press. They also have a 'duty of care' and if anyone is injured whilst in their care the officers face internal investigations. Unfortunately many complaints have been made against the police and investigations have proved these complaints to be false, but whilst the initial complaint is mentioned in the press the subsequent investigation is not.

My son no longer works for the CCC, he now runs a newsagency in the city. He investigated corruption complaints made against several high flyers and formers politicians, including former Premiers. The investigations resulted in gaol terms for those convicted. You could say he stepped on several sensitive toes. He was headhunted for the job and was a political appointment. Unfortunately his contract was not renewed. The CCC has also been operating for over a year now without a Commissioner, no one wants the job.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I had trouble with that one, pages and pages and pages of the golfer named John Daly. When it was pointed out that I had the incorrect person I did another search and scrolled down, down, down, down........down past so many pages before I came to another John Daly. Sorry for my stupidity. This can and does happen when searching for information, you sometimes trawl the incorrect information. Therefore your honour, I throw myself upon the mercy of the Court and accept the verdict of the Jury, but in my defence I will submit that I did not just take the first page of information, I did try to see if there was another John Daly and the answer appeared to be returned in the negative. My defence now rests its case and awaits the punishment. If it is a term of incarceration I will serve my term as a prisoner of the Crown with diligence and humiliation. I only hope you do not don the Black Cap when you deliver your sentence.


No black cap - it was not a hanging offense. I will, however, wave a little nosegay of lilacs in front of my nose.

For some years I had a job similar to yours, having to check facts for encyclopedia articles. Before the internet, when we got our information via well-placed phone calls. The ones that were not well placed were much funnier.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> That would explain why she's so frustrated.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No black cap - it was not a hanging offense. I will, however, wave a little nosegay of lilacs in front of my nose.
> 
> For some years I had a job similar to yours, having to check facts for encyclopedia articles. Before the internet, when we got our information via well-placed phone calls. The ones that were not well placed were much funnier.


In the 60s I worked as a secretary to the Credit Manager of a building supply firm. I had to check the credit details of people who were applying for credit. This was carried out via the phone to known sources and we had a good network of Credit Managers, we exchanged information all the time. You would be astounded at the information that was collected on people way back then, long before the 'net'. We did use computers for our accounts though. If we suspected a prospective client was not telling all the truth we would throw little gems into the conversation and people were astounded at the depth of information we had gathered. When the Credit Manager was on holidays or out of the office I was expected to step into his shoes and act as Credit Manager, granting or denying credit, etc. Unfortunately, I would do the job but I did not receive any extra pay whilst doing it. I guess the remuneration came in the Christmas bonus, I always received a 100% bonus, equal to 1 months salary.

Library work still involves checking information in different publications, but you know what they say. Information that is published in a book is out of date before the book is published, information published on a CD is out of date as soon as it is published but information on the web should be up to date. We did not rely on the net but used trusted database sources, we paid to belong to the network and to obtain the information, and the information on the databases were vetted before being included in the databases. The libraries also have an excellent information network.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or more. No wonder she's schitzo.



Poor Purl said:


> Especially if you do it twice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes give 'credit' where credit is due.



Poor Purl said:


> You didn't mention who presided over the savings and loan crisis, or that one of his sons played a part in that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I forgot. Before rubbing in the spices, I add a couple tablespoons of red wine vinegar to the meat.



damemary said:


> I get a large (5-6 lb) brisket.
> 
> 2-3 large onions
> garlic salt, celery salt, pepper, paprika
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ger - the reference was undisputably for me; nothing to do with Solo whatsoever.
> 
> And what would be Dame's motive? She is too honest.


Exactly right on the *first sentence only*. Thank you for admitting I wrote the post to you, SQM, because I did, and damemary intentionally bastardized my words when 'quoting' me.

She is pathetic as is any of her/your Lib friends, (i.e VocalLisa, PoorPurl, Bratty Patty, etc.) who *tried* to defend Dame's actions.

You've got nothing on me so make crap up. Bring it on!

At least Dame got one recent thought correct:


damemary said:


> Most of us know BS when we smell it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Gerslay for setting the idiots straight!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

KPG: Exactly right on the first sentence only. Thank you for admitting I wrote the post to you, SQM, because I did, and damemary intentionally bastardized my words when 'quoting' me.

She is pathetic as is any of her/your Lib friends, (i.e VocalLisa, PoorPurl, Bratty Patty, etc.) who tried to defend Dame's actions.

You've got nothing on me so make crap up. Bring it on!


Are you serious, KPG? (I do so love a challenge)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Are you serious, KPG? (I do so love a challenge)


She must be. After all, her signature is

"Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God." Hebrews 13:16

I guess that doesn't say anything about being serious, so maybe not, but at least she's doing good.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will back you up. Been sharpening my middle claw this morning, Sus.


"Are you serious, KPG? (I do so love a challenge)"


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will back you up. Been sharpening my middle claw this morning, Sus.
> 
> "Are you serious, KPG? (I do so love a challenge)"


Good thinking, SQM. Forewarned is forearmed. We may need reinforcements for this.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good thinking, SQM. Forewarned is forearmed. We may need reinforcements for this.


Not four armed - three toed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> KPG: Exactly right on the first sentence only. Thank you for admitting I wrote the post to you, SQM, because I did, and damemary intentionally bastardized my words when 'quoting' me.
> 
> She is pathetic as is any of her/your Lib friends, (i.e VocalLisa, PoorPurl, Bratty Patty, etc.) who tried to defend Dame's actions.
> 
> ...


I like a challenge too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I like a challenge too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is a funny term isn't it? I still can't imagine how the one sided one stayed in place. If a big wave was to hit him, I am afraid his budgie wouldn't be smuggled at all.


I think the angle of the shot made that particular budgie smuggler look one-sided. Tony might have even posed a bit. Still, a wardrobe malfunction with one of those things would be scary and funny at the same time. One would end up covering one's eyes and ROTFLTAO. :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot something.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gerslay for setting the idiots straight!


Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think the angle of the shot made that particular budgie smuggler look one-sided. Tony might have even posed a bit. Still, a wardrobe malfunction with one of those things would be scary and funny at the same time. One would end up covering one's eyes and ROTFLTAO. :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So graphic, yet so refined.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> You forgot something.
> 
> Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16


Hey KP has crossed wires. Am I on that prayer thread or on DP? Bright Green and I need to find some quotes from our atheist handbooks. But I like the idea that you are throwing quotes from Its sacred text back at It. Brilliant first strategy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who can object?



SQM said:


> Hey KP has crossed wires. Am I on that prayer thread or on DP? Bright Green and I need to find some quotes from our atheist handbooks. But I like the idea that you are throwing quotes from Its sacred text back at It. Brilliant first strategy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It won't come back too soon. Basically too fragile.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not four armed - three toed.


Three toads would be six-armed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Three toads would be six-armed.


Silly us after only one cup of coffee.

Lisa sent me a lovely pm yesterday that I am very grateful for. Feeling ever so much better. I believe wars should be fought on as few fronts as possible. Now I am only on one front. But I think we have a retreat already.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Three toads would be six-armed.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Silly us after only one cup of coffee.
> 
> Lisa sent me a lovely pm yesterday that I am very grateful for. Feeling ever so much better. I believe wars should be fought on as few fronts as possible. Now I am only on one front. But I think we have a retreat already.


I'm not even halfway through my first cup. But any time is silly time.

Has it occurred to you that maybe you should give more thought to the friends you choose? What kind of help could KPG give you, anyway?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm not even halfway through my first cup. But any time is silly time.
> 
> Has it occurred to you that maybe you should give more thought to the friends you choose? What kind of help could KPG give you, anyway?


my major error but I was looking for the best hacker at the time. When angry one does not make the best choices.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've had experience with police officers both professionally and privately and my overall opinion of them is not good.
> 
> Generally speaking, I've found them to be quite 'unintelligent,' stupid and boorish. It seems they are so full of their own self importance.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> my major error but I was looking for the best hacker at the time. When angry one does not make the best choices.


Is she really the best hacker? I wonder.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She must be. After all, her signature is
> 
> "Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God." Hebrews 13:16
> 
> I guess that doesn't say anything about being serious, so maybe not, but at least she's doing good.


Good for _her_ god, perhaps. Frankly, I think he/she/it might prefer the more personal touch--a gift of Bag Balm, or maybe a hoof treatment.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

This is for SQM as I believe she enjoys a bit of eye candy. Have you wandered by the thread 'Stay calm and breathe'. Honestly, some of the comments from the frustrated old biddy brigade. Telling people to throw a blanket over him, etc. If you are interested, go and have a look, he has a great body. You do not have to taste but you can still enjoy the eye candy.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295787-1.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> It won't come back too soon. Basically too fragile.


Yes, you can tell by all of the misspellings. Poor Cheryl must be in a snit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good for _her_ god, perhaps. Frankly, I think he/she/it might prefer the more personal touch--a gift of Bag Balm, or maybe a hoof treatment.


Judging by the way she behaves, I think she put that signature there so she would be accepted into that group.
In her case, they are just words that she does not know how to follow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good for _her_ god, perhaps. Frankly, I think he/she/it might prefer the more personal touch--a gift of Bag Balm, or maybe a hoof treatment.


Now, now, let's not insult Bag Balm. It's a great moisturizer and healer of chapped skin.

This from Wikipedia:
Its uses are many, for example: "squeaky bed springs, psoriasis, dry facial skin, cracked fingers, burns, zits, diaper rash, saddle sores, sunburn, pruned trees, rifles, shell casings, bedsores and radiation.

Bag Balm was taken to the North Pole by Admiral Byrd, it was used by Allied troops in WWII (to protect weapons from rust), it was used at Ground Zero in New York after 9/11 for the paws of cadaver-sniffing dogs, and it has been used by American troops in the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Now, now, let's not insult Bag Balm. It's a great moisturizer and healer of chapped skin.
> 
> This from Wikipedia:
> Its uses are many, for example: "squeaky bed springs, psoriasis, dry facial skin, cracked fingers, burns, zits, diaper rash, saddle sores, sunburn, pruned trees, rifles, shell casings, bedsores and radiation.
> ...


Sounds as versatile as Skin So Soft.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What is the purpose of any of this back and forth one upmanship going on? It's all about hurting/humiliating the other person, isn't it?.


soloweygirl
Wow, you seriously are asking this?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I own what I do and say, unlike most others on these threads.


soloweygirl
having to build another Barn?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
pathetic fits you to a T.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

oops


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Wow, you seriously are asking this?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Sounds as versatile as Skin So Soft.


Or maybe duct tape?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

This is nasty:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/31/03/12/Passenger-plane-crashes-into-building-at-US-airport


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> No other President has ever treated Congress the way Obama has.
> "No give, all take."
> " My way or the Highway."
> "If you won't give me what I want, I'll do it myself with my pen and phone."


No other Congress has ever treated a President the way this one has.

We'll do everything to make sure Obama won't be successful.

If you don't give us what we want, we will close down the government.

Our way or the highway.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Depends upon where you live. Texas is booming! For hire signs everywhere, lower foreclosure rate in years, construction all over, housing values increased by 8% last year. So yes, we are better off.


How lucky you are to have Rick Perry as governor. Just think what he could do for the country if we had his economic policy in place


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Rick Perry
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You obviously don't know me very well, if you think I'm a follower! I'm usually at odds with one side or the other. But when it comes to honesty, loyalty and acceptance, the libs got you beat! No, they're not all nice and sugary, but you get what you see! They don't pretend to be something they're not! That's real honesty! Not the holier than thou, fake crap!
> 
> Here's a quote from Maya Angelou. You'd do well to remember it!
> "When someone shows you who they are, Believe Them!"


I don't need to know you very well. I "see" what you do and how you behave. You FOLLOW right along when it comes to attacking certain people on these threads. You don't start the attack, but follow along with the attacks - which shows me who you are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> No other Congress has ever treated a President the way this one has.
> 
> We'll do everything to make sure Obama won't be successful.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> ..."right before Obama?" Really? Shows me you know nothing. You bet your sweet bippy we are better off now than we were 6 years ago. Memory lapses come in handy, don't they, when one wants to screw up the truth. Enjoy your intermittent "vacations".


Bippy, what is a bippy?

I guess you might be partially right, the takers aka those that are subsidized and are getting government handouts are better off than they were 6 years ago. Too bad those that have to pay for that are not.

Ahhh love vacations, even the short ones. But I really appreciate coming home when I return because it is my home, and not a managed home.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't need to know you very well. I "see" what you do and how you behave. You FOLLOW right along when it comes to attacking certain people on these threads. You don't start the attack, but follow along with the attacks - which shows me who you are.


Kind of like a mirror image of yourself, solo.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How lucky you are to have Rick Perry as governor. Just think what he could do for the country if we had his economic policy in place


Isn't he the one that arranged a rally in some football stadium to pray for rain?

Now THAT'S effective.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bippy, what is a bippy?
> 
> I guess you might be partially right, the takers aka those that are subsidized and are getting government handouts are better off than they were 6 years ago. Too bad those that have to pay for that are not.
> 
> Ahhh love vacations, even the short ones. But I really appreciate coming home when I return because it is my home, and not a managed home.


Have you got your cave in the woods decorated for Halloween, LTL? Are the white robes and hoods all washed and ironed for the occasion? Just remember to cover the still. Kids don't like moonshine.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Reagan never had to deal with an opposition party that decided from day 1 they wouldn't let him do anything. No other president in living memory has been given the treatment the GOP has given Obama.


Lie

Dems controlled the Congress. I would bet that Reagan worked with the Dems, unlike Obama that has undermined the Constitution and been slapped down by the 'Supremes' way too many times to count. Don't remember Reagan telling Tip that he could come along for the ride, but would have to sit in the back of the bus.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Isn't he the one that arranged a rally in some football stadium to pray for rain?
> 
> Now THAT'S effective.


That's the one! But her ex governor was the corrupt Gov. Ultrasound. I guess anyone woud be better than him. But Rick Perry? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Lie
> 
> Dems controlled the Congress. I would bet that Reagan worked with the Dems, unlike Obama that has undermined the Constitution and been slapped down by the 'Supremes' way too many times to count. Don't remember Reagan telling Tip that he could come along for the ride, but would have to sit in the back of the bus.


Why don't you hang an 'I hate Obama' flag outside of your cave and have done with it, already. 
Same old s#*t pouring out of her mouth, just a different day.
She'll be whining until the next Dem is elected president. She'll be shrieking after that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I find myself wondering more and more about why tazers seem to get very little use. I think police officers see so much scary stuff that they are always in full battle mode these days.


Can you honestly blame them? When going into any situation, they have no clue what to expect. Besides protecting the general population, they have to protect themselves as well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why don't you hang an 'I hate Obama' flag outside of your cave and have done with it, already.
> Same old s#*t pouring out of her mouth, just a different day.
> She'll be whining until the next Dem is elected president. She'll be shrieking after that.


I love my home aka woman cave. And guess what, it is has a room for yarn, one for spinning fiber, one for spinning wheels and one for my books. And, I have no fear that I will be forced to 'downsize' anytime in the near future. Life is wonderful. Too bad you find a need to be vile in your responses, because you lack the education for a more courteous way to converse.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> This is for SQM as I believe she enjoys a bit of eye candy. Have you wandered by the thread 'Stay calm and breathe'. Honestly, some of the comments from the frustrated old biddy brigade. Telling people to throw a blanket over him, etc. If you are interested, go and have a look, he has a great body. You do not have to taste but you can still enjoy the eye candy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295787-1.html


Too old for me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Oh yes. Absolutely YES!
> 
> We can start casting parts and have a trial tonight. Who wants to play the following parts:
> 
> ...


William Talman played the ever so polite Lt. Tragg.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I love my home aka woman cave. And guess what, it is has a room for yarn, one for spinning fiber, one for spinning wheels and one for my books. And, I have no fear that I will be forced to 'downsize' anytime in the near future. Life is wonderful. Too bad you find a need to be vile in your responses, because you lack the education for a more courteous way to converse.


Just responding in kind, LTL.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> William Talman played the ever so polite Lt. Tragg.


excellent recall. Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good thinking, SQM. Forewarned is forearmed. We may need reinforcements for this.


Will you be contacting outsiders for these reinforcements?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Will you be contacting outsiders for these reinforcements?


Sus will recruit from the defunct Foreign Legion for our next battle. I prefer the Kurds, however.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Bippy, what is a bippy?
> 
> I guess you might be partially right, the takers aka those that are subsidized and are getting government handouts are better off than they were 6 years ago. Too bad those that have to pay for that are not.
> 
> Ahhh love vacations, even the short ones. But I really appreciate coming home when I return because it is my home, and not a managed home.


LTL. You bet your sweet bippy was a popular line from the 60's TV show Laugh In.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Sus will recruit from the defunct Foreign Legion for our next battle. I prefer the Kurds, however.


I heard the female Kurds kick a$$.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard the female Kurds kick a$$.


The Kurds are great fighters if they are armed properly. But I think that is being limited out of fear that they will fight for their own independence from Iraq once ISIS is destroyed.

The females should join us here on some of our rougher battles, Girl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> William Talman played the ever so polite Lt. Tragg.


Gee, wrong again. Talman played the forever-losing DA, Hamilton Burger.

But you get points for being so certain.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> excellent recall. Thanks.


Shows how much you know. Why say "excellent recall" when you have no idea whether she's right or not?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LTL. You bet your sweet bippy was a popular line from the 60's TV show Laugh In.


Hey, you're right! Sock it to me.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How lucky you are to have Rick Perry as governor. Just think what he could do for the country if we had his economic policy in place


Oh yeah, cut education to it's bare bones, took money from the lottery fund which was supposed to fund education and used it to balance his budget, oh yeah he would be great for the country. He is dumber than a rock! And Greg Abbott is worse!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hey, you're right! Sock it to me.


How very tempting.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Lie
> 
> Dems controlled the Congress. I would bet that Reagan worked with the Dems, unlike Obama that has undermined the Constitution and been slapped down by the 'Supremes' way too many times to count. Don't remember Reagan telling Tip that he could come along for the ride, but would have to sit in the back of the bus.


Back in Reagan's day the word "compromise" wasn't an anathema to the Republican party. The Democrats have never lost the art of compromise and working across the aisle.

Since the Tea Party's rise to power Republicans who even attempt to be moderate, much less compromise, are chastised and primaried by their own party.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How very tempting.


How very amusing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Now, now, let's not insult Bag Balm. It's a great moisturizer and healer of chapped skin.
> 
> This from Wikipedia:
> Its uses are many, for example: "squeaky bed springs, psoriasis, dry facial skin, cracked fingers, burns, zits, diaper rash, saddle sores, sunburn, pruned trees, rifles, shell casings, bedsores and radiation.
> ...


 _it was used by Allied troops in WWII (to protect weapons from rust)_
their rifles or their guns????? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Shows how much you know. Why say "excellent recall" when you have no idea whether she's right or not?


I'll take any answer but now I do get some credit for saying William Talman.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is nasty:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2014/10/31/03/12/Passenger-plane-crashes-into-building-at-US-airport


Only happened a few hours ago. Was it an accident, the news item did not say.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Only happened a few hours ago. Was it an accident, the news item did not say.


Plane developed engine problems right after takeoff and was attempting to return to the airport, crashed into the roof of the building. Supposedly only the pilot aboard, 100 people work in the building, 4 dead, several missing.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/10/30/a-plane-has-crashed-into-a-building-at-wichita-mid-continent-airport/20986324/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl6%7Csec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D554976


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Only happened a few hours ago. Was it an accident, the news item did not say.


Accident, yes. Soon after take off there appeared to be a problem and when the pilot went to bank to go back to the airport, the plane dipped sharply onto its side and slammed into the building. They're saying up to 7 people dead so far.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Plane developed engine problems right after takeoff and was attempting to return to the airport, crashed into the roof of the building. Supposedly only the pilot aboard, 100 people work in the building, 4 dead, several missing.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Thank you for your reply.


You are welcome, I just added a link to my post that may give you more information. Wombat says 7 dead so I guess that number has increased


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Back in Reagan's day the word "compromise" wasn't an anathema to the Republican party. The Democrats have never lost the art of compromise and working across the aisle.
> 
> Since the Tea Party's rise to power Republicans who even attempt to be moderate, much less compromise, are chastised and primaried by their own party.


Was just reading about Rand Paul who was giving a speech somewhere in Detroit. He poleaxed the GOP for it's 'unfriendliness' to minority groups and stated that the party's performance over the last 40 years was abysmal.

What type of a man is Rand Paul?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Was just reading about Rand Paul who was giving a speech somewhere in Detroit. He poleaxed the GOP for it's 'unfriendliness' to minority groups and stated that the party's performance over the last 40 years was abysmal.
> 
> What type of a man is Rand Paul?


He is a loose cannon, if he said that he must be getting ready to announce his run for President. (Again)


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Gotta run (I wish) to the orthopedist who will tell me for the umpteenth time I need hip replacement....talk to all of you later.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> He is a loose cannon, if he said that he must be getting ready to announce his run for President. (Again)


Thank you Cindy. He did make disparaging remarks about President Obama's administration and 2016 was mentioned!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Cindy. He did make disparaging remarks about President Obama's administration and 2016 was mentioned!


He is the son of Ron Paul, another loose cannon. Rand Paul (his name is Randal) is an ophthalmologist, a Tea Party favorite, and like his father, his mouth runs with no filter.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why Hello.

Yes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why Hello.

Yes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That was fast.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why Hello.

Yes.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> _it was used by Allied troops in WWII (to protect weapons from rust)_
> their rifles or their guns????? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Good one, Eve!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Was just reading about Rand Paul who was giving a speech somewhere in Detroit. He poleaxed the GOP for it's 'unfriendliness' to minority groups and stated that the party's performance over the last 40 years was abysmal.
> 
> What type of a man is Rand Paul?


Radical. Crazy. Wants to do away with the Federal Reserve, maybe even return the dollar to the gold standard or some such nonsense. Loony tunes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha Ha. It looks like I went off the deep end talking to myself, above. Was not the case. I am sure you can figure out what happened.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And they claim there is no fraud in voting. Watch the video and see how many encourage her to vote illegally. All are guilty of a Class 1 felony just for encouraging her to vote.


I'm going to ignore this nonsense, Joey. One headline does not a conspiracy make. Go back to sleep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Radical. Crazy. Wants to do away with the Federal Reserve, maybe even return the dollar to the gold standard or some such nonsense. Loony tunes.


I was just listening to him speak. He says he believes in Civil Rights aside from the one that African Americans can not be denied service at any place of hospitality.
His reasoning?
They are more likely to be carrying a gun. I think this man is a puke!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To whom are you referring?

If it came from a Mrs. Somma post, I don't read them. 


"I was just listening to him speak. He says he believes in Civil Rights aside from the one that African Americans can not be denied service at any place of hospitality.
His reasoning?
They are more likely to be carrying a gun. I think this man is a puke!"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm going to ignore this nonsense, Joey. One headline does not a conspiracy make. Go back to sleep.


Worse than that, this O'Keefe guy makes fraudulent videos. Also, Mother Jones reports:

*Colorado Dems: We Caught James O'Keefe and His Friends Trying to Bait Us Into Approving Voter Fraud*
The conservative provocateur allegedly posed as a mustachioed "civics professor." http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/10/colorado-dems-james-okeefe

Please read this. At least look at the pictures. If not, I'll be forced to copy and paste the whole thing, like Joey.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Has Mrs. Somma hijacked this site?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Has Mrs. Somma hijacked this site?


Nope, she just can't have an original thought, thus the paste and copy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The repugs are really afraid of 2016. Ted Cruz is saying that if they run a candidate like Bob Dole, John McCain, or Mitt Romney, then millions will stay home and Hillary Clinton will be president.
Ralph Nader is even barking about Hillary. 
Funny thing is that they don't know if she is going to run or not. 
What a mess they are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Nope, she just can't have an original thought, thus the paste and copy.


But,Cindy, it was on the internet so it must be true!..............
Does she honestly think that anyone is reading that drek?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Has Mrs. Somma hijacked this site?


No, she is jut trying to bore us to tears. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> The repugs are really afraid of 2016. Ted Cruz is saying that if they run a candidate like Bob Dole, John McCain, or Mitt Romney, then millions will stay home and Hillary Clinton will be president.
> Ralph Nader is even barking about Hillary.
> Funny thing is that they don't know if she is going to run or not.
> What a mess they are.


I like Eliz Warren even tho I don't know what her foreign policy stance is. Does anyone here know?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The thing is we have several viable candidates to run.
All they can do as they pee their pants and panties is sob
"Hillary"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then the ones in Colorado were smart enough to not commit voter fraud. Did you watch the video about all of the ones in North Carolina that did?
> 
> If you want to cut and paste, please do!


No thanks. Haven't you learned that we don't read all if any of the crap you post?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then the ones in Colorado were smart enough to not commit voter fraud. Did you watch the video about all of the ones in North Carolina that did?
> 
> If you want to cut and paste, please do!


But he throws false stuff into his videos. Like that pimp suit he supposedly wore when he went to ACORN - the suit was brought in afterward and stuck in to make it look like he was that flamboyant.

If I wanted to waste a whole bunch of space, I'd do what you do. It certainly takes less time than typing out my own words, instead.

But I'll meet your challenge and show people the kind of man you all believe. This is from Forbes:

*James O'Keefe Pays $100,000 To ACORN Employee He Smeared-Conservative Media Yawns*

Remember James OKeefe?

That would be the same James OKeefe who brought down community organizing and voter registration organization ACORN in his march to becoming a conservative icon for his alleged good works.

Matthew Phelan and Liz Farkas over at Wonkette have broken the story about the first bit of blowback resulting from OKeefes brand of journalism.

It seems that the master of the cleverly editedif highly deceptivevideo reel is now being required to pay the sum of $100,000 to Juan Carlos Vera, a one time California employee of ACORN. Mr. Vera had been portrayed by OKeefe as being a willing participant when OKeefe and his accomplice, Hanna Giles, proposed smuggling young women into the United States to work as prostitutes.

While Mr. Vera had no idea he was being surreptitiously video tapedwhich is not surprising given that California law expressly bars the secret recording of ones voice or imagethere was also something Mr. OKeefe did not know until after he released the damaging video of his conversation with Vera for broadcast.

As soon as OKeefe and his partner-in-crime left the ACORN location, Mr. Vera called the police to report the entire incident. It turns out that Vera had been playing along with OKeefe in an effort to ensnare OKeefe and Giles who Vera believed were in the act of breaking the law by proposing to engage in the importing of young women to become prostitutes.

Oops.

As part of the settlement, Mr. OKeefe was required to say that he regrets any pain he caused Mr. Veraalthough I have some doubts as to whether OKeefe has been losing any sleep over his illegal behavior and the harm he did to Mr. Vera.

Why might I feel that way?

Because Mr. OKeefes lawyerLos Angeles attorney Michael Madiganwasted no time in characterizing the $100,000 payment as a nuisance settlement. Apparently, when releasing videos smearing an innocent man by suggesting he is willing to participate in the flesh trade turns out to do that individual serious damage, it counts as nothing more than a nuisance to Mr. OKeefe and his attorney.

A report issued by the California Attorney General in 2010 revealed that OKeefe and Giles were given immunity from prosecution (a serious mistake in my opinion) in exchange for turning over the complete and unedited tapes that OKeefe shot in Los Angeles, San Francisco and National City where OKeefe worked his magic on Juan Carlos Vera.

The AGs report highlighted how Mr. OKeefe edited his videos to appear as if he was engaging in his ACORN hi-jinks wearing stereotypical 1970s pimp garb, the intent being to suggest that ACORN employees would willingly do business with someone dressed in this manner. However, it turns out that OKeefe was actually wearing a coat and tie when he entered the ACORN offices. The report also stated that ACORN employees may be able to bring a private suit against OKeefe and Giles for recording a confidential conversation.

Heres hoping that Mr. Vera is but the first of many to take advantage of the opportunity to bring such a legal action.

Oddly, a Google scan revealed no coverage of the settlement in Breitbart.com or any of the other conservative media who so enjoyed Mr. OKeefes exploits.

Go figure.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Power to the people! Another dictator bites the dust. Well done I say:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/31/world/africa/burkina-faso-protests-blaise-compaore.html?_r=0


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Power to the people! Another dictator bites the dust. Well done I say:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/31/world/africa/burkina-faso-protests-blaise-compaore.html?_r=0


Power to the people!

Happy Halloween to Our Friends in Oz.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't need to know you very well. I "see" what you do and how you behave. You FOLLOW right along when it comes to attacking certain people on these threads. You don't start the attack, but follow along with the attacks - which shows me who you are.


I hold my tongue for as long as I can! And you're wrong! I do not follow along with the attacks! When I can't stand it anymore, I speak up! And there wouldn't be any attacks if you guys weren't stalking the libs!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Power to the people!
> 
> Happy Halloween to Our Friends in Oz.


Thank you sloth. I purchased a big bag of mini chocolate bars for the littlies later on. I love Halloween for the kids.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Radical. Crazy. Wants to do away with the Federal Reserve, maybe even return the dollar to the gold standard or some such nonsense. Loony tunes.


Why do you think that's crazy? If we got rid of the federal reserve, we wouldn't owe them for OUR OWN money that they print. Neither would we pay interest on that money. They print OUR money and lend it to us! How does that make sense? They never owned what they lent us!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

On page 99 of Denim, Joke (jokim) and Gal are bringing out that old canard about Jewish people being Socialists. Thought a couple of you might want to read that.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Power to the people! Another dictator bites the dust. Well done I say:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/31/world/africa/burkina-faso-protests-blaise-compaore.html?_r=0


Let's hope they can figure out a new government that isn't Islamic.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I hold my tongue for as long as I can! And you're wrong! I do not follow along with the attacks! When I can't stand it anymore, I speak up! And there wouldn't be any attacks if you guys weren't stalking the libs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> No other Congress has ever treated a President the way this one has.
> 
> We'll do everything to make sure Obama won't be successful.
> 
> ...


sumpleby
I have no doubt, that the mistreatment of President Obama will backfire for years to come. Remember how ugly they treated President Carter because he ruled with humanity rather than politically. He just would not get in bed with the scoundrels and they - not openly as they are Obama - 
put boulders in his way every step he took and today he is considered the BEST President we have had so far. History will treat President Obama very well, as deserved.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why do you think that's crazy? If we got rid of the federal reserve, we wouldn't owe them for OUR OWN money that they print. Neither would we pay interest on that money. They print OUR money and lend it to us! How does that make sense? They never owned what they lent us!


This is what they do:

1. Conducting the nation's monetary policy by influencing the monetary and credit conditions in the economy in pursuit of maximum employment, stable prices, and moderate long-term interest rates
2. Supervising and regulating banking institutions to ensure the safety and soundness of the nation's banking and financial system and to protect the credit rights of consumers
3. Maintaining the stability of the financial system and containing systemic risk that may arise in financial markets
4. Providing financial services to depository institutions, the U.S. government, and foreign official institutions, including playing a major role in operating the nation's payments system

Some other regulatory agency would just have to be created to do these things.

The Federal Reserve does not "make" money. The US Treasury mints money. The Federal Reserve influences the money supply by buying and selling government securities and by loaning money to banks. They were given the power to do this because they are not elected and are not subject to political pressure by constituents. The President appoints the board of governors and they are confirmed by the Senate, so there is still accountability.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> On page 99 of Denim, Joke (jokim) and Gal are bringing out that old canard about Jewish people being Socialists. Thought a couple of you might want to read that.


I went over there and saw nothing but boring stuff and insults to us. From Knit Crazy, yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I went over there and saw nothing but boring stuff and insults to us. From Knit Crazy, yet.


LOL! I think one KC should not worry about our fem hats and Dem hats. She should consider trading her foil hat and Chicken Little hat for a thinking cap. Nu?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> This is what they do:
> 
> 1. Conducting the nation's monetary policy by influencing the monetary and credit conditions in the economy in pursuit of maximum employment, stable prices, and moderate long-term interest rates
> 2. Supervising and regulating banking institutions to ensure the safety and soundness of the nation's banking and financial system and to protect the credit rights of consumers
> ...


First and foremost, the US treasury mints COINS! Look on your dollars, they SAY "federal reserve note". So you're wrong! The fed prints the money and loans it to us. Sometimes, they don't bother to print it, they just create numbers on a computer. They've also printed dollars and loaned to other countries. Every dollar they print, makes the dollars in your wallet and in your bank account, worth LESS!

The fed has done SUCH a wonderful job, that the dollar has lost 90% of its value since they took over! So, I don't think their " monetary policy" has been to the benefit of the people. They're robbing us blind!!!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> First and foremost, the US treasury mints COINS! Look on your dollars, they SAY "federal reserve note". So you're wrong! The fed prints the money and loans it to us. Sometimes, they don't bother to print it, they just create numbers on a computer. They've also printed dollars and loaned to other countries. Every dollar they print, makes the dollars in your wallet and in your bank account, worth LESS!
> 
> The fed has done SUCH a wonderful job, that the dollar has lost 90% of its value since they took over! So, I don't think their " monetary policy" has been to the benefit of the people. They're robbing us blind!!!


I'm not going to cut and paste the long article that discusses the dynamics of the Fed and the gold standard. Read if you wish; ignore if you wish. You and I don't agree.

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/08/30/gold-standard-return-how-it-affects-you/


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL! I think one KC should not worry about our fem hats and Dem hats. She should consider trading her foil hat and Chicken Little hat for a thinking cap. Nu?


Yep.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL! I think one KC should not worry about our fem hats and Dem hats. She should consider trading her foil hat and Chicken Little hat for a thinking cap. Nu?


Great Post Big Brat!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Great Post Big Brat!


Don't worry about D&P. My Jewish BIL,may he rest in peace used to tease my very Catholic grandmother at Easter with" I'll be up on the roof at sunrise with boards and nails, Grandma. We got him once, we'll get him again." She would get so mad at him for a minute or 2 and then she would sneak off and laugh her heart out.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't worry about D&P. Most of them seem to forget that Jesus was a Jew.


The two pushed my biggest button. I cannot be silent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The two pushed my biggest button. I cannot be silent.


You do know that most of them are crackers over there, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why do you think that's crazy? If we got rid of the federal reserve, we wouldn't owe them for OUR OWN money that they print. Neither would we pay interest on that money. They print OUR money and lend it to us! How does that make sense? They never owned what they lent us!


You may want to check this out, KFN

http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/money_12853.htm


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You may want to check this out, KFN
> 
> http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/money_12853.htm


Thanks, Patty. There is a lot of good, accurate information out there. I still say Rand Paul is a wacko.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'm not going to cut and paste the long article that discusses the dynamics of the Fed and the gold standard. Read if you wish; ignore if you wish. You and I don't agree.
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/08/30/gold-standard-return-how-it-affects-you/


I read it. 
Here's the thing, the fed isn't manipulating the currency for your benefit or my benefit. They're doing it for themselves and their crony capitalist cohorts, the 1%. That's why YOU'RE paying $5 for a pound of hamburger and $5 for a gallon of milk. If I'm not mistaken, your income hasn't grown enough to cover the increased costs, neither has mine, neither has anyone's who receives Social Security. Have you got money in the bank? Are they paying you interest at a rate at least as high as the inflation rate? Nope! They're not! You're actually losing money, having it in the bank. They're stealing it, incrementally.

Its all fixed! Its fixed to assure that THEY get richer and WE get poorer! Every time they create money out of thin air, they're stealing from US! You and me! They love to tell us that they're taking care of us but they're not! They're taking care of themselves! Please do some research, and don't stick with their own suggested sources. Look everywhere! Read everything (except that which is written by those who benefit).


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You may want to check this out, KFN
> 
> http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/money_12853.htm


That's basically what I was saying, when I said that they don't even have to print it. They can just create it on a computer.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention, I LOVE how the article says, "US currency has only expanded at a moderate pace in recent years".

You KNOW that's a lie! All you have to do is look at how much your food and fuel bills have increased, in recent years. Its all relative! Its inflation! You can either believe what they tell you, or you can believe what your own wallet tells you!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You do know that most of them are crackers over there, right?


I just say a netflix called "The Unbelievers". While it gave me wonderful glimpses of Australia, it reminded me of how irrational humans are. Thanks for the reminder and my buttons have been reset.

By the way - What is that iconic bldg that looks like a shell on the water in Sydney?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I read it.
> Here's the thing, the fed isn't manipulating the currency for your benefit or my benefit. They're doing it for themselves and their crony capitalist cohorts, the 1%. That's why YOU'RE paying $5 for a pound of hamburger and $5 for a gallon of milk. If I'm not mistaken, your income hasn't grown enough to cover the increased costs, neither has mine, neither has anyone's who receives Social Security. Have you got money in the bank? Are they paying you interest at a rate at least as high as the inflation rate? Nope! They're not! You're actually losing money, having it in the bank. They're stealing it, incrementally.
> 
> Its all fixed! Its fixed to assure that THEY get richer and WE get poorer! Every time they create money out of thin air, they're stealing from US! You and me! They love to tell us that they're taking care of us but they're not! They're taking care of themselves! Please do some research, and don't stick with their own suggested sources. Look everywhere! Read everything (except that which is written by those who benefit).


This is why I love Nebs. She gets the economic pic ever so clearly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why do you think that's crazy? If we got rid of the federal reserve, we wouldn't owe them for OUR OWN money that they print. Neither would we pay interest on that money. They print OUR money and lend it to us! How does that make sense? They never owned what they lent us!


I pretty much based my findings on this post, KFN.
We both learned something from it


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thanks, Patty. There is a lot of good, accurate information out there. I still say Rand Paul is a wacko.


I'm with you there, D.!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Something else to keep in mind; the cost of goods has not risen. You can buy the same amount of goods with one ounce of gold, as you could 100 years ago. It is because the dollar has lost most of its value, that we have to keep paying more dollars for those goods. When I was married nearly 38 years ago, a pound of hamburger was 39¢. Now, I must pay $5 for that same pound of hamburger. That's what THEY call inflation. Its what I call theft!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nebs - it cannot be the same lb. of hamburger after 38 years.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> The two pushed my biggest button. I cannot be silent.


Let it go SQM, when you react to them they win.....just think of it like this, when they sing Amazing Grace it probably sticks in their throats, since there isn't a shed of grace in some of them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Something else to keep in mind; the cost of goods has not risen. You can buy the same amount of goods with one ounce of gold, as you could 100 years ago. It is because the dollar has lost most of its value, that we have to keep paying more dollars for those goods. When I was married nearly 38 years ago, a pound of hamburger was 39¢. Now, I must pay $5 for that same pound of hamburger. That's what THEY call inflation. Its what I call theft!


Yes, and in 1966 I was earning $260 a month.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Can you honestly blame them? When going into any situation, they have no clue what to expect. Besides protecting the general population, they have to protect themselves as well.


Yes, I can.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Yes, and in 1966 I was earning $260 a month.


You make my point. Because the dollars buy less, we need more of them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nebs - it cannot be the same lb. of hamburger after 38 years.


Of course, it is.

Oh, I get it. Haha!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> _it was used by Allied troops in WWII (to protect weapons from rust)_
> their rifles or their guns????? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


That one got me, too. From Wikipedia so what can I say?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, she is jut trying to bore us to tears. :XD: :XD: :XD:


No, she is kindly giving us some time to practice our scrolling skills.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, she is kindly giving us some time to practice our scrolling skills.


That is exactly what I am thinking when I scroll past her messages. It might also keep arthritis away from our index finger. But I prefer that she stops.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> No other Congress has ever treated a President the way this one has.
> 
> We'll do everything to make sure Obama won't be successful.
> 
> ...


       Shameful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please tell me you're joking. I'm laughing.



lovethelake said:


> How lucky you are to have Rick Perry as governor. Just think what he could do for the country if we had his economic policy in place


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just say a netflix called "The Unbelievers". While it gave me wonderful glimpses of Australia, it reminded me of how irrational humans are. Thanks for the reminder and my buttons have been reset.
> 
> By the way - What is that iconic bldg that looks like a shell on the water in Sydney?


Sounds like the Sydney Opera House. I remember someone describing it as "Three frightened nuns in a storm".


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> $1.65 an hour??? minimum wage was $1.10 an hour.


Joey, you are a sweetheart, but you cannot educate these Democrats as they have been brain washed by their party so bad that "none" of them can see the forest for the trees! They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe.

I haven't been reading their nonsense for some time as they all are beyond help! I'm surprised by some of their remarks as they just don't understand how the world really works so pity them!

You "rock" Joey!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome back. I hope you're well.



Janeway said:


> Joey, you are a sweetheart, but you cannot educate these Democrats as they have been brain washed by their party so bad that "none" of them can see the forest for the trees! They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe.
> 
> I haven't been reading their nonsense for some time as they all are beyond help! I'm surprised by some of their remarks as they just don't understand how the world really works so pity them!
> 
> You "rock" Joey!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You make my point. Because the dollars buy less, we need more of them.


and you get more of them.

Our real earnings have not kept pace with inflation. Not because of the Federal Reserve - because of other factors. Like Reganomics and the false "trickle down" theory. Profits are going to the top 1%. We probably will never agree on this.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joey, you are a sweetheart, but you cannot educate these Democrats as they have been brain washed by their party so bad that "none" of them can see the forest for the trees! They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe.
> 
> I haven't been reading their nonsense for some time as they all are beyond help! I'm surprised by some of their remarks as they just don't understand how the world really works so pity them!
> 
> You "rock" Joey!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL! I think one KC should not worry about our fem hats and Dem hats. She should consider trading her foil hat and Chicken Little hat for a thinking cap. Nu?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> $1.65 an hour??? minimum wage was $1.10 an hour.


In fact, it was $1.25 an hour, but I was not working a full 40-hour week.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sounds like the Sydney Opera House. I remember someone describing it as "Three frightened nuns in a storm".


By George you got it. It looks wonderful.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sounds like the Sydney Opera House. I remember someone describing it as "Three frightened nuns in a storm".


No parking. But spectacular.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Today is Cherf's/KPG's birthday!! Happy Birthday, Cherf/KPG!! This avatar is for you today. :-D :-D


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Young Gifts. Many more in good health.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Halloween ladies!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> EveMCooke said:
> 
> 
> > it was used by Allied troops in WWII (to protect weapons from rust)
> ...


From an old movie (Battleground? Battle Cry? The one where Frank Sinatra kills Ernest Borgnine?):"This is my rifle, and this is my gun; this is for shooting, and this is for fun" with appropriate pointing gestures.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sounds like the Sydney Opera House. I remember someone describing it as "Three frightened nuns in a storm".


Very funny!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> From an old movie (Battleground? Battle Cry? The one where Frank Sinatra kills Ernest Borgnine?):"This is my rifle, and this is my gun; this is for shooting, and this is for fun" with appropriate pointing gestures.


It's awfully quiet here today. Is everyone off getting ready for Halloween? Good news for the San Francisco Bay Area. It's raining, it's pouring, I don't know anyone who's snoring right now. At noon we'll have the Giants' Victory Parade in downtown SF. No one cares if they get rained on while they watch that! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joey, you are a sweetheart, but you cannot educate these Democrats as they have been brain washed by their party so bad that "none" of them can see the forest for the trees! They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe.
> 
> I haven't been reading their nonsense for some time as they all are beyond help! I'm surprised by some of their remarks as they just don't understand how the world really works so pity them!
> 
> You "rock" Joey!


I know you've been ill, so I won't say what I might if you'd been around. But

1) Why does Joey rock just because she knew (looked up) what minimum wage was back then? If I looked it up, would I rock, too.

2) Since it's always been Democrats who wanted a minimum wage, voted for it, raised it when necessary, why would you think Democrats don't know about it?

3) Is it right to say something like "They only know how to be hateful to people who don't think the same crazy things they believe" without giving an example? Most of us don't agree with KFN but no one writes "hatefully" to her except for some people on D&P. So if you want to be believed, you ought to find a quote or two.

But mostly welcome back and stay well this time!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I know you've been ill, so I won't say what I might if you'd been around. But
> 
> 1) Why does Joey rock just because she knew (looked up) what minimum wage was back then? If I looked it up, would I rock, too.
> 
> ...


Joey got the amount wrong. Go figure.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, Happy Birthday Cherf/KPG et al. What a fun day to celebrate.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Today is Cherf's/KPG's birthday!! Happy Birthday, Cherf/KPG!! This avatar is for you today. :-D :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been suspended for two days for some reason. Hope to figure this out and see you later gators.



MaidInBedlam said:


> It's awfully quiet here today. Is everyone off getting ready for Halloween? Good news for the San Francisco Bay Area. It's raining, it's pouring, I don't know anyone who's snoring right now. At noon we'll have the Giants' Victory Parade in downtown SF. No one cares if they get rained on while they watch that! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Pooh, but your friends will be glad when you return.


damemary said:


> I've been suspended for two days for some reason. Hope to figure this out and see you later gators.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've been suspended for two days for some reason. Hope to figure this out and see you later gators.


How do you know you've been suspended?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've been suspended for two days for some reason. Hope to figure this out and see you later gators.


I'm so sorry, Dame. I wonder what happened?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I don't know when I'll disappear. See Feather and Fan Shawl for picture and pattern for those who asked.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Pooh, but your friends will be glad when you return.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PM from Admin. Said I was troll. (I may be old but not a troll. Unkind, I think.) I guess I'll crawl under a bridge for 2 days. I need chocolate.



Wombatnomore said:


> How do you know you've been suspended?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've been suspended for two days for some reason. Hope to figure this out and see you later gators.


This is outrageous, I can't see any reason for the Dame to be suspended. Can anyone else?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> PM from Admin. Said I was troll. (I may be old but not a troll. Unkind, I think.) I guess I'll crawl under a bridge for 2 days. I need chocolate.


Ostrich called you a troll??????? This is a huge mistake. I will don my British court wig and defend you in the Court of Knitters in Paradise. I didn't get kicked off when I swore at B'day girl. We will say nothing important until you return. Nuts!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ostrich called you a troll??????? This is a huge mistake. I will don my British court wig and defend you in the Court of Knitters in Paradise. I didn't get kicked off when I swore at B'day girl. We will say nothing important until you return. Nuts!


The Dame hasn't sworn at anyone as much as I can tell. I've read back through her posts - all respectful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I hold my tongue for as long as I can! And you're wrong! I do not follow along with the attacks! When I can't stand it anymore, I speak up! And there wouldn't be any attacks if you guys weren't stalking the libs!


Oh please, we're not stalking the libs. FYI - we are playing the same game only they won't admit it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The Dame hasn't sworn at anyone as much as I can tell. I've read back through her posts - all respectful.


I agree--everything looks fine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please, we're not stalking the libs. FYI - we are playing the same game only they won't admit it.


Really? Funny that a few pages back you balled me "Batty" in 2 consecutive posts. It didn't take me long to figure out who my stalker is. You gave yourself away, solo.

Ladies, I belong to a small group of people who plays a certain game online. A few months ago,someone new joined the group using my old user name from KP. 
We change our user names for holidays and different occasions as we have for years.
Mine was BattyPatty for Halloween. I had asked the game admin to check the IP address of the person who was using my old username and sure as s%^t, it came up as solo's.

Now you have an idea of what kind of person you are dealing with here. I thought one google deserved another so I googled
soloweygirl and found a lot of our avatars under "images". I found that to be very strange. But now I know why and who has been stalking me. 
Just so you know.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298131-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

